# Modelpflege, Updates, Gerüchte, News



## sPiediNet (28. Februar 2013)

Es ist sooo ruhig um Bionicon geworden
Gibt es irgend welche News? Ankündiungen? 

Wer weiss was?


----------



## 4mate (28. Februar 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/bionicon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (28. Februar 2013)

Seit der e-ram und b-post Vorstellung nüx neues, mich würde interessieren warum Claude Balsinger nicht mehr auf Bionicon unterwegs ist. Und paar Infos zu Magura Dämpfern wären auch mal interessant.


----------



## saturno (28. Februar 2013)

esta schrieb:


> Seit der e-ram und b-post Vorstellung nüx neues, mich würde interessieren warum Claude Balsinger nicht mehr auf Bionicon unterwegs ist. Und paar Infos zu Magura Dämpfern wären auch mal interessant.



du meinst die prototypen vorstellung...... das einzige neue waren die farben bei den c-guides und dieses cloud gedöns.

neue modelle/rahmen fehlanzeige, das ist ja in der branche eigentlich der stillstand schlechthin


----------



## esta (28. Februar 2013)

Mir kommts auch so vor als hätte die Forumsbetreuung durch Bionicon stark nachgelassen.


----------



## bionicon (1. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie Renä ja angekündigt hatte, übernehme ich die Betreuung des Forums. Es tut mir leid, wenn hier das Gefühl aufkam, dass sich ums Forum nicht mehr gekümmert wird.
Ich hatte eigentlich regelmässig hier mitgelesen und mir sind keine direkten Fragen an den Forums-Support aufgefallen, sonst hätte ich mich sofort gemeldet, wie jetzt ja auch.

Zu Modell-Pflege bei Bionicon kann ich mich jetzt natürlich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber intern passiert gerade ziemlich viel. Ich werde unseren Chefingenieur bitte euch ein paar News zukommen zu lassen.

Nur soviel, an allen Vorstellungen der Eurobike (E-Ram, B-Post, Cloud) wird intensiv gearbeitet ausserdem sind noch 4 weiter grössere oder kleiner Dinge in der Mache, es sollte dieses Jahr also noch spannende Sachen zu sehen geben.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## bonzoo (1. März 2013)

Die Gabel soll - wie bereits durch Sackmann angekündigt - wohl überarbeitet werden und ein neues Innenleben erhalten.


----------



## bionicon (1. März 2013)

Aaaaalsooooo:

Hier mal die wichtigsten News rund um Bionicon Neuigkeiten. Neben den ganzen Umstrukturierungen die unseren Vertrieb betreffen, haben wir uns natürlich auch um technische Neuigkeiten gekümmert. 
Neben dem auf der Eurobike vorgestelten E-Ram-(Motor-)Konzept und der integrierten Sattelstütze gibt es auch fahrwerkstechnisch einiges Neues zu berichten: 

Seit ca. einem guten halben Jahr testen und fahren wir nun eine eigens entwickelte Dämpfungskartusche, die mit einer extern einstellbaren Low-Speed-Druckstufe ausgestattet ist und mit einem einzigartigen Konzept einer getrennten und komplett tunbaren shim-basierten Mid- und High-Speed Druckstufe aufwartet. Meiner Meinung nach ist eine einstellbare Low-Speed Druckstufe für die meisten User völlig ausreichend, vorausgesetzt das Grundsetup stimmt. Da wir unsere Gabeln auschliesslich für unsere Bikes entwickeln können wir dieses Grundsetup sehr spezifisch auf das jeweilige Modell trimmen. Die Kartusche bietet natürlich eine Zugstufenfunktion mit extern einstellbarer Low-Speed-Zugstufe und zusätzlich eine shim-basierte High-speed Zugstufeneinstellung, mit der zusätzlicher Ölfluss bereitgestellt wird, falls die Low-speed Zugstufe überfordert ist.
In der Kartuschen befinden sich außer technisch erforderlichen elastischen oder gleitenden Elementen keine Teile aus Kunststoff. Die komplette Kartusche ist demnach aus Aluminium und kleineren Teilen aus Edelstahl gefertigt.
Die Kartusche funktioniert einwandfrei und ich bin in den letzten Zügen der Zechnungsrevision für die Vorserienmodelle.

Die Luftkartuschen erhielten eine komplette Neukonstruktion, die sich an der im letzen Jahr eingeführten 180er Luftkartusche orientieren. Dies bedeutet, dass beide - 160er und 180er Gabel - nun über jeweils zwei Positiv-Luftkammern verfügen, mit der nicht nur die Kennlinie verschoben (Anpassung ans Fahrergewicht), sondern auch die Form der Kennlinie beeinflusst werdne kann. Progressiver oder linearer kann die Gabel nach Belieben getunt werden. Dies wird realisiert durch eine zweite von unten über ein Ventil befüllbare Luftkammer. Im Zuge der Einführung der Dämpfungskartusche werden alle Luftkartuschen über größere Luftkammern verfügen, die den Federweg besser ausnutzen können, ohne dabei "durch den Federweg" zu rauschen. Die Kartuschen sind ebenfalls - bis auf Gleit-und Dichtelemente - komplett aus Aluminium und Kleinteile im Kartuschenkopf wie etwa Ventile oder Federn aus Edelstahl gefertigt.

Hier ein paar Screenshots der neuen 160er Gabel. Die 180er Gabel enspricht einem ähnlichen Innenleben mit der gewohnten TA-Optik.













Unser Knopf/Lenkerschalter erfuhr eine grundlegende Überarbeitung in Sachen Optik und Ergonomie. So ist er ketzt komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt, kann sowohl über als auch unter dem Lenker, sowie links und rechts montiert werden. Ausserdem kann noch der Anstellwinkel zur Fahrrad-Längsachse leicht korrigiert werden. Mit dem neuen Switch kann man jetzt endgültig mit der Hand komplett am Griff bleibend die Geometrieverstellung bedienen. Der Knopf funktioniert ohne Probleme bereits seit ebenfalls mehr als einem halben Jahr und soll auch bald in Serienproduktion gehen.




Auf vielfachen Wunsch hin, haben wir uns auch mit dem Thema eines Direct-Mount-Vorbaus beschäftigt. Samples sind in der Mache und werden bald auf den Trails getestet. Dann werden wir sehen, ob sie tatsächlich in Serie gehen. 
Die vorläufigen Daten zum Vorbau: 
Länge (Abstand Lenkerachse - Steuerrohrachse) 66mm
Höhe (Abstand Auflagefläche auf Gabel - Lenkerachse) 30mm





Bei der Konstruktion aller Teile habe ich Wert darauf gelegt, dass alle Teile mit älteren Modellen von Bionicon kompatibel sind. Alle neuen Teile können an euren alten Bionicons verwendet werden

Natürlich kommen alle diese Teile zunächst an unseren Topmodellen zum Einsatz, werden aber auch zum Nachrüsten im Aftermarket bei uns erhätlich sein.

Es gibt noch ein paar andere Projekte, die noch Streng geheim sind, und zu denen ich wirklich noch nichts sagen kann oder darf. 

So, das war´s jetz von mir, ich hoffe ihr habe ein wenig Futter zum diskutieren. Ich hüpf jetz mal zu meinem Mädel ins Bett, die wartet sehnsüchtig seit Stuuuunden.  Bin nämlich in Taiwan und da isses schon spät. Aber trotzdem musst ich euch jetz einfach mal berichten, dass hier noch was geschieht im Hause der einzig wahren Geometrieversteller...
Rechtschreibfehler und sonstige Typos also bitt ignorieren.  


Ride On, Stay different!
Euer Sacki


----------



## esta (1. März 2013)

Das sind doch mal Infos! Bin ja sehr gespannt auf die neue Gabel. Der Direct-Mount Vorbau ist eine Sache die ich mir selbst auch wünsche bei der aktuellen Konstruktion ist das Lenkermontieren einfach nervig insbesondere mit Rise.

Frage am Rande: Welches Konstruktionsprogramm verwendet ihr?


----------



## bionicon (1. März 2013)

SolidWorks


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. März 2013)

Schon verblüffend.
Jemand schreibt _Bionicon hupf!_ und schon hupft Bionicon.
Ich werde das auch einmal so schreiben, wenn mir langweilig ist. 
Wer weiß, womit wir dann aufrüsten können? 
Bei mir droht allmählich das E-Ram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (2. März 2013)

@ Paul:
Ich verstehe nicht ganz. Wie hast du das gemeint mit dem Hüpfen?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. März 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> @ Paul:
> Ich verstehe nicht ganz. Wie hast du das gemeint mit dem Hüpfen?


Sorry, bezieht sich auf einen alten Witz:
Ein Mädchen sagt "Oma hupf" und eine alte Frau hüpft über einen Graben. Kaum ist sie drüber sagt das Mädchen wieder "Oma hupf" und die Alte springt wieder über den Graben. Ein Passant schimpft das Mädchen: "Du kannst doch die alte Frau nicht so herum scheuchen."
Antwort "Ich kann meine Oma hupfen lassen wann ich will."

War vielleicht nicht so verständlich -> falsche Generation.

Nur weil jemand aus Langeweile herum mault, solch eine sofortige Reaktion!
Ist ein Kompliment für dich als Forenbetreuer 

Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass Bionicon einer alte Oma gleicht. 

Ich überlege jetzt natürlich, wann *ich* mir etwas Neues wünsche ...


----------



## sPiediNet (4. März 2013)

Hallo und recht herzlichen Dank für die Informationen
genau auf solches "Futter" hatten wir gewartet! Eigentlich hatte ich eher gedacht, dass sich die alten Forum Hasen hierzu melden werden. Dass sich Bionicon hier direkt gemeldet hat, hat mich positiv überrascht.


....Modellpflege, sorry!


----------



## bonzoo (4. März 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Bei der Konstruktion aller Teile habe ich Wert darauf gelegt, dass alle Teile mit älteren Modellen von Bionicon kompatibel sind. Alle neuen Teile können an euren alten Bionicons verwendet werden



Bezieht sich das auch auf die B-Post?


----------



## bionicon (4. März 2013)

Dies bezieht sich nicht auf die B-Post. Die B-Post wird nicht auf älteren oder aktuelle Modellen nachrüstbar sein. Die B-Bost ist eine integrierte Sattelstütze, die einen entsprechend vorbereiteten Rahmen voraussetzt.


----------



## bonzoo (4. März 2013)

Alles andere hätte mich auch sehr gewundert 

Könnt ihr schon etwas zur Verfügbarkeit der Teile sagen? Offizielle Ankündigung Ende August?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (4. März 2013)

Leider können wir noch kein Verfügbarkeitsdatum herausgeben, da noch Tests auf Prüfständen bevorstehen, um letzte Optimierungen in Sachen Dichtungen in Verbindung mit Reibung und Schmierung vorzunehmen, bevor wir in Serie gehen. 
Ihr werdet aber davon unterrichtet, falls es was Neues gibt. Versprochen!
Bleibt einfach auf Facebook oder hier im Forum am Ball. 

Grüße Sacki


----------



## sPiediNet (5. März 2013)

Ein genaues Verfügbarkeitsdatum muss auch nicht sein, aber vielleicht ein Jahres Quartal oder generell dieses oder nächtes Jahr? Es war einmal eine B-Box in Anmarsch ...manch einer hatte sich auf diese Erungenschaft gefreut?!
Ich meine nur, irgend wann stellt sich bei jedem von uns der Wunsch nach einem neuen Bike ein und vorallem was für eines und von welchem Hersteller? Dabei könnten genau solche neu Ankündigungen sehr Entscheidend für den Kauf oder ein Upgrade sein.

Besten Dank und Gruss


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2013)

"DIE" Neuerung, welche sehr viele äußerst interessiert, wäre eindeutig die neue Dämpferkartusche.
DAS würde mich interessieren...


----------



## mäxx__ (5. März 2013)

Nachdem ich mein Supershuttle BJ 2007 verkauft habe (Grund war der bescheidene Sitzrohrdurchmesser von 30,0 und die mässige Performance der Gabel), wäre es schön zu erfahren, wann man mit den Neuerungen rechnen kann.
Eher 2014 oder 2015

Ich würde sehr gerne bei Bionicon bleiben, da ich seit 2003 eure Bikes fahre und grundsätzlich von eurer Philisophie überzeugt bin und nicht zuletzt auch gerne ein bayerisches Bike fahren würde.


----------



## esta (5. März 2013)

Da fällt mir grad ein ich hatte ganz vergessen zu erwähnen das ich selbstverständlich bereit bin jegliche Prototypen an mein Edison zu schrauben und sie zu testen, dann müsst ihr das nicht selber machen und verkürzt somit die Time-to-Market.


----------



## KonaMooseman (6. März 2013)

Du willst die Teile an deinem Edison testen, das Du gerade verkaufst?


----------



## esta (6. März 2013)

Ja. Bis ichs verkauft habe fahr ich das noch.


----------



## bionicon (6. März 2013)

Wie Sacki schon geschrieben hat können wir kein Datum angeben, es kann immer was dazwischen kommen.
Aber man kann ja ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen lesen: "letzte Optimierungen"
Ich glaube es ist seriöser kein genaues Datum zu nennen, als ein Verfügbarkeitsdatum zu nennen, was dann nicht zu halten ist, weil z.B. ein Schiff aus Asien nicht rechtzeitig ankommt (guckt euch mal das IBC Bike an, ohne Verschulden von Carver und Co. kommt das Rad später als geplant)

Auf jeden Fall würde es ewig dauern bis z.B. die Kartusche rauskommt, wenn Sacki nur noch eure Fragen im Forum bearbeitet, anstatt weiter zu testen und zu konstruieren

Aber wie immer bei Bionicon wird alles nachrüstbar sein.

Grüße vom Tegernsee

Clemens


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> wenn Sacki nur noch eure Fragen im Forum bearbeitet, anstatt weiter zu testen und zu konstruieren



   
Das kann er doch auch nach Feierabend (oder nach der Feierabendrunde) bei einem kühlen Bierchen tun


----------



## bonzoo (20. März 2013)

Auf der Bionicon Facebook Seite ist ein Foto aufgetaucht, auf dem ein Erlkönig zu sehen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (20. März 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## esta (20. März 2013)

Sieht das Teil ******* aus 
In weiß mit schwarzer DA + die Schutzbleche geht das Urbancargo mal garnich


----------



## bonzoo (21. März 2013)

esta schrieb:


> Urbancargo



Ich brauche nen Termin beim Optiker


----------



## AndreBouvle (28. März 2013)

Die Kartusche wurde auch Zeit


----------



## bionicon (11. April 2013)

So hier mal wieder eine Neuigkeit. Da ja die neue Kartusche bald kommt (fragt mich bitte nicht wann genau, da muss ich mich noch bedeckt halten) haben unsere Gabeln auch ein optisches Facelift erhalten. Diese neuen Decals werden dämnächst mit allen G2 Modellen ausgeliefert oder werden zum nachbestellen demnächst im Onlinestore stehen.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## damage0099 (11. April 2013)

Schön 
Bitte noch Fotos von oben und unten


----------



## VAN HALEN (13. April 2013)

Das gefällt mir aber besser


----------



## robby (14. April 2013)

Auch ein schönes Decal für die Ro(e)hre


----------



## miriquidi-biker (14. April 2013)

Mindestens haltbar bis Ende:  xx,xx     da bin ich ja mal gespannt was Bionicon markiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (8. Mai 2013)

Irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?

Die letzte Meldung ist gut einen Monat her


----------



## damage0099 (8. Mai 2013)

abwarten + Tegernseer Hell trinken


----------



## bonzoo (8. Mai 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> abwarten + Tegernseer Hell trinken



Das Bier aber nur durch nen Strohhalm  Nach der letzten längeren Abfahrt, sind mir fast die Hände abgefallen


----------



## damage0099 (8. Mai 2013)

Tja, es geht eben nichts über regelmäßiges Training


----------



## bonzoo (8. Mai 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Tja, es geht eben nichts über regelmäßiges Training



Mit nem Presslufthammer?


----------



## mool (8. Mai 2013)

Ist irgendwas Richtung 650B geplant, oder kann man die Hoffnung aufgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (11. Mai 2013)

ich bin ja zufriedener bioniconnutzer (edison&alva180) aber als ich neulich mal wieder mit meinem hardtail gefahren bin ist mir die 09er reba sl schon aufgefallen.

meine frage zu dem thema: 
sind die g2 gabeln mittlerweile vergleichbar mit der konkurenz?

ich überlege grad ob ich ein paar räder veräußere und ein reed besorge weil das meine einsatzbereich am besten abdecken würde.


----------



## Atos62 (12. Mai 2013)

Also ein Ansprechverhalten wie meine Lefty Max SPV, die ich am Rad hatte bevor ich zu Bionicon wechselte, hat auch die G2 noch lange nicht.

Ehrlich gesagt ich hab mich dran gewöhnt und die Vorzüge überwiegen.
Sänften sind doch nur was für Weicheier .
Frisch geschmiert geht die G1 auch nicht schlechter, nur dauert es bei der G2 länger bis sie beginnt zu "kleben" und es ist leichter zu beheben.


----------



## VAN HALEN (12. Mai 2013)

"kleben", ist genau der richtige Ausdruck.
Man sollte schon die verschiedenen Gabelservices regelmäßig machen.
Ich bin sogar hergegangen und habe etwas von dem kostbaren Gabelöl in ein leeres Parfumprobenglasröhrchen (schreibt man das wirklich zusammen ?  ) abgefüllt,  tauche vor jeder Fahrt ein Q-tips Wattestäbchen hinein und pinsel dann einmal rundherum die Standrohre in Höhe der Staubdichtung ein.
Dauert max. eine min. und wirkt Wunder.


----------



## bonzoo (12. Mai 2013)

slowbeat schrieb:


> ich bin ja zufriedener bioniconnutzer (edison&alva180) aber als ich neulich mal wieder mit meinem hardtail gefahren bin ist mir die 09er reba sl schon aufgefallen.
> 
> meine frage zu dem thema:
> sind die g2 gabeln mittlerweile vergleichbar mit der konkurenz?



Hey Slowbeat

Du hast doch ein Alva 180, damit solltest du die G2 Gabelperformance einschätzen können. Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass die Gabel bei meinem Reed vor allem bei schneller Fahrt und vielen aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen überfordert ist


----------



## Atos62 (12. Mai 2013)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> ...  tauche vor jeder Fahrt ein Q-tips Wattestäbchen hinein und pinsel dann einmal rundherum die Standrohre in Höhe der Staubdichtung ein...



Aua, da bleibt das meiste teure Öl aber im Q-tip
Nimm irgend etwas spitzes (aber nichts hartes, z.B. das dünne Ende eines Kabelbinders) und schieb zwischen Staubdichtung und Standrohr. Dann kannst Du einen tropfen Öl hineinsickern lassen.


----------



## VAN HALEN (12. Mai 2013)

So bin ich schon mit der G1 Gabel meines GW verfahren. Mit dem Unterschied, das ich eine Spritze mit abgeknickter Nadel benutzt habe, um die Schmierung im Innern sicher zu stellen.
Aber dafür gibt´s bei den G2 Gabeln ja nun das Gravilub Schmiersystem.
Die Q-tip Aktion dient nur, um das angesprochene "kleben" zu verhindern und die ganze Sache geschmeidiger zu halten.
Ich habe auch schon Kommentare gehört, die mir empfohlen haben, die Gabel zum Service einzuschicken, da sie ja Öl verliert


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Mai 2013)

Atos62 schrieb:


> Nimm irgend etwas spitzes (aber nichts hartes, z.B. das dünne Ende eines Kabelbinders) und schieb zwischen Staubdichtung und Standrohr. Dann kannst Du einen tropfen Öl hineinsickern lassen.


Wurstspeil (Zahnstocher) mit dem Messer flach anschrägen, einstecken, Tropfen in die Öffnung und dann den Speil drehen. Er "rollt" dann an der Dichtung entlang um das ganze Rohr herum. Das Öl ist danach gut verteilt.


----------



## slowbeat (14. Mai 2013)

Die 180er G2 Gabel hat kein gravilube, deshalb fragte ich.


----------



## bonzoo (14. Mai 2013)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Die 180er G2 Gabel hat kein gravilube, deshalb fragte ich.



Ah Ok!

Sorry, wusste ich nicht. Dachte die 180er G2 hätte auch das Gravilube System.


----------



## VAN HALEN (14. Mai 2013)

Das wußte ich bisher auch nicht.
Ich dachte, alle G2 Gabeln hätten dieses Schmiersystem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (14. Mai 2013)

G2 hat Gravilube http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9384218&postcount=29


----------



## slowbeat (14. Mai 2013)

die 160er G2 hat gravilube, die 180er G2 NICHT. Das Rad steht auf dem Balkon, ich seh es durch die Tür...


----------



## damage0099 (14. Mai 2013)

hahaha


----------



## bionicon (15. Mai 2013)

hallo,

die 160er Gabel hat gravilube, die 180er nicht, das ist richtig. Es stimmt auch, dass unser Gabeln regelmässigen service sehr gerne haben. Aber auch bei der 180er Gabel ist der Service recht einfach und schnell gemacht. Ich brauche dafür keine 10min (und ich arbeite nicht in der Montage bei Bionicon sondern im Marketing). Ich werde versuchen in nächster Zeit mal einen kleinen Anleitungsfilm für den Gabelservice an der 180 zu machen.
Natürlich kann ich als Bionicon-Mitarbeiter nix anderes sagen, aber unsere aktuellen Gabeln können es bei regelmässigem Service locker mit der Konkurrenz aufnehmen, das haben die Leute die am Gardasee unser aktuellen Bikes getestet haben alle festgestellt.
Und das gute ist jeder darf diesen Service selber machen!

Kurze Anleitung zum Gabelservice der 180er.

Beide Schrauben unten an den Tauchrohren öffnen und Tauchrohre abziehen.
Tauchrohre innen und Standrohre aussen reinigen.
Filzringe rausnehmen, mit G2 Gabelöl tränken und wieder einsetzten
Buchsen mit G2 Grease mit einem Pinsel einschmieren
Tauchrohre aufstecken
Schrauben handfest anziehen
fertig


Grüße

Clemens


----------



## damage0099 (15. Mai 2013)

Welche "aktuellen" Gabeln sind gemeint?
Die aktuelle Kartusche oder die noch nicht erhältliche?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. Mai 2013)

Hey Clemens

Ist Bionicon eigentlich beim Bike Festival in Willingen vertreten?
Auf eurer HP Startseite stehts. Aber im Eventkalender nicht 

Und wenn ihr dann noch ein Rad mit der neuen Kartusche zum Probefahren dabei hättet wär das super.


----------



## bionicon (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben uns leider noch nicht entschieden ob wir in Willingen sein werden. Wenn wir da sind bringe ich gerne ein Rad mit neuer Kartusche mit.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## bonzoo (25. Mai 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben uns leider noch nicht entschieden ob wir in Willingen sein werden. Wenn wir da sind bringe ich gerne ein Rad mit neuer Kartusche mit.
> 
> ...



Hattet ihr am Gardasee bereits die neuen Kartuschen verbaut?


----------



## damage0099 (25. Mai 2013)

hab ich auch schon gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (25. Mai 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon gefragt



Auch gelesen, aber von Bionicon gab es keine Antwort  Darum dachte ich mir, ich hake noch mal nach


----------



## damage0099 (25. Mai 2013)

gute Idee


----------



## Lindsch (25. Mai 2013)

Am Gardasee waren die neuen Dämpfungskartuschen verbaut, aber nur an den Vorführrädern, nicht an den Testrädern. Testdrücken konnte man sie also, testfahren noch nicht.


----------



## bonzoo (25. Mai 2013)

Lindsch schrieb:


> Am Gardasee waren die neuen Dämpfungskartuschen verbaut, aber nur an den Vorführrädern, nicht an den Testrädern. Testdrücken konnte man sie also, testfahren noch nicht.



Ein wenig merkwürdig ist das schon, oder? Haben die Kartuschen noch Tests offen oder warum lässt man die Leute damit nicht einfach fahren?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. Mai 2013)

Lindsch schrieb:


> Am Gardasee waren die neuen Dämpfungskartuschen verbaut, aber nur an den Vorführrädern, nicht an den Testrädern. Testdrücken konnte man sie also, testfahren noch nicht.



und wie war das Losbrechmoment der Gabel? Nicht mehr spürbar?


----------



## Lindsch (25. Mai 2013)

Das lag wohl daran, das es nicht genug Prototypen gab. Damit sich alle Interessenten die Teile wenigstens anschauen konnten wurden die nicht mit den Testrädern rausgegeben. Die waren halt dauernd unterwegs.

Probedrücken und drehen konnte man ja, und zumindest soweit haben die Teile einwandfrei funktioniert. Sehr breiter Einstellbereich, merklich funktionierende Druckstufe. Hat sich alles in allem wesentlich besser angefühlt als die Dämpfung in meiner Totem (Mission Control DH)

Edit zum Thema Losbrechmoment: Zumindest die Gabel von dem 180er da ist gelaufen wie Butter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (25. Mai 2013)

Lindsch schrieb:


> Das lag wohl daran, das es nicht genug Prototypen gab. Damit sich alle Interessenten die Teile wenigstens anschauen konnten wurden die nicht mit den Testrädern rausgegeben. Die waren halt dauernd unterwegs.
> 
> Probedrücken und drehen konnte man ja, und zumindest soweit haben die Teile einwandfrei funktioniert. Sehr breiter Einstellbereich, merklich funktionierende Druckstufe. Hat sich alles in allem wesentlich besser angefühlt als die Dämpfung in meiner Totem (Mission Control DH)
> 
> Edit zum Thema Losbrechmoment: Zumindest die Gabel von dem 180er da ist gelaufen wie Butter.



Das hört sich doch alles super an 

Kann es kaum erwarten, mein Reed aufzurüsten


----------



## bionicon (26. Mai 2013)

Sorry wenn ich nicht immer auf Fragen antworte. Ich bin öfter unterwegs und da entgeht mir manchmal eine Frage.
Dann einfach penetrant bleiben und nochmal nachfragen.

Wir haben ca. 10 Prototypen. Davon gehen dann zwei/drei an Teamfahrer. Zwei Stück müssen bei den Ingenieuren bleiben und der Rest zirkuliert dann in der Firma.

Es waren einfach  nicht genug da um sie in die Testräder zu bauen. Aber es ist denke ich auch logisch, dass Prototypen nicht an Kunden rausgegeben werden.


Grüßen

Clemens


----------



## slowbeat (27. Mai 2013)

und was ist nun mit den maguradämpfern die so heftig beworben wurden?


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2013)

Eine frisch gewartete, geölte G2-Gabel spricht m.E. sehr gut an.

Wenn heut nacht ein Mainzelmännchen alle Bioniconesen heimsucht und heimlich die neue Kartusche einbaut, würde es vllt. einer von zweihundert merken.

Klar bin ich auch scharf drauf, besser geht immer, aber ob ich den "riesen" Unterschied merken werde, glaub ich noch nicht so ganz...


----------



## bionicon (28. Mai 2013)

Die Magura Dämpfer sind bestellt. Da unser Einkäufer gerade Urlaub hat kann ich ihn im Moment nicht fragen ob er einen genauen Liefertermin kennt.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## Stritzel (3. Juni 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben uns leider noch nicht entschieden ob wir in Willingen sein werden. Wenn wir da sind bringe ich gerne ein Rad mit neuer Kartusche mit.
> 
> ...



Kommt ihr jetzt nach Willingen ? Auf Eurer Website steht's noch, im Ausstellerverzeichnis finde ich Euch leider nicht 
Hausmesse ist dieses Jahr auch nicht geplant, oder? Gerade bei den angekündigten Neuigkeiten würde ich das doch extrem anbieten, oder? 
Beste Grüße an den Tegernsee, hoffe Euch hat die Flut verschont!!?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juni 2013)

Ich warte dringend auf dieses Teil, das ich gern in diesem Leben noch benutzen möchte. Besteht da Hoffnung?


----------



## bionicon (4. Juni 2013)

hallo,

wir werden in Willingen sein. haben uns erst vor kurzem angemeldet, daher stehen wir noch nicht auf im Verzeichnis.

Der neue Knopf kommt definitiv und das bald.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## 4mate (4. Juni 2013)

Auch für Rechtshänder?


----------



## VAN HALEN (4. Juni 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Auch für Rechtshänder?







bionicon schrieb:


> Aaaaalsooooo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tour.ist (5. Juni 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Auch für Rechtshänder?



Sowohl an rechter wie linker Hand montierbar,-
erfordert Zusatzschelle Daumenschraube


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juni 2013)

Ist es bei der neuen Dämpfung möglich für verblockte Trails eine Art Lockout einzustellen damit nicht ständig die Gabel einsackt wenn es über nen großen Stein gehen soll?

Bei meiner Reba mach ich für sowas den Lockout zu und hab dann ein straff abgestimmtes Floodgate für harte Schläge, so kann man auch mit geschlossenem Lockout ne ganze Weile grob fahren ohne ständig irgendwo dran rum zu drehen. Ein Hebel der den Unterschied zwischen soft und hart macht wär cool...


----------



## Kharne (9. Juni 2013)

Für sowas gibts ne gescheit einstellbare Lowspeeddruckstufe.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juni 2013)

ahjo, der Herr Besserwisser hat also besondere Kenne bei den Bionicongabeln.
Hut ab!

So suche er bei seiner (vermutlich nicht vorhandenen) Bionicon Doubleagent oder RS Reba nach einer Lowspeeddruckstufenverstellung.

Viel Erfolg, Herr Maulheld.


----------



## Kharne (9. Juni 2013)

Du hast mich nicht verstanden 
An ne Gabel mit >100mm Hub gehört ne verstellbare Lowspeeddruckstufe, an sich auch direkt 
ne Highspeeddruckstufe, sonst wirst du damit nicht glücklich  Egal ob Air oder Coil!


----------



## TheBlues (10. Juni 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Unser Knopf/Lenkerschalter erfuhr eine grundlegende Überarbeitung in Sachen Optik und Ergonomie. So ist er ketzt komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt, kann sowohl über als auch unter dem Lenker, sowie links und rechts montiert werden. Ausserdem kann noch der Anstellwinkel zur Fahrrad-Längsachse leicht korrigiert werden. Mit dem neuen Switch kann man jetzt endgültig mit der Hand komplett am Griff bleibend die Geometrieverstellung bedienen. Der Knopf funktioniert ohne Probleme bereits seit ebenfalls mehr als einem halben Jahr und soll auch bald in Serienproduktion gehen.


 
gibts den dann auch in anderen farben, oder muss man sich dem babyblau selbst annehmen ? ;-)


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Juni 2013)

babyblau sieht aber anders aus ..warts ab, wie geil die Dinger in echt ausschauen. Ich habe diese Teile in echt gesehen, verschiedene Ausführungen. Wie aber die definitive Variante ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Lindsch (10. Juni 2013)

Am Gardasee waren die auch blau. Allerdings nicht das babyblau vom alten Knopf sondern ein schönes eloxalblau, also etwa die Farbe die auch die Druckstufe am Dämpfer hat. Hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## TheBlues (10. Juni 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> babyblau sieht aber anders aus ..warts ab, wie geil die Dinger in echt ausschauen. Ich habe diese Teile in echt gesehen, verschiedene Ausführungen. Wie aber die definitive Variante ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen.


 
Blau passt halt nicht so gut zum rest.
dann doch lieber in schwarz...oder rot eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retoe (10. Juni 2013)

Ein neuer Knopf?! Das ist jetzt ja mal was. Sehr gut danke! Dann muss ich mit auch keine Gedanken wegen hohen Auslagen für ein neues Bike oder so machen... 

Reto


----------



## aufgehts (10. Juni 2013)

Wenn der Rest passt,
sollte der Knopf kein Problem sein....


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Juni 2013)

das neue Teil ist eine homöopathische Form des bisherigen blauen knopf ....auch wenn dieser rosa währe, scheiss drauf, er fällt eh nicht mehr auf ...ganz ruhig!


----------



## bonzoo (11. Juni 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Der neue Knopf kommt definitiv und das bald.
> 
> ...



Gibt es Neuigkeiten? Was machen die Magura Dämpfer?

Noch habe ich die Hoffnung , dass ich  in 2013 mit der neuen Gabel fahren kann


----------



## cjchaos (12. Juni 2013)

sorry wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## madheads (14. Juni 2013)

was hat das blaue an der front ???






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (27. Juni 2013)

Es ist sooo ruhig... Gibt es erst zur Eurobike weitere News?


----------



## Lanzelott (27. Juni 2013)

Welche Eurobike meinst Du? 2013 oder 2014?


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2013)

Mir ist bange um die Zukunft von B.


----------



## Stritzel (27. Juni 2013)

Sorgen um die Jungs mache ich mir (noch) nicht, aber die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" ist, freundlich ausgedrückt, suboptimal! 
Die neue Website ist halbfertig, die angekündigte Cloud (noch) nicht am Start. In den Magazinen findet Bionicon auch mangels neuer Modelle oder Neuentwicklungen nicht mehr statt. Neue Plattformen wie Facebook oder auch dieses Forum werden nicht regelmäßig und zuverlässig mit Infos versorgt. Es wirkt alles so unausgegoren. Man fährt nach Willingen, postet auch ein Foto vom Stand, aber danach kommt nix mehr. Weder die Beantwortung der Frage zum Bild noch ein kleiner Bericht was auf dem Event so los war. 
Auf meine Frage, wie man bei Bionicon die Entwicklung in Sachen Radgrößen sieht, warte ich ebenso.
Es ist von einer neuen Gabelkartusche die Rede, aber so richtig weiss keiner, ab wann sie verkauft wird noch was das Upgrade kosten soll.

Tu Gutes UND sprich darüber !!
Das kostet kein Geld, höchstens ein bisschen Zeit. 
Ich bin echter Fan der Marke und noch mehr der Räder und Marktschreierei passt nicht zum Image. Dennoch: Ein bisschen mehr Focus auf Information und Kundenpflege würde sicher nicht schaden.

P.S: Ein Bekannter hat vor ein paar Tagen am Telefon erfahren, dass die Gabelkartusche in 2-3 Wochen verkauft werden soll und so um 200-250 EUR kosten soll.


----------



## bonzoo (1. Juli 2013)

Stritzel schrieb:


> Sorgen um die Jungs mache ich mir (noch) nicht, aber die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" ist, freundlich ausgedrückt, suboptimal!
> Die neue Website ist halbfertig, die angekündigte Cloud (noch) nicht am Start. In den Magazinen findet Bionicon auch mangels neuer Modelle oder Neuentwicklungen nicht mehr statt. Neue Plattformen wie Facebook oder auch dieses Forum werden nicht regelmäßig und zuverlässig mit Infos versorgt. Es wirkt alles so unausgegoren. Man fährt nach Willingen, postet auch ein Foto vom Stand, aber danach kommt nix mehr. Weder die Beantwortung der Frage zum Bild noch ein kleiner Bericht was auf dem Event so los war.
> Auf meine Frage, wie man bei Bionicon die Entwicklung in Sachen Radgrößen sieht, warte ich ebenso.
> Es ist von einer neuen Gabelkartusche die Rede, aber so richtig weiss keiner, ab wann sie verkauft wird noch was das Upgrade kosten soll.
> ...



Hmm

Zumal ja auch anfangs sehr ausführliche Infos von Sacki gekommen sind...


----------



## bionicon (2. Juli 2013)

hallo zusammen,

also Sorgen muss man sich um Bionicon nicht machen!

Technisch sind den Ausführungen von Sacki nichts hinzu zu fügen. Wir haben mit Absicht kein Datum veröffentlicht, wann die Teile kommen und das war gut so. So eine komplett selbst entwickelte Dämpfungskartusche ist einfach zu komplex, da kann immer was dazwischen kommen. Ich hoffe, dass sie bald da ist und nach meiner letzten Info wird das noch vor der Eurobike sein.

Zu den Laufradgrößen hat Sackman finde ich einen guten Post geschrieben. Dass ich hier im Forum nicht über zukünftige Produktstrategien plaudere ist denke ich logisch. Dass ihr das gerne hören wollt verstehe ich ja.

Ich *persönlich* finde unterschiedliche Radgrössen in einem Rad zu fahren ziemlichen Blödsinn. Mit den aktuellen Reifenmodellen macht es kaum einen Unterschied, sind dann mal richtig ordentliche 650B Reifen auf dem Markt hebt man damit die Front an und damit auch das Tretlager. Die Geo der Räder wurde schon bewusst so gewählt, warum also ändern? Nur um immer zwei verschieden Schläuche mit dabei haben zu müssen?

Noch ein Wort zur Cloud. Die Cloud funktioniert schon. Da wir das Händlernetz aufbauen dauert es einfach eine Weile, bis überall Händler sind und das wird auch noch ein bisschen dauern.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## bonzoo (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Clemens

Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass die neue Kartusche & Gabel spätestens ab der Eurobike 2013 erhältlich sein wird. Schon beeindruckend, dass ihr die Kartusche in Eigenregie entwickelt  Hoffentlich funktioniert alles, so wie es soll.


----------



## bionicon (3. Juli 2013)

hi,

wir testen die Kartuschen ja schon eine ganze Weile und die funktionieren wirklich verdammt gut.
Im übrigen besteht die Dämpfungskartusche aus 55 Einzelteilen, von ca. 15 verschiedenen Zulieferern. Diese Teile werden alle zu uns geliefert und bei uns zusammengesetzt. Für die neue Gael wurde aber nicht nur die Dämpfungsseite überarbeitet, sondern auch die Luftkartusche also nochmals 30 Teile von 10 Zulieferern.
Nur damit man ein Gefühl bekommt, wie schwer es ist einen genauen Liefertermin zu nennen.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## mtb-active (3. Juli 2013)

Ich kann euch nur sagen das warten lohnt sich, auf jeden Fall!! Wenn die Serien Gabel nur annähernd so gut arbeitet wie die Prototypen gibt's keinen Grund mehr irgendwas anderes zu fahren. Und noch besser, das Ding funtzt! 5 Monate Hardcore Einsatz und kein Defekt! Die Gabel läuft wie am ersten Tag  Da können die Ingenieure von Fox oder Rock Schrott mal bei Bionicon in die Lehre gehen 

Cheers Ralf


----------



## Stritzel (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Clemens,
Danke für die Infos, ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt auf die neue Gabelkartusche. Ist denn die Preisspanne von 200-250 Eur für das Upgrade realistisch?
VG
Stritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (3. Juli 2013)

Kriegt die Kartusche jetzt exterm verstellbare Low und Highspeed Druckstufe und veränderbare Shimstacks?
 @mtb-active:
Besser als ne Totem RC2DH Coil mit angepasstem Shimstack?


----------



## mtb-active (3. Juli 2013)

Nix Shimsteak! Ich bin Vegetatrier  Mal im Ernst, je mehr man verstellen kann desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass was verreckt oder das Set up net passt. Uns am wichtigsten ist der Fahrer. Gee Athertan versägt uns auf nem Aldi- Bike


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Clemens,
hat einer von Euch mal ernsthaft versucht auf eurer HP nach Informationen über aktuelle oder ältere Modelle zu suchen?

Ich denke dort ist die wichtigste Baustelle.
In Produkt nicht mehr anzubieten und gleich alle Infos zu löschen empfinden alle Interessenten an Gebrauchträdern als extreme Arroganz.

Auf Anfrage das nicht zu ändern sehe ICH als Ignoranz.

Tut mir leid, euer technisches Konzept ist toll aber das Vermarktungskonzept funktioniert nicht weil Ihr Euch an der Schnittstelle zum Kunden keine Mühe gebt. Schade.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juli 2013)

Die Dämpfungskartusche wird eine extern einstellbare Low-Speed Druckstufe haben.
Des Weiteren verfügt die Kartusche über eine Schlauchmembran, welche dem Volumenausgleich dient.
Dies bedeutet es gibt quasi "0" Losbrechkraft, da auf einen IFP verzichtet wird, gleichzeitig wird die Kartusche luftfrei sein, was eine Vermischung von Luft und Dämpfungsmedium auschließt und ebenso sicherstellt, dass die Dämpfung in jeder Lage oder Situation, (z.B. direkt nach dem Schultern oder auf den Kopfs stellen zum Reifenwechseln) sofort funktioniert, ohne dass sich das Öl wieder "positionieren" muss.
Es gibt unabhängig voneinander über Shimstacks tunbare Highspeed- und Midspeed Druckstufen, die auf einer völlig neuartigen Dämpfungslogik basieren, welche u.A. ein NDL "NON DIGITAL LOCKOUT" ermöglichen. Mehr zu diesen Features, wenn die Serienteile bald mal bei uns eintreffen.


----------



## bonzoo (4. Juli 2013)

slowbeat schrieb:


> hat einer von Euch mal ernsthaft versucht auf eurer HP nach Informationen über aktuelle oder ältere Modelle zu suchen?
> 
> In Produkt nicht mehr anzubieten und gleich alle Infos zu löschen empfinden alle Interessenten an Gebrauchträdern als extreme Arroganz.



Die Informationen zu den aktuellen Modellen finde ich schnell  Vermissen tue ich dort höchsten Angaben zum Reach & Stack...

Die alten Modelle könnte man in ein Archiv packen. Da sollten es doch auch PDFs mit Angaben zur Geometrie tun, oder? Meistens wurden bei Gebrauchträdern ohnehin Teile ausgetauscht.

Was auf jeden Fall auf die Seite muss, ist eine ausführliche Erklärung, warum eine verstellbare Geometrie überhaupt sinnvoll ist und wo die Vorteile liegen. Euer Alleinstellungsmerkmal sollte schon deutlich präsentiert werden.


----------



## 4mate (4. Juli 2013)

> *Archiv*
> 
> 
> Alle Informationen zu unseren G1 Bikes findet Ihr auf unsere alten Homepage klick


Aha...


----------



## Sackmann (5. Juli 2013)

Also hier nochmal auf mehrfache Nachfrage die Infos zu Reach und Stack  vom Supershuttle:

R/S
S: 320/581
M: 347/581
L:  377/581
XL: 420/581

Alle Werte basieren auf der damalig aktuellen, einheitlichen Gabeleinbaulänge definiert durch die G1 Gabeln mit Luftkartuschen. 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## bonzoo (8. Juli 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Dämpfungskartusche wird eine extern einstellbare Low-Speed Druckstufe haben.
> Des Weiteren verfügt die Kartusche über eine Schlauchmembran, welche dem Volumenausgleich dient.
> Dies bedeutet es gibt quasi "0" Losbrechkraft, da auf einen IFP verzichtet wird, gleichzeitig wird die Kartusche luftfrei sein, was eine Vermischung von Luft und Dämpfungsmedium auschließt und ebenso sicherstellt, dass die Dämpfung in jeder Lage oder Situation, (z.B. direkt nach dem Schultern oder auf den Kopfs stellen zum Reifenwechseln) sofort funktioniert, ohne dass sich das Öl wieder "positionieren" muss.
> Es gibt unabhängig voneinander über Shimstacks tunbare Highspeed- und Midspeed Druckstufen, die auf einer völlig neuartigen Dämpfungslogik basieren, welche u.A. ein NDL "NON DIGITAL LOCKOUT" ermöglichen. Mehr zu diesen Features, wenn die Serienteile bald mal bei uns eintreffen.



Da fragt man sich, wann ihr euren eigenen Dämpfer baut 

Wäre sicher interessant, wobei der Aufwand für die Entwicklung & Fertigung wohl in keinem gesunden Verhältnis zur Anzahl der verkauften Dämpfer stehen würde...


----------



## dukestah (11. Juli 2013)

gibt es dann auch mal ein upgrade für die coil gabel? die hinkt ja technisch doch etwas hinterher und der würde eine einstellbare high-speed-druckstufe auch gut stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

für die Coil ist kein Update geplant. Die neu Druckstufe passt natürlich auch in die Coil Gabel. Diese unterscheidet sich ja nur auf der Federungsseite.
Allerdings hat die neue Katusche nur eine von aussen einstallbarer Lowspeed Compression. Die High und Mid-Speed Compression ist über Shims intern anpassbar.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## dukestah (11. Juli 2013)

vielen dank für die info, überhaupt eine einstellbare druckstufe wäre schon eine verbesserung


----------



## bionicon (14. August 2013)

endlich wieder ein paar News:




Die ersten Serienteile der neuen Kartuschen sind angekommen. Diese werden gerade aufgebaut und getestet um zu überprüfen, dass sich in den Serienteilen keine Fehler eingeschlichen haben, danach steht dem Verkauf nichts mehr im Weg.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## bonzoo (14. August 2013)

Danke für das Update 

Verkauft ihr die neuen Gabel gleichzeitig oder kommen zuerst die neuen Kartuschen auf den Markt?


----------



## bionicon (14. August 2013)

es wird sowohl alle neuen Teile einzeln geben, als auch ein Komplettset um älterer kompatible Gabeln mit dem neuen Innenleben auszustatten.
Ausserdem werden in den G2 Bikes das neuen innenleben verbaut.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## dukestah (14. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stritzel (14. August 2013)

Hallo Clemens
Danke für die Info. 
Was muss denn für das Umrüsten preislich ansetzen?
VG
Stritzel


----------



## bonzoo (14. August 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> es wird sowohl alle neuen Teile einzeln geben, als auch ein Komplettset um älterer kompatible Gabeln mit dem neuen Innenleben auszustatten.
> Ausserdem werden in den G2 Bikes das neuen innenleben verbaut.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Mir geht es um die Verfügbarkeit der Kartusche/Gabel...

Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass Gabel und Kartusche gleichzeitig verfügbar sein werden? Laut eines Kommentares auf Facebook soll zuerst die Kartusche und dann die neue Gabel kommen.

Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## bionicon (14. August 2013)

das neue an unseren Gabeln sind die zwei Kartuschen. Also ja!

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## Stritzel (14. August 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> das neue an unseren Gabeln sind die zwei Kartuschen. Also ja!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Clemens


 

Was wird der Austausch für eine G2 Gabel etwa kosten?


----------



## bonzoo (14. August 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> das neue an unseren Gabeln sind die zwei Kartuschen. Also ja!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Clemens



Ich stehe immer noch auf dem Schlauch 

In Beitrag 8 erklärt Sacki, dass es neben einer neuen Kartusche auch eine überarbeitete Version der 160er DA geben wird.

a) Kann ich die neue Kartusche in meiner alten DA fahren?
b) Wird die neue 160 DA Gabel gleichzeitig mit der neuen Kartusche angeboten?


----------



## bionicon (14. August 2013)

hallo Preis steht noch nicht entgültig fest bis zur Eurobike habe ich die Preise aber dann für euch.

die neuen Kartuschen sind das neue an den Gabeln. Die Tauchrohre und Standrohre so wie die Brücken sind gleich.

zu a) Wenn du eine aktuelle DA hast kannst du die neuen Kartuschen einbauen. Da du wohl ein Reed hast, hast du ein aktuelles Casting und da passt das neue Innenleben rein.

zu b) es wird beides gleichzeitig geben. Kartuschen einzel und für Fahrer eines G1 Modelles mit altem Casting (das noch ohne Steckachse) auch die ganze Gabel.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## bonzoo (14. August 2013)

Ok

So langsam kapiere ich es  Das "Gehäuse" der G2 bleibt unverändert, aber es können eine neue Dämpferkartusche und zwei Luftkartuschen nachgerüstet werden. Sacki schreibt ja auch, dass die Gabel zukünftig zwei Luftkammern haben wird. Ich wusste nicht, dass man das hierfür notwendige Ventil einfach ins alte Gehäuse nachrüsten kann.


----------



## bionicon (14. August 2013)

fast richtig. Man eine Dämfungskartusche und eine Luftkartuschen (nicht zwei) mit zwei Kammern nachrüsten und hat eine neue Gabel.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## 4mate (14. August 2013)

Gabel passt auch für eine 2006er G1 im GW?


----------



## robby (14. August 2013)

@ dukestah:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (14. August 2013)

@4mate: Die Gabel kann man ins Golden Willow einbauen. Ob die Kartuschen in das bestehende Casting passt kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen. Hat deine Gabel eine Steckachse oder Schnellspanner?

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## 4mate (14. August 2013)

Letzteres


----------



## bionicon (14. August 2013)

dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein neues Casting um das neue Innenleben zu verbauen. Da das neue Casting eine 15mm Steckachse hat, ausserdem noch entweder ein neues Laufrad oder zumindest eine neue Nabe die du in deine Felge einspeichen musst.
Ob sonst noch was nötig ist kann dir unser service im Telefon sagen, wenn dann Kartuschen verkauft werden.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. August 2013)

Hey Clemens

Habt ihr am Tegernsee schon Testräder mit den neuen Kartuschen?


----------



## FenixRid0r (15. August 2013)

Hallo, 

gibt es denn danndiese geilen orangen tauchrohre auch zu kaufen? ;-) 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## bionicon (15. August 2013)

hallo,

leider haben wir noch keine Testräder mit den neuen Kartuschen.
Die orangenen Tauchrohre wird es nicht in Serie geben, zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit, auch zum Nachrüsten ist nichts geplant. Es gibt im Moment auch nur 6-7 Paar davon. 

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## FenixRid0r (15. August 2013)

Schade

weil die sind echt heiß


gruß christopher


----------



## Lanzelott (15. August 2013)

Find ich auch

Solltet Ihr welche übrig haben, ich nehme ein Paar!

Grüße Michael


----------



## Oigi (17. August 2013)

Wo kann ich mir die denn mal anschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (17. August 2013)

Falls du die Tauchrohre meinst -> Facebook Bionicon Seite


----------



## robby (17. August 2013)

oder hier


----------



## Votec Tox (17. August 2013)

Neunmalklug an: "Und ich dachte immer das wären die Standrohre." 
Zumindest hat mir der gute Steiner aus Pforzheim genau so etwas geschickt als ich ein neues Standrohr für mein uraltes Votec bestellte... 
Neunmalklug aus 
Und ja die sehen cool aus, hatte mir das vorher am Tauchrohr orange lackiert vorgestellt... grusel...


----------



## damage0099 (17. August 2013)

Jedenfalls wirds allerhöchste Zeit, daß die neuen Kartuschen rauskommen....ich brauche dringend "meeeehr", sonst werd ich auch noch abtrünnig


----------



## robby (17. August 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Neunmalklug an: "Und ich dachte immer das wären die Standrohre."
> Zumindest hat mir der gute Steiner aus Pforzheim genau so etwas geschickt als ich ein neues Standrohr für mein uraltes Votec bestellte...



Zu meiner Verteidigung: Es handelt sich tatsächlich um Standrohre. Auf der Suche nach orange lackierten Tauchrohren bin ich dann auf dieses Bild gestossen. Der Steiner hat mich damals übrigens auch vor Jahren über Tauch-/Standrohre aufgeklärt


----------



## damage0099 (26. August 2013)

Bald ist Messe....

Weiß Bionicon schon, wann die das langersehnte Innenleben der neuen Gabeln erhältlich ist und was es kostet?
Und was der neue Dämpfer für den Hinterbau kostet und verfügbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (26. August 2013)

Schaut mal auf Facebook 

Sehe ich da eine Single Crown Gabel? Und hat der Hinterbau intern verlegte Züge? 650B? 

Bin gespannt! Mal schauen, was "Studien" sind und was tatsächlich verfügbar sein wird...


----------



## robby (26. August 2013)

muahaha! Der Facebook-Auftritt finde ich richtig gelungen 
Scheint als rappelts ordentlich in der Bionicon-Kiste und es gibt 
einen Rundumschlag in alle Richtungen. Glückwunsch und macht 
weiter so! Freue mich schon auf die ersten Presseberichte...

Gruß, Robert


----------



## 4mate (26. August 2013)

Ich hasse das. Immer mehr Fratzenbuch 
 Auf der HP und hier ist der Platz für News


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Auf der HP und hier ist der Platz für News


.


----------



## damage0099 (26. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> .



.


----------



## sPiediNet (26. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Ich hasse das. Immer mehr Fratzenbuch
> Auf der HP und hier ist der Platz für News




....genau
dennoch, finde ich die Neuigkeiten sehr schön in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## bonzoo (26. August 2013)

Das sind Teaser bzw. Spoiler... Offizielle News kommen dann bestimmt über die "alten" Kanäle


----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2013)

War schon jemand auf ihrem Messestand?


----------



## robby (28. August 2013)

Cool bleiben, damage. Die haben erst seit 3h offen. 

Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen *HIER ein tolle Biker-Reportage*.
Allein die Aussage über 650B halte ich von der interviewten Dame doch sehr gewagt.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass Radfahren auch der Gesunheit zu Gute kommt.
Ui, da ruf ich gleich mal bei Bionicon an und frag, ob die mir etwas zur Steigerung meiner Gesundheit empfehlen können.


----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2013)

ich bin gaaanz ruhig    , aber auch sehr interessiert 
Hoffentlich ist das Zeug auch wirklich schnell (sofort?) lieferbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. August 2013)

650B. Will haben. SOFORT!


----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2013)

650B abschaffen. Sofort.


----------



## 4mate (28. August 2013)

Nix. Ist das neue 26". Kann alles besser


----------



## bonzoo (28. August 2013)

650B braucht nur die Industrie...

Der Unterschied zu 26 Zoll ist doch marginal! Wozu dann ein neuer Standard?


----------



## sPiediNet (28. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> *das Zeug* auch wirklich schnell (sofort?) lieferbar!


 
du kommst jetzt nicht wieder mit deinem Gerüst an ..oder?


----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2013)

haha, nein 
Ich brauch ein potentes Innenleben (Gabel) bzw. Dämpfer für den Hinterbau


----------



## bonzoo (28. August 2013)

Hast du kein zweites Bike?


----------



## Gpunkt (28. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> haha, nein
> Ich brauch ein potentes Innenleben (Gabel) bzw. Dämpfer für den Hinterbau


 

Ich bin fester Überzeugung das die neuen Kartuschen nach der Eurobike zeitnah Lieferbar sind

Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2013)

"zeitnah" ist in der Bike-Branche ein dehnbarer Begriff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (28. August 2013)

Dämpfer wird es vermutlich schnell geben. Laut Mike (Vertrieb CH) kommt die Kartusche "evtl. im Herbst, aber auf jeden Fall zur neuen Saison"...


----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> "evtl. im Herbst, aber auf jeden Fall zur neuen Saison"...



  das ist genau das, was ich nicht hören wollte 

Wir werden es (hoffentlich) die Tage erfahren....


----------



## bonzoo (28. August 2013)

Die "Herausforderung" sind wohl die vielen Zulieferer, welche die Teile für die Kartusche liefern, die dann bei Bionicon zusammengebaut wird... 

Mach Dich nicht verrückt, zur nächsten Saison hast du die Kartusche bestimmt...


----------



## sPiediNet (28. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> "zeitnah" ist in der Bike-Branche ein dehnbarer Begriff


 
schönes Zitat für die Signatur


----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> zur nächsten Saison hast du die Kartusche bestimmt...



Dauert mir zu lange!
Solange will ich nicht warten.



sPiediNet schrieb:


> schönes Zitat für die Signatur



 ...leider traurige Realität


----------



## bonzoo (28. August 2013)

Du hast doch noch ein anderes Bike, oder? Ich nerve die Jungs mal am Samstag, wann denn nun die neue Kartusche verfügbar sein wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2013)

Das wär super


----------



## PhiTh (28. August 2013)

Ich war heute auf der Eurobike, laut dem netten jungen Herren ist die neue Kartusche "nach der Eurobike verfügbar"...
Für mich hat sich das also eher nach Anfang-Mitte September als nach Herbst oder gar nächste Saison angehört! 

Auch interessant auf'm Stand waren die beiden Alva-Prototypen mit umgebauter Fox-Gabel


----------



## bonzoo (28. August 2013)

Cool! Haben sie auch das 27.5 Bike gezeigt?


----------



## dbf (28. August 2013)

PhiTh schrieb:


> Auch interessant auf'm Stand waren die beiden Alva-Prototypen mit umgebauter Fox-Gabel



Also das würde mich jetzt noch genauer interessieren, bitte mehr Infos


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2013)

dbf schrieb:


> Also das würde mich jetzt noch genauer interessieren, bitte mehr infos



...und mich erst!


----------



## PhiTh (29. August 2013)

Ich hab's leider verpasst Bilder zu machen und auch näher nachzufragen aber es waren 2 Bikes ausgestellt die angepasste Fox Gabeln hatten! Wenn ich mich recht erinnere (Ich hoffe jetzt keinen Mist zu verzapfen) waren das ein 160er und ein 180er Alva mit ner 36er Talas! Laut dem Bionicon-MA sind es aber Prototypen die erst getestet werden, aber wohl schon recht gut funktionieren! 

Ein 650B Rad war auch ausgestellt und hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen! Vom Rahmen her war es etwas filigraner als die restlichen Bionicon Modelle! Hat optisch einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht!

Ich denke in beiden Fällen wird Bionicon nach der Messe bestimmt hier mehr dazu sagen können  Sorry dass meine Infos etwas dürftig sind, mir ging es primär um die Funktion des Bionicon Systems, da ich dieses in Live noch nicht gesehen habe!


----------



## PhiTh (29. August 2013)

Ach ja, wer bei Facebook ist kann auf dem Messestand-Bild ganz rechts das 650B und hinten mittig vorm Bild mit'm Sepp die beiden Fox Prototypen erahnen


----------



## 4mate (29. August 2013)

Alles wird gut!


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2013)

Kartuschen und Zug/Druckstufe erhÃ¤ltlich in ca. 1 Monat.
Preis Kartusche grob 200â¬ / Preis Zug/Druckstufe grob 200â¬.
Eben erfahren....
Wie bereits erwÃ¤hnt wurde, sei der Unterschied deutlich spÃ¼rbar.


----------



## sPiediNet (29. August 2013)

Eurobike news Nr.1

https://de-de.facebook.com/bionicon

Ab Herbst erhältlich: Reed Ltd 
XO1, dt Swiss m1700, für  3999.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2013)

bin bei dem Fratzendreck net angemeldet, kannst du's bitte hier reinkopieren?
Danke dir


----------



## sPiediNet (29. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> bin bei dem Fratzendreck net angemeldet, kannst du's bitte hier reinkopieren?
> Danke dir


 
...musst auch nicht angemeldet sein


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2013)

ach, ich dachte, dann sieht man mehr....


----------



## sPiediNet (29. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ach, ich dachte, dann sieht man mehr....


 
ja..., wenn du angemeldet bist, siehst du live die Miezen vom Marzocchi Stand


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2013)

bin angemeldet


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2013)

Könnte vllt. jemand mal das Losbrechmoment der neuen Kartuschen antesten?
Würde mich brennend interessieren...


----------



## bonzoo (30. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Könnte vllt. jemand mal das Losbrechmoment der neuen Kartuschen antesten?
> Würde mich brennend interessieren...



Bin morgen da  Werde ich testen. 

Sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2013)

Fotos machen!


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Bin morgen da  Werde ich testen.
> 
> Sonst noch Fragen?



Ohja 

- Losbrechmoment
- Wenn's geht, mit vollem Gewicht die Gabel durchdrücken, dabei Zug-Druckstufe verstellen und testen, ob sich spürbar was ändert 

 danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (30. August 2013)

Alles klar 

Wird gemacht... 

Auf dem Fratzenbuch gibt es News zum Thema Fox/Bionicon

Original Zitat:

"Fox trifft Gams - erste Ansätze einer möglichen Kooperation mit Fox. Original Fox Gabel & Dämpfer mit kompletten Bionicon System."


----------



## FenixRid0r (30. August 2013)

Also die Fox teile schauen ja mal richtig heiß aus an den Bikes. Mal schaun was drauf wird ;-)


----------



## TheBlues (30. August 2013)

Hier die neuen bilder von Facebook:


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2013)

FenixRid0r schrieb:


> Also die Fox teile schauen ja mal richtig heiß aus an den Bikes. Mal schaun was drauf wird ;-)


...kaufen für teuer Geld, das wird draus


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> ...kaufen für teuer Geld, das wird draus



stimmt!


----------



## FenixRid0r (30. August 2013)

Ja wahrscheinlich :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (30. August 2013)

Passt das theoretisch in jeden Rahmen?

Könnt man nicht auch den Dämpfer-Adapter direkt im Dämpfer integrieren? Schade, dass Bionicon ausgerechnet mit Fox zusammenarbeitet. Hätte eigentlich eher auf X-Fusion getippt. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange Bionicon noch Rahmen baut...


----------



## sPiediNet (30. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Schade, dass Bionicon ausgerechnet mit Fox zusammenarbeitet.


 

Marketing ...jetzt ist Bionicon auch für die Bikebravo´s wieder interesannt und alle die früher Bionicon wegen den Federelementen verflucht haben, finden jetzt Bionicon wieder gut. Die neusten Bionicon Gabeln stehen denen von FOX in nix nach ...behaupte ich mal so.


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Marketing  Die neusten Bionicon Gabeln stehen denen von FOX in nix nach ...behaupte ich mal so.



Hmmmm, ob ich das glauben kann 

Mir wäre RockShox als Gabel-Lieferant lieber 

Das Losbrechmoment der Fox ist alles andere als das was ich gern hätte 

Die aktuelle G2 an meinem Bike muß jedenfalls weg, entweder die neuen Innereien oder eine andere Gabel und kein Bionicon-Sys mehr.


----------



## Gpunkt (30. August 2013)

ich denke auch das die neuen Gabeln denen der Fox in nix nach stehen werden, ich behaupte mal das die von meinem Alva 180 jetzt schon auf einem sehr gutem Level ist. 

Gruß Günter


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. August 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Die neusten Bionicon Gabeln stehen denen von FOX in nix nach ...behaupte ich mal so.


Also auch teure Wartung?


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2013)

Mit meiner G2 war ich auch zufrieden, aber wenn ich sehe, wie die bei (sehr) schnellen, ruppigen Passagen abstinkt...


----------



## sPiediNet (30. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Also auch teure Wartung?


 
Da ist immer noch ein Bionicon System in der FOX Gabel. Bionicon bleibt weiterhin der Ansprechspartner und liefert die Ersatzteile bzw. macht die Wartung. Ich denke nicht, dass der Service teurer wird.


----------



## Gpunkt (30. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mit meiner G2 war ich auch zufrieden, aber wenn ich sehe, wie die bei (sehr) schnellen, ruppigen Passagen abstinkt...


 
Das wird bei der neuen Gabel nicht mehr sein freu dich drauf


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2013)

DA bin ich echt gespannt!!
Bist du schon mal damit gefahren?
Oder hoffst du es nur?


----------



## bonzoo (30. August 2013)

In den bisherigen Bionicon Gabeln war ja auch fast nix drin! Der Service hat sich folglich auch nur auf Casting/Standrohr auseinanderbauen, Dichtungen schmieren und Öl nachfüllen beschränkt.

Keine Ahnung, ob die nun aufwendigere Kartusche auch eine Wartung braucht. Falls ja, rechne ich damit, dass diese eine Ecke aufwendiger sein dürfte.

Fox/RockShox dürften für Bionicon hinsichtlich Absatzvolumen interessant sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (30. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> DA bin ich echt gespannt!!
> Bist du schon mal damit gefahren?
> Oder hoffst du es nur?



Ich teste morgen...Drehe für Dich sogar ein Filmchen, mit den Auswirkungen von verschiedenen Einstellungen auf das Federverhalten, wenn du magst


----------



## TheBlues (30. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Ich teste morgen...Drehe für Dich sogar ein Filmchen, mit den Auswirkungen von verschiedenen Einstellungen auf das Federverhalten, wenn du magst


 
aber steh mir bitte nicht vor der linse, wenn ich bilder machen will


----------



## bonzoo (30. August 2013)

TheBlues schrieb:


> aber steh mir bitte nicht vor der linse, wenn ich bilder machen will



So ein tolles Motiv hattest du noch NIE vor deiner Knipse


----------



## TheBlues (30. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> So ein tolles Motiv hattest du noch NIE vor deiner Knipse


 
schaumermal 

werd wohl so gegen 11.00 am bionicon-stand aufschlagen.

erkennst mich an ner knipse und am avatar ;-)


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2013)

@bonzoo: Danke 
Sehen wird man da wohl nicht viel.

Das kann man sicher erst sagen, wenn man damit gefahren ist.
Unter gefahren verstehe ich: Auf ner ruppigen Strecke richtig laufen lassen.

Ruppig = wurzelpassage, Steine usw. mit ca. 10cm hochen Steinen und Wurzeln, auch mal höhere Absätze mit 30cm....eine Strecke eben, die man bolzen kann.

Da fehlt mir der Bodenkontakt, die Kontrolle....fahre deutlich über dem Limit "out of control" und loose dennoch ab ohne Ende....

Es ist immer alles subjektiv, auch klar.

Der Sprung von meiner Standard-G2 muß wirklich sehr groß sein (damit ich zufrieden bin).


----------



## bonzoo (30. August 2013)

Das die G2 bei schnellen, ruppigen Passagen abstinkt, kann ich nur bestätigen. Das Ding hat auch schlicht und ergreifend keine Dämpfung verbaut! Da ist nur ne Luftfeder drin...

Ende September ist Testride auf der Lenzerheide. Gehst du hin?


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Das die G2 bei schnellen, ruppigen Passagen abstinkt, kann ich nur bestätigen. Das Ding hat auch schlicht und ergreifend keine Dämpfung verbaut! Da ist nur ne Luftfeder drin...
> 
> Ende September ist Testride auf der Lenzerheide. Gehst du hin?



Bin das ganze Jahr schon recht viel unterwegs => leider nicht


----------



## sPiediNet (30. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Ende September ist Testride auf der Lenzerheide. Gehst du hin?


 
Wo ist dies publiziert?


----------



## bonzoo (30. August 2013)

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/Start/testride.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (30. August 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/Start/testride.html


 
Danke! ...stellt sich nur die frage, ob an den Testbikes die neuen Kartuschen verbaut sind?


----------



## Votec Tox (31. August 2013)

Gestern war ich noch am Nachmittag auf der Eurobike, 
hier nur kurz ein paar Bilder:

Natürlich gings zum Bioniconstand, dort durfte man auf den Testgabeln mit den neuen Kartuschen "rumdrücken":







Das Evo mit ... 27,5 ...






Die versenkbare, wunderschöne, federleichte Sattelstütze - der Zug wird im Rahmen integriert - somit leider nicht nachrüstbar: 






Aber bei meinem nächsten Bionicon bestimmt dabei, endlich mal eine Sattelstütze, die nicht nur leicht sondern auch in der tiefsten Position schön niedrig baut (für kleinere Menschen durchaus ein Thema):


----------



## Promontorium (31. August 2013)

Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: warum jetzt die aufgebohrten Fox-Gabeln, wo es doch die eigenen Gabelneuentwicklungen gibt?

Für die, die SC fahren wollen, oder warum???


----------



## 4mate (31. August 2013)

Um andere Rahmen auf das komplette  Bionicon System umrüsten zu können, vermute ich mal mutmaßlich


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (31. August 2013)

gibt es Infos ab wann die Sattelstütze verfügbar ist?
Ich seh schon das gibt keine neue Gabel für mein Alva sondern ein Rahmenkit.
Mein armes Konto


----------



## Votec Tox (31. August 2013)

Es hieß am Stand, daß sie versuchen nächstes Jahr die Rahmen mit der Sattelstütze anzubieten.
Das sie die Stütze auch anderen Herstellern anbieten möchten, drücken wir mal die Daumen, daß dies klappt, dann geht es bestimmt damit voran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (31. August 2013)

War heute auch am Bionicon Stand 

Neue Kartusche und neue Zug & Druckstufen Einheit sollen im "Set" wohl um die 450 Euro kosten. Der Magura Dämpfer liegt bei 350 Euro, allerdings wird ein neuer Adapter fällig, der um die 150 Euro kosten wird. Alle Zahlen ohne Gewähr, allerdings sicher ein guter "Richtwert".

An den Gabeln habe ich auch rumgedrückt. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Druckstufe einen sehr grossen Einstellbereich hat. Beim kurzen Testen habe ich merkliche Veränderungen erst bei den letzten Klicks bemerkt. Auf dem Trail kann das aber anderes aussehen... Da "hilft" wohl nur eine Probefahrt.

Die verstellbare Sattelstütze habe ich auch gesehen. Hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen, bin da aber von der Thomson Elite auch sehr verwöhnt  Bis auf den Verstellbereich und das Gewicht ist die Thomson für mich schon perfekt.

Das 27.5 Evo soll übrigens irgendwann das Alva ablösen.


----------



## damage0099 (31. August 2013)

wie drückt sich die Gabel denn im Vergleich zur G2?


----------



## bonzoo (31. August 2013)

Deutlich besser! Die lief wirklich sehr angenehm.

Ich denke aber, dass du um eine Probefahrt nicht rumkommst. Ich habe auch die neue Manitou Matoc probiert. Die hat sich auch sehr gut angefühlt


----------



## damage0099 (31. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Wird ja ne teure Suppe


----------



## 4mate (31. August 2013)

Abwarten oder Testräder schnappen


----------



## bonzoo (1. September 2013)

Hmm

Glaube den Dämpfer brauchst du nicht unbedingt. Der X-Fusion tut schon ganz gut... 

Der Magura bringt sicher ein Plus an Performance, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich das Gabel-Update deutlich mehr bemerkbar macht.

Achja! Der neue Knopf ist wirklich sehr, sehr gelungen. Unglaublich klein! Auf den Bildern wirkte er auf mich immer viel grösser


----------



## sPiediNet (1. September 2013)

Die Eurobike ist vorbei.... wo bleiben die Presse Berichte über Bionicon?
Bitte hier posten falls wer was findet. Danke


----------



## Promontorium (1. September 2013)

Ob da noch was von "unseren" Redakteuren kommt???


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. September 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ob da noch was von "unseren" Redakteuren kommt???



Naja das Video hast du ja anscheinend schon gesehen

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/31011


----------



## Promontorium (1. September 2013)

Aber hallo, meinte natürlich in schriftlicher Form!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (1. September 2013)

Hat sich jemand die neue c.guide ECO angeschaut und kann hier etwas zum Unterschied, v.a. was Anwendungsgebiete angeht, im Vergleich zur V2 sagen? Mit den Hinweisen/Antworten auf facebook kann ich nicht wirklich etwas anfangen.


----------



## bionicon99 (1. September 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem E-Motor von Bionicon, der direkt an die Kurbel kommt? Habe nichts mehr davon gehört. War da etwas ausgestellt?


----------



## bionicon (1. September 2013)

eram war da, ich werde alle News kommende Woche für euch aufbereiten.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## Promontorium (1. September 2013)




----------



## bionicon (2. September 2013)

Dann beginne ich mal mit den News der Eurobike 2013 von offizieller Seite:


Reed Ltd







Sonderlackierung limitiert auf 100 Stück. Ausgestattet mit SRAM XO1, DT Swiss Spline M 1700, Magura TS RC und Answer Pro Taper Lenker.
Preis 3999.-
Lieferbar, ab Verfügbarkeit der XO1 Gruppe ca. Mitte Oktober


----------



## bionicon (2. September 2013)

Bioniocn System

Wir haben das Bionicon System für alle G2 Modelle (Reed, Alva 160 und Alva 180) komplett überarbeitet.
Bionicons 160er und 180er Federgabeln erhalten ein komplett neues Innenleben. Die Eigenentwicklungen vom Tegernsee beinhalten auf Dämpfungsseite eine bladderbasierte Kartusche, wie sie bisher  nur von Fox und neuerdings auch Rock-Shox bekannt waren. Die Dämpfungseinheit ist in Druck-und Zugstufe extern verstellbar und bietet eine neuartige, patentierte Triple Valve Dämpfungslogik, die shimbasiert  zusätzlich noch Spielraum für Feintuning bietet. Ein weiteres einmaliges Feature ist das NDL - Non Digital Lockout. Die Luftseite bietet jetzt zwei Positivluftkammern , mit denen die Kennliniencharakteristik individuell angepasst werden kann. Eine große sich selbst befüllende Luft-Negativkammer verhilft zu sensibelstem Ansprechen bei gleichzeitig niedrigstem Gewicht. So bleibt die Waage  bei der 180er Gabel nachgemessen bei unter 2350 Gramm stehen.

Der Bionicon-Button wurde komplett neu konstruiert. Vollständig aus Aluminium gefertigt, ist er mit 21g lediglich halb so schwer wie sein Vorgänger. Der Knopf lässt sich dank seines zweiteiligen Designs sowohl an der rechten als auch auf der Linken Seite des Lenkers ober und unterhalb montieren.

Ab sofort werden alle G2 Modelle mit Magura TS RC Dämpfer ausgeliefert (Ausnahme Alva 180 Coil).













Preise:

Knopf 69
Kartusche Air 199
Adapter 169
Dämpfer 349
Kartusche Druck- Zugstufe 229
Leitungskit 34,90
Gesamt mit Montage 999
Gabelkit (Luft/Dämpfungskartusche, Leitungskit und Knopf) mit Montage 499
G1 auf G2 (wie Gabelkit + Casting) 649


----------



## FenixRid0r (2. September 2013)

Super, danke für die News ;-) 

Wird man die teile auch über den Online Shop beziehen können? 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## bionicon (2. September 2013)

Ja die Einzelteile wird es demnächst im Online Shop geben.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## Promontorium (2. September 2013)

Glückwunsch, das hört sich ja sehr durchdacht und nach einem deutlichen Schritt nach vorne an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (2. September 2013)

Hallo Clemens

wird ein separater "Umbau Workshop" angeboten oder ist dies dann Bestandteil des Schrauber Workshop?

Danke


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. September 2013)

Hey Clemens

Danke für die Infos und die Preise. 
Ich muß gestehen ich bin Positiv überrascht, hatte mit deutlich mehr für den Umbau von G1 auf G2 gerechnet. 

Würde aber trotzdem gerne die neue Gabel vor dem kauf Probefahren. Ab wann habt ihr Testbikes am Tegernsee,  bzw plant ihr noch bei Events mit Testbikes aufzuschlagen?


----------



## bionicon (2. September 2013)

Wir planen spezielle Umbauworkshops.
Testbikes mit neuen Kartuschen werden voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche vorhanden sein.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## sPiediNet (2. September 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Wir planen spezielle Umbauworkshops.
> Testbikes mit neuen Kartuschen werden voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche vorhanden sein.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Auch für das testRIDE in der Lenzerheide? Oder organisiert dies Mike?


----------



## bonzoo (2. September 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Wir planen spezielle Umbauworkshops.



Eine Video-Tutorial plus paar Bildchen und Beschreibung wäre super


----------



## bionicon (2. September 2013)

das organisiert Mike. Da weiß ich nichts genaues. Ich werde ihn fragen.

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (2. September 2013)

und die nächste Info:

Edison EVO 650B




 



Auf der Eurobike 2013 haben wir das Edison EVOs in 650B gezeigt.
Es handelt sich um den Nachfolger des ALVA 160.
Der Rahmen wurde komplett neu gestaltet. Wir haben die Geometrie angepasst, anbei die Geo-Daten:







Wir planen nach ausgiebigen Tests das EVO nächstes Jahr verkaufsfertig zu haben. Wir brauchen allerdings für die 160er Gabel eine neue Tauchrohr-Einheit, die 650B fähig ist, daher können wir nicht genauer sagen wann es kommt.


----------



## bonzoo (2. September 2013)

Wie lange ist denn die Kettenstrebe? Wie sehen Lenk- und Sitzwinkel in der Downhill bzw. Uphill Position aus?


----------



## bionicon (2. September 2013)

Kettenstrebenlänge 435mm
Lenk und Sitzwinkel der Downhillposition stehen im Geo-Bild (65,5 und 74) und 5,5 Grad steiler im Uphill-Modus.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## Masberg (2. September 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> und die nächste Info:
> 
> Edison EVO 650B
> 
> ...


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2013)

wie bitte?!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1462055


----------



## bionicon (2. September 2013)

Farbe ist eben immer Geschmackssache. In serie soll der Rahmen hinter den Höhenlinien glänzend schwarz werden, davor dann mattschwarz. Im Moment ist er komplett matt, aber eher seidenmatt.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. September 2013)

Ich find das schwarz vom Edison schick, grad mit den blauen Elementen. 
Mir wäre eher wichtig austauschbare Ausfallenden für 26 Zoll. 
Wobei wenn das Gabel Update für mein Alva mir Zusagt brauch ich eh kein neues bike


----------



## hamsteralex (3. September 2013)

Wenn das so weitergeht, muss ich mein Golden Willow doch langsam mal in den Ruhestand schicken oder meiner Frau vererben...ich brauch definitv ein neues Bike


----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

es geht weiter mit den news:

 E-RAM








Das E-RAM ist einige gute Schritte weiter gekommen, so dass wir an einem Serienstart Mitte/Ende nächsten Jahres festhalten.
Die Elektronik des 2kg leichten Akkus ist reif für die Serie, das Getriebe wurde zu letztem Jahr komplett überarbeitet und läuft jetzt sehr leise und mit deutlich weniger Reibung und die Kurbelarme sind von innen hohlgefräst und ebenfalls serienreif.
Innerhalb des nächsten Jahres werden wir jetzt intensiv an dem 1,1kg Motor arbeiten um dessen Leistung auf konstante 200W bringen. Damit sollte der Akku für ca. 2000Hm reichen.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. September 2013)

Sehr schön 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir mein erstes E-Bike pünktlich zur Rente zulegen 
Vielleicht sollte ich früher in Rente gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir mein erstes E-Bike pünktlich zur Rente zulegen
> Vielleicht sollte ich früher in Rente gehen



heeee!!
Wage dich!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. September 2013)

Ist das mein sehnlichst erwartetes Testbike?
Als erfahrener Rentner  habe ich mir das mit dem 
Strampeln auf meinem Alva 160 doch redlich verdient?

Macht zu Jungs! 





bionicon schrieb:


> es geht weiter mit den news:
> 
> E-RAM
> 
> ...


----------



## 4mate (3. September 2013)

Akkus kommen in Rucksack,  nehme ich an?


----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

c.guide eco

Es gibt eine neue Variante unseres Bestsellers c.guide, die c.guide eco. Die 14g leichte Kettenführung wird voraussichtlich Ende Oktober für 27,90 einzeln oder 50,- im Zweierpack erhältlich sein. Sie besteht aus strapazierfähigem Nylon. Das Funktionsprinzip entspricht dem Powerjoint, bekannt aus dem Windsurf-Sport. Eine Gummi-ummantelte Nylonseele verbindet das Röhrchen mit den oberen Befestigungslaschen.
Durch diese flexible Verbindung passt sich das Führungs-Röhrchen dem Lauf der Kette an. Zu dem hat die Gummi-Ummantelung dämpfende Eigenschaften. Die Führung ist in wenigen Sekunden montiert.


----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

richtig Akku im Rucksack über einen Magnet-Stecker verbunden.

Clemens


----------



## zoryfl (3. September 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> c.guide eco
> 
> Es gibt eine neue Variante unseres Bestsellers c.guide, die c.guide eco. Die 14g leichte KettenfÃ¼hrung wird voraussichtlich Ende Oktober fÃ¼r â¬27,90 einzeln oder â¬50,- im Zweierpack erhÃ¤ltlich sein. Sie besteht aus strapazierfÃ¤higem Nylon. Das Funktionsprinzip entspricht dem Powerjoint, bekannt aus dem Windsurf-Sport. Eine Gummi-ummantelte Nylonseele verbindet das RÃ¶hrchen mit den oberen Befestigungslaschen.
> Durch diese flexible Verbindung passt sich das FÃ¼hrungs-RÃ¶hrchen dem Lauf der Kette an. Zu dem hat die Gummi-Ummantelung dÃ¤mpfende Eigenschaften. Die FÃ¼hrung ist in wenigen Sekunden montiert.


Auf Facebook war zu lesen, dass die Eco nicht die V2 ersetzen soll/kann. Wo liegen die maÃgeblichen Unterschiede im Bezug auf Anwendungsbereich etc..?
Leuchtet mir noch nicht so ganz ein, helft mir bitte auf die SprÃ¼nge!


----------



## 4mate (3. September 2013)

Die Grafiken sind doch selbsterklärend oder mangelt es an Sprachkenntnissen?


----------



## Promontorium (3. September 2013)

Ach 4mate...  Die Frage ist schon berechtigt, wenn man sieht, daß sie diese 3D-Beweglichkeit bietet, leichter (na gut, zu vernachlässigen imho) und günstiger ist!


----------



## zoryfl (3. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Grafiken sind doch selbsterklärend oder mangelt es an Sprachkenntnissen?


Falls du an den Grafiken tatsächlich ablesen kannst, wo der Hersteller die ANWENDUNGSunterschiede zur v2 sieht (für wen ist das Modell Eco besser, für den das Modell v2?), dann wäre ich dir dankbar, wenn du mir das mitteilen würdest.
Ansonsten sehe ich absolut keinen Inhalt und Sinn in deinem Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

die Frage ist schon berechtigt. Die eco wird die V2 nicht ersetzten. Der Einsatzbereich ist der selbe. Die Eco ist günstiger deutlich schneller zu montieren, durch die Gummidämpfung ist sie nochmals leiser, aber wenn die durchgescheuert ist, ist sie durch und muss ersetzt werden.

Die V2 ist etwas teurer, wenn das Röhrchen durch ist, lässt es sich erst drehen, dann auswechseln.  Durch die verschiedenen Elox-Farben ist sie hübscher (ist natürlich Geschmacksache).

Jede hat ihrer Vorteile, die sich nicht in einer Konstruktion vereinen lassen.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## Promontorium (3. September 2013)

Hält aber trotzdem 'ne Zeit hoffentlich!


----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

die hält eine ne ganze Weile, sicher!

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

B-Post,

Auch die B-Post, erstmalig auf der Eurobike 2012 gezeigt, geht auf die Serienreife zu.
Die voll in den Rahmen integrierte Vario-Stütze bietet 150mm Verstell-Bereich bei nur 344g inklusive Remote-Hebel. Es stehen 3 Positionen zur Verfügung: Abgesenkt(150mm), Trail (50mm) und Uphill (0mm).
Die Stützte ist mit etwas Schrauber-Erfahrung selbst zu warten und zu reinigen. Über ein Ventil an der Unterseite der Stütze lässt sich durch anpassen des Luftdruck die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit einstellen.
Für Mitte 2014 planen wir ein erstes Hardtail in 29 Zoll mit der B-Post.


----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

Fuchs trifft Gams 

Die Sensation auf der Eurobike 2013, Bionicon Bikes mit Fox-Fahrwerk! Jeweils einem Alva 160 und 180 wurden mit Fox-Gabel und Dämpfer ausgestattet, das Bionicon System blieb dabei voll funktionsfähig.
Vorerst belieben diese zwei Räder Einzelstücke. Das Feedback des Messe-Publikums und das Echo in der Presse entscheiden ob und wann ein Fox-Bionicon kommt.


----------



## Promontorium (3. September 2013)

Was ist der Sinn der Sache? Ihr habt doch grad vermeintlich ordentlich funktionierende Gabeln entwickelt!

Für die, die Single Crown wollen oder die Fox-Declas lieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

genau du hast es erfasst, für single crown und Fox Liebhaber 

in deinem zweiten Satz hat sich aber ein Fehler eingeschlichen: es sind nicht " vermeintlich ordentlich funktionierende Gabeln" es sind auch nicht "ordentlich funktionierende Gabeln" es sind perfekt funktionierende Gabeln 
Im Ernst, testet die Gabeln, die funktionieren wahnsinnig gut.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## Promontorium (3. September 2013)

Ist der erste Satz ironisch gemeint? 

Will ich gern glauben, daß die perfekt funktionieren!

Kompliment übrigens und Danke, daß Du so zeitnah antwortest!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. September 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Kompliment übrigens und Danke, daß Du so zeitnah antwortest!


Jesses, das war nicht zeitnah, das war richtig schnell, um nicht zu sagen prompt!


----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

geht bitte nicht davon aus, dass das immer so schnell geht. Ich sitzte heute den ganzen Tag vor dem Forum um die Infos zur Eurobike sobald ich sie fertig hatte zu posten.

Zu dem Fox Konzept kann ich nur soviel sagen. Ich bin mit unseren Gabeln mehr als zufrieden und unser Ingineur hat eine super Arbeit mit den neuen Kartuschen abgeliefert. Aber viele Kunden wollen Single Crown und mache trauen einer kleinen Firma nicht zu ein komplexes Produkt wie eine Federgabel zu bauen, und daher wollen wir sehen wie der Kunde auf Fox-Gabeln in Bionicons reagiert.

Zu dem Glauben, dass eine so kleine Firma keine Gabeln entwicken kann, wir haben den neuen Dämpfer für Magura mitentwickent, wir haben inzwischen sehr viel Suspension Knowhow bei uns in der Firma gesammelt.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## Promontorium (3. September 2013)

Aah. o.k.!

Meine erster Eindruck, als ich das Eurobike-Video gesehen habe: Hoffentlich kommt es nicht so rüber, als hättet Ihr selber kein Vertrauen in Eure Neuentwicklungen und fahrt sicherheitshalber zweigleisig!


----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

das ist definitiv nicht so. Wir werden am 12 Okt. wieder die Bionicon-Wallfahrt am Tegernsee haben, wäre eine gute Gelegenheit die neuen Gabeln zu testen.

Clemens


----------



## FenixRid0r (3. September 2013)

Hi, 

also mich begeistern die neuen Sachen durch die Bank, zumindest vom Lesen ;-) Bin auch riesig gespannt auf die neuen kartuschen;-) 

Übrigens Schöne grüße aus Kulmbach/ Thurnau an euren Herr sack;-) ich wusste schon immer dass wir Oberfranken was drauf haben;-) 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. September 2013)

Hey Clemens

Die B-Post find ich richtig Interessant. Ich frag mich nur warum ihr die erstmal in einem 29er Hardtail verkaufen wollt. In euren Fullys macht die doch viel mehr Sinn. 
Es wäre auch super wenn ihr bei verfügbarkeit der B-Post prüfen könntet ob man die existierenden Rahmen anbohren könnte um den Zug zu verlegen. 
Lv bietet ja auch eine Bohrschablone für das 301 an um die Reverb Stealth einzubauen, wenn ich richtig Informiert bin.


----------



## bionicon (3. September 2013)

tja erst mal klein anfangen, wenn es sich dann bewährt, kommt es sicher in den anderen Rahmen auch.

Das mit der Bohrschablone wussste ich gar nicht, finde ich eine tolle Idee, bleibt die Garantie erhalten?

Leider ist das mit der B-Post nicht möglich. Man braucht nicht nur ein Loch, sondern auch einen kleinen Stutzen mit Innengewinde, in dem dann die Führung des Bolzens, der die B-Post verriegelt, geschraubt wird.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. September 2013)

Hab grad mal geschaut, die Garantie im Bereich vom Bohrloch entfällt.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die B-Post sich bewährt. 2015/16 dürfte dann auch bei mir ein neues bike anstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (3. September 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> ....
> Es wäre auch super wenn ihr bei verfügbarkeit der B-Post prüfen könntet ob man die existierenden Rahmen anbohren könnte um den Zug zu verlegen.
> Lv bietet ja auch eine Bohrschablone für das 301...



Genau das hatte ich auch schon gedacht, heimlich schonmal meinen Rahmen diesbezueglich angeschaut, mich aber nicht getraut das hier zu fragen 
da mir klar ist, dass nicht Jeder hier seinen Rahmen anbohren kann und soll.
Aber Ihr koenntet doch so einen Umbau anbieten?

P.S. eben erst die letzten Posts gesehen, dass es wohl nicht geht.


----------



## damage0099 (4. September 2013)

hmmm, Loch bohren, eine Art "Schelle" basteln und montieren


----------



## bionicon99 (4. September 2013)

Der Eram Antrieb sieht gut aus! Perfekt wäre ein Gasgriff mit dem man die Leistung unabhängig vom Treten steuern kann. Ich nehme mal an das der Motor aber ein Drehmomentsensor hat. Die 200W sind ja auch nicht so viel, da muss man an steilen Wegstücken doch noch kräftig mithelfen damit man hochkommt (habe selber diverse Ebikes). Gibt es schon Detail- und Preisinfos?
Schön das sich Bionicon nicht nur auf die Entwicklung von 27.5" Bikes konzentriert ;-)


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. September 2013)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Vorbau geworden, ist der fertig?


----------



## bionicon (4. September 2013)

hallo,

Preise und genauer Infos zum ERAM habe ich nicht. Das ERAM hat einen Drehmoment-Sensor.

Der Vorbau ist soweit fertig, der Start der Serienproduktion steht noch nicht fest. Preis wird bie â¬ 69.- liegen

GrÃ¼Ãe

Clemens


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. September 2013)

Hey Clemens

Wenn du jetzt noch ein Foto von dem Vorbau hättest wär das super.

thx

Björn


----------



## bionicon (5. September 2013)

bitteschön:


----------



## sPiediNet (5. September 2013)

an den testRIDE 21.-23.09.2013 in der Lenzerheide können die neuen Kartuschen getested werden

http://lenzerheide.com/de/sommer/biken/bikeregion/bike-events


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2013)

dann bin ich mal tierisch auf euer Review gespannt!
Laßt's ordentlich krachen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (5. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> dann bin ich mal tierisch auf euer Review gespannt!
> Laßt's ordentlich krachen!!


 
Du sprichst wieder in Rätsel Bist du nun dort oder nein??
Währe natürlich richtig spassig wenn du auch kommst. Ich kann organisiern, dass du gleich die neue Kartusche in dein ALVA verbauen kannst ...oder geht dies mit deinem neuen Konstrukt nicht mehr?


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2013)

hehe,
nein, ich werde leider nicht dort sein 
Ob die neuen Kartuschen in mein neues Konstrukt passen, müsste ich in der Tat probieren 
Zur Not Standrohre kürzen oder neue holen  .
Die 170mm jetzt gefallen mir richtig gut.

Deshalb bin ich auf euer Review gespannt 
Quält sie richtig 
Mich interessieren schnelle Wurzelfelder  oder schnelle holprige Passagen, Sprünge kaum bis garnicht.

Wenn sie eurer Meinung nach "richtig" rockt, würde ich sie dennoch erst probefahren wollen.
Die 170mm schlucken schon ordentlich was weg...

Danke für dein Angebot, SpiediNet, vllt. nächstes Jahr....
Wir sehen uns eh bald


----------



## Resibiker (5. September 2013)

Hallo Clemens

Da ich jetzt mein Edison schon die 4 Saisong Die Down Hill Pisten in Tignes Val d'Isère herunterjage und eigentlich an meine oder an die grenzen des Edison gestossen bin  wolte ich fragen ob ihr irgenwo im Keller noch ein Ironwood Framekit in M herumstehen habt das mann käuflich erwerben könte.


----------



## sPiediNet (5. September 2013)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Clemens
> 
> Da ich jetzt mein Edison schon die 4 Saisong Die Down Hill Pisten in Tignes Val d'Isère herunterjage und eigentlich an meine oder an die grenzen des Edison gestossen bin  wolte ich fragen ob ihr irgenwo im Keller noch ein Ironwood Framekit in M herumstehen habt das mann käuflich erwerben könte.




Resi du kamikazee! Ironwood  .......und ich dachte schon du fährst nur noch von Jugendherberge zu Jugendherberge ...Respekt und viel Glück für die Suche nach deinem Bike 

Liebe Grüsse sPiediNet


----------



## bionicon (6. September 2013)

hallo Resibiker,

wir haben noch ein paar ironwoods in m. Frameset kostet 999.- einfach anrufen. Allerdings ohne neues Innenleben.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## FenixRid0r (6. September 2013)

Morgen, 

Was ich mich gerade gefragt habe: gibt es den Dämpfer in verschiedenen Größen? Also auch für mein edison in 140 mm oder ist der nur für die 'Alva' s'? ;-) danke schonmal;-) 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (6. September 2013)

hallo,

die Maguradämpfer passen auch ins edison. Allerdings sind die Xfusion Dämpfer auf das Edison abgestimmt, die Magura nur für reed und alva spezell abgestimmt. Ausserdem ist ein neuer Adapter nötig, da der Magura Dämpfer einen anderen Durchmesser hat.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## FenixRid0r (6. September 2013)

Hallo, 

Das mit dem Adapter wusste ich ja ;-) in  wie fern macht sich das bemerkbar wegen dem abstimmen? Oder sollte ich doch lieber den x Fusion drin lassen?  (wollte ich jetzt eigentlich net ;-)) Danke schon mal 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## bionicon (6. September 2013)

das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da wir es noch nicht ausprobiert haben. Falls ich da Erfahrungswerte bekomme, sage ich Bescheid. 

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## FenixRid0r (6. September 2013)

Alles klar, danke ;-) 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## felixh. (7. September 2013)

ne DC mit ner Fox Luft Singlecrown tauschen??? Oder ist es eine Van R - die geht ja als einzige noch halbwegs - beim Rest sollten die Bionicon eigene Gabeln ja wohl hoffentlich häuserhoch überlegen sein??
Dazu kommt ja noch die Einbauhöhe, die bei SC normalerweise 20mm über DC liegt... Kann den Schritt nicht verstehen.

Ich würde ja gerne wieder ein Bionicon fahren - 180mm vorne/hinten (oder 170hinten/190vorne als max Abweichung), aber hinten bitte mit Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS (CS halt so abgestimmt, dass es nur halb so stark wirkt wie der Serien CS, und für Trails in der Ebene das ganze etwas spaßiger macht, bzw Wiegetritt bergauf halt auch noch ein bisserl angenehmer). Grad Fox Dämpfer passen ja im Prinzip nur bei wenigen Rahmen wirklich, fast immer gibts sonst deutlich performantere Optionen. Noch keinen Fox Dämpfer (außern RC4) gesehen der nicht zum durchrauschen neigt.

Und halt 180mm Stahl/Titanfedergabel. Kann ruhig DC sein, aber bitte Verwindungssteif und nicht so labberig. Oder halt Umbau von 55 RC3 Ti absenkbar, Lyrik 180 absenkbar, X-Fusion 180 absenkbar, oder zur Not Van R 180 absenkbar wär auch okay und damit ausstatten. 

Dazu schön flache Winkel (in Bergabstellung so 63-64°) softer Hinterbau (DW-Link, VPP, oder was ähnliches, oder eingelenker - den dann aber wirklich nur mit einem Cane Creek CS) und fertig wäre mein Wunschbike - aber bitte als Frameset und mit ordentlich Clearance für die Reifen. Die 650B Bilder von oben drehen mir den Magen um. Derzeit sind die meisten 650B Reifen eh schon nicht sehr voluminös, und dann schaut das auch noch so sauknapp aus. Da hab ich noch schlechte Erfahrungen vom GW (max 2.25er Reifen), vorne mit 2.5er noch okay, aber nicht so wie bei meiner Zocchi 66 wo ich bendenkenlos jedes 650B reinbekomme.


Zumindest im Golden Willow hat der X-Fusion eh gut funktioniert und war vernünftig abstimmbar. Magura Dämpfer hab ich bisher als grauenhaft in Erinnerung - ähnlich DT Swiss - nur für die CC Fraktion sinnvoll. Verstehe ehrlich nicht den Schritt weg von X-Fusion zu Magura - grad wo XFusion in letzer Zeit deutlich bessere Quali liefert...


----------



## Promontorium (7. September 2013)

Der Magura-Dämpfer ist, wenn ich's richtig gelesen habe, eine Eigenentwicklung von Bionicon. Demnach quasi ein Magura-gelabelter Bionicon-Dämpfer!
Und in der Fox-Gabel steckt ebenfalls Bionicon-Technik, quasi auch nur Fox-gelabelt!


----------



## 4mate (7. September 2013)

Deshalb hat felixh., als Nonbioniconaut, seine Argumentationsketten
 am völlkommen falschen Ende aufgebaut 
Doppelbrückengabeln geben lateral mehr den gewünschten Flex


----------



## felixh. (8. September 2013)

ich hatte ja schon ein paar Jahre lang ein Golden Willow - die Verdrehsteifigkeit der Gabel hat mir beim umsetzen gar nicht zugesagt - weich wie Butter... Klar, normalerweise hat DC deutlich mehr Steifheit - aber auf die Double Agent trifft das icht zu. Vor allem dann noch in Verbindung mit der alten Vorbaukonstruktion, und dünnem breiten Lenker, was für sich auch noch mal ordentlich flext.


----------



## sPiediNet (8. September 2013)

felixh. schrieb:


> h hatte ja schon ein paar Jahre lang ein Golden Willow - die Verdrehsteifigkeitic der Gabel hat mir beim umsetzen gar nicht zugesagt - weich wie Butter...



....., ab an den Tegernsee, Testbike nehmen, Trails fahren und hier bitte nochmals deine Eindrücke posten. THX


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (8. September 2013)

naja was Fox und die Reifenbreite angeht hat Felix aber recht. Ich versteh auch nicht warum man sich einen der teuersten Gabelhersteller aussucht. Und was die Serviceintervalle und Wartungskosten der Fox/Bionicon Elemente angeht wissen wir ja auch nocht nicht.
Und für die neuen Modelle würde ich mir auch die möglichkeit wünschen 2.5er Reifen zu montieren. Aktuell ist bei mir der 2.4er Fat Albert drauf und der nimmt gerne mal ein Steinchen mit. Und dann heisst es entweder anhalten oder mit den Kratzern leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (9. September 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> naja was Fox und die Reifenbreite angeht hat Felix aber recht. Ich versteh auch nicht warum man sich einen der teuersten Gabelhersteller aussucht. Und was die Serviceintervalle und Wartungskosten der Fox/Bionicon Elemente angeht wissen wir ja auch nocht nicht.
> Und für die neuen Modelle würde ich mir auch die möglichkeit wünschen 2.5er Reifen zu montieren. Aktuell ist bei mir der 2.4er Fat Albert drauf und der nimmt gerne mal ein Steinchen mit. Und dann heisst es entweder anhalten oder mit den Kratzern leben.


 
Wir diskutieren hier über etwas was es noch überhaupt nicht gibt ...Prototypen halt! In dieser Branche ist leider für viele nur das teuerste gut genug. Es geht primär darum die Marke besser zu positionieren und wenn in Zukunft auf den Bionicon Gabeln (was sie innen drin auch weiter hin sind) FOX drauf steht, können wir davon ausgehen das Bionicon weiterhin einen top Service für die Bionicon/FOX Gabeln bieten wird. @felixh.Wir schreiben bald 2014 und es wird an Bionicon Bikes rumgenörgelt die das zeitliche bereits gesegnet haben. Oder möchte sich hier jemand ein Golden Willow aus dem 2007 anschaffen?


----------



## felixh. (9. September 2013)

Nein, aber aus einigen Fehler wurde hier ja scheinbar noch nicht gelernt. Siehe Golden Willow Reifenfreiheit. Das wurde im laufe der Serie dann so geändert, dass auch 2.25er passten - bzw ein ganz paar 2.35/2.4 solange man keine breite Felge fuhr bzw der Reifen zwar breit aber nicht hoch baute....

Jetzt schon wieder sauknapp kalkulierte Reifenfreiheit. Sorry aber ein 150-160mm Bike wird sehr oft mit 2.5er Reifen gefahren. Wenn mal mehr auf 650B umsteigen, wird es da auch mehr Angebot geben und oh so ein Dreck, die passen ja gar nicht in mein Enduro von Bionicon rein. 

Erst recht wenn man dann mal vernünftig breite Felgen einbaut. (Wenn die neue Spike mit 30mm Innenbreite nur noch 540g wiegt und das weiterhin eine der stabilsten DH Felgen ist (okay in 26Zoll, aber in 650B sind das halt ein paar g mehr), bzw es ja sogar schon <500g Felgen mit 30mm Innenbreite gibt/bzw angekündigt - dann darf hier jetzt nicht mehr mit Schmalspurfelgen und Schmalspurreifen gerechnet werden - 23Amm der jetzigen Alex FR30 sind halt heutzutage das unterste Ende was vernünftige Felgenbreiten angeht (Referenz sollte hier nicht sein, was die OEMs einen versuchen mit Neubikes reinzuwürgen, sondern was bei renommierten Laufradbauern zusammengestellt wird, und da ist 23mm jetzt wohl nur noch im XC Bereich bis AM light interessant. Sonst gehts ja 2013/14 mit 25-26mm los, bzw halt rauf bis 35mm Maulweite).)


Daus Hauptproblem bei der Gabel sehe ich bei der Konstruktion der DC - im Bereich Befestigungen der Rohre. Das ist zumindest von außen sichtbar, quasi seit Jahren gleich, zwar sehr leicht, aber bringt einfach keine Steifigkeit rein. Ja es ist sehr geil, dass es mehr Lenkeinschlag wie klassische DC bietet (und damit für fast alles genug Lenkanschlag, wobei ich schon in engen Kurven bis zum Anschlag fahre mit den Bionicon DC) - aber es müssten halt einfach 30-50g mehr Material für Steifigkeit investiert werden und die Klemmhöhe der beiden Rohre deutlich vergrößert werden - bzw die torsionale Steifigkeit der beiden Rohre massiv erhöhen (an einem von beiden liegts, dass die Gabel eine weiche Nudel ist - keine andere DC, nicht mal eine Dorado ist auch nur annähernd so weich). Und ein Alva 180 Coil bin ich kurz nachdem es rauskam mal gefahren. Durch die 180mm statt 150 was das Feeling zu weich trotz etwas steifer für mich fast gleich eklatant wie beim Golden Willow. Dazu kommt ja noch die Vorbaukonstruktion die prinzipbedingt alles andere als steif ist (gibt ja ein paar die da was anderes verbaun um die Steifheit auszugleichen) - Adaptierung/Kompatibilität mit dem RS Direct Mount Standard wäre schon super....


Und ob die Gabeln/Federung jetzt mit sagen wir Rock Shox Totem/lyrik, Zocchi 55/66 RC3 Evo, Fox Van R, Bos Deville (um auch ein Leichtgewicht aufzuzählen mit 2100g bei 170mm) und Co mithalten können, glaube ich erst nachdem ich es gefahren bin. Da sind Generationen zum aufholen - geht ja nicht nur um Dämpfung, sonder auch etwa eine Low/Highspeeddruckstufe die ich separat abstimmen möchte (auch wenn Highspeed nur über Shimstack realisierbar ist reicht das noch bei der Gabel) Low/Highspeeddämpfung separat abstimmbar wäre dazu natürlich nochmal nett (aber bei Bionicon durchs Up/Down Verstellmodell wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich benötigt).


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2013)

Also mehr Reifenfreiheit wünsche ich mir auch, sowohl in der Breite (hinten) als auch in der Höhe, vor allem Vorne!
Deutlich zuwenig!


----------



## sPiediNet (9. September 2013)

@felixh. Viele Fakten, Worte und Zahlen und was du schreibst hat auch seine Berechtigung ...nur, ein Bionicon ist deswegen ein Bionicon, weil es eines für alles ist und eine sehr grosse Bandbreite vom Mountainbike Sport abdeckt. Oder möchte jemand mit einer Dorado ein Alpen Cross machen? Gewicht, Fahrspass, Einsatzbereich und Preis alles muss unter einen Hut ...und Bionicon hat dies ganz gut umgesetzt


----------



## hamsteralex (9. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> @...Gewicht, Fahrspass, Einsatzbereich und Preis alles muss unter einen Hut ...und Bionicon hat dies ganz gut umgesetzt



Dem gibt es meiner Meinung nichts hinzuzufügen. Alles andere ist Jammern auf gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz hohem Niveau!


----------



## Resibiker (9. September 2013)

Also wenn mein Edison mit mir auf Die DH Strecke geht, hat es NC17 33mm breite felgen mit Maxis 2.5" mignon drauf und da bleibt reichlich platz hinten wie vorne.


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2013)

Ich möchte hier mal was anmerken zu der oftmals angesprochenen und "extrem" wichtigen Steifigkeit.
Auch felixh. möchte hier doch auch bitte gerne mal genau zuhören.
Viel zu viele reden hier (im gesamten Forum) immer von Steifigkeit hin und Steifigkeit her. 
Bis vor zwei Jahren mussten es mindestens 35mm Standrohre sein, ansonsten war ja alles windelweich und kaum fahrbar. Ne 36er sollte es eigentlich schon sein... 
Jetzt kommt der Trend 650b und plötzlich hinterfragt keiner, warum plötzlich zahnstochrige 34mm Standrohre bei 160 oder 170 Gabeln verbaut werden, warum die Laufräder jetz aufgrund längerer Speichen weicher werden, warum man jetzt die ach so wichtigen rotierenden Massen mit größerem Reifen- und Felgendurchmesser erhöht. 
All diese Sachen wurden in den Zeitschriften (und daher kommt diese bei allen Usern so verbreitete vermeintliche Wichtigkeit solcher STW und bla bla bla Werte) immer kritisch bewertet. 
Wie kommt man dann jetzt damit eigentlich noch heil den Berg runter???  Egal - jetzt plötzlich interessiert das keinen mehr, denn Hauptsache man fährt trendige 650b, und kann damit trotz niedrigeren Steifigkeiten plötzlich um Welten besser und genauer fahren und ist 26ern ja in allen Belangen überlegen. Sind wir alle froh!!!
Und wenn ich mir eine Felge mit 35er Maulweite lol aufziehen möchte, dann kann ich das auch gerne tun und mich darüber erfreuen, dass ich plötzlich viel mehr Snakebites habe, denn eine breite Felge kostet mich beachtliche Bauhöhe meines Reifens und somit 1. Eigendämpfung und 2. Federweg meines Reifens. Aber Hauptsache er springt mir nicht von der Felge  (was er bei mir komischerweise noch nie im Leben getan hat - und ich fahre nun wirklich nicht zimperlich). Mavic hat ja auch keine Ahnung und baut deshalb die Deemax seit Jahren in 23mm Maulweite.  
Mann, mann, mann!!! Mich geht diese Steifigkeits-, Reifengrößendiskussion wirklich uffe Keks! 
Leuts, geht raus und fahrt und freut euch, dass es heutzutage so geile Bikes gibt, mit denen man alles machen kann! (Fast) egal bei welchem Hersteller können wir uns ALLE im Regal bedienen und Bikes kaufen, die meist mehr können als wir selbst. 
Für alle anderen die, die die Steifigkeiten und den Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650b wirklich herausfahren und tasächlich nutzen können: 
Ab in den World-Cup mit Euch!


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2013)

Ach ja: Wer unsere richtig geilen neuen Gabeln und Bikes und Dämpfer mal testen möchte: 
Die gibt´s bei uns am Tegernsee ab sofort nicht nur in jedem 7. Ei. Einmal anrufen und nen Termin ausmachen, dann darf sich jeder selbst überzeugen - oder eben auch nicht...


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2013)

Heieiei! Vor lauter Aufregung auch noch vergessen aufzuklären:
Wenn es aufgefallen ist: Unser 650b Bike wurde noch Mangels eines fertigen  "echt 650b" Castings auf der Messe mit dem Standard Casting unserer 180er Gabel ausgestattet. Das bietet gerade genug Reifenfreiheit, ist aber natürlich suboptimal, wenns mal richtig drecking wird. Wenn das 650b dann zum Kauf bereit steht wird dort natürlich ein entsprechendes Casting dranhängen, macht euch mal darum keine Gedanken. Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir hier bei uns auf Teerschneidern unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal was anmerken zu der oftmals angesprochenen und "extrem" wichtigen Steifigkeit.


Da ich in meinem Leben schon auf sehr steifen Räder gefahren bin, ist mir eine gewisse Flexibilität lieber.
 Harte Stöße werden ja sonst zeitlich unverzerrt auf den Rahmen übertragen. 
Das ist dann auch nicht gut. Ich dachte immer, dass der Flex des geteilten Steuerlagers 
gerade einer der Vorteile der Bionicon Gabeln ist. Haben das andere eigentlich übernommen (Patent)?


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2013)

Das 650b-Casting wäre dann tatsächlich was für mich...

Ist es "einfach so" an ein Alva 160 anbaubar (natürlich fahre ich 26" weiter)?

Würde liebend gern eine MuddyMary in 2.5 vorn fahren, was leider nicht möglich ist  ....
Etwas Matsch und das Casting ist durchgescheuert


----------



## sPiediNet (9. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das 650b-Casting wäre dann tatsächlich was für mich...
> 
> Ist es "einfach so" an ein Alva 160 anbaubar (natürlich fahre ich 26" weiter)?
> 
> ...


 
...du hattest den MuddyMary 2.5 drin ..oder? Sicher für den Regenwurm ein bisschen eng aber bis das Casting durch ist, braucht es doch noch was.

Ach noch was zum Flex ...z.B. hochwertige Hardtail Bikes (Chromag-Bikes)werden immer noch in Cromoly-Stahl gebaut ..wegen Flex. Hatten wir damals nicht gejammert als wir vom geliebten Stahlbike auf Alu umgestiegen sind ...fehlender Flex


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...du hattest den MuddyMary 2.5 drin ..oder? Sicher für den Regenwurm ein bisschen eng aber bis das Casting durch ist, braucht es doch noch was.



Letztes Jahr 1 Tag vor Freiburg schnitt ich mir abends den Reifen auf, ein Bekannter hatte noch ne 2.5er MM, die ich ihm abends noch abkaufte.

Es waren max. 3mm!!! oben Luft, eher weniger!.

Da es naß war, hörte ich es ständig schleifen, weshalb ich den Reifen nach dem WE natürlich sofort runterschmiss bzw. schmeißen mußte.
Dem Casting sah man es an 

Ein Reifen, mit dem ich super zufrieden war.

Danach fuhr ich die 2.35er. Leider. 

Achja: Um etwas durchzuschleifen brauchts nicht viel!
Siehe vorletzte Ausfahrt Lenzerheide wo wg. meines kleinen 8.ers die Kettenstrebe innen durch war nach dem halben Tag!


----------



## felixh. (9. September 2013)

okay, dann ist klar warum es echt krass ausgeschaut hat auf dem Foto. Vielen dank für die Klarstellung. Dann hoffe ich mal das beim 650B Casting in Zukunft 2.5er Muddy Marry auf breiter Felge noch mindestens 1cm Platz überall hin haben (klar hat dann ein Minion massigst Platz) weil Muddy Marry 2.5 wirklich ziemlich das voluminöste ist (aber ein ITS Invader 2.5 baut fast noch breiter, aber 2-3mm weniger hoch, und wer weiß welche anderen Reifen sonst noch kommen die sehr voluminös sind). Kann doch echt nicht schwer sein, wenn man das Bike komplett plant - hier einfach ein bisserl Spielraum zu lassen. BTW - in einer Zocchi 66 26" bleibt bei Muddy Marry 2.5 auf 729 noch 2,2cm Platz - sowas ist perfekt, aber die Gabel wurde halt auf 2.8er Reifen Freigabe entwickelt - soviel muss ja gar nicht sein (wobei man daher jetzt noch jeden 650B Reifen problemlos unterbringt was ja auch nicht schlecht ist). Unter 8mm mag ich ehrlich gesagt vorne auf keinen Fall fahren - keine Lust auf einen Abflug nur weil sich mal ein größerer Stein ins Profil einfährt. Und hinten unter 5mm nach oben, und 7-8mm seitlich auch nicht, weil sonst in der Kurve, mit Dreck, und evtl leichtem Achter es halt auch schonmal schleift.

Hinten kann ich es ja noch verstehen - wenn da knapper kalkuliert wird, weil man die Kettenstreben bei 650B/29" kurz halten möchte, aber vorne gibts echt Null ausreden wenn man Gabel wie Rahmen plant. Da muss ab 160mm Federweg einfach ein 2.5er Muddy Marry auf breiter Felge noch 1cm in alle Richtungen Platz haben.


  @Sackmann - du bringst hier einiges durcheinander.
1. Je breiter die Felge, desto mehr Dämpfung bietet der Reifen. Erstens wird etwa ab 25mm Maulweite der Reifen auf der Felge kaum mehr breiter, sondern wächst nur noch in der Höhe, zweitens hat man eindeutig weniger Snakebites, und im Gegensatz zu schmalen Felgen (für mich alles unter 27-28mm Maulweite) keine Ventilabrisse mehr bei extrem niedrigem Druck - da die Reifen weniger durchrutschen beim Bremsen. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung mit Spank Stiffy die ich derzeit fahre, Spike (Freunde), 729 (Freunde sowie ich selber am Ersatzlaufradsatz / Shreddernlaufradsatz) - im Vergleich mit zig 19-23mm Felgen.
Deine Annahme wäre nur korrekt - wenn die Maulweite breiter wird wie der Reifen. So was mach natürlich niemand.


2. Steifigkeit - Verdrehsteifigkeit ist Ansichtssache. Mantiou Dorado ist hier ja auch sehr weich. Ich empfinde es so dass bei schnellem fahren der Flex nicht stört - aber grad beim langsamen fahren im sehr schwierigen Gelände passiert es dann wirklich dass man die falsche Seite bei einem Stein/Rinne erwischt - und wenn man wo fährt wo 5cm daneben Sturz bedeutet, dann mag man da keinen Flex haben.
Das zweite ist die sogenannte Bremssteifigkeit - hier ist die Bionicon Gabel - abgesehen vom Vorbau gar nicht so schlecht. Hier gehts eigentlich gar nicht so darum wie steif es ist, sondern dass sich die Gabelrohre nicht verkanten - und damit unsensibel werden. Grade dass passierte bei der Double Agent aber leider recht stark - ergo ja auch das Bionicon Gabel Öl - was man quasi alle 500HM drauftun musste, damit die Gabel halbwegs will. Ich hoffe mal dass es hier auch Fortschritte gibt. Der Vorwärtsflex beim Vorbau dagegen - ist mir sogar recht willkommen - solange es halt wirklich nur Vorwärts wäre, und nicht auch Verdrehsteifkeit nimmt.
Manitou Dorado ist zwar generell nicht steif, aber da die Rohre nie verkanten, ist das nicht so tragisch. Generell haben hier alle Hersteller recht gute Fortschritte bei den Dichtungen gemacht - so dass man jetzt halt nicht mehr unbedingt so dicke Rohre braucht. Allerdings ist die Performance dickerer Rohre prinzipiell noch besser. Bekommt man mit wenn man Gabeln mit gleichem Federweg und identem Innenleben aber unterschiedlich dicken Rohren fährt. Der Unterschied ist aber recht gering. Etwa eine 55 RC3 Evo Ti auf 180mm aufgemotzt vs 66 RC3 Evo Ti mit 180mm. Man merkt dass die 66 besonders je tiefer man schon im Federweg ist, und nochmal einen Schlag bekommt, desto besser im Vergleich anspricht. Solange die Gabel hier aber prinzipiell gut ist, desto unwichtiger im Gegensatz zu anderen Sachen empfinde ich es. Sprich wichtiger ist mir eine separate Low und Highspeed Compression als ob es jetzt 35mm oder 38mm Rohre sind.

Daher geb ich auch nichts auf irgendwelche Bikezeitschriften Steifigkeitstests sondern fahr die Gabel einfach. Eine Lyrik ist mir zu weich - eine Double Agent (zumindest die ersten auf dem Alva 180) deutlich zu weich. Mit der Zocchi 55 komm ich dagegen klar (obwohl glaube ich die Lyrik ja auch 35mm Standrohre hat), Fox 36 ist auch steif genug.. Aber ich bin ja auch Bikestolperer und kein Endurorennfahrer oder Downhiller. Auf so einfachen Kursen (ja und es gibt weltweit keine einzige DH Strecke die ich als fahrtechnisch wirklich Anspruchsvoll empfinden würde - NKST würde ich das ja noch so halbwegs zusprechen, aber die ist ja auch nicht mehr wirklich DH Strecke) wie bei Enduro oder DH Rennen, gewinnt man halt mehr Zeit durch weniger Gewicht, als ein bisserl mehr Steifigkeit. 

Aber beim Bikestolpern mag ich auf keinen Fall wo anders hinfahren, als da wo ich hin will - daher brauch ich Verdrehsteifigkeit.



3. Laufräder. 650B ist kaum größer wie 26". In den letzten Jahren haben sich die Felgen aber extremst weiterentwickelt. Generell deutlich breiter (und das merkt man viel mehr als die Steifigkeit der Felge an sich, da sich der Reifen besser abstützen kann) - und trotzdem kaum schwerer. Aber die Threads hier über 1300 oder 1400g Laufradsätze gibts kaum mehr. Das meiste ist jetzt im Bereich 1700-1900g und mindestens 25mm Maulweite. Und im Endeffekt wird jede noch so weiche 25mm Maulweite Felge beim fahren durch den besseren Reifenhalt mehr Steifigkeit bieten als ein 19-21mm Felge egal wie steif die auch ist. Inzwischen fahren doch recht viele DH Rennfahrer mit 500g Felgen, ohne dass die dauernd kaputtgehen. Das wäre vor 5-6 Jahren noch undenkbar gewesen... Dazu sind die "Seitenhaken" der Felgen viel flacher geworden - sprich weniger Snakebites, mehr Komfort...


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2013)

Hey Felix, bevor wir hier über theoretische und nicht wirklich messbare Sachen sprechen, komm doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei und probier die neuen Gabeln und Bikes aus. Ich denke, man sollte Taten sprechen lassen. Deswegen lade ich hiermit auch jeden anderen herzlich ein, sich von Bionicon selbst ein Bild zu machen. Es gibt keinen Hersteller in Deutschland, der das in dieser Form anbietet und die Trails direkt vorm Haus hat. Du darfst auch beim Bikestolpern zeigen, wie du die Reifen von der Felge ziehst.  
Danach gibts gratis ein Tegernseer für jeden und man lässt den Tag gemütlich ausklingen und alles ist gut!

Trotzdem würde ich gerne von dir wissen, welche DH-Biker, und hier meine ich gerade die Profis, solch breite Felgen >27mm MW geschweige denn >30mm fahren. Die, die ich kenne sind - wie ich auch - auf Felgen mit ~23mm Maulweite unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2013)

@Sacki / bionicon:

Kann man das 650b - Casting einfach gegen ein aktuelles G2-Casting tauschen (Alva 160)?
(Wg. Reifenfreiheit....)

Wieviel mehr "Luft" ist oben am 650b-Casting, also vom Radius her? Bzw. Maß Mitte Steckachse bis Casting-Unterseite, also Größtmaß Radius vom Rad?


----------



## Sackmann (10. September 2013)

Dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## felixh. (10. September 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich gerne von dir wissen, welche DH-Biker, und hier meine ich gerade die Profis, solch breite Felgen >27mm MW geschweige denn >30mm fahren. Die, die ich kenne sind - wie ich auch - auf Felgen mit ~23mm Maulweite unterwegs.



DH hat wieder andere Anforderungen und es kommt auch immer auf die Reifen an die man fährt. Minion und Felgen über 30mm Maulweite baut etwa sehr sehr eckig. Da verliert man dann im DH deswegen Speed. Das ist zumindest was Spank als Begründung zur Einführung der Spike Race Felge (nur 23mm Innenbreite stat 30cm der Spike) gebracht hat.

Wenn es aber nicht um Speed sondern maximale Traktion - und das ganze bei deutlich geringerem Druck wie bei DH geht, dann schaut es halt schon wieder ganz anders aus. Ich hab mit DH nicht viel am Hut, ich fahr eigentlich nur ab und zu mal DH oder Freeridestrecken, und das meist nur zum warmfahren, wo es halt Gebiete gibt wo das gut möglich ist. (etwa Crans Montana, St Luc, NKST) oder um mir die Strecke halt mal anzuschaun, sowie ein paar Tage pro Jahr um Technik für schnelle Kurven nicht ganz zu verlernen...


Michelin Reifen die sehr rund sind, wurden durch die Bank etwa auch eher auf breiteren Felgen gefahren, Maxxis ist halt für schmalere Felgen optimiert was Geschwindigkeit angeht, ein nicht Profi wird mit breiterer Felge aber evtl doch schneller sein (man braucht das Bike dann 1-2° weniger in die Kurve drücken, hat auf der geraden mehr Traktion, aber halt etwas mehr Rollwiderstand).

Sprich solange Maxxis seine DH Reifen nicht auf dickere Felgenbreiten auslegt, werden wohl weiter die meisten DHer auf eher schmalen Felgen unterwegs sein - weil abseits von Maxxis sieht man ja wenig Reifen bei trockenem Wetter für DH.


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen.



Ok, danke für die Info.

Ab wann wird das Casting bzw. der Alva-Nachfolger erhältlich sein?

zu OT: Ich denke, die Reifenfrage ist nun geklärt


----------



## TheBlues (10. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> 
> Ab wann wird das Casting bzw. der Alva-Nachfolger erhältlich sein?


 


bionicon schrieb:


> Wir planennach ausgiebigen Tests das EVO nächstes Jahr verkaufsfertig zu haben. Wirbrauchen allerdings für die 160er Gabel eine neue Tauchrohr-Einheit, die 650Bfähig ist, daher können wir nicht genauer sagen wann es kommt.


 
nennt denn schon jemand die neue gabel-kartusche sein eigen und kann was drüber berichten?


----------



## sPiediNet (10. September 2013)

...zur Casting Frage.

ich denke es gibt noch gar kein 650B Casting. Es hat eben einfach mal so gepasst


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2013)

danke euch!
Dann kann ich ja nochmal nach ner 2.35er gucken


----------



## sPiediNet (10. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> danke euch!
> Dann kann ich ja nochmal nach ner 2.35er gucken


 
Komm schon, ...ONZA IBEX DH 2.4


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2013)

hehe, das quatschen wir dann am WE 

soviel OT hier...


----------



## Phileas (30. September 2013)

Das auf der Eurobike ausgestellte schwarze Alva sieht super aus! Wird das 2014er Alva 160 so wie dargestellt aussehen und 
wird es in Zukunft andere Rahmendesigns mit mehr Hydroforming (o.ä. Verfahren was Bionicon nutzt) geben? Evt. auch das Alva 180?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Design wie des genannten Alva noch mehr Zuspruch findet, als das alte Design. Mehr Farbwahlmöglichkeiten wäre auch traumhaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (30. September 2013)

Das schwarze 160er (es ist übrigens kein Alva), wie es auf der Eurobike zu sehen war, ist noch nicht final und wir werden noch kleine Veränderungen vornehmen. Wie diese aussehen und warum wir diese Änderungen vornehmen können und werden wir hier an dieser Stelle nicht sagen. Dies hängt von einigen Dingen ab, die wir schlicht und ergreifend mit dem heutigen Stand noch nicht wissen. Es wird sich aber sicherlich nicht grundlegend ändern. Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir nicht alles preisgeben können, woran wir hier arbeiten, auch wenn man bei uns vielleicht mehr Einblick bekommt, als bei anderen Marken. 
Die Farbwahl ist bei uns natürlich auch ein sensibles Thema, doch ist es für uns wirklich sehr schwer, viele verschiedene Farbvarianten anzubieten, weil wir ganz einfach nicht die Kapazität eines Großserienherstellers haben. Wer ein Bionicon fährt sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass er im Grunde genommen ein extrem exklusives Bike fährt. Wir können aufgrund von Abnahmemengen, Qualitätssicherung, Kompatibilität mit anderen Größen, usw... nicht beliebig viele Farbvarianten anbieten, auch wenn wir das selbst gerne wollten.
Das schwarze Bike wird sicherlich nicht im nächsten Frühjahr im Handel sein. Wir haben in den letzten beiden Jahren intensiv an unseren Federelementen gearbeitet, die jetzt wirklich perfekt auf unsere Bikes abgestimmt sind und, die ohne Einschränkung mit jeder Konkurrenz MINDESTENS auf Augenhöhe sind. Unsere aktuellen 140er, 160er und 180er Bikes sind mit den neuen Federelementen konkurrenzlos, denn wir sind der Meinung, dass nichts auf dem Markt besser funktioniert, für das was sie gebaut sind. Rückmeldungen von Kunden, die sich das neue Kit bereits eingebaut haben bestätigen uns in unserem Denken. Wir haben prinzipiell dennoch bereits neue Bikes für 2014, die ab jetzt schon erhätlich sind:  Reed 140, Alva 160 und Alva 180 mit der neuen Suspensionlinie. 
Für unseren nächsten Rahmen lassen  wir uns mit der Finalisierung ausreichend Zeit, um ihn auf den Markt zu bringen, wenn wir denken, dass es nichts mehr zu verbessern gibt.
Also wartet erwartet nicht im Frühjahr dieses Bike, denn das wird noch etwas dauern.


----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ... man bei uns vielleicht mehr Einblick bekommt, als bei anderen Marken....



Dafür halte ich mal alle  hoch!
Wirklich ein sehr feiner Zug von Euch, uns hier überaus intensiv mit Informationen zu versorgen!

Klasse 

Weiter so


----------



## sPiediNet (30. September 2013)

@Sackmann
zum glück ist damage sooo happy mit seinem neuen Gabel Konstrukt, dass ihr euch ruhig Zeit mit den neuen Modellen nehmen könnt

würde aber doch liebend gern ein Alva 180 Frame in light blue matt haben
so als Winter Auftrag? Biddde


----------



## TheBlues (30. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> würde aber doch liebend gern ein Alva 180 Frame in light blue matt haben
> so als Winter Auftrag? Biddde


 
nimm die rahmenteile und lass sie dir von einem fachmann in deiner gewünschten farbe beschichten.
kostet nicht die welt. hab für meins knapp 300,- bezahlt.


----------



## sPiediNet (30. September 2013)

TheBlues schrieb:


> nimm die rahmenteile und lass sie dir von einem fachmann in deiner gewünschten farbe beschichten.
> kostet nicht die welt. hab für meins knapp 300,- bezahlt.




ja klar ...möchte meins aber doch Bionicon like haben mit dem BIONICON quasi unter der letzten Lack Schicht ...oder wie man es nennt ..kenne mich da nicht aus.

Oder ist deine Schrifft aufgeklebt? ...sieht übrigens mega geil aus


----------



## TheBlues (30. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ja klar ...möchte meins aber doch Bionicon like haben mit dem BIONICON quasi unter der letzten Lack Schicht ...oder wie man es nennt ..kenne mich da nicht aus.


 

die decals bekommst du von bionicon als raw datei.
die lieferst du dem beschichter mit an und sagst ihm, wo du sie haben willst.
anschliessend kommt ne schicht klarlack drauf, und gut ist.

guggst du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10067459&postcount=2035


----------



## sPiediNet (30. September 2013)

TheBlues schrieb:


> die decals bekommst du von bionicon als raw datei.
> die lieferst du dem beschichter mit an und sagst ihm, wo du sie haben willst.
> anschliessend kommt ne schicht klarlack drauf, und gut ist.
> 
> ...




Danke alles klar @Sackmann
ist es möglich das Frame roh farblos zu bestellen?


----------



## TheBlues (30. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Danke alles klar @_Sackmann_
> ist es möglich das Frame roh farblos zu bestellen?


 
meines wissens nicht.
entlacken macht aber auch der beschichter.
hab meins hierhin geschickt: http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/
solltest allerdings zeit haben.
bei mir hats unendliche 6 wochen gedauert, aber dafür wars klasse gemacht !


----------



## Sackmann (30. September 2013)

Hallo Spiedi,

The Blues hat da ganz Recht. Wir können euch leider nicht mit unlackierten Rahmen beliefern.
Vielleicht kann Damage ja mal was zu den neuen Gabelteilen sagen, damit nicht nur wir unsere Teile immer in den Himmel loben. Ein bisschen Feedback für euch von anderen Usern wäre doch mal etwas neutraleres. 
Wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit Federweg aus, Was macht die Dämpfung, Einstellungsversuche der beiden Kammern,...

Wir arbeiten an einer ausführlichen Drucktabelle, aber leider ist uns an unserer Messelektronik des Gabelkennlinienprüfstandes was abgeraucht und wir brauchen da erst mal Ersatz. Danach können wir detailliert zeigen, was man bewirkt, wenn man untere und obere Kammer unterschiedlich befüllt.

Grundsätzlich macht man jedoch nichts verkehrt, wenn man obere und untere zunächst mal gleich befüllt und sich dabei an Folgendem orientiert:
Druck in den Kammern = Fahrergewicht komplett (inklusive Ausrüstung) / 10 in bar.

Also für 80kg inkl. Ausrüstung: etwa 8 bar oben und unten. Ich wiege selbst ca 85kg inkl. Ausrüstung und fahre 9 bar oben und unten.

Die untere Kammer ist übringes keine Negativkammer, und ich möchte das bitte auch nicht mehr hören. 

Die untere Kammer ist ebenfalls eine Positivkammer und dient der Ausfederung der Gabel. 
Die Negativkammer befüllt sich automatisch. Falls jemand denkt, die Gabel spricht am Anfang des Federweges nicht mehr sauber an, oder er spürt ein hartes Anschlagen, wenn die Gabel komplett ausfedert, dann kann es sein, dass die Negativkammer den Druck verloren hat: Geht dann folgendermaßen vor:

1. Luft aus der unteren Kammer komplett ablassen
2. Gabel einmal komplett einfedern, damit die untere Kammer komplett komprimiert wird und dort 2 Sekunden halten
3. wieder aufpumpen
4. Fertig

So kann man die Negativkammer wieder befüllen. Das sollte normalerweise nicht nötig sein, aber man weiß ja nie... So lässt sich das jedenfalls leicht beheben.


Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (30. September 2013)

Darf ich fragen warum? Ansonsten seid ihr ja sehr flexibel


----------



## Sackmann (30. September 2013)

Weil wir keine unlackierten Rahmen haben.
Unsere Rahmen kommen komplett lackiert aus Taiwan und werden bei uns zusammengebaut.


----------



## bonzoo (30. September 2013)

Alles klar 

Das leuchtet ein, dachte die würden in DE lackiert.

Gabel & Dämpfer werden morgen im "Gelände" getestet... Heute ist das Wetter einfach grausam.


----------



## sPiediNet (30. September 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 
> Das leuchtet ein, dachte die würden in DE lackiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb-active (30. September 2013)

@ Sacki, wo wiegst Du 85Kilo? Bin 2Kilo leichter und fahre oben 8, unten 8,5bar Druckstufe, je nach Trail 15-20 Klicks zu. Der Bionicon äh Magura Dämpfer verträgt im Vergleich 0,8-1 Bar mehr als der X-Fusion. Heute gemessener Federweg bei einer Enduro-Tour ohne drops 188mm ))))))))))))))))))))))))))) Morgen gehts etwas rustikaler zur Sache, mach mal 1 Bar mehr in die Gabel und fahre mit weniger DS. 
Schau ma mal.


----------



## Gpunkt (1. Oktober 2013)

@mtb-active, 188mm da Tipp ich mal das du in der unteren kammer keine Negativkammer hast ich fahre oben unten 8 bar auch bei 85kg und kann 182 mm nutzten, Druckstufe hab ich 18 bis 23 klicks zu.

Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (1. Oktober 2013)

Mr. mtb-active hat schon eine Negativkammer, das stimmt schon so. Er hat aber noch das Vorserienmodell der Luftkartusche. Ralf fährt für uns auch Test, denn er hat riesige Erfahrung und kann einfach mal richtig gut fahren. Und zusätzlich kann man bei ihm auf Teneriffa auch den Winter ohne Probleme durchfahren. Was auf Teneriffa hält, hält bei uns auch.
Schaut doch mal bei ihm vorbei, er ist dort Tourguide in seiner eigenen Schule. Und seine Schule heißt wie sein Nutzername. Übrigens bekommt man beim Kauf neuer Bionicons 4 Tage auf Tour mit Ralle in Teneriffa. Fragt doch mal nach. Er hat dort auch ein riesiges Bionicon Testcenter.


----------



## damage0099 (1. Oktober 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht kann Damage ja mal was zu den neuen Gabelteilen sagen...
> 
> Gruß
> Sacki



Hi Sacki,

leider kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen, da ich die neuen Teile (noch?) nicht mein Eigen nennen kann (verwechselst mich vielleicht?) 

Ich fuhr auf "unserem" Treffen neulich nur eine ruppige Passage mit GPunkt's 180er.
Das fuhr sich in der Tat sehr gut und fühlte sich super an 
Da mein Alva nur 170/160mm hat, war der Unterschied sowieso deutlich spürbar.
Es bügelte sehr viel mehr weg.

Mit irgendwelchen Setup-Einstellungen spielten wir aus Zeitmangel nicht rum.
Gerne fahre ich auch nicht mit "fremden" Rädern, da ich doch öfters vom Pech verfolgt werde (=> siehe Nickname  ).

LG Damage


----------



## Oberland (5. Oktober 2013)

Wie kommen wir (ich) als Schweizer zu den neuen Federungselementen? Da zur Zeit, so wie ich lese, nur der Umbau in Tegernsee gemacht wird.


----------



## bonzoo (5. Oktober 2013)

Hast du Mike (Salesbusters, CH Vertrieb Bionicon) mal kontaktiert? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er auch den Einbau übernehmen kann


----------



## Phileas (5. Oktober 2013)

Endlich mal flachere Lenkwinkel!? Hoffe das wird bei kommenden Modellen so umgesetzt. Mit der Geo-Verstellung kann man doch noch viel variabeler sein, als wie beim Alva 160 zwischen halbwegs endurotauglichen 66° und unfahrbaren gefühlt 90° zu wechseln. Wie genial wärs denn, wenn man mit z.B. nem Alva 180 mit downhillartigen 64° bergabfliegen, mit 66-67° trails ballern und mit fahrtauglichen 69° uphill stratzen könnte? Da würden drei feste Federwegseinstellungen ja eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## slowbeat (6. Oktober 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


>


Werdet ihr die Rahmen der anderen Räder auch dementsprechend anpassen?
Die aktuellen Modelle sehen ja durch die Bank aus als ob man damit Eisen schmieden oder Bäume fällen könnte.
Runde Rohre sehen einfach mehr nach Fahrrad aus als Rechteckprofile, mir gefällt mein Edison optisch besser als mein Alva 180 und wenn ich die Wahl zwischen beiden hätte würde ich klar zum Edison greifen.

Der Entwurf für das Evomodell ist wirklich klasse aber *scheinbar wieder* ohne Flaschenhalter, das wäre für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium. Derzeit hab ich nen Flaschenhalter an der Gabel aber die Flaschen gehen schonmal verloren wenn es ruppig wird bzw. beim Abflug bricht der Flaschenhalter. Dauerlösungen sehen anders aus und auf Rucksack hab ich nicht immer Bock. Selbst das dicke Alva hat nen Dosenhalter...


----------



## Atos62 (6. Oktober 2013)

Lord Vader, your bike is ready!


----------



## bonzoo (6. Oktober 2013)

Atos62 schrieb:


> Lord Vader, your bike is ready!





Jetzt muss Bionicon nur noch ihre Bekleidung anpassen


----------



## slowbeat (6. Oktober 2013)

Ein schwarzes Bionicon müsste so günstig sein, das eine Beschichtung bei Bikecolours im normalen Budget drin wär.

Aber ein Darth Vader Helm wär cool


----------



## Phileas (6. Oktober 2013)

Slowbeat, zu deiner Frage bezüglich Rahmenformen... siehe Sackmanns antwort weiter oben in diesem Thread. stimme dir zu, was die rahmenform angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (15. Oktober 2013)

TheBlues schrieb:


> nimm die rahmenteile und lass sie dir von einem fachmann in deiner gewünschten farbe beschichten.
> kostet nicht die welt. hab für meins knapp 300,- bezahlt.


 
Hänge immer noch an dem Thema ...vorgängig Sandstrahlen oder ablaugen? Was haben die bei deinem Bike gemacht? 

Bin immer noch auf der suche nach einem Betrieb in der Schweiz der dies nicht zum ersten mal gemacht hat ...weiss wer was?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2013)

Wär eloxieren nichts?


----------



## TheBlues (15. Oktober 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Hänge immer noch an dem Thema ...vorgängig Sandstrahlen oder ablaugen? Was haben die bei deinem Bike gemacht?
> 
> Bin immer noch auf der suche nach einem Betrieb in der Schweiz der dies nicht zum ersten mal gemacht hat ...weiss wer was?
> 
> Danke und Gruss


 
meins wurde abgelaugt.
wichtig ist, dass die lagersitze nicht mit lackiert werden. sonst muss viel nachgearbeitet werden.

eigentlich sollte das jeder betrieb können, der pulverbeschichtungen macht.

hab die rahmenteile direkt von bionicon zum beschichter schicken lassen, und der hat die fertigen teile dann wieder zu bionicon geschickt. dort wurde der rahmen dann montiert und anschliessend an mich geschickt.
aufgebaut hab ich es dann selbst.
brauchst also keinen beschichter in der schweiz, wenn du das alles direkt von bionicon aus machen lässt.
die ganze organisation hab allerdings ich übernommen.
so gehst du jedenfalls sicher, dass alles korrekt montiert wird.
gruss


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Oktober 2013)

Damage... ich habe keinen blassen schimmer was besser ist. 

chume nöd drus Was ist denn der Unterschied?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Oktober 2013)

TheBlues schrieb:


> meins wurde abgelaugt.
> wichtig ist, dass die lagersitze nicht mit lackiert werden. sonst muss viel nachgearbeitet werden.
> 
> eigentlich sollte das jeder betrieb können, der pulverbeschichtungen macht.
> ...


 
Jep!! genau auf so eine Info habe ich gewartetDann werde ich den selben Betrieb wie du wählen.  Wer hat die Bionicon Beschriftung drauf getran? Die hatten doch keine Ahnung was wo drauf kommt?


----------



## TheBlues (15. Oktober 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Jep!! genau auf so eine Info habe ich gewartetDann werde ich den selben Betrieb wie du wählen.  Wer hat die Bionicon Beschriftung drauf getran? Die hatten doch keine Ahnung was wo drauf kommt?


 
die haben n grafiker im haus (Herr Vock).
mit dem hab ich das alles abgewickelt.
angerufen, alles durchgesprochen, dann hab ich ihm die logos als vectorgrafik zukommen lassen, und auf nem bild die positionierung angegeben.
er hat dann alles schön mit bildern dokumentiert, bis ich mein OK gegeben hab. dann wurd alles mit klarlack überzogen und fertig wars.

die original-logos hab ich von bionicon bekommen. dazu hab ich noch n paar eigene erstellt. keine grosse sache.

bilder dazu gibts in meinem album.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank 1A ..dann werde ich gleich mal mir der Organisation beginnen.


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Damage... ich habe keinen blassen schimmer was besser ist.
> 
> chume nöd drus Was ist denn der Unterschied?
> 
> Danke und Gruss



Naja, einfach ausgedrückt: Das SS ist eloxiert.
Ist wesentlich leichter, und Geschmacksache.
Mir gefallen eloxierte Sachen 
Die Eloxalschicht vom SS ist auch beachtlich gut! Hält super.

Ich persönlich würde meinen eloxieren.

Wobei TheBlues' gepulverter auch gut aussieht.

Das wiegt dann best. 1-1.5kg mehr als eloxiert, je nach Dicke der Beschichtung.


----------



## staubfresser (15. Oktober 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Damage... ich habe keinen blassen schimmer was besser ist.
> 
> chume nöd drus Was ist denn der Unterschied?
> 
> Danke und Gruss



Hallo sPiediNet

Hab mich auch mal - allerdings nur kurz - damit auseinandergesetzt (und die Kohle schliesslich doch anders investiert... )

Hier mal ne kurze Übersicht die Dir fürs erste vielleicht weiterhilft:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429406


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (15. Oktober 2013)

1-1.5kg schwerer als eloxiert???  Wieviel Lack wollt ihr denn da drauf pulvern? 
Mit der Menge kannste ja ne Hausfassade streichen.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Oktober 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 1-1.5kg schwerer als eloxiert???  Wieviel Lack wollt ihr denn da drauf pulvern?
> Mit der Menge kannste ja ne Hausfassade streichen.


 
Die gewichts Fetischen fahren morgen nur noch sandgestrahlt


----------



## mtb-active (15. Oktober 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Die gewichts Fetischen fahren morgen nur noch sandgestrahlt



Und nach dem Sandstrahlen noch Hochglanz polieren, noch leichter!!


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 1-1.5kg schwerer als eloxiert???  Wieviel Lack wollt ihr denn da drauf pulvern?
> Mit der Menge kannste ja ne Hausfassade streichen.



  
Da du es "so" vergleichst 
Hatte irgendwo her diese Zahlen im Kopf....allem Anschein nach so 200-400g 
Danke für die Info, Sacki: Nun weiß ich, daß ich falsch lag


----------



## bionicon99 (15. Oktober 2013)

WOW... die Ausverkaufsaktion ist heftig. Fast die Hälfte von dem Preis den ich für das Alva 180 bezahlt hatte!
Da kann sich der eine oder andere noch ein Schnäpchen gönnen .
Für die, die erst in den letzten Monaten gekauft hatten ist es allerdings zum .


----------



## monaco_rgsb (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja so ein Schnäppchen hab ich mir jetzt gegönnt!  

Alva 180 Air. Bin vor allem gespannt auf die neue Gabel! 
Im Moment hab ich ein Golden Willow mit der alten Gabel ohne Zugstufe. Denke mal da sollten Welten dazwischen liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (30. Oktober 2013)

Da LIEGEN Welten dazwischen! 

Viel Spaß! Ein klasse Bike!


----------



## monaco_rgsb (30. Oktober 2013)

ja ich muss sagen von der g1 Gabel ohne Zugstufe bin ich jetzt nicht so angetan. Gerade bei Wurzeln ist die einfach nicht filigran genug hab ich das Gefühl.
Wobei ich vermutlich mit den ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten erstmal komplett überfordert bin! :-D

Du bist die neuen Komponenten also schon gefahren oder?


----------



## damage0099 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja, kurz probegefahren, mit einem Alva 180 Air: Richtig gut!! Wirst überrascht (und zufrieden!) sein


----------



## Resibiker (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja ja schön wenn mann schon mitreden kann 
Mein G2s Upgradekit fürs EDISON und mein IRONWOOD Framekit G2s sind versandfertig und müssten unterwegs sein.


----------



## damage0099 (30. Oktober 2013)

Er lebt noch!


----------



## Username123 (30. Oktober 2013)

Sind die Maße beim neuen evo (Sitzrohr 483 und Oberrohr 582) für den M oder L Rahmen? Wahrscheinlich L oder? Wie sehen denn dann die Werte für das M aus?


----------



## Sackmann (30. Oktober 2013)

Vergesst bitte ganz schnell diese Geometriedaten vom EVO. Die sind zwar bis auf ein Maß immer noch korrekt und aktuell, aber dennoch irreführend. Die abgebildete Geometrie bezieht sich auf eine andere Oberrohrlänge und Sitzrohrlänge. Man kann das ja auf unterschiedlichste Weise messen. Die hier abgebildete ist aber sicherlich nicht gängig. Also vergesst bitte diese Geomtriedaten, auf der hier rumschwirrenden Zeichnung. Wer sich die Zeichnung genau betrachtet, sich ein wenig auskennt und sich ansieht, worauf diese Maße referenziert sind, der weiß was ich meine.  Diese Daten sind auch nicht wirklich abgesprochen hier ins Forum gekommen. Das war ein Fehler unsererseits. 
Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Gpunkt (17. Januar 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65956, das Bike liebe ich jetzt schon.


----------



## 4mate (17. Januar 2014)

Super!  Die Zeichnungen der Gabelinnereien -> SAGENHAFT!


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2014)

Auf 27.5" bin ich alles andere als scharf 

Aber dein 180er vercheckst dann sicher, oder (@Gpunkt)?

DAS wäre meine Kragenweite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (17. Januar 2014)

Der Dämpfer sieht auch interessant aus


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2014)

Definitiv!


----------



## 4mate (17. Januar 2014)

Was  - 27,5" ?!? ->  

Gar nicht gesehen, vor lauter technischen Details!


----------



## Gpunkt (17. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Auf 27.5" bin ich alles andere als scharf
> 
> Aber dein 180er vercheckst dann sicher, oder (@Gpunkt)?
> 
> DAS wäre meine Kragenweite!


 Ich hab zwei 180er welches meinst du? das fürs ganz grobe oder das fürs grobe


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2014)

Das Alva, denke das meinst du mit "für's ganz grobe"


----------



## Gpunkt (17. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das Alva, denke das meinst du mit "für's ganz grobe" [/quote
> 
> ich hab zwei Alvas, du kannst dir dann eins aussuchen.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2014)

Danke....schon mal im Voraus!!!


----------



## slimane- (17. Januar 2014)

Einfachbrücke, geschwungenes Unterrohr, 650B... zum Glück habe ich mir noch ein 2013er Alva geholt


----------



## bonzoo (17. Januar 2014)

Bin mal gespannt, ob Bionicon  wirklich eine Gabel mit Einfachbrücke verbaut. Theoretisch könnte das Teil dann auch in anderen Bikes verkauft werden. Laut @Sackmann (Eurobike Video) funktioniert die Absenkung ja ohne das restliche Bionicon System... Die Gabel wäre demnach auch für "Dritte" interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (17. Januar 2014)

Upsss... Doppelpost  Sorry!


----------



## 4mate (17. Januar 2014)

slimane- schrieb:


> Einfachbrücke, geschwungenes Unterrohr, 650B... zum Glück habe ich mir noch ein 2013er Alva geholt


Es ist ein Edison Evo 180, kein Alva:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1549849?in=set


----------



## slimane- (17. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß, war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.
Schön dass Bionicon weiterhin 26" anbietet!!


----------



## 4mate (17. Januar 2014)

...und HOFFENTLICH kein 29er in der Pipeline hat und auch nie haben wird! 

PS:


----------



## dbf (17. Januar 2014)

hab schon ein prototype vom alva 180 gesehen und mit ihnen gesprochen gibt 26 und 27,5 zoll. glaube man kann sogar die hinterschinge wechseln und dann varieren ein grundrahmen 2 bics + vario verstellung durch neue lagerung des hinterbaus soll dieser auch sensiebler sein... der dämpfer mit druckausgleich katusche sieht interessant aus, neuhe gabel ist eh schon viel besser


----------



## saturno (17. Januar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bion...0-und-c-guide-eco.677961/page-2#post-11667748


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. Januar 2014)

Versteift sich beim Edison eigentlich auch der Hinterbau wie beim Alva wenn die Gabel abgesenkt wird?
Je nach Gelände hätte ich gerne auch im Uphill einen etwas aktiveren Hinterbau bei meinem Alva 160


----------



## MTBmarkoT (18. Januar 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob Bionicon  wirklich eine Gabel mit Einfachbrücke verbaut. Theoretisch könnte das Teil dann auch in anderen Bikes verkauft werden. Laut @Sackmann (Eurobike Video) funktioniert die Absenkung ja ohne das restliche Bionicon System... Die Gabel wäre demnach auch für "Dritte" interessant.



Hauptsächlich wollte der Sacki mitteilen das auch unsere DOUBLEAGENT an jedes Bike passt!!! Musst halt den Knopf "kurzschließen" und die Gabel arbeitet mit Absenkung wie gewohnt.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. Januar 2014)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Versteift sich beim Edison eigentlich auch der Hinterbau wie beim Alva wenn die Gabel abgesenkt wird?
> Je nach Gelände hätte ich gerne auch im Uphill einen etwas aktiveren Hinterbau bei meinem Alva 160



Zitat aus den News:



Sackmann schrieb:


> Bionicon Kunden wissen, dass wir sehr viele Wünsche und Sonderwünsche (manchmal sogar gerne )erfüllen. Man kann die Hinterbauüberstreckung beeinflussen und z.B. sagen, dass diese weniger sein soll, wenn ich die Gabel schon ganz abgesenkt habe. Das ist prinzipiell bei allen unseren Adaptern möglich, unabhängig des Baujahres. Die Gabelabsenkung wird dadurch kaum beeinflusst. wir kommunizierten das aber bisher nicht nach außen.
> .



Verflixt, jetzt ist mein Wunsch anscheinend auch noch erfüllbar
Ein Grund mehr endlich das Gabelupdate anzugehen...


----------



## slash-sash (23. Januar 2014)

Tu es ich kann es echt nur jedem raten. Danach wird aus einem Fahrrad ein Bike


----------



## FenixRid0r (11. März 2014)

Wie schauts den eigentlich aus? ;-) 

Ich meine damit, gibt es schon was neues wegen dem neuen "Vorbau"? Wann wieder denn kommen? ;-) 
Und was ich mich die ganze zeit schon Frage : was kommt da jetzt eigentlich nach Alva und Co.? Da wird ja jetzt motz der Ausverkauf gemacht und dann? Hab ich irgendwas übersehen? ;-) neue Farben etc.? Und die Internetseite? Man kann leider immer noch keine "normalen" Klamotten bestellen :-( würde mich gerne komplett in bionicon kleiden;-) so dass wars ;-) geh jetzt des geile Wetter ausnutzen ;-) 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## hausi78 (11. März 2014)

Also das mit den "normalen" Klamotten würde mich auch mal interessieren... Der Link auf der Homepage führt ja schon ewig ins Nichts.
Die Merino Klamotten finde ich übrigens super, vorallem bei dem aktuellen Preis!!! ;-)

Gruäss Hausi


----------



## dukestah (11. März 2014)

bionicon schrieb:


> Aber wie immer bei Bionicon wird alles nachrüstbar sein.


ausser die b-post


----------



## FenixRid0r (11. März 2014)

Ja die Bike Klamotten sind echt vom feinsten. Würde ich immer wieder kaufen. Sind ihr Geld mehr als Wert.;-)  Aber es gibt bestimmt einige die würden auch so gerne shirts etc.  anziehen ;-) 

Und die b-post!? Ach naja man kann net alles haben ;-)


----------



## esta (11. März 2014)

Die B-Post finde ich auch wirklich sehr interessant. Die Frage ist nur ob die Leute bereit sind für soviel Systemintegration. Wenn man sich so anschaut wie selten man einteilige Lenker/Vorbau Systeme oder Sattel/Stützenkombos sieht bin ich da skeptisch.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. März 2014)

FenixRid0r schrieb:


> Und die b-post!? Ach naja man kann net alles haben ;-)


Hauptsache man kann bald das e-Ram nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausi78 (11. März 2014)

e-ram...?!?
Also ich bin Mountainbiker! Ich sehen den Sinn eines "Elektro-Mopet" auf dem Radweg in der City oder für die ganz faulen, die sonst nie um den See radeln könnten. Downhiller die mit Unterstützung den Berg hochpedalen wollen verstehe ich auch noch, da Übersetztung und Geometrie nicht für Bergauf gedacht sind. Aber wer ein Bionicon hat, kommt doch überall hoch!!!


----------



## sPiediNet (11. März 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass hier jemand explizit auf den e-ram oder die b-post wartet. Konzentrieren wir uns lieber auf das wesentliche. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es eine Zeit nach dem Abverkauf geben wird und ich gehe auch davon aus, dass nicht wieder die bisherigen Modelle zum alten Preis in den Verkauf gestellt werden. Ich bin ja gespannt


----------



## FenixRid0r (11. März 2014)

Ja genau! Das ist ja mal das interessante ;-)


----------



## dukestah (11. März 2014)

hausi78 schrieb:


> e-ram...?!?
> Also ich bin Mountainbiker! Ich sehen den Sinn eines "Elektro-Mopet" auf dem Radweg in der City oder für die ganz faulen, die sonst nie um den See radeln könnten. Downhiller die mit Unterstützung den Berg hochpedalen wollen verstehe ich auch noch, da Übersetztung und Geometrie nicht für Bergauf gedacht sind. Aber wer ein Bionicon hat, kommt doch überall hoch!!!


naja, nicht jeder verbringt seine freizeit mit biken aber viele wollen gerne auch mal gemeinsam fahren ohne dafür ständig konditionstraining zu machen. sehe da schon einen sinn, auch im zusammenhang mit einem bionicon bike.


----------



## sPiediNet (11. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> naja, nicht jeder verbringt seine freizeit mit biken aber viele wollen gerne auch mal gemeinsam fahren ohne dafür ständig konditionstraining zu machen. sehe da schon einen sinn, auch im zusammenhang mit einem bionicon bike.



alternative ...gemeinsames konditionstraining


----------



## hausi78 (11. März 2014)

Bei uns fährt jeder sein Tempo und dann wird auch mal gewartet wenn jemand zurück fällt. Derjenige muss dann auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben. Wir sind miteinander unterwegs, nicht gegeneinander. ;-)
Ich weiss jemanden der sehr übergewichtig ist und doch mal schauen wollte, ob ihm biken zusagen würde. Der ging mit einer Bikegruppe mit und er sass auf so einem Elektro-Fully und schwitzte mindestens so wie die anderen ohne Motor. Da hat so ein Teil auch meiner Meinung nach seine Berechtigung. Sein Ziel ist, fit zu werden, damit er auch ohne Unterstützung mit kann. Hut ab!


----------



## dukestah (11. März 2014)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Bei uns fährt jeder sein Tempo und dann wird auch mal gewartet wenn jemand zurück fällt. Derjenige muss dann auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben. Wir sind miteinander unterwegs, nicht gegeneinander. ;-)


das auf jeden fall und wir fahren auch keine rennen gegeneinander, ist trotzdem schwierig so große konditionsunterschiede unter einen hut zu bringen, meine übersetzungen sind gar nicht für langsam fahren ausgelegt und wenn ich nach jedem anstieg bzw abfahrt warte fange ich an zu frieren, vorallem jetzt wo es noch nicht so warm ist und der wind doch noch recht kühl ist, aber grau ist alle theorie, obs wirklich funktioniert werde ich sehen wenn dann frau auf e-mtb unterwegs ist


----------



## hausi78 (11. März 2014)

Da wünsch ich doch viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen! Meine Frau bringe ich ohne hin nicht aufs Bike. Hat auch Vorteile, so bleibt biken was mit den Kumpels! ;-)

So nach dem Motto: our dinking-team, has a biking problem!


----------



## VAN HALEN (11. März 2014)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Also das mit den "normalen" Klamotten würde mich auch mal interessieren... Der Link auf der Homepage führt ja schon ewig ins Nichts.
> Die Merino Klamotten finde ich übrigens super, vorallem bei dem aktuellen Preis!!! ;-)
> 
> Gruäss Hausi



Sehe ich genauso, will gar kein "Plastik" mehr anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (11. März 2014)

Wann kömmts?  Es hieß Herbst '14




Aber trotzdem immer noch



4mate schrieb:


> Mir ist bange um die Zukunft von B.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. März 2014)

lll


hausi78 schrieb:


> e-ram...?!?
> Also ich bin Mountainbiker!.... Aber wer ein Bionicon hat, kommt doch überall hoch!!!


Schnell fertig ist die Jugend mit dem Wort,
Das schwer sich handhabt, wie des Messers Schneide;
Aus ihrem heißen Kopfe nimmt sie keck
Der Dinge Maß, die nur sich selber richten.
Quelle: Wallensteins Tod II, 2. (Wallenstein)


----------



## hausi78 (12. März 2014)

Das ist doch kein Literatur Forum, was soll Schiller hier?!?

Ich hoffe, dass sich die lange Wartezeit auf News und Neuerscheinungen lohnt und wir alle positiv überrascht werden von BIONICON.
Aber das mit den "Casualwear" ist echt schade! Die laufen doch wohl auch nicht nackt rum, wenn sie nicht gerade auf dem Bike sitzen.


----------



## hausi78 (12. März 2014)

So ein Bionicon Freizeit Shirt wär doch was, als stolzer Bionicon Besitzer, sollte man wenigstens die Möglichkeit haben eines zu kaufen.


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2014)

War hier nicht mal die Rede davon, daß es neue Kollektionen gibt?...?
Wie schon so oft: Anrufen, Jungs und Mädels....so kam auch ich noch zu ner passenden Short


----------



## dukestah (12. März 2014)

schon irgendwie absurd, da läuft man für eine marke werbung und soll das auch noch bezahlen, irgendwie beisst sich das doch, vom prinzip sollte jeder bionicon käufer 2-3 shirts dazu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2014)

Vor einiger Zeit war das so....ich bekam noch 2 umsonst  
PS: Mittlerweile passen sie eher schlecht als recht 

Sag mir bitte ein Hersteller, der seine Shirts verschenkt?!


----------



## sPiediNet (12. März 2014)

@bionicon, wir fanden es alle super toll als uns Sacki im März 2013 über die Technischen Neuerungen informiert hatte.
Vielleicht bekommen wir auch dieses Jahr ein vorab Update oder zumindest ein kleiner Einblick, was uns im 2014 so alles erwartet?


----------



## dukestah (12. März 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit war das so....ich bekam noch 2 umsonst
> PS: Mittlerweile passen sie eher schlecht als recht
> 
> Sag mir bitte ein Hersteller, der seine Shirts verschenkt?!


da hab ich halt leider keine beispiele, war jetzt auch nicht nur im zusammenhang mit bionicon, klar, funktionsklamotten sind etwas teurer aber nen simples baumwollshirt sollte schon drin sein 
gut, hängt sicherlich vom händler ab aber bei haibike gabs wenigstens mal ne trinkflasche dazu


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2014)

Entschuldigt bitte, wir haben im Moment sehr viel zu tun. Webshop ist in der Umstrukturierung, neue sachen müssen konstruiert werden. Wir haben auch viele Neubestellungen im Moment, Unsere neuen Modelle müssen vorgestellt und dafür Material für Presse aufbereitet werden.
Aktuelle News für 2014 wurden aber schon bei mtb-news.de gezeigt. Ich dachte, es wäre soweit klar, was alles neues kommt, denn es wurde eine Newsmitteilung gemacht und diese Informationen sind immer noch auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Diskutiert wurde auch fleißig. Dachte nicht, dass sich das nicht schon herumgesprochen hätte. Hier der Link dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01...-edison-evo-double-agent-160-und-c-guide-evo/

Falls noch mehr Fragen bleiben, die dort nicht geklärt werden: Gerne konkret fragen, damit ich kurz antworten kann. Meine Zeit ist leider begrenzt.
Warum sich Leute allerdings Sorgen um die Zukunft von Bionicon machen, verstehe ich nicht. Noch nie waren die Prdukte besser, und noch nie war die Vorfreude bei uns auf das neue Bike größer.
Verzeiht uns, dass im Moment nicht alles über den Webshop bestellbar ist. Wenn jemand ein T-Shirt bestellen möchte, dann können wir das telefonisch gerne mit euch klären. Wenn der Weg nicht zu weit ist, haben wir auch die komplette Ridignwear Kolletkion und Casualwear bei uns im Campus, die man probieren und gleich mitnehmen kann.
Hier ist ein Link zu ein paar T-Shirt-Modellen, von denen wir welche haben.

http://cloud2evo.com/de/zubehoer

Es gibt auch vereinzelt andere Modelle, oder Einzelstücke, aber leider nicht mit Bild. Preis pro Shirt ist 15€. Verfügbarkeit auf telefonische Anfrage.
Dass wir die Shirts verschenken, ist hoffentlich ein nicht ernst gemeinter Scherz. Genauso wir ich gelesen habe, dass wir Bikes bei einem Neukauf in Zahlung nehmen sollten. Äääh...jaaaa....


----------



## 4mate (12. März 2014)

Reicht das als "Kontakt"?


----------



## sPiediNet (12. März 2014)

Danke Sacki,
ich dachte es gibt Gründe, warum Bionicon dieses Jahr nicht an allen Veranstaltungen teilnimmt. Dass die Technischen Neuerungen im 2014 manifestiert werden war mir schon bewusst.


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2014)

Telefonisch geht erstmal schneller, dann können wir euch gleich sagen, was wir da haben. Sonst schreibt man 5-Mal hin und her.  Bestellung kann man dann in der Regel auch gleich telefonisch machen. AB bekommt ihr dann zugeschickt und dann können die T-Shirts bei uns bekannten Kunden auch direkt auf Rechnung rausgehen. Ansonsten eben Vorkasse.


----------



## Promontorium (12. März 2014)

...in Zahlung nehmen *könnten*, *bei Neukauf eines B-Bikes*! Aber lassen wir das Thema, das sieht jeder anders - was ja auch o.k. ist!

Konkrete Frage: Was kommt wann außer dem Edison? Ich meine natürlich Bikes, nicht Casual-Wear!!!


----------



## hausi78 (12. März 2014)

@Sackmann 
Sorry, aber scheinbar gehört man(n) als unregelmässiger Forumbesucher zu den Unterprivilegierten.
Wie um alles in der Welt hätte ich die "cloud2evo" Homepage finden sollen. Auf bionicon.com habe ich keinen Link entdeckt. Dann würde es doch wohl Sinn mache, wenn auf bionicon.com unter Casualwear ein Hinweis zu finden wäre, dass man bei ernsthaftem Interesse mit Euch Kontakt aufnehmen soll. So sieht es doch einfach aus als sei Euer Lager leer. Ausser Ihr wollt das Zeug gar nicht los werden, weil es Euch selber so gut gefällt.


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2014)

Okay, also nochmal (obwohl ich es schon des öfteren jetzt angemerkt habe):
Es tut uns wirklich Leid, dass gerade noch nicht alles auf der Homepage, oder im Shop so klappt, wie wir es gerne schon hätten. Wir sind ein Team von 10 Mann und haben begrenzte Kapazitäten, sowohl in Arbeitskraft, als auch in monetärer Hinischt. Im Moment haben wir einfach sehr sehr viel zu tun, und das machen wir für 10 Mann ganz gut.
Dieser Link ist auch auf der offiziellen aktuellen Homepage zu finden unter "Archiv". Ist ja aber egal, jetzt hab ich ihn direkt gepostet. Ich behaupte aber nicht, dass er einfach zu finden ist. 

@ Promontorium:
Wie ich schon gesat habe, ist die Newsmitteilung auf mtb-news immer noch auf dem neuesten Stand. Es kommen also demnach bis auf Weiteres auch keine neuen Bikes, die wir schon ankündigen können. Auf was wartest du denn so gespannt? Das Edison Evo ist nichts, was dich anspricht? Ich kenne keinen der es erwarten kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FenixRid0r (13. März 2014)

Also ich freu mich wie sau aufs neue Edison ;-) jetzt wäre da nur noch die Sache mit der neuen lenkerklemmung!? ;-)


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2014)

Und das gibt's auch noch als 26"er   DAS ist mal geil!!


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2014)

Lenkerklemmung ist schon bestellt und wird auch schon produziert. Kommt auch schon vor dem Edison.
Preis: 69.90 Doppelmark
Bitte nicht fragen, wann er lieferbar ist. Ich kann es nicht genau sagen.


----------



## bonzoo (13. März 2014)

Mal für Dumme: Was ändert sich durch die neue Lenkerklemmung?


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2014)

@ bonzoo: Siehe Seite 1 dieses Teads.
Finale Geodaten sind immer noch die gleichen, wie bei den Samples:
Länge: vorderes Befestigungsloch - Mitte Lenker : 10mm
Höhe: Auflagefläche auf der Brücke - Mitte Lenker: 30mm


----------



## Promontorium (13. März 2014)

Keine Frage - das Edison gefällt mir sehr gut. Hab' ich halt nur gewundert, daß nach der einstigen Vielfalt an Modellen momentan nur eines im Portfolio sein soll! Hätte es (wahrscheinlich) auch gerne, wird aber am Geldbeutel scheitern!

Und, falls ich's überlesen haben sollte ---> sorry!, gibt's in etwa oder auch schon genauer irgendwelche Preise?


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2014)

Nope, noch keine definitiven Preise, die ich hier nennen kann. Aber ich denke, ihr werdet überrascht sein.


----------



## FenixRid0r (13. März 2014)

Na hast recht, schür des Feuer noch aweng. Kanns eh schon kaum erwarten ;-)


----------



## hausi78 (13. März 2014)

Überraschungen können ja positiv oder negativ sein!
Bin aber auch gespannt, auch wenn mein Budget wohl kaum schon wieder ein neues Bike zulässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (14. März 2014)

@ Sacki, wie sieht´s eigentlich mit dem angekündigten Reed LTD aus ?
Ist das schon erhältlich, oder kommt´s auch erst zusammen mit dem Edison EVO ?


----------



## slowbeat (14. März 2014)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> @ Sacki, wie sieht´s eigentlich mit dem angekündigten Reed LTD aus ?


Die Rahmen in der Sonderfarbe gibts auf jeden Fall, ich hab einen in Spec2 aufbauen lassen.
Die Verfügbarkeit der spezifizierten Komponenten würde ich telefonisch erfragen und im Falle eines Kaufs auch nochmal extra schriftlich festmachen lassen.


----------



## VAN HALEN (14. März 2014)

Mir würde es auch nur um einen Rahmen in der Farbe gehen.
Obwohl mein Reed in Gelb ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Kannst du mal ein Bild posten ????????????????????


----------



## slowbeat (14. März 2014)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild posten ????????????????????


Ich überlegs mir, mal sehn ob ich nochmal Bock auf die Kindergartenkommentare in diesem Forum bezüglich Schutzbleche hab.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. März 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> ... Kindergartenkommentare in diesem Forum bezüglich Schutzbleche.


So kann man auch mit kleinen Sachen, den Kindern eine Freude machen!


----------



## slowbeat (14. März 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> So kann man auch mit kleinen Sachen, den Kindern eine Freude machen!


Die Mehrheit schein hier ja völlig hardcore zu sein, an den Kommentaren zu dem Bild hier mal wieder schön zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (15. März 2014)

An das Bild hab ich auch gleich gedacht, wie ich dein posting gelesen habe.


----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2014)

Bitte sehr.


----------



## VAN HALEN (15. März 2014)

Sehr schön, sieht gut aus ! Danke 
Eine Frage noch zum Decor, da man das nicht so gut erkennen kann.
Bäumchen oder Tülpchen ?


----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2014)

Links Blättchen




Rechts Bäumchen und Blättchen





Eigentlich hatte ich mich mal in die Tülpchen verguckt aber gelbe Bäumchen sehen auch sehr schick aus.
In Größe S gabs dann nur noch die hübschen Blättchen...


----------



## VAN HALEN (15. März 2014)

Merci vielmals, da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinen Bäumchen .


----------



## stefan1067 (15. März 2014)

Hallo,
was ist das den für ein Design? Ich wuste gar nicht das es so etwas gibt.


----------



## bonzoo (15. März 2014)

Special Edition... Wurde zur Eurobike 2013 vorgestellt.


----------



## Votec Tox (15. März 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit schein hier ja völlig hardcore zu sein...


Mit Deinem BMX-Racesattel bist *Du* wirklich hardcore


----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mit Deinem BMX-Racesattel bist *Du* wirklich hardcore


Das ist kein BMX-Sattel sondern ein Tioga Spyder Twin Tail, der bequemste Sattel den ich je gefahren bin.
Den fahre ich auf diversen Rädern seit 2011 mindestens 15tkm (grobe, eher pessimistische Schätzung, hab keine Tachos) und hab selbst meine jahrelang als Optimum empfundenen Ledersättel (Brooks Conquest, Swift Titan und Selle Anatomico) in die Kiste gepackt.
Ob 200km+ Straßentour, 1000hm+ Trailtour oder schnöder Alltagsbetrieb: ich fahr definitiv keinen anderen Sattel mehr.
Ohne Windel übigends, immer. 
Ich mag Komfort.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. März 2014)

Kenne den Sattel wohl, er ist im BMX Rennsport auf Grund seiner bezahlbaren 160gr. sehr beliebt und Du wirst dort an einem Renntag mehr Tioga D-Spider Sättel sehen als das ganze Jahr auf den MtB-Trails 
Nun aber wieder im Thema weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Naja, der TwinTail ist schon was anderes als der D-Spyder, die Sattelform ist komplett anders.
Die Bauform ist ähnlich, immerhin ist der Sattel so flexibel, dass mein Arsch genau passt.
Ich hab zwei Stück zerstört, einer hat mich selbst abfangen müssen als die Sandalen vom Pedal gerutscht sind, der andere hatte zu viele Sturmstürze (Rad steht vor der Tür und fällt dann immer hart).


----------



## VAN HALEN (16. März 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nun aber wieder im Thema weiter



Ich warte auch schon...


----------



## Sackmann (19. Mai 2014)

Für alle, die schon sehnsüchtig drauf warten: 
Es gibt ab jetz die Direct Mount Vorbauten zu kaufen. Sind gestern eingetroffen. Preis: 69,90 €. 
Bei Interesse dann einfach bei uns anrufen, oder Email an uns.

Limitiert auf 50 Satz.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## damage0099 (20. Mai 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Für alle, die schon sehnsüchtig drauf warten:
> Es gibt ab jetz die Direct Mount Vorbauten zu kaufen. Sind gestern eingetroffen. Preis: 69,90 €.
> Bei Interesse dann einfach bei uns anrufen, oder Email an uns.
> 
> ...


Hi Sacki, hört sich gut an:
Frage: Wie hoch baut er?


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2014)

Die Daten findet ihr immer noch auf der ersten Seite dieses Fadens in der Produktvorstellung, aber hier nochmal :

Länge bei der 180er Gabel (Abstand Lenkerachse - Steuerrohrachse) 66mm
Länge bei der 160er Gabel (Abstand Lenkerachse - Steuerrohrachse) 66mm/78mm
Höhe (Abstand Auflagefläche auf Gabel - Lenkerachse) 30mm


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Mai 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Daten findet ihr auf der ersten Seite dieses Fadens in der Produktvorstellung.


Länge (Abstand Lenkerachse - Steuerrohrachse) 66mm
Höhe (Abstand Auflagefläche auf Gabel - Lenkerachse) 30mm


----------



## damage0099 (20. Mai 2014)

Danke Euch!


----------



## monaco_rgsb (20. Mai 2014)

Ein Vorbau der mehr höhe macht oder Adapterstücke zum erhöhen wären mir lieber. 
Ich sitz auf meinem Alva 180 viel zu frontlastig mit meinen 1,87m, da mein lenker viel tiefer als mein Sattel ist. 
Hab mir jetzt Alu Distanzblöcke fräsen lassen. Hoff ich bekomm sie die Tage und kann mal testen. Wenns noch nicht reicht muss noch ein Riser Lenker drauf.


----------



## dukestah (20. Mai 2014)

monaco_rgsb schrieb:


> Ein Vorbau der mehr höhe macht oder Adapterstücke zum erhöhen wären mir lieber.
> Ich sitz auf meinem Alva 180 viel zu frontlastig mit meinen 1,87m, da mein lenker viel tiefer als mein Sattel ist.
> Hab mir jetzt Alu Distanzblöcke fräsen lassen. Hoff ich bekomm sie die Tage und kann mal testen. Wenns noch nicht reicht muss noch ein Riser Lenker drauf.


welche rahmengröße fährst du? ich bin 1,83 aber eher typ affe (lange arme) und hab den lenker so tief/vorne wie möglich, so hab ich mehr druck auf dem vorderrad, das alva wird sonst gerne etwas unruhig in der front


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monaco_rgsb (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab Rahmengröße L. Ich weiß nicht was bei mir länger ist aber ich hab wohl lange Beine. Bei mir ist der Sattel ca 8 cm weiter oben als der Lenker. Hinzu kommt noch das ich nen relativ stark ausgeprägten Oberkörper habe. Somit hab ich zu viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad. 

Evtl wäre bei mir ein XL Rahmen besser gewesen. Aber an der Gabelhöhe bzw. Lenkerhöhe würde das ja normal auch nix ändern. 
Nur das ich weiter "hinten" sitzen würde.


----------



## damage0099 (20. Mai 2014)

8cm geht ja garnicht! Da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## dukestah (20. Mai 2014)

das klingt wirklich nach langen beinen, ausgefahren ist mein sattel schon auch höher aber nicht so extrem, ist ja kein rennrad  ich fahr auch nicht mit völlig gestreckten beinen, das mach ich nur auf straßenbikes
bei abfahrt im stehen balanciert sich das ja wieder aus, da ist die sattelhöhe im prinzip egal und du kannst die beine ja anwinkeln bzw den körper mehr nach hinten schieben (tiefe und flache position)
das problem dürfte dann aber mit allen abfahrtorientierten bikes bestehen, die sind normalerweise ja eher mit tiefem lenker
weiß halt nicht ob sich das alva noch sinnvoll fährt wenn der lenker höher kommt als eigentlich schon möglich, ich fand das irgendwie sehr eigenartig
bist du schon mal ein reed in l oder xl gefahren?


----------



## monaco_rgsb (20. Mai 2014)

ja ich fahr auch nicht mit ganz gestreckten beinen! 
hab jetzt ne reverb sattelstütze und bei trails ist der sattel eh unten! Aber ich fahr halt nicht wegen jeder wurzel den sattel ein! Ausserdem bei geraden wurtzligen Passagen muss ich ja treten und da häng ich einfach zu stark am Vorderrad mitn Gewicht.
Bei den Trails ist es nicht so schlimm weil wie du schon sagst ist da ja der Sattel eh unten.
Naja ich werds einfach mal testen. Kann ja nur besser oder schlechter werden 


ach ja und ein reed bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren!


----------



## sPiediNet (22. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist es erlaubt
..für all die, die es noch nicht auswendig gelernt haben

http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/about_bionicon/download/WOMB_Bericht_BIONICON.pdf


----------



## TheBlues (22. Mai 2014)

Die Leitungsführung beim Evo gefällt mir immer noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (22. Mai 2014)

TheBlues schrieb:


> Die Leitungsführung beim Evo gefällt mir immer noch nicht.


Du meinst, wegen der Schaltung und Bremsleitung die an den Sitzstreben geführt sind?


----------



## TheBlues (22. Mai 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Du meinst, wegen der Schaltung und Bremsleitung die an den Sitzstreben geführt sind?



Vor allem die Übergänge vom Unterrohr zur Sitzstrebe.
Hätte nichts dagegen, wenn das alles etwas dezenter verlegt wär.
Sacki wird sich da bestimmt noch was einfallen lassen


----------



## Sackmann (22. Mai 2014)

Nope, da lass ich mir nichts mehr einfallen, denn genau so ist es gut.  Schaut es euch doch erst mal in echt an, dann urteilen.
Wir haben jetzt am Montag die letzten Sampels mit finaler Farbgebung bekommen und dort sitzt alles, wie es soll.
Mal davon abgesehen, muss nicht jedem gefallen. Funktion ist uns (manchmal) eben doch noch wichtiger als Optik.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. Mai 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es erlaubt
> ..für all die, die es noch nicht auswendig gelernt haben
> 
> http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/about_bionicon/download/WOMB_Bericht_BIONICON.pdf



Gefällt mir immer mehr das neue Evo, weckt einen haben will effekt in mir

Hmm spar ich mir doch das Gabel Update vom Tesla? Argh


----------



## slash-sash (23. Mai 2014)

Na logo. Alleine aus dem Grund, weil du dann variabler bist. Sollte dir 650b doch mal gefallen, einfach ausprobieren. Und da ja alle Welt prophezeit; wer's glaubt wird seelig und wer nicht, kommt auch in den Himmel; dass es bald keine 26" mehr gibt, bist du für den Weltuntergang gewappnet. Ich würde es tun.

Wobei ich den Test ganz niedlich finde. Ein typischer Test halt. Wir wollen keinem Weh tun, aber bewerten müssen wir es trotzdem. Interessant wäre das restliche Starterfeld zu lesen. 
Schade, dass das Rahmendesign nicht noch ein wenig mutiger ausgefallen ist. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Schön finde ich, dass das Design ein wenig dezenter ausgefallen ist.  
Fahren und testen würde ich es aber liebend gerne mal.


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Mai 2014)

@bionicon, geht das Bike noch an andere MTB Zeitschrifften?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (23. Mai 2014)

Beim fahren und testen wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## 4mate (23. Mai 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> @bionicon, geht das Bike noch an andere MTB Zeitschrifften?


Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche!


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Mai 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche!


Und trotzdem lechtzen alle nach diesen Berichten


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2014)

Wir werden zunächst mal die nächsten Wochen einige Magazine und Online Magazine bei uns im Haus haben, die die Bikes mit uns fahren gehen und noch einen Hausbesuch machen. Dann gibt´s auch Bilder von der finalen Farbegenung, und dann wird Slash-Slash seine Meinung über die dezentere Farbgegung sicherlich relativieren. 

@ Slash-Slash: Hol dir einfach die aktuelle WOMB, dann kannst du die anderen Berichte auch lesen. Ein Fanes ist leider nicht dabei. 
Wohl aber:
Orange Five 29
Bionicon Edison EVO 180 (26)
Simplon Kuro 275 X01
Santa Cruz Bronson C
BMC Trailfox TF01
Mondraker Dune XR
Carver ICB 03
Scott Genius LT 700 tuned
Pivot Mach 6 Carbon
Orange Alpine 160 Diva
Niner WFO 9 ALU
Nicolai ION 16

Was ich seit Montag mal wieder deutlich festgestellt habe: 
Ein Bike ohne Geomtrieverstellung mit 160mm+ Federweg klettert nicht! Zumidest nicht ohne größte Verrenkungen und Schmerzen in allen Körperteilen, wenn die Steigung länger als 30 Minuten dauert und sich auch als Steigung bezeichnen darf. Der direkte Vergleich ein und desselben Bikes, der uns ab jetzt ja ermöglicht wird, schlägt das NBS-Evo (Non Bionicon System) bergauf vernichtend. Nichts desto trotz ein geiles Bike, bei dem mich die Pike und der Vivid Air schonmal positiv überrascht haben: Aus der Box eine tolle Performance bergab, ohne groß dran rumzustellen.
Dennoch: Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass Leute >20% konstante Stegungen "ohne Probleme" (!!!) mit ihrer Lyrik Talas 36 R2D2 berghoch fahren. Das würde ich zu gerne mal sehen. 
Gibt sicherlich Gegenden oder Einsatzzwecke, wo man grundsätzlich keine Geometrieverstellung braucht. Wenn man in den Alpen/Voralpen oder generell an Steigungen unterwegs ist, die die Bezechnung "Steigung" auch verdienen, dann kann oder sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht darauf verzichten, wenn man nicht schieben will. Eine Absenkung von 30mm an der Gabel ist dabei ein schlechter Scherz. 
- "Großkotz-Modus aus" 

Wir werden es aber bald sehen, denn für die Tester der Magazine, hab ich ein spezielles Programm vorgesehen...

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Mai 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Und da ja alle Welt prophezeit; wer's glaubt wird seelig und wer nicht, kommt auch in den Himmel; dass es bald keine 26" mehr gibt, bist du für den Weltuntergang gewappnet.


Dass ich das noch erleben darf; ein Semikolon benutzt und das auch noch richtig!


----------



## slash-sash (23. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dass ich das noch erleben darf; ein Semikolon benutzt und das auch noch


Lehrer und Ärzte Familie. Mich hat es hart getroffen 



Sackmann schrieb:


> Dann gibt´s auch Bilder von der finalen Farbegenung, und dann wird Slash-Slash seine Meinung über die dezentere Farbgegung sicherlich relativieren.



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich finde die Farbgebung JETZT gut. Hat mir auf der Messe schon gefallen. Habe ich Clemens auch gesagt. 
Nicht, dass ich grelle Farben nicht mag; das z.Zt. schönste Bike am Markt ist für mich das neue YT Capra in grün; aber der Bionicon Style ist halt nicht so ganz meins. Ließe sich allerdings ohne Probleme auf die individuellen Vorstellungen ändern. 



Sackmann schrieb:


> @ Slash-Slash: Hol dir einfach die aktuelle WOMB, dann kannst du die anderen Berichte auch lesen. Ein Fanes ist leider nicht dabei.
> Wohl aber:
> Orange Five 29
> Bionicon Edison EVO 180 (26)
> ...



Das werde ich mal machen. Ich bin aber nicht mit Alutech verheiratet. Es passt mir lediglich von allen Bikes in meinem nun 20 Jahre andauernden Hobby am Besten. Aber irgendwie lässt mich Bionicon dann doch nicht los. Wie gesagt, das Evo in 650b mit 160er Hinterbau würde ich wahrlich gerne mal testen. 



Sackmann schrieb:


> Was ich seit Montag mal wieder deutlich festgestellt habe:
> Ein Bike ohne Geomtrieverstellung mit 160mm+ Federweg klettert nicht! Zumidest nicht ohne größte Verrenkungen und Schmerzen in allen Körperteilen, wenn die Steigung länger als 30 Minuten dauert und sich auch als Steigung bezeichnen darf.



Mmhhh, sehe ich ein wenig anders. Das Bioniconsystem in Ehren. Fanes mit 170er Gabel ohne Absenkung lässt sich am Gardasee sämtliche Trails selbst hoch kurbeln; ohne die gewohnte  gemütliche Position aufzugeben. Ehrlich. 
Aber um jetzt im Bionicon Thread nicht immer von Fremdprodukten zu schreiben, das Alva 180 hatte ich auch nie absenken müssen. Mag aber an super steilen Rampen doch sehr geschickt sein. 
Vielleicht kommt man ja bei dauerhaftem Besitz eines Bionicon doch in Versuchung das System dauerhaft zu benutzen. Hatte ich  Anfang meiner Durolux-Zeit auch nicht gedacht. Die Absenkung habe ich wie den Schaltknauf im Suto benutzt. Umstieg auf's Fanes und ich brauchte das nicht mehr. Dafür spiele ich jetzt pausenlos mit der absenkbaren Stütze. 
Aber so sind die Geschmäcker und Vorlieben halt manchmal total konträr. 


Sascha


----------



## dukestah (23. Mai 2014)

ich finde das bionicon system selbst im mittelgebirge auf strecken wie zum beispiel rabenberg schon sinnvoll. da ich auch bikes ohne absenkung/bionicon system fahre, merke ich das immer wieder wie komfortabel das ganze ist.


----------



## bonzoo (23. Mai 2014)

Ich nutze das System zunehmend weniger und eigentlich nur noch auf Forstwegen, die einen Untergrund mit guten Halt bieten. An Rampen und Steigungen mangelt es hier (Klosters/Davos) sicherlich nicht, aber irgendwie fühlt sich mein Alva für mich in den stärkeren Uphill Stellungen zu klein an und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich genug Kraft auf die Pedale bekomme. Ausserdem mag ich gerade bei lockeren & verblockten Untergrund einen aktiven Hinterbau...


----------



## dukestah (23. Mai 2014)

der hinterbau bleibt eigentlich recht aktiv wenn man nicht in der maximalabsenkung fährt und sowieso etwas sag hinten hat, dann blockiert der hinterbau nicht, zumindest nicht bei stahlfeder, weiß nicht wie das mit dem luftdämpfer ist. ich fahr viel wurzelige wege hoch und da arbeitet vorne wie hinten alles immer noch wunderbar ohne übermäßig zu wippen.


----------



## bonzoo (23. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele später mal mit der Position des Sattels auf der Stütze und "beobachte" den Hinterbau beim Uphill etwas genauer  Wer weiss, vllt. klettert das Alva ja bald noch besser


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich erwähnte es glaub schon mal: Bei Bionicon kann oder konnte man Brücken erhalten, die den Hinterbau beim absenken nicht blockieren


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2014)

@ Slash-Slash: Es gibt sicherlich Anwendungsgebiete/Strecken/Regionen für die das Bionicon-System nicht notwendig ist, das steht außer Frage. Vielleicht gehört da vieles vom Gardasee dazu. Aber geredet ist ganz schnell ganz viel. Auf dem Trail sieht es dann meist ganz schnell ganz anders aus.  Nimm´s sportlich und komm mal vorbei, dann gehen wir mal ein paar Steigungen fahren.  
@ damage: Das wäre mir neu. Klär mich mal bitte auf, was du da meinst.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2014)

@Sacki: Ich meine die Dämpferanbindung, die schwarze Wippe mit den Nadellagern drin.
Da gibt's doch eine Variante (mit anderen Winkeln?), die so konstruiert ist, daß der Hinterbau nicht (mehr) überstreckt wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2014)

So etwas gibt es nicht. Woher hast du diese Info? Für welches Rad?


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2014)

Vor einiger Zeit am Telefon als ich was bestellte....fachsimpelten wir etwas. Name weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
Alva 160.
Gab es damals aber nur auf telefonische Anfrage.
Falls dies nicht so ist, war der nette Typ vielleicht nicht mehr up-to-date.
Falls es sowas gibt: Ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2014)

so etwas gibt es und gab es noch nicht. Von daher ist das etwas seltsam. Es gibt die Möglichkeit, die Überstreckung zu reduzieren, das hat aber mit dem Rocker nichts zu tun. Ist aber nichts, was wir serienmäßig anbieten.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2014)

Hi Sacki,
ja genau: Serienmäßig wird es nicht angeboten, klar.
Die "Reduzierung der Überstreckung" würde mich interessieren.
Gerne auch per PN. Danke


----------



## souldriver (27. Mai 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dann gibt´s auch Bilder von der finalen Farbegenung, und dann wird Slash-Slash seine Meinung über die dezentere Farbgegung sicherlich relativieren.


Bitte nicht!
Wird es auch ein Framekit geben? Und wie sieht es mit Sonderfarbwünschen aus? Am liebsten hätte ich wieder mein Supershuttle-Bronze . Oder RAW.


----------



## monaco_rgsb (27. Mai 2014)

Wie wärs mit farbigen Gabelholmen im zubehör!  Das wär cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (27. Mai 2014)

1. Framekit? Natürlich!
2. farbige Gabelholme? Nope! Es sei denn genügend Leute sind gewillt 200€ extra für Kashima auszugeben.
3. Sonderwünche bei der Farbe? Nope!
4. Raw? Wer weiß...

Und ich sag´s euch: Wem die Farben nicht gefallen, der hat Unrecht!


----------



## VAN HALEN (27. Mai 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 2. farbige Gabelholme? Nope! Es sei denn genügend Leute sind gewillt 200€ extra für Kashima auszugeben.


----------



## NoXeR9 (27. Mai 2014)

Hab mein Bionicon Alva 180 jetzt ne weile und bin total zufrieden... Die Geometrieverstellung ist im Mittelgebirge ein Segen! Komme Steigungen deutlich besser hoch als mit dem Kona Coilair 2012, dass ich zuvor hatte^^ Leider konnte ich nicht viel DH fahren da ich mir die Sehne am Sprunggelenk, 3 Tage vorm abholen, gezerrt habe . Das heißt, Fahren kann ich nur es tut höllisch weh, habs probiert, verschlimmert nur alles . Wenn jemand Tipps weiß um die Sehne schneller heilen zu lassen wäre ich sehr dankbar!  (Beinwellsalbe habe ich schon probiert, wird wohl nichts helfen ausser Bettruhe)... 

Meine eigentliche Frage war ob man das Framekit auch ohne Dämpfer bekommt, also nur der Rahmen, denn ich habe ja schon die neuen Federungselemente, und wieviel wird sowas ca. kosten?

Mfg. Andy!


----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2014)

Welche Sehne konkret? Schreib' mir mal 'ne PN, bin Physiotherapeut. Vielleicht fällt mir was ein!


----------



## Sackmann (29. Mai 2014)

http://evo.bionicon.com/


----------



## Atos62 (30. Mai 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @Sacki: Ich meine die Dämpferanbindung, die schwarze Wippe mit den Nadellagern drin.
> Da gibt's doch eine Variante (mit anderen Winkeln?), die so konstruiert ist, daß der Hinterbau nicht (mehr) überstreckt wird....



Das ginge nur wenn der Anlenkpunkt des Umlenkhebels am Rahmen eine alternative Bohrung zum Umstecken hätte....oder man verzichtet auf die letzten 2mm Hub am Adapter und legt in diesen eine Begrenzung ein.

Oder man nimmt diese exzentrisch gebohrten Montagehülsen für den Dämpfer. Damit könnte (fast) jeder die komplete Überstreckung des Hinterbaus in der völlig ausgefahrenen Position des Adapters vermeiden, allerigs wird die Uphillposition etwas weniger ausgeprägt ausfallen, wenn auch nur wenig...

Bin mal gespannt wie viele von den Bionicon-Kritikern noch Spaß an den >20% Steigungen haben wenn es Richtung Rente geht...aber das ist wohl kaum die Zielgruppe und leider auch kein Imagefaktor . Erspart aber einen E-Motor für noch paar Jahre .
Und wer gut ist investiert die gesparten Schmerzen in mehr Höhenmeter...


----------



## FenixRid0r (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

Gerade entdeckt ;-) interessante farbe;-) 

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/exclusive-new-products-in-the-ews-scotland-pits/

Gruß Christopher


----------



## damage0099 (31. Mai 2014)

Mal sehen, was Renä so alles im Kofferraum hat, wenn er auf's Treffen kommt....(hoffentlich vergißt er das Bier net  )


----------



## bolg (31. Mai 2014)

FenixRid0r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gerade entdeckt ;-) interessante farbe;-)
> 
> ...



Welche denn? Sind so viele!


----------



## FenixRid0r (31. Mai 2014)

Edison EVO ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (31. Mai 2014)

FenixRid0r schrieb:


> Edison EVO ;-)



Ach, gabs da auch noch andere Bikes?


----------



## bonzoo (31. Mai 2014)

Ist in der Metric das Bionicon System verbaut?


----------



## Promontorium (31. Mai 2014)

Die SC-Gabel gibt's jetzt wahlweise mit oder ohne Bionicon-System!


----------



## FenixRid0r (1. Juni 2014)

Wird man die SC Gabel auch in die "alten" Rahmen bauen können? Sprich Edison etc.? 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juni 2014)

Nein. Die neue Metric single-crown hat tapered steerer.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nein. Die neue Metric single-crown hat tapered steerer.


Hat so eine SC-Gabel eigentlich einen deutlich erkennbaren Vorteil gegenüber der DB-Gabel?


----------



## 4mate (1. Juni 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hat so eine SC-Gabel eigentlich einen deutlich erkennbaren Vorteil gegenüber der DB-Gabel?


Nein, keinen.
Aber 95% der Leute die NULLKOMMANULLNULL  Ahnung haben,
sagen: "Wenn so ein Bionicon keine Doppelbrückengabel hätten
täte, würde ich es mir kaufen. Doppelbrücken mag ich nicht"



Ich liebe meine Doppelbrückengabel von Bionicon und habe mittlerweile
schrecklich verheulte Augen, wenn ich an das Edison Evo 650B/27,5
mit Singlecrown-Gabel denke...


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juni 2014)

Prinzipiell denke ich, dass man mit unserer Doppelbrücke etwas leichter bauen kann, als mit einer Single-crown. Unsre DA160 wiegt schon deutlich unter 2kg. Wenn man dann den leichten <100g Vorbau einbezieht und den extrem leichten aber prinzipiell unkaputtbaren Steuersatz, so spart man auch im System einiges. Ansonsten sehe ich weder einen großen Vor- noch Nachteil. Die 180er ist mit <2300g auch konkurrenzlos leicht. Persönlich finde ich die Doppelbrücke eigentlich auch schöner. Und gehört immer noch irgendwie zu Bionicon.


----------



## Urbayer (1. Juni 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt war die Doppelbrücke mit ein Grund, warum ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, das Rahmenset vom Alva 160 zu bestellen. Nicht nur dass sie mir vom optischen Gesichtspunkt her besser gefällt, besonders das Ansprechverhalten der DA 160 hat mich auf der Probefahrt begeistert.
Auch die Möglichkeit, den Service selber machen zu können und nicht einschicken muss, hat mich überzeugt.

Ansonsten halte ich es wie 4mate. Irgendwie springt bei mir der Funke beim Edison Evo 650B/27,5 nicht so über.
Aber man muss das auch aus der Sicht von Bionicon betrachten - man muss auch die bedienen, die sich kein Bionicon gerade wegen der DC gekauft haben.

Jetzt hoffe ich noch, dass der Liefertermin für mein Rahmenset nicht nochmal verschoben werden muss und demnächst das Alva 160 genießen darf.

Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (1. Juni 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine Doppelbrückengabel von Bionicon und habe mittlerweile
> schrecklich verheulte Augen, wenn ich an das Edison Evo 650B/27,5
> mit Singlecrown-Gabel denke...



Brauchst doch gar nicht weinen, Bub, das Edison Evo gibt's doch wahlweise auch mit der DA, sogar in 160 und 180mm. Alles wird gut!


----------



## 4mate (1. Juni 2014)

Nur als 26", NICHT aber als 27,5"  Steht weiter vorne, persönlich
und damit amtlich von Herrn Ingenieur 'Inschinör' Clemens


----------



## Promontorium (1. Juni 2014)

Ach ja, stimmt! Hasse Recht!


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juni 2014)

Gut so!


----------



## Sackmann (2. Juni 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nur als 26", NICHT aber als 27,5"  Steht weiter vorne, persönlich
> und damit amtlich von Herrn Ingenieur 'Inschinör' Clemens



Steh ich auf dem Schlauch? Was heißt das mit dem amtlich und wer ist Clemens?
Es passt ja auch 650b in die 180er Doppelbrücke. Gibt ja genügend, die eine Durolux mit 650b fahren muss dann halt jeder für sich selber umbauen, wer auf DA und 650b nicht verzichten will. Offiziell anbieten werden wir das so aber nicht. Da kämen wir in Teufels Küche, weil wir dann nicht nach Teilen planen können.


----------



## 4mate (2. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (2. Juni 2014)

Welche Xfusion Dämpfer kann man denn so mit Bioniconsystem ins neue Ediso einbauen?


----------



## Hajo310 (2. Juni 2014)

Das neue Evo schaut zumindest nicht mehr so bieder und brav drein, allerdings ist das ja eh Geschmackssache.


----------



## monaco_rgsb (2. Juni 2014)

Ist das Serie das Rot / Gelb / Grau? Gefällt mir sehr gut  

Wobei mein giftgrünes Alva muss noch ne Weile halten


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Juni 2014)

monaco_rgsb schrieb:


> Ist das Serie das Rot / Gelb / Grau? Gefällt mir sehr gut


Frage ich mich auch ...sind das Show Bikes? Was geht wirklich in Serie?


----------



## Hajo310 (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn man die Bilder vom jetzigen rot/gelb/grauen zum schwarzen EVO vergleicht, dann mag man möglicherweise eine deutliche Steigerung des Unterrohrdurchmessers und das Fehlen von Aufnahmen am Oberrohr erkennen. Es scheint, als sei der Adapter näher ans Oberrohr gewandert. Die Adapteraufnahme war vorab, so jedenfalls lassen es die Fotos vermuten, gerade und nun ist sie leicht geschwungen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie hoch das Tretlager beim 650b ausfallen wird?


----------



## VAN HALEN (2. Juni 2014)

monaco_rgsb schrieb:


> Ist das Serie das Rot / Gelb / Grau? Gefällt mir sehr gut



Ich dachte, das wäre ein "Erlkönig".


----------



## Sackmann (2. Juni 2014)

@4mate : Eieiei, da muss muss man schon ziemlich gut kombinieren, um zu verstehen, was damit gemeint war. Auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass der erste zitierte Post von mir ist, und Clemens kein Ingenieur.


----------



## Lanzelott (2. Juni 2014)

Ich war heute morgen bei den Jungs am Tegernsee.

Rot/ Gelb / Grau wird definitiv Serie! Die schwarze Version wird es (leider) nicht in Serie geben, war also eher der Erlkönig!


----------



## Sackmann (2. Juni 2014)

@ Hajo:
So kann man sich in so vielen Sachen täuschen: Rohrsatz ist der gleiche, Kinematik und damit die Adapterposition ist identisch mit dem schwarzen Evo.
Tretlagerhöhe ist bei den 160er 650b Bikes mit Bionicon-Metric und Pike jeweils knapp unter 350mm.  
@esta : damit war das alte Edison gemeint. Nicht das Evo.


----------



## esta (2. Juni 2014)

Ah ok, also das Evo ist ausschließlich mit dem Maguradämpfer möglich wenn man das Bionicon System haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. Juni 2014)

Vorerst ja. Aber man weiß ja nie, was Bionicon noch so alles vor hat...


----------



## esta (2. Juni 2014)

Sobald es einen Adapter gibt mit dem man Bioniconsystem + Standarddämpfer fahren kann wird mein nächster Hobel wieder Bionicon.


----------



## Hajo310 (2. Juni 2014)

[email protected] Kann nicht sein, wenn ich die Bilder vergleiche, dann ist auch an der unteren Aufnahme des Dämpfers ein Verstärkungsblech eingeschweißt. An dem Serienmodell findet sich auch das Detail auf dem Foto nicht!


----------



## Hajo310 (2. Juni 2014)

Auch die Steuersatzaufnahme/Verschweißung schaut anders aus.


----------



## souldriver (3. Juni 2014)

Lanzelott schrieb:


> Ich war heute morgen bei den Jungs am Tegernsee.
> 
> Rot/ Gelb / Grau wird definitiv Serie! Die schwarze Version wird es (leider) nicht in Serie geben, war also eher der Erlkönig!


Da bleibt mir nur, auf eine RAW-Version zu hoffen. Ein Bike in dieser Farbkombination kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juni 2014)

souldriver schrieb:


> Ein Bike in dieser Farbkombination kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


Aber dieses Industriehallen-Feuerwehr-Design muss doch das Herz eines jeden urbanen Indoor-Freaks höher schlagen lassen! Oder war das gar nicht die Zielgruppe?


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich würde sagen, man muß es in Natura gesehen haben.
Farblich, auf den Bildern, sagt es mir persönlich nicht zu.
Jedoch gut möglich, daß ich meine Meinung ändere....

Wobei: Die Optik interessiert mich als letztes. Das Teil muß zu mir passen, wartungsarm sein,  ordentlich was aushalten und meine ganzen Fahrfehler ausbügeln können....


----------



## slash-sash (3. Juni 2014)

Da kann man nur sagen: Marketingstrategisch falsch gemacht. 
Das Design als "Erlkönig" zu zeigen und dann zusätzlich die favorisierten Farben eloxal-schwarz und RAW bzw. silber anzubieten wäre klüger gewesen. 
Die beiden Farben verkaufen sich halt wie geschnitten Brot. Würde ich zwar nicht kaufen, aber Statistiken lügen halt nicht. 
VW z.B. hat's doch vorgemacht. Den Scirocco hat man in einen richtig cool aussehenden grün präsentiert, bzw. vorgestellt. Jeder hat hingeschaut und "Boah, cool!" geschrien. Gekauft werden aber meißt die klassischen Farben. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Farbwahl gar nicht sooo schlecht ist. Man hätte nur nicht den gesamten Grabenkriegs auf dem Rahmen auftragen sollen. 
Ich glaube, dass das Grau mit dem neongelb richtig geil ausgesehen hätte. Oder aber das Rot mit dem Gelb oder Rot mit grau. Irgendwie ist da eine Farbe zuviel drin. 
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlichermaßen streiten


----------



## sPiediNet (3. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das Teil muß zu mir passen,


..du passt halt einfach dein Outfit dem Bike an

Wir diskutieren hier auch in der Dinosaurier Runde die sich tendenziell Richtung Gehilfen bewegt. Auch wenn es mir persönlich auch nicht so zusagt, denke ich die neuen frischen Farben werden eine neue Zielgruppe ansprechen und finde dadurch die Farbwahl o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich finde das Design klasse!

Was ist da eigentlich für ein Sattel drauf?


----------



## souldriver (3. Juni 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren hier auch in der Dinosaurier Runde die sich tendenziell Richtung Gehilfen bewegt. Auch wenn es mir persönlich auch nicht so zusagt, denke ich die neuen frischen Farben werden eine neue Zielgruppe ansprechen und finde dadurch die Farbwahl o.k.


Bunte Bikes gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
Für ein Bionicon entscheidet man sich doch, weil man

ein Bike will, das sich gut fahren lässt
ein Bike will, bei dem die Wartung relativ einfach zu machen ist
eine Bike-Firma mit gutem Support will
Biken ist für mich ein wichtiger Bestandteil meines Lebens und ich will mich auf und mit dem Bike wohl fühlen. Da gehört für mich einfach dazu, dass es mir auch optisch gefällt. Ich kauf mir ja auch kein Sofa in einer Farbe die ich nicht mag, nur weil es bequem ist.
Ich fand das ursprüngliche schwarze Design des Evo traumhaft schön und hatte mich schon sehr darauf gefreut mein Supershuttle abzulösen. Intensive Farben sind einfach nicht mein Ding, das passt nicht zu mir.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juni 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren hier auch in der Dinosaurier Runde die sich tendenziell Richtung Gehilfen bewegt.


OT:
Dann sollen die Bionicons doch mal die e-Version mit zum Treffen bringen. Optimale Testfahrer vorhanden.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2014)

Wo war nochmal der *Kotz-Smiley*?????


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wo war nochmal der *Kotz-Smiley*?????


Nach 80% des zweiten Anstiegs.


----------



## sPiediNet (3. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wo war nochmal der *Kotz-Smiley*?????


..was ist mit deinem Avatarbild geschehen ..hast du auch schon eine Sehschwäche

...Nachtrag, er hat es jetzt scharf gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2014)

Hab mein Führerscheinbild genommen: Besser?


----------



## Sackmann (3. Juni 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> [email protected] Kann nicht sein, wenn ich die Bilder vergleiche, dann ist auch an der unteren Aufnahme des Dämpfers ein Verstärkungsblech eingeschweißt. An dem Serienmodell findet sich auch das Detail auf dem Foto nicht!


@ Hajo: Na du musst es ja wissen, denn schließlich hast du das ja auf den Fotos so erkannt.  

Ich wage es trotzdem nochmal, meine Einschätzung des Schaverhalts abzugeben:
1. Rohrsatz ist der gleiche geblieben
2. Alle CNC Teile wurden in der Form überarbeitet und fertigungstechnisch optimiert, weil es CNC Teile für die Serie bleiben
3. "Verstärkungsblech" hat es nie gegeben, aber die Rocker- und Dämpferaufnahmen am Unterrohr waren beim Prototyp einteilig -> jetzt zweiteilig
4. Steuerrohrbereich wurde so angepasst, dass nun auch tapered Single-Crown Gabeln passen (beim Proto nur 1 1/8" Double-Agents). Deswegen wurde auch die Anbindung von Unter- und Oberrohr geändert, was aber die Geometrie nicht beeinflusst. Das Steuerrohr wurde also "nach unten" kürzer, weil bei Doppelbrücken die Oberkante des Steuerrohrs für den Lenkwinkel entscheidend ist und lange Steuerrohre Seifigkeit geben. Bei der Single-Crown ist aber die Unterkante entscheidend für den Lenkwinkel. Gleichzeitig wurden also Ober- und Unterrohr leicht "nachgekippt".

Kann aber natürlich sein, dass ich mich total täusche. Was weiß denn ich schon...

@ all: denkt ihr wirklich, es gibt als einzige Farbe das (zugegebenermaßen richtig geile) Rot?

@ slash-slash: schwarz geht immer, das ist schon richtig. Aber das Raw wie geschnitten Brot gekauft wird, das wage ich doch mal sehr zu bezweifeln. Mir persönlich gefällt "raw" auch ganz gut. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen den angebotenen Farben beim EVO habe. Aber nochmal zurück zu deiner These: An welchem Bike würdest du denn fest machen, das "raw" wie geschnitten Brot geht? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Nicolai, Alutech, oder Liteville, denn dort gibt es weder Stückzahl noch ein echtes "Design".

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Hajo310 (3. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ Hajo: Na du musst es ja wissen, denn schließlich hast du das ja auf den Fotos so erkannt.
> 
> Ich wage es trotzdem nochmal, meine Einschätzung des Schaverhalts abzugeben:
> 1. Rohrsatz ist der gleiche geblieben
> ...




Naja, ich habe ja nur die Fotos verglichen, die im Internet zu finden sind und da gibt es halt auf den Fotos unterschiede.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2014)

Kleider machen Leute...

Mir persönlich gefällt auch "raw" am Besten (das Ironwood oder mein Stahl-BMX in unbehandelt natur),
ABER das grüne Alva habe ich nun gerademal 10 Tage und mich haben schon soviele Leute darauf angesprochen.
Ich habe schon mehrfach ausführlich fremden Leuten das Bionicon-Sytem erklären müssen, jede Menge Nichtbiker sprechen mich an und finden das Alva toll. O-Ton einer SMS:"Wir haben Dich da und da mit Deinem neuen Rad gesehen, das Grün ist ja megag..l!"
Oder etwas informierte "Bike"ler sprechen mich an, daß sie ein Allmountain oder ein Enduro suchen, was das Alva denn sei?
Ich sage dann, früher nannte man das "Leicht-Freerider", Heute heißt das - Achtung neues Modewort  - "Hardenduro" 
Das kommt gut, das wollen sie dann auch haben 

Wieder ernsthafter, ich behaupte das Interesse liegt zuerst an der Farbe. Bei meinem Ironwood ist mir das nie so ergangen, da gab es höchstens mal respektvolle Blicke oder Interesse an der USD-Gabel (Motorrad ohne Motor usw.).

Das neue Edison sieht in dem "Grau-Leuchtgelb" schon gut aus, es fällt auf aber es schreit nicht rum, wie das orangene "Einsatzfahrrad" 
das wird sicherlich auffallen! Aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis schwärmen viele für das neue Genius LT, und dann kommt immer gleich der Satz (egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein), das Orange auf Schwarz sähe so genial aus... 
Insofern kann ich mir kein Urteil über die Farbgebung der neuen Evos anmassen, mein Geschmack trifft selten die Masse


----------



## Hajo310 (3. Juni 2014)

"Deswegen wurde auch die Anbindung von Unter- und Oberrohr geändert"

Sag ich doch, dass dort Unterschiede sind!


----------



## Sackmann (3. Juni 2014)

@Hajo : Also du hast ja eine These aufgestellt, indem du aufgezählt hast, was sich für dich augenscheinlich geändert hat. Ich habe dann einige Sachen korrigiert und in deinem nächsten Post widersprichst du mir deutlich, indem du sagst, dass es nicht sein kann, was ich da sage. Finde es einfach etwas  "beeindruckend", dass du es besser zu wissen glaubst als ich. Macht ja aber nix, es darf ja jeder seine eigene Meinung haben.  Du darfst deswegen gern bei deiner Meinung bleiben und trotzdem bleiben wir gut miteinander. 

Habe auch nie behauptet, dass die Anbindung Ober-/Unterrohr -Steuerrohr gleich geblieben ist. Aber der Rohrsatz (Ober-/Unter-/Sitzrohr, Ketten-/Sitzstreben) ist deswegen immer noch der gleiche und nicht dicker oder dünner oder stabiler. Auch ist die Kinematik und damit die Position Drehpunkte gleichgeblieben. Und da hast du mir widersprochen. Das fand ich schon etwas irritierend.

Spielt aber im Endeffekt keine Rolle, denn hier soll es ums Produkt gehen. 
Also bleibt am Ball und wartet ab, was wir bald noch so an tollen Edison EVO News bereitstellen. Vielleicht wird ja so mancher (Farb-) Wunsch noch in Erfüllung gehen...


----------



## Hajo310 (3. Juni 2014)

Möglicherweise liest man auch einfach aneinander vorbei...

Und eventuell ist es auch so, dass die Bilder (unterschiedliche Farben/ Belichtung, etc.) eben nicht so aussagekräftig sind, wie man es gern hätte.

Fakt aber ist, dass es wenige Unterschiede gibt, die man auf den Fotos zu erkennen glaubt.

Und: Ich hab es ja* nicht allein* erkannt!

Und ein Detail ist eben dieser Übergang Unter- Oberrohr zum Steuersatz.

Der macht möglicherweise in der Farbgebung das Unterrohr einfach etwas voluminöser?!

Ist ja auch wurscht und eigentlich total egal.

Mir gefällt das Rad, hast du gut gemacht!


----------



## Sackmann (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, und ich glaube, wir redn immer noch aneinander vorbei.  Jedenfalls wurden lediglich die CNC Teile leicht überarbeitet und das Steuerrohr ist jetzt tapered. Jedenfalls ist das schwarze Proto-Bike in Hinblick auf Kinematik, Rohrsatz (Stärke, Durchmesser, Form, Stabilität), Geometrie und Fahrverhalten genau wie das Serienbike.


----------



## Hajo310 (3. Juni 2014)

Schön wäre es, wenn ihr noch ein paar Bilder posten würdet!

Ich habe mein Reed gerade verliehen _(macht man eigentlich nicht!!!)._ 

Schaut aus, als wenn Bionicon bald einen neuen Kunden für sich gewinnt.

Das_ (sehr coole)_ Design erinnert mich übrigens irgendwie an den Roboter aus der Alien-Reihe.


----------



## sPiediNet (18. Juni 2014)

Ich denke immer, kneift mich mal, ...ich erwache und stelle fest, das Edison EVO sieht gar nicht so "test-dummy" mässig aus
Leider kann ich mich immer noch nicht an die Farbkombination gewöhnen. 
Wir bekommen ja auch nur immer Fragmente dieses Bikes zu sehen. Ist es nicht so, dass der "bunte Hund" alle Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen soll und schlussendlicht stehen wir mit herunter hängender Kinnschublade da und staunen über das tolle Endergebnis ..bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (19. Juni 2014)

@sPiediNet: Design ist halt Geschmacksache und im ersten Moment dachte ich bei dem roten Evo an eine Kreuzung zwischen Feuerwehrauto und Absperrband. Inzwischen gefällt es mir richtig gut, gerade im vgl. zu dem in schwarz eine Steigerung.


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Juni 2014)

Wieder Bionicon in der neuen WOMB, Streifzug durch die kitzbüheler Alpen mit Ralf Petrovskis (wenn auch Bionicon nicht namentlich erwähnt)


----------



## egghead (23. Juni 2014)

grad ein foto von evo-varianten gefunden....ob rot, ob grau, ob pike, ob DA...
klick


----------



## 4mate (23. Juni 2014)

Kuck mal, so gehts: Schee isses am Tegernsee


----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2014)

Cool. Dann gibts das Ding ja doch in richtig schick (grau/gelb), wie ich hier schon mal geschrieben/gewünscht hatte 


Sascha


----------



## Hajo310 (23. Juni 2014)

Das mittlere Rad ist ein 27,5er ohne Geo- Verstellung mit 2x10 Antrieb, denke ich.

Das rechte Rad müsste wohl ein 26er mit 3x10 sein.

Und das linke Rad ein 27,5er.

Ganz links (rot,gelb,grau) gefällt mir persönlich am besten.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Juni 2014)

nicht ganz richtig:
3x10 wird es (zurecht) nicht mehr geben.


----------



## 4mate (23. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig:
> 3x10 wird es (zurecht) nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Hajo310 (23. Juni 2014)

Oha, naja...sehen jedenfalls chic aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egghead (23. Juni 2014)

nicht weinen 4mate  ich hab am wochenende ein 1x11 getestet und mir ist kein gang abgegangen...2x10 ok, aber wozu 3x10?


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Juni 2014)

Also ich müsste mir das Desing "Absperrband" nach wie vor schön trinken. Ist ja Geschmacksache ..ich weiss. Trotzdem wünsch ich dem Edison Evo viel Erfolg ...vielleicht sind es ja doch nur vorführ Dummys? Auf jeden Fall wurde diese Behauptung nie dementiert.


----------



## FenixRid0r (23. Juni 2014)

*Sabber* nicht mehr und nicht weniger. kann es kaum erwarten eins davon in die finger zu bekommen 

gruß christopher


----------



## bolg (23. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig:
> 3x10 wird es (zurecht) nicht mehr geben.



Oje, ganz großes Desaster - das geht ja gar nicht. Kann ichs wenigstens als Zusatzoption buchen oder muss ich es selbst umbauen?

Für mich fast schon ein Grund zur Panik!


----------



## bolg (23. Juni 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Also ich müsste mir das Desing "Absperrband" nach wie vor schön trinken. Ist ja Geschmacksache ..ich weiss. Trotzdem wünsch ich dem Edison Evo viel Erfolg ...vielleicht sind es ja doch nur vorführ Dummys? Auf jeden Fall wurde diese Behauptung nie dementiert.



Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich mir das Design vom Reed wünschen! Ich find die Tannenwaldszene mit Geier einfach stylisch - und das in schönem s/w.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Juni 2014)

Ganz kurze Frage an alle, die 3x10 wollen: Wozu braucht man 3x10? Ernsthaft gestellte Frage, denn ich würde gerne wissen, warum 3x10 dem 2x10 bevorzugt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juni 2014)

Habt Ihr schon auf IBC-News beim Bionicon Hausbesuch reingeschaut?
Schoener Film! Und gibts in den News bald einen Fahrbericht vom Feuerwehrfahrrad ;-)


----------



## FenixRid0r (23. Juni 2014)

Der Film ist echt super. Schaut nach entspannten arbeiten aus  wo kann man sich bewerben? 

gruß christopher


----------



## Promontorium (23. Juni 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon auf IBC-News beim Bionicon Hausbesuch reingeschaut?
> Schoener Film! Und gibts in den News bald einen Fahrbericht vom Feuerwehrfahrrad ;-)




Ja, schon gesehen und: ist der 2.Satz 'ne Frage oder Aussage? <--- EDIT: Bericht auf der Startseite gelesen!!!

BTW: Hab' von Deinem Steckachsenproblem gelesen, muß das mal beobachten. Bis jetzt ist alles o.k.! Wie sind denn eigentlich die Drehmomente für vorne und hinten?


----------



## bolg (23. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ganz kurze Frage an alle, die 3x10 wollen: Wozu braucht man 3x10? Ernsthaft gestellte Frage, denn ich würde gerne wissen, warum 3x10 dem 2x10 bevorzugt wird.



Kurze Antwort: Um 10 Gänge mehr zu haben!  Und nu mit etwas mehr ernst bei der Sache: Da ich mit dem Reed auch Touren um die 100 km fahre, schätze ich am Ende des Tages durchaus die feinere Abstufung, die mir die 3 x 10 beschert. Mir bringt das subjektiv mehr als die paar Gramm an Gewicht, die ich dadurch einspare. Allerdings habe ich auch noch keine 2 x 10 Schaltung bei solchen Touren ausprobiert, erinnere mich aber mit Grausen an die 3 x 6 an meinem ersten MTB.


----------



## FenixRid0r (23. Juni 2014)

wie war des!? bei 3 x 10 fährt man auch effektiv "nur" 22 Gänge?! oder verwechsle ich da was? ich hab jetzt auch auf 2x10 umgebaut. mit mountain goat 20er stambecco und 36er. fährt sich super und ich vermisse nichts 

gruß christopher


----------



## MixL (23. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ganz kurze Frage an alle, die 3x10 wollen: Wozu braucht man 3x10? Ernsthaft gestellte Frage, denn ich würde gerne wissen, warum 3x10 dem 2x10 bevorzugt wird.


Für mich hat 3x10 vor allem einen Vorteil in der kleinsten Übersetzung. 22x36 gibt es bei 2x10 nicht, zumindest soweit ich weiß...scho
Habe 2x10 mit der kleinsten Übersetzung 24x36 schon mal gefahren, der Unterschied bei steilen Rampen ist schon deutlich zu spüren. 
Klar, mit etwas mehr Training wäre das vielleicht egal...


----------



## Sackmann (23. Juni 2014)

Also hier ist eine Tabelle, die ich vor ein paar Jahren mal gemacht habe, um zu zeigen, wie sinnfrei (für mich) 3x10 ist. Die Abstufungen basieren auf Shimano und SRAM von ca 2011, ist aber nach wie vor aktuell, soweit ich das verfolge. 1x11 fehlt da natürlich. 
Rot sind dabei die zu vermeidenden gänge, blau die sich überschneidenden Gänge (mit geringer Abweichung) und grün sind die Gänge, wie sie ideal zu fahren sind. Wenn man den Gang 44-11 braucht, dann macht 3x10 Sinn, ansonsten habe ich ALLE Gänge bei 2x10 genauso wie bei 3x10, wenn ich die geringe Abweichung beim zweitgrößten Gang vernächlässige.
Dazu kommt bei 2x10: Kurzes oder mittleres Schaltwerk möglich, kürzere Kette, weniger Schräglauf, mehr Bodenfreiheit, bessere Umwerferfunktion, da auf 2-Fach besser optimierbar.
Also, ich brauche den größten Gang nicht.
1. Wenn ich auf der Straße mehr als 35km/h konstant fahre, dann mache ich mit diesem Bike nämlich was verkehrt.
2. Genauso, wie wenn ich bei 50+km/h auf dem Trail noch mittreten muss. 
Wer 1. und 2. macht, der braucht natürlich 3-Fach, aber dann vielleicht auch lieber ein Hardtail mit 29.  Viele Leute denken aber, dass man mit 10 Gängen weniger eben nicht mehr den Berg hochkommt. Bis man sie dann mal aufklärt...

@MixL: Natürlich gibt es 2x10 22/36!!! Nach unten fehlt einem bei 2-Fach überhaupt nichts. Der ach-so beliebte Schaltungriese Shimano hat aber witzigerweise keine Kurbel mit 22er Blatt im Programm. Weder bei 2-Fach noch 3-Fach. Und sogar das größere Kettenblatt ist bei 3-Fach kleiner. Man hat also nich nur eine insgesamt kleinere Übersetzungsbandbreite als bei SRAM, sonder auch noch einen leichten UND einen schweren Gang weniger. FAIL!!!


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Juni 2014)

FenixRid0r schrieb:


> wie war des!? bei 3 x 10 fährt man auch effektiv "nur" 22 Gänge?! oder verwechsle ich da was? ich hab jetzt auch auf 2x10 umgebaut. mit mountain goat 20er stambecco und 36er. fährt sich super und ich vermisse nichts
> 
> gruß christopher



An welchem Bike hast du das 20er?


----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> erinnere mich aber mit Grausen an die 3 x 6 an meinem ersten MTB.




Sorry, aber da vergleicht jemand Birnen mit Äpfeln. Eine Vernünftig abgestimmte 2x10 bietet doch das "gleiche" Spektrum. Mich würde Sackis Frage ebenfalls interessieren. Vielleicht rüste ich dann ja wieder zurück 
Zumal du ja die "dicken" Gänge Haben möchtest. Du trittst also scheinbar noch jenseits der 30Km/h-Marke 


Sascha


----------



## FenixRid0r (23. Juni 2014)

Am Edison 2 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ..., um zu zeigen, wie sinnfrei (für mich) 3x10 ist. ... Dazu kommt bei 2x10: Kurzes oder mittleres Schaltwerk möglich, kürzere Kette, weniger Schräglauf, mehr Bodenfreiheit, bessere Umwerferfunktion, da auf 2-Fach besser optimierbar.


Und warum ist  bei dieser Erkenntnislage eine 3x10 Schaltung an meinem Alva 160 Air?
Damit seinerzeit (2011) die Händler die potenziellen Käufer noch mehr beeindrucken konnten?


----------



## Sackmann (23. Juni 2014)

Das hat doch mit "Beeindrucken" nichts zu tun. Ich sage ja: Für mich ist diese 3-Fach-Kurbel sinnfrei. Die Vielzahl der Kunden ist aber (wie man hier ja sieht) der Meinung, dass 30 Gänge besser als 20 sind. Warum sollten wir also an den Kundenwünschen vorbeispecen, oder uns unnötig Arbeit einbrocken und anfangen, zu erklären? Es wurde gespect, was vom Großteil der Kundschaft verlangt wurde, das ist ganz einfach ein Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit. Oder bekommst du mit, wie Kunden hier nachfragen und was sie denn wollen?
Heute, in Zeiten von 1x11, wo der Groschen so langsam gefallen sein sollte (oder zumindest gerade fällt) kann man auf 3x10 getrost als Option verzichten. 1x11 ist nichts für jeden, das ist klar, aber 2x10 ist für die Mehrheit der Kunden einfach die bessere Wahl als 3x10!


----------



## bolg (23. Juni 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da vergleicht jemand Birnen mit Äpfeln. Eine Vernünftig abgestimmte 2x10 bietet doch das "gleiche" Spektrum. Mich würde Sackis Frage ebenfalls interessieren. Vielleicht rüste ich dann ja wieder zurück
> Zumal du ja die "dicken" Gänge Haben möchtest. Du trittst also scheinbar noch jenseits der 30Km/h-Marke
> 
> 
> Sascha


Naja, bei beidem handelt es sich um Obst - aber stimmt natürlich, der Vergleich ist sicher nicht angemessen. Trotzdem ist mir von der Logik her, bezogen auf das Abstufungsverhältnis, nicht nachvollziehbar, wo der Vorteil der 2 x 10 liegt? Oder anders gefragt, welchen Nachteil bietet denn 3 x 10? Klar, die bautechnischen Vorteile sind sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen und sind mir auch eher das bessere Argument für eine 2 x 10, nur war das ja nicht die Fragestellung.
Mit der Tabelle muss ich mich noch mal genauer befassen, die kapier ich heute nicht mehr so auf die Schnelle.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (23. Juni 2014)

1*11 ist mir zu wenig. Ich trete die berge mit umdrehung und nicht mit kraft hoch. 2*10 dürfte perfekt sein. Ich komme aktuell mit 2*9 aus.


----------



## Sackmann (24. Juni 2014)

Probleme vom jetzigen 1x11 Technikstand für die meisten Otto-Normalkunden:
1. Übersetzungsbandbreite (1x11 = 420% ; 2x10 22/36,11-36 = 536%)
2. Kleinster Gang: 1x11 = 0,666 ; 2x10 = 0,611 (nur bei XX1 möglich, nicht bei X01 oder X1)
3. Größter Gang bei langsamster Übersetzung (28er Blatt): 1x11 = 2,8 ; 2x10 = 3,27

Der leichteste realisierbarer Gang mit 1x11 ist 28:42 = 0,666. Selbst dieser Gang ist aber immer noch deutlich schwerer als der leichteste 2x10 Gang mit 22:36 = 0,611. Zieht man in Betracht, dass 1x11 zu einer Zeit entwickelt wurde, in der 650b und 29 darauf getrimmt sind 26" abzulösen, dann ist das ebenfalls nicht wirklich nachzuvollziehen. Berge sind nicht weniger steil geworden, und Leute haben auch nicht mehr Saft in den Beinen als vor noch 3 Jahren. Dennoch wird der allseits beliebte leichteste Gang (22:36) unwiederholbar gestrichen, nachdem man ihn erst 2011 mit 10-Fach und 36 als großem Kassettenritzel mit Pauken und Trompeten eingeführt hat, und zusätzlich dazu wird mit dem größeren Laufraddurchmesser der Gang noch schwerer zu treten. Man kann also sagen, dass einem gut zwei leichte Gänge fehlen. Zu erwähnen sei hierbei auch, dass für ein 28er Kettenblatt eine XX1 Kurbel notwendig ist, das kleinstmögliche Blatt bei X01 und abwärts ist ein 30er.
Selbst wenn ich diese "leichten" Gänge aber für mich realisiere, so fehlt mir dann doch einiges in der Endgeschwindigkeit mit einer Übersetzung von maximal 28:10.

Man sieht also, dass man mindestens zwei Tode sterben muss.
Man wird in der gesamten Bandbreite beschnitten und dazu noch sowohl noch in jedem Falle nach oben als auch nach unten.

Dennoch bin ich 1x11 Fan, da mir 32:42 (gerade noch) ausreicht, um auch steile Sache hochzukommen. Werde wohl dennoch auf 30er Blatt umsteigen, da ich die Endgeschwindigkeit nicht brauche, und mir die Klettereigenschaften wichtiger sind. Wer schonmal 1x11 mit einen entsprechenden Bike bergab gefahren ist, der weiß auch, wie geil das ist, wenn man wirklich nichts hört außer die weiche Gummimischung der Magic Mary, die sich im Wald und Wurzelboden festkrallt. Kein Kettenschlagen, kein Schaltwerksschlagen, kein Umwerfergeklapper. Das ist wirklich geil! Selbst DH-Führungen bekommen das nicht so hin. c.guide eco mit 1x11 ist bombproof und nicht zu hören.

@bolg
Was meinst du mit Abstufung? Meinst du die Sprünge zwischen den Gängen? Die sind doch praktisch identisch und lediglich ein Gang fehlt dir in der Gesamtübersetzung und das ist der schnelle. Bei 3-Fach hast du einfach sehr sehr viele doppelte Gänge. Bei 2-Fach fallen diese doppelten einfach weg. 
Wenn jetzt jemand natürlich sagt er will aber (siehe 3-Fach Tabelle SRAM) 1,47 UND 1,50 haben und auch auf 1,32 nicht verzichten, obwohl er 1,29 hat, dann habt ihr mich tatsächlich ausgestochen und ihr solltet unbedingt 3-Fach fahren und lieber schalten statt biken.  

Vorteile von 2-Fach für den Normalkunden?
1. DEUTLICH leichtere Einstellbarkeit
2. weniger Kettenschräglauf in den Kreuzgängen, da Blätter optimierten Offset zur Kettenlinie haben als normale 3-Fach Kurbeln.
3. mehr nutzbare Gänge im Verhältnis zur Gangzahl (eigentlich alle) und dabei praktisch nur einen Gang weniger absolut (44:11)
4. kurzer oder mittlerer Käfig möglich -> mehr clearence in Rinnen fürs Schaltwerk, mehr Kettenspannung, (weniger Gewicht)
5. Weniger Schaltaufwand und weniger "Verschalter"
6. kürzere Kette: weniger Schwungmasse -> weniger Kettenschwingung, (weniger Gewicht)
7. deutlich mehr Bodenfreiheit
8. Keine offenen Waden mehr durch Kettenblateinschlag im Bein (bei Verwendung eines Bahsguards)


----------



## sPiediNet (24. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Probleme vom jetzigen 1x11 Technikstand für die meisten Otto-Normalkunden:
> 1. Übersetzungsbandbreite (1x11 = 420% ; 2x10 22/36,11-36 = 536%)
> 2. Kleinster Gang: 1x11 = 0,666 ; 2x10 = 0,611 (nur bei XX1 möglich, nicht bei X01 oder X1)
> 3. Größter Gang bei langsamster Übersetzung (28er Blatt): 1x11 = 2,8 ; 2x10 = 3,27



4. Der Preis! XX1


----------



## bolg (24. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Probleme vom jetzigen 1x11 Technikstand für die meisten Otto-Normalkunden:
> @bolg
> Was meinst du mit Abstufung? Meinst du die Sprünge zwischen den Gängen? Die sind doch praktisch identisch und lediglich ein Gang fehlt dir in der Gesamtübersetzung und das ist der schnelle. Bei 3-Fach hast du einfach sehr sehr viele doppelte Gänge. Bei 2-Fach fallen diese doppelten einfach weg. (bei Verwendung eines Bahsguards)



Ich hab noch mal kurz überschlagen: Von den schaltbaren Gängen (oder besser gesagt die von der Kettenlinie sinnvoll nutzbaren) nutze ich tatsächlich nur so 15, was also tatsächlich ein Plus für die 2x10 ist. Inzwischen bin ich auch durch deine Tabelle gestiegen (was besagen eigentlich die Werte? Kraftkoeffizient?).
Das optimierte Offset hätte man sicher auch der 3x10 gönnen können, macht da aber gerade wegen der doppelten Gänge wohl weniger Sinn, die aber wiederum den Schaltaufwand ja reduzieren (sollten).
Aber ich lass mich da auch gerne belehren, da ich eben den reduzierten Technikaufwand hinsichtlich Kettenlinie, Einstellbarkeit etc. schon als Vorteil sehe. Mal abgesehen von der schlagenden Kette und den "Verschaltern".
Wenn ich deine Ausführungen nun richtig interpretiere, dann ist am neuen Evo ein Umbau auf 3x10 sowieso nicht mehr machbar, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2014)

@Sacki: Im Prinzip stimme ich dir schon zu

Ich fahre 2-fach am SS, und 3-fach am Alva.

Warum?

SS ist schwer aufgebaut, Baron etc., 2-fach reicht aus. Top zufrieden, Vorteile sind genannt....

Alva ist rel. leicht aufgebaut, da es auch für Touren herhalten muß.
Hier fahre ich oft 60km Asphalt bis ich am Trail bin (hin und zurück je 30km).
Ich persönlich mag das 32er Kettenblatt in der Mitte in Kombi mit meiner 9fach-Schaltung.
Als Kletter-Blatt habe ich ein 20er vorne drauf (ja, ich brauche das) und das 32er Blatt vorne ist mir (als größtes Blatt) einfach zu klein.
Fahre nun ein 38er als 3. Blatt, der Unterschied ist nicht weltbewegend, aber so, daß ich nicht immer rollen lassen oder mit einer 150er TF pedalieren muß .....
Am Alva möchte ich 2-fach einfach nicht. Ich testete es aber schon ca. 2 Wochen, dann hatte ich genug und wieder auf 3-fach umgebaut.


----------



## sPiediNet (24. Juni 2014)

Ich mag den Begriff ...gemütliches nachhause pedalen und da reicht mir 22/36 - 11/36 vollkommen aus. Aber wenn natürlich daheim das Essen bzw. Frau ruft, ist das 3. grosse Kettenblatt sicher sinnvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. Juni 2014)

@ damage: Und du willst mir jetzt weiß machen, dass dir ein 36er Kettenblatt zu klein ist, und du deswegen ein 38er anstatt einem 44er als großes fährst?  Das ist ein Unterschied von gearde einmal 5% zum 36er. 
Bis zu dieser Erläuterung war es nämlich noch nachvollziehbar für mich, auch wenn du mit 30km Anfahrt bis zum Trail sicherlich auch eine Ausnahme bist. aber das kann eine 3-Fach Kurbel rechtfertigen. Wenn man auf Asphalt mit einem Mouantinabike über 60km entsprechend Druck machen möchte. 
Also insgesamt wieder nicht nachvollziehbar für mich.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juni 2014)

Das ist doch wirklich alles sehr individuell und auch gut so!
Ich hatte schon vor Jahren festgestellt, daß die zwei kleinsten Ritzel hinten bei der 3x10 (oder früher 3x9) bei mir immer am saubersten waren... Somit hab ich schon vor Jahren an meinen alten Votecs und am ersten Bionicon das große Kettenblatt vorn abgebaut und dafür eine Bashguard dran. Aber ich trete auch gern hohe Kadenzen.
Aktuell gefällt mir Zweifach am Besten, am Hardtail habe ich 1x10 mit einer für mich optimierten Spreizung der Gänge (der eine Gang bei 1x11 ist mir den "Aufpreis" nicht wert), das reicht für unsere coupierten Hügel am Bodensee aber wirklich steile Rampen komme ich damit nicht hoch.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ damage: Und du willst mir jetzt weiß machen, dass dir ein 36er Kettenblatt zu klein ist, und du deswegen ein 38er ...


Er fährt vorn 20-32-38, zumindest habe ich das so verstanden...


----------



## sPiediNet (24. Juni 2014)

1x11 ...Coolness, einfachere Wartung, Laufruhe, kurzer Schaltkäfig etc. alles super, aber was kommt nach der 1x11? Das kann es doch noch nicht gewesen sein? Nabenschaltung fällt im Gelände durch die hohen Schwungkräfte weg und was ist mit der „vyro“? eigentlich gegen den 1x Trend.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ damage: Und du willst mir jetzt weiß machen, dass dir ein *36er Kettenblatt* zu klein ist, und du deswegen ein 38er anstatt einem 44er als großes fährst?  Das ist ein Unterschied von gearde einmal 5% zum 36er.
> Bis zu dieser Erläuterung war es nämlich noch nachvollziehbar für mich, auch wenn du mit 30km Anfahrt bis zum Trail sicherlich auch eine Ausnahme bist. aber das kann eine 3-Fach Kurbel rechtfertigen. Wenn man auf Asphalt mit einem Mouantinabike über 60km entsprechend Druck machen möchte.
> Also insgesatm wieder nciht nachvollziehbar für mich.



Hi Sacki,

Du hast dich wohl verlesen: KEIN 36er in der Mitte, sondern ein 32! er. Und DER Unterschied ist spürbar. 

@Votec: Genau


----------



## bonzoo (24. Juni 2014)

Bei Shimano wirst du auch mit 11-Fach vorne entweder 1-,2- oder 3-Fach fahren können  Vyro macht angeblich gute Fortschritte... Solange ich die Vyro aber nicht am Fahrrad habe, bleibe ich skeptisch.

Wer's braucht kann auch mit X01 / X1 vorne weniger als 30 Zähne fahren, wenn er zu einer "Fremdkurbel" (z.B. RaceFace) greift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (24. Juni 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Bei Shimano wirst du auch mit 11-Fach vorne entweder 1-,2- oder 3-Fach fahren können  Vyro macht angeblich gute Fortschritte... Solange ich die Vyro aber nicht am Fahrrad habe, bleibe ich skeptisch.
> 
> Wer's braucht kann auch mit X01 / X1 vorne weniger als 30 Zähne fahren, wenn er zu einer "Fremdkurbel" (z.B. RaceFace) greift.



Was hat denn die Vyro für ein Spektrum? Ist Vyro immer noch (powered by Bionicon)


----------



## bonzoo (24. Juni 2014)

Momentan sind 22/38 geplant. Zukünftig sollen dann weitere Abstufungen dazukommen.


----------



## souldriver (24. Juni 2014)

Ich bin  dieses Jahr am Supershuttle FR auf die XX1 (mit jetzt 28er) umgestiegen (von 2 x 9).
Nach anfänglichem Ärger (knacken, eine Schraube an der Kurbel-Achsen-Verbindung war kaputt, was ich aber erst nach 8 Stunden Suche gefunden habe) bin jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Für mich eine sehr gute Lösung, einfach einzustellen, narrensicheres Schalten, deutlich leichter.
Im Uphill reicht es mir, downhill sowieso, wenn es rollt, trete ich nicht mehr mit 
Das Edison Evo wünsche ich mir also auch mit XX1.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2014)

Mal 'ne Frage:

Wenn Bionicon das Evo ausschließlich als 2-fach ausliefert: Was spricht dagegen, wenn ich es nach meinen Belieben auf 3-fach umrüsten würde? Also rein technisch gesehen. Geht doch trotzdem, oder nicht?


----------



## pam-tho (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ich hab da mal eine frage.
Ich hatte  an meinem alten Bike eine 3fach Kurbel mit 20'er Kettenblatt als kleinstes und 34 als größte am Ritzelpaket. Jetzt habe ich 2fach mit 26'er als kleinstes am Kettenblatt und 36 am Ritzelpaket. Die letzgenanne Ubersetzung ist mir, für die geplanten Urlaubstouren in Oberstdorf zu groß/schwer. Jetzt möchte ich umbauen. Entweder am Ritzelpaket ein 40 oder 42 blatt mit neuem Schaltwerk ( habe jetzt sram xo mit medium cage) oder eine Sram x9 22/36 kurbelgarnitur dort austausch umwerfer in sram xo s3 ldm für 36'er blatt. Nun endlich die frage was wäre die leichteste Übersetzung .


----------



## Sackmann (24. Juni 2014)

@ damage: 3x10 sollte eigentlich schon gehen, probiert habe ich es noch nicht.
Wie gesagt, es darf jedermachen, was er will und ich habe auch nichts dagegen. Aber wenn mir einer mit Argumenten kommt, wie "ich brauche einen schnellen Gang, wegen 30km einfacher Anfahrt" und dann aber ein 38er anstatt des 44ers montiert, dann muss ich intervenieren und nachfragen.  Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint. Diskutieren ist ja toll. Das Argument einer "feineren" Abstufung ist ja auch (sorry mal wieder) quatsch, denn ich schalte ja nicht vorne und hinten hin und her, um immer den GENAU nächst-schwereren Gang zu erhalten. Jeder normale Fahrradfahrer schaltet in der Regel zunächst hinten und dann vorne, wenn man hinten am Ende ist.

@damage0099 und @Votec_Tox  : Ich habe mich schon nicht verlesen. Schon klar, dass er ein 38er anstatt des 44ers fährt. Aber genau da liegt ja der Hund meiner Argumentation begraben: Was ist der Vorteil von 20/32/38 zu einer 20/36 Kombination? Wenn er mit 38 vorne klarkommt, dann kommt er auch mit 36 klar, denn der Unterschied ist gerade mal 5,5% im schnellsten Gang (36:38 = 105,5%). Also bitte ein Beispiel, wo man 38 braucht, aber mit 36 nicht mehr auskommt, dann bin ich ruhig. Alle anderen Gänge dazwischen hat er auch mit 2-Fach. Und ja, den Unterschied von 36 auf 32 merkt man. Aber der Unterschied von 36 auf 38 ist nun wirklich nicht wirklich spürbar oder ausschlaggebend.

@bolg : die Werte sind einfach die Übersetzung des jeweiligen Ganges. Kettenblattzahl geteilt durch Kassettenritzelzahl des jeweiligen Ganges. z.B. schnellster Gang bei 3-Fach: 44:11 = 4,00, oder 2-Fach: 36:11 = 3,27. Kann jeder selbst ausrechnen oder nachrechnen. Bei jder Kurbelumdrehung macht also dein Hinterrad 4,00, bzw. 3,27 Umdrehungen.
Und so rechnet man sich aus, wie schwer oder leicht der Gang ist.
Das optimierte Offset für die 2-Fach Kurbel ist eben nicht für 3-Fach übertragbar, da bei einer 3-Fach Kurbel die Kettenlinie (i.d.R. 50mm) auf Höhe des mittleren Ritzels liegt. D.h. ich würde meinen Schräglauf auf eine Seite verschlimmern, wenn ich die Ritzel auf eine Seite verschiebe. Bei einer REINEN 2-Fach Kurbel (keine umgebaute 3-Fach Kurbel mit Bashguard) sitzen die beiden Blätter praktisch zwischen dem 1. und 3. Blatt. Somit ist mein Schräglauf kleiner und ich kann eigentlich alle Gänge fahren.
Vielleicht ist das Bild hier etwas besser erklärend: Blau 3-Fach, pink: reine 2-Fach Kurbel mit Bashguard






@pam-tho : Wie oben erklärt, kannst du dir deinen leichtesten Gang ausrechnen, indem du vordere Zähnezahl geteilt durch hintere Zähnezahl machst. Je kleiner der Wert, desto leichter der Gang. Und wenn du zwei Gänge vergleichen willst, dann nimmst du einfach deren Wert und teilst sie durcheindander.Dann bekommst du den Gangsprung. 
z.B. 22:34 = 0,611 und 26:36 = 0,722
Wenn du jetzt 0,722:0,611 recchnest = 1,18, dann erfährst du, dass der eine Gang 1,18 mal so schwer ist , wie der andere, oder eben einfach 18% schwerer.


----------



## bonzoo (24. Juni 2014)

Anzahl Zähne Kettenblatt / Anzahl Zähne Ritzelpaket 

Damit kannst du für die jeweilige Kombination die Übersetzung berechnen.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2014)

@Sacki:
Ganz einfach gesagt:

20-36 wäre eigentlich akzeptabel. 32 vorne gefallen mir recht gut, 22-36 bin ich schon gefahren, das 20er vorne brauche ich jedoch zwingend.
Problem: 20-36 sind bei mir nicht schaltbar gewesen. Am SS blieb die Kette an der Hinterbauschwinge hängen, am Alva verhedderte sich die Kette am Umwerfer. Die Kette wurde quasi eingeklemmt und schaltete nicht.
Vielleicht wäre es mit einem anderen Umwerfer möglich. Testete nur den XT (970?).

Das Problem beim 22-36 war auch der, daß beim schalten auf das 36er ich hinten 3x runterschalten mußte....

Ich persönlich kam einfach nicht damit klar.

Und wie gesagt: Am SS bin ich mit 2-fach und kurzem Schaltwerk happy 

Achja: 44er fahre ich vorne nicht wegen meiner geliebten Bodenfreiheit und 44er brauche ich nicht. Beim 38er fahre ich jedoch bei meinen Trails_Zufahrten oft und lang mit 38er und hinten die letzten 3 Ritzel.

EDITH: Nur wegen 'meiner' Fahrweise  braucht ihr keinesfalls 3-fach in Erwägung ziehen...würde dann eh so umbauen, daß ich zufrieden bin


----------



## bonzoo (24. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das Problem beim 22-36 war auch der, daß beim schalten auf das 36er ich hinten 3x runterschalten mußte....



Aufgrund der Übersetzung oder was das ein technisches Problem? Ich möchte gerne auf 2 Fach wechseln und vorne 22/36 fahren.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre 'noch' 9-fach (ich weiß, geht eigentlich garnicht   ), da war mir einfach 1-2mal Gegenschalgen zuwenig.
Wenn es bergab ging, war es kein Problem.
Aber leicht bergauf, dann noch etwas technisch, war für mich persönlich der Sprung zu groß.

=> Also aufgrund der Übersetzung (hinten 11-34er xtr bzw. xt - Kassette).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre auf meinem Enduro Hardtail auch noch 9-Fach. Reicht mir persönlich locker aus und schaltet einfach etwas definierter, finde ich.

@ damage: Hier geht es aber um die Diskussion 2-Fach oder 3-Fach generell. Dass bei manchen Bikes und bestimmter Umwerfer- und Kurbelkombination bauraumbedingt etwas nicht möglich ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Hat aber nichts mit der Diskussion um 2-Fach oder 3-Fach zu tun. Das Edison EVO ist jedenfalls auf 2-Fach optimiert und das ist für 95% aller Biker besser geeignet als eine 3-Fach Kombination. Nur wissen es die Leute nicht, weil die erste Frage of ist: "Und wieviel Gänge hat des jetzt?"


----------



## sPiediNet (24. Juni 2014)

@Sacki
Bitte schreib uns doch die bestellbaren Austattungs Varianten für das Edison Evo. Dann ist es klar was ab "Stange" kommt.
Ich denke nicht, dass Ihr jede erdenkliche Antriebs Konfiguration für die Kunden anbieten könnt.

Ich meine nur was den Antrieb angeht ev. Bremsen und nicht Laufradgrössen, Gabel etc.


----------



## 4mate (24. Juni 2014)

Wurde doch bereits geschrieben, es wird 'nur' 2fach geben.
Und das ist gut so!


----------



## sPiediNet (24. Juni 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Wurde doch bereits geschrieben, es wird 'nur' 2fach geben.
> Und das ist gut so!


ist eben nicht klar... (auf 2-Fach optimiert)


----------



## Sackmann (24. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig:
> 3x10 wird es (zurecht) nicht mehr geben.



Doch es wurde gesagt. 

Weitere Ausstattungsvarianten werden hier nicht veröffentlicht, bevor es auf der Homepage passiert. Alles zu seiner Zeit...


----------



## sPiediNet (24. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Doch es wurde gesagt.
> 
> Weitere Ausstattungsvarianten werden hier nicht veröffentlicht, bevor es auf der Homepage passiert. Alles zu seiner Zeit...



O.k. alles klar ..dann bin ich mal gespannt wenn die Katze aus dem Sack(i) gelassen wird ..oder so


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2014)

Aha...danke für die Info.

Es wäre jedoch wichtig / interessant (für mich!) zu wissen, ob 3-fach technisch möglich ist oder nicht.....


----------



## Sackmann (24. Juni 2014)

Man wird einen 3-Fach Umwerfer montieren können und er sollte funktionieren und auch keine Kollision mit anderen Komponenten über den ganzen Federwegsbereich haben. Habe ich gerade im 3D probiert. Diese Aussgae ist ohne Gewähr und ich kann keine Aussage darüber machen, ob der Umwerfer in der Realität gut funktioniert. Wir können das evtl. mal zu einem geeigneten Zeitpunkt probieren, jetzt sind alle Bikes erstmal in Beschlag zum Testen der Serienausstattungen.


----------



## bolg (24. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Man wird einen 3-Fach Umwerfer montieren können und er sollte funktionieren und auch keine Kollision mit anderen Komponenten über den ganzen Federwegsbereich haben. Habe ich gerade im 3D probiert. Diese Aussgae ist ohne Gewähr und ich kann keine Aussage darüber machen, ob der Umwerfer in der Realität gut funktioniert. Wir können das evtl. mal zu einem geeigneten Zeitpunkt probieren, jetzt sind alle Bikes erstmal in Beschlag zum Testen der Serienausstattungen.



Insgesamt bin ich nun zwar im Bilde, muss aber letztendlich doch erst auf einer längeren Tour mal eine 2 x 10 fahren, um mir da abschließend eine Meinung zu bilden. Wohlgemerkt, nicht wegen der technischen Vorteile, sondern wegen dem "Feeling" beim pedalieren und schalten. Die theoretischen Grundlagen sind die eine Sache, aber meine Beine lügen nicht 
Ist für mich gefühlt wie die Diskussion mit 26", 27,5" und 29". Das verbesserte Abrollverhalten ist meines Erachtens in einem Bereich, den ich nicht wahrnehme. Der Mensch nimmt subjektiv Unterschiede ab einer Veränderung von ca 10-15 % wahr. Darunter wird es für die Meisten schwierig, zweifelsfrei eine Veränderung zu bestimmen. Unter dem Aspekt betrachtet: Try it !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (24. Juni 2014)

Also ich fahre seit ich das Edison habe (2010) 2 fach, am anfang Sram XX Vorne 26/39 hinten 11/36.
Das machte dann mit 26"Rädern und 2.25" reifen einen minimalen vortrieb von 1,5m je pedal umdrehung.
In zwichen fahre ich vorne eine XO 22/36(da die XX Kurbel nach einem aufstzer gerissen wahr) das macht einen vortrieb von 1,27m je pedal umdrehung =>15% leichter treten
Zusetzlich muss mann auch noch den leistungs abbau mit einrechnen der beträgt bei einem gesundem durschnitlich treniertem Mann(laut Sportmediziener) ab dem 30.tem Lebensjahr 0.8%/Lebensjahr=26*0.8+/- 20%.
Darum versuche ich es jetzt mahl mit einer kassette wo ich das 17 ritzel rausnehme und hinten ein 40 dazupacke, hoffe dass ich da noch die Schaltwerk einstellung hinkriege. Dann hab ich einen minmal vortrieb von 1.14m je pedal umdrehung(+/- wie ein 20 Kettenblatt).Das macht dann noch mal 10 % leichter treten =>10/0.8=12,5 Jahre Leistungs abbau Gutgemacht Oder ?


----------



## mäxx__ (25. Juni 2014)

Boah ey - Jungs fahrt ihr eigentlich auch..?

Habe 2009 am Supershuttle das 44er KB abmontiert und eine Stinger Kefü drangeschraubt, da ich immer mehr traillastigere Touren fuhr.
Das 32er KB wurde durch ein 36er KB ersetzt.

Beim Aufbau meines neuen Radels habe ich bewusst wieder eine 9-fach Kurbel mit 36-22 und Bash montiert.
Sowohl am SS, als auch am aktuellen Bike habe ich hinten 34-11 als Kassette verbaut.

_Und jetzt kommts:_

Damit komme ich locker(!!!) überall hoch, runter und auch zum Trail und wieder heim zum pünktlichen Essenfassen

Ich habe auch den Vergleich zu 3x10 und 2x10 "erfahren".


----------



## Hajo310 (25. Juni 2014)

Gestern fotografiert, kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor...;-)


----------



## VAN HALEN (25. Juni 2014)

SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hajo310 (25. Juni 2014)




----------



## Resibiker (1. Juli 2014)

So Habe am Sontag meine erste ausfahrt mit dem hochgerustetem Antrieb an Edison gemacht.
Fahre jetzt Hinten 13-40 Vorne 22-36 das ist ungefär die selben Vortriebsverhältnisse wie mit einem 20 kettenblatt vorneund 11-36 Hinten(nur mit weniger gebastel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (1. Juli 2014)

Langer Käfig?


----------



## Resibiker (1. Juli 2014)

Lang 93mm und kette 111 Glieder.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Juli 2014)

Resi, wir fahren Deinen Beitrag im Custom made Thread weiter ..o.k.


----------



## hamsteralex (2. Juli 2014)

In der aktuellen "Enduro" gibt es einen kleinen Bericht über Bionicon und das neue Edison Evo. Der Teil über das EVO macht echt Lust auf mehr vom Radl! Mal ne Frage an die Entwickler: Welchen Durchmesser hat beim EVO das Sitzrohr? 30.9mm (wie zuletzt) oder 31.6mm? 30.9mm fände ich persönlich nicht gut, weil es die Auswahl auf die teuren Vario-Stützen beschränkt. 

Gibts da schon nähere Infos...?

Ansonsten scheint das Evo ein richtig tolles Radl geworden zu sein...ich möchte mich echtmal draufsetzen und hier in meiner Gegend über die Trails jagen...


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juli 2014)

30.9 ist korrekt. Welche teure Vario-Stütze gibt es denn nicht in 30.9, aber in 31.6? Wüßte jetz keine, die mir einfällt, die interessant sein könnte.


----------



## bonzoo (6. Juli 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 30.9 ist korrekt. Welche teure Vario-Stütze gibt es denn nicht in 30.9, aber in 31.6? Wüßte jetz keine, die mir einfällt, die interessant sein könnte.



Es geht um günstige Vario-Stützen, die es scheinbar nur in 31.6 gibt


----------



## hamsteralex (6. Juli 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Es geht um günstige Vario-Stützen, die es scheinbar nur in 31.6 gibt


Richtig! In 30.9mm krieg ich nur die völlig überteuerten Stützen. Ich bin bekennender Forca-SPS 400 Fahrer. Billig und trotzdem gut...und die gibts halt leider nur in 31.6mm.


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juli 2014)

Oh, jetz hab ich's gecheckt. Aber unsere neuen
Bikes werden ja schon mit Vario-Stützen kommen, von da her ist's ja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## slowbeat (7. Juli 2014)

Also ist es nur für die schlimm, die Rahmensets kaufen oder einfach nur eine andere als die (noch nicht bekannte) serienmäßig montierte Stütze wünschen?


----------



## slimane- (7. Juli 2014)

Echt ne Frechheit von Bionicon das Evo nicht mit allen 4 oder 5 Durchmessern anzubieten, damit jeder Kunde seine Wunsch-Stütze verbauen kann 

btw wie sieht's denn mit der b-post aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (7. Juli 2014)

Stell dir vor, die müssten S,M,L,XL in 4 oder 5 verschiedenen Sattelrohr Durchmesser produzieren
Nicht realistisch so was zu produzieren.

Nachtrag: es gibt Hersteller die z.B. S und M mit 27.6 anbieten und bei L und XL mit 30,9 liefert. Dies sind aber Ausnahmen.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juli 2014)

Das war von slimane wohl ironisch gemeint 

btw: Wann wird das Evo nochmals erhältlich sein? So ungefähr....


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juli 2014)

@ slowbeat: Ja, für die ist es leider schlimm. Es ist aber auch für die schlimm, die eine 160er Scheibe hinten oder vorne verbauen wollen, oder etwa eine Kurbel mit Pressfit Lager. X01 Kurbeln mit einem 36er Kettenblatt dürften auch zu eng werden. Es können auch keine Laufradsätze verwendet werden, die keine 142x12 Option haben. Lenker mit 25.4mm werden auch nicht mehr passen, wenn man den direct mount Vorbau fährt. Und ich kann auch nicht garantieren, dass alle weltweit auf dem Markt verfügbaren Dämpfer oder Gabeln vom Bauraum her passen werden, falls man NBS fahren möchte. Ich entschuldige mich an dieser Stelle auch hier bei allen, die einen ZS56 Steuersatz verbauen wollen, denn unser Steuersatzmaß unten ist ZS55. Auch Reifen mit einer Breite, die 2.7 Zoll überschreitet wohl nicht mehr ordentlich benutzt werden. Gibt sicherlich noch mehr Sachen, aber mehr fällt mir jetzt gerade nicht an. Aber wie immer hast du natürlich Recht, mit deiner zynischen Kritik.

@hamsteralex: Die Forca wird wohl leider nicht passen, falls sie nur in 31.6 lieferbar ist. Aber ich kann dir versprechen, dass dich die Stütze, die serienmäßig in den Bikes verbaut sein wird (Kindshock LEV integra) nicht enttäuschen wird. 

@damage0099 : Das EVO wird demnächst in den Vorverkauf gehen, das bedeutet, das Bike wird zu speziellen Konditionen und mit bestimmten Extra-Goodies bestellt werden können. Alle Vorbesteller bekommen also ein besonderes Paket zusammen mit diesem Bike. Wie dieses aussehen wird, werdet ihr in Kürze erfahren. Wir machen diesen Vorverkauf, damit wir besser planen können. Die Auslieferung ist gegen Ende diesen Jahres/Anfang nächsten Jahres geplant.


----------



## slowbeat (7. Juli 2014)

Bitte erklär doch einfach, warum unbedingt ein 30,9er Sitzrohr sein muss obwohl die meisten fernbedienbaren Stützen dicker sind.
Eine Distanzhülse hat noch keinen unter die Erde gebracht und Kompatibilität zu anderen Stützen auch nicht.
Deine Polemik ist völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## slash-sash (7. Juli 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Deine Polemik ist völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juli 2014)

@Sacki: Danke für die Info


----------



## slowbeat (7. Juli 2014)

Da es eher hier her gehört als in den Bilderfaden schreib ich es auch hier her:

Ich find es wirklich schade, dass nachdem der Evo-Rahmen so viel schöner ist als die Alva und Reed-Äxte die wirklich schöne und detailverliebte Farbgestaltung aufgegeben wurde. Das Reed limited find ich neben dem nie offiziell verkauften blauen als beinahe perfekt, fast zu schade zum Fahren.





Traumhaft schön, oder?
Klar, die Pulverbeschichtung gab bei einigen Anlass zum Meckern. Haltbar ist was anderes.

Die G2 Räder hatten immer etwas flippige Farben die einfach auffallen, durch die ausgewogene Farbgestaltung war das aber immer stimmig.

Das Evo ist optisch eine Mischung aus Absperrband und Verkehrsleitelement. Ich würde verstehen wenn die grauen Stellen reflektierend wären, passive Sicherheit hat auch im Wald noch nie geschadet.
Natürlich verstehe ich, dass die aufwändigen Dekore der G2 Modelle nicht so einfach mit matten Oberflächen in Einklang zu bringen sind, ich hab aber echt mehr erwartet.
Der dicke Schriftzug auf dem Unterohr ist irgendwie auch nur nachgeäfft und wenig kreativ.

Ihr habt in der Vergangenheit bewiesen, dass Ihr prima Räder bauen könnt. Die Federelemente sind mittlerweile auch toll und das neue Konzept mit dem Universalrahmen auch.
Warum gestaltet Ihr das Rad nicht auch optisch attraktiv? Das habt Ihr bei den G2 Rädern wirklich wunderbar hinbekommen, warum gebt Ihr das stimmige Konzept auf?


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Juli 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> perfekt, fast zu schade zum Fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..wie geil ist dass denn!!!


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, der EVO-Rahmen in RAW würde 'ne Menge Abnehmer finden. Mal sehen, was da noch kommt. Die Bikes in der jetzigen Farbgebung polarisieren schon deutlich. Von daher sollte es zusätzlich möglich sein, seine RAL-Wunschfarbe ordern zu können, gegen einen gewissen Aufpreis versteht sich. Schaffen andere Hersteller auch und würde die Bikes sicher noch attraktiver machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (7. Juli 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Von daher sollte es zusätzlich möglich sein, seine RAL-Wunschfarbe ordern zu können, gegen einen gewissen Aufpreis versteht sich. Schaffen andere Hersteller auch und würde die Bikes sicher noch attraktiver machen!


Gebe ich dir recht ...sofern die Kunden nur Rahmen Set´s bestellen. Zudem ist zu bedenken, dass Bionicon auch für die Lackierung oder Beschichtung gerade stehen muss. Hersteller wie z.B. L..V.. bieten diesen Sevice an und genau dieser Service spiegelt sich im  Preis des Rahmen Set wieder. Für das Marketing kann es nicht zuviele Farben geben ...es muss polarisieren


----------



## slowbeat (7. Juli 2014)

Das seh ich deutlich anders, es geht um corporate identity, das schafft man nicht mit Warnbakenlook und geklauten Ideen für den Schriftzug.

Bisher waren Bionicon Räder an der Gabel klar zu identifizieren, durch die G2 Serie zog sich ein klares Farbschema mit klaren Erkennungsmerkmalen. 

Genau das fehlt jetzt, auf dem Rahmen könnte irgendwas stehen. Es gibt kein originelles Merkmal, das man nur am Bionicon findet.
Prinzipiell ist es mir egal, ich hab keinen Bedarf an neuen MTB. Ich finde es aber echt schade, dass das tolle Farbkonzept in der Schublade verschwindet.


----------



## hamsteralex (7. Juli 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @hamsteralex: Die Forca wird wohl leider nicht passen, falls sie nur in 31.6 lieferbar ist. Aber ich kann dir versprechen, dass dich die Stütze, die serienmäßig in den Bikes verbaut sein wird (Kindshock LEV integra) nicht enttäuschen wird.



Es mag ja sein, dass die Funktion nicht schlecht ist...aber habt ihr schon mal die Bedienungsanleitung zur LEV gelesen? Da steht drin, dass ich unbedingt zu einem qualifizierten Servicetechniker muss...sowas gibts bei der Forca z.B. überhaupt nicht. Da kann ich ALLES selbst machen. Mechanischen Stützen gehört die Zukunft! Die sind vielleicht nicht so komfortabel im Auf und Ab...aber damit kann man eigentlich gut leben. Ich verstehe halt auch nicht ganz, warum man nicht das Maß nehmen kann in dem alle Stützen auf dem Markt verfügbar sind. Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Stütze die es nicht in 31.6 gibt...wo liegt das Problem den Rahmen mit einem 31.6 Innenmaß zu fertigen.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir recht ...sofern die Kunden nur Rahmen Set´s bestellen. Zudem ist zu bedenken, dass Bionicon auch für die Lackierung oder Beschichtung gerade stehen muss. Hersteller wie z.B. L..V.. bieten diesen Sevice an und genau dieser Service spiegelt sich im  Preis des Rahmen Set wieder. Für das Marketing kann es nicht zuviele Farben geben ...es muss polarisieren



Warum nur bei Rahmensets? Wie machen das Hersteller a là Alutech oder Direktversender wie Propain? Die müssen doch auch gerade stehen und doch geht's!


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Juli 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Warum nur bei Rahmensets? Wie machen das Hersteller a là Alutech oder Direktversender wie Propain? Die müssen doch auch gerade stehen und doch geht's!


ja sicher ..aber du bezahlst es auch. Da müsste sich Bionicon äussern wie sich frühere "Farbaktionen" auf die Produktion, Lieferzeiten, Kosten etc. Ausgewirkt haben.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2014)

Das sagte ich doch. Gegen Aufpreis halt! Und auch wenn man Propain mit Bionicon nicht vergleichen kann: deren Bikes sind ja nun nicht nur für Zahnärzte erschwinglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (7. Juli 2014)

@ slowbeat:
1. Wer legt denn fest, ob ein Bike optisch attraktiv ist? Sicherlich weißt aber natürlich du, was attraktiv ist und was nicht. Mit diesem Bike ist es wie mit jedem anderen. Dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen gefällt es nicht. Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen, das wird nie klappen. Du möchtest ein flippiges Design, andere möchten ein schlichtes Design, andere hätten gerne RAW, wieder andere bevorzugen ganz schlicht schwarz. Jedoch hat bisher den meisten, die das EVO "live" bei uns gesehen haben zumindest eine der beiden Farbvarianten zugesagt. Wenn dir das Design persönlich zu "nachgeäfft und wenig kreativ" ist, dann bleibt dir doch immer noch die Wahl, es einfach nicht zu kaufen, und ein Bike zu fahren, dass dir besser gefällt. Also ich empfehle, sich das Bike erst einmal "in Echt" anzusehen und dann zu urteilen, ob es einem gefällt oder nicht. Ein Bike kann nicht jedem gefallen. Das muss es aber auch nicht. Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.

2. Bezüglich des Sattelrohrdurchmessers: Persönlich und auch im weiten Bekanntenkreis habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit der Forca, daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob diese Stütze ähnlich verlässlich ist, wie andere Stützen. Der Verstellbereich mit 110mm ist in der heutigen Zeit für mich aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß für solch ein Bike. Die Forca spielte also in dieser Hinsicht tatsächlich keine Rolle in der Entscheidungsfindung. Dennoch würde ich dich (wenn du es schon anbringst) bitten, diese von dir genannten Stützen aufzuzählen, die dicker sind und somit nicht im EVO verwendet werden können. Das interessiert mich sehr, denn ich bin immer interessiert an neuen Produkten.
Ein Punkt der für 30.9 spricht ist die höhere Wandstärke des Sattelrohres, was eine stärkere Schweißverbindung ermöglicht. Je kleiner die Wandstärke des Sattelrohres, desto höher ist auch die Gefahr, dass Schweißnähte durch das Sattelrohr durchbrechen und somit zum Innenduchmesser des Sattelrohres durchstoßen und beschädigen, was Kratzer und oder schlechtere Klemmung und Lastverteilung zur Folge haben kann.
3. Meine Polemik ist ubrigens genauso unangebracht, wie die unsachlichen, persönlich angreifenden und spottenden Kommentare deinerseits. Und solange du solche zynischen, und unangebracht provokanten Kommentare hier im Forum postest, solange werde ich dir gerne Fragen beantworten, aber meine Haltung gegenüber dir nicht ändern, und dir ebenso entgegentreten, wie du es der Firma Bionicon gegenüber tust. Und das betrifft nicht nur das, was Leute hier im Forum lesen können, wie wir und andere Mitarbeiter der Firma Bionicon wissen.

@ all: wie vielleicht nicht alle wissen, sind wir eine sehr sehr kleine Firma. Das macht es dennoch nicht unbedingt einfacher, auf spezielle Farbwünsche einzugehen. Beim Hersteller hat man eine gewisse Mindestabnahmemenge. Jedes Design kostet Geld und das möchte der Kunde im besten Falle natürlich nicht bezahlen. Eine professionelle Lackierung in Deutschland kostet ein Vielfaches einer professionellen Lackierung aus Taiwan und die Qualität würde nicht erreicht oder die Möglichkeiten aus Deutschland würden sehr begrenzt sein. Wir haben uns entschieden, unsere Bikes im Preis deutlich zu reduzieren und dabei gleichzeitig die Ausstattungsqulität zu erhöhen. Wir sind vielleicht der Hersteller mit der höchsten Fertigungstiefe bei Mountainbikes, da wir auch unsere Federelemente selbst konstruieren, herstellen und zusammenbauen. Um einfach nur kostendeckend eine spezielle Lackierung anzubieten müsste solch ein Bike für den Kunden um einiges teurer sein, wobei wir hierbei von mehreren Hundert Euros (300+) sprechen. Und dafür gibt es zu wenige Kunden, die dies bezahlen würden, um es wirklich rentabel zu machen. Es gab vereinzelt schon Kunden, die einen spziellen Farbwunsch hatten, dem wir auch nachgekommen sind. Dabei haben wir aber stets draufgezahlt und das kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein.

@ Promontorium: Propain, Alutech und Liteville, oder auch Nicolai (nur z.B., weil genannt) haben kein "Design", in dem Sinne wie wir es anstreben. Da gibt es eine Rahmenfarbe und Sticker (oder Print-Logos) als "Design"-Element, damit der Rahmen nicht ganz einfarbig ist. Also eine völlig andere Baustelle, als ein komplett designtes Bike mit einer Aufwändigen mehrschichtigen Lackierung und etlichen Wassertransfer-Decals unter Matt-Finish Lack. Ich sage dabei nicht, dass mir so etwas nicht gefällt, oder dass es minderwertiger ist. Aber ein schlichtes und nicht wirklich kennzeichnendes Design ist nicht Teil unserer Firmenphilosophie.


----------



## Promontorium (8. Juli 2014)

@ Farbwahl: Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, liegt es also daran, daß Hersteller wie Propain (git auch andere, aber die fielen mir gerade ein!) einfach mehr Bikes verkaufen und daher dieses "Custom Colour" (159€) anbieten können ?


----------



## Sackmann (8. Juli 2014)

@Promontorium : Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Bikes Propain verkauft, aber ein solch schlichtes Design ist schlicht und ergreifend bisher nicht geplant und trifft sich nicht mit der Idee unseres neuen Edison EVO. Wenn plötzlich 200 Leute dastehen und ein RAW haben wollen, dann werden wir sicherlich uns dessen nicht verschliessen. 

@ hamsteralex: Ich glaube dir, dass diese Stütze ordentlich funktioniert und du damit sher gut klarkommst. Ich möchte das in keinster Weise bezweifeln oder dich bekehren. Dennoch ist die Forca mit 110mm nicht konkurrenzfähig mit andere Stützen. Du findest für die Kindshock im Internet offizielle Videos, wie der Service zu machen ist. Natürlich wird im Handbuch geschrieben, dass zu einen "qualifizierten, bla bla bla" gehen musst. Das musst du offiziell auch für den Einbau eines Schaltwerks oder einer Bremse.  Ich wiederhole mich aber gerne nochmal an dieser Stelle. Alle mir bekannten und für mich relevanten Stützen gibts es in 30.9mm Stützenmaß. Man könnte auch den Spieß umdrehen und die Frage stellen, warum es die Forca nicht in 30.9 gibt? Warum verschließt sich der Hersteller den Bike Firmen, die dieses Maß verwenden? Für dich ist dies sicherlich ärgerlich, für 99,9% der Biker spielt es aber keine Rolle ob 30.9 oder 31.6. Du magst keine Stütze kennen, die nicht in 31.6 verfügbar ist, ich schon:
Würde ich ein 31.6er Sitzrohr verwenden, so könnte ich die gleiche Diskussion mit Leuten haben, die eine Gravity Dropper Classic verwenden wollen. Die gibt es nämlich nicht in 31.6. Man kann es leider nicht allen Recht machen.


----------



## Urbayer (8. Juli 2014)

Weil hier ein paar mal ein Bikehersteller genannt wurde, dessen Name mit einem "L" beginnt.
Ich denke, man kann und sollte Bionicon nicht mit "L" vergleichen. Warum?
Manch Hersteller wirbt mit Crashreplacement, nur um sich dann, wenn dann mal wirklich was passiert, aus allem herauszuwinden, abzustreiten und zu beleidigen.
So ist es mir jedenfalls ergangen. Da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung und nichts, von was ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe.
Ob sich der Service durch 156 RAL Farbtöne oder durch RAW-Finish aufwiegen lässt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Auf der anderen Seite Bionicon.
Innovative Bikes und ein Kundenservice, bei dem das Wort "Kunde" wirklich noch Programm ist.
Wo gibt es sonst schon einen Hersteller, der seine "alten" Produkte in Upgrades mit einbezieht? Da können (oder wollen) andere Hersteller gar nicht daran denken.
Ich war heute um 8 bereits am Tegernsee und konnte mir die neuen Edison EVO's anschauen. Mir, obwohl ich nicht mehr zu den jüngeren zähle, gefällt das Design außerordentlich gut.  Sowohl vom Rahmen als auch von der Farbgebung her. Live sehen die Teile bedeutend besser als auf Fotos. In freier Wildbahn bestimmt noch besser.
Wenn man dann die Preispolitik noch mit einbezieht, dann müsste Bionicon fast als Konkurenzlos eingestuft werden.

Ach ja, 20 Minuten nachdem ich von Bionicon weggefahren bin erhielt ich schon einen Anruf, was ein möglicher Defekt an meinem Alva 160 sein könnte.
Woanders wurde ich ohne eindeutige Aussage 6 Wochen hängen gelassen.


----------



## Lindsch (8. Juli 2014)

Hier mal eine Liste der aktuell erhältlichen verstellbaren Sattelstützen in 30,9 (gibt sicher noch mehr):

Kind Shock Lev
Kind Shock Supernatural
Kind Shock eTen R
Kindshock Dropzone R
Crankbrothers Kronolog
Rock Shox Reverb
X-Fusion Hilo
Vecnum Moceloc
Fox D.O.S.S.
Thomson Elite Dropper
XLC Pro
Gravity Dropper Descender Post
Gravity Dropper Classic
Gravity Dropper Turbo LP
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass große Hersteller wie Specialized, Canyon, Giant und Rocky Mountain auch 30,9mm Sattelrohre haben, sehe ich auch nicht unbedingt das Risiko, dass dieser Standard in naher Zukunft nicht mehr unterstützt würde. Und nur weil hier einer ein Nischenprodukt verbauen möchte, dessen Hersteller sich nicht in der Lage sieht sein Produkt für beide der aktuell am weitesten verbreiteten Standards anzubieten, MUSS jetzt der Sattelstützendurchmesser geändert werden? Wenn ihr wirklich eueren Rahmen nach der Stütze auswählen wollt, dann macht das, aber geht hier nicht mit eurem Rumgenöle auf den Sack. Zwingt euch ja keiner ein Evo zu kaufen.


----------



## Sackmann (8. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, die wenigsten nölen hier rum. Alex wollte lediglich Aufklärung haben. Die habe ich ja auch geliefert. Aber Slowbeat bringt das mit seinem mittlerweile standardmäßig zynischen Unterton rüber, mit dem er immer wieder gegen Bionicon wettert. Und das ist nicht in Ordnung. Alle anderen fragen ganz normal, wenn auch teilweise kritisch, aber das ist in völlig legitim und Ordnung. Slowbeat schlägt aber konstant mit seinen Kommentaren über die Stränge. Das schlägt bei mir aufs Gemüt, und das lasse ich mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Juli 2014)

http://evo.bionicon.com/de 
Die Bilder vom EVO mit Ralf und Markus sind der Hammer

Gratulation!


----------



## Hajo310 (10. Juli 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> http://evo.bionicon.com/de
> Die Bilder vom EVO mit Ralf und Markus sind der Hammer
> 
> Gratulation!


 
Dem schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an!

Trotzdem ist es etwas schade, dass die Informationen über dieses Rad so spärlich fließen.


----------



## bonzoo (10. Juli 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es etwas schade, dass die Informationen über dieses Rad so spärlich fließen.



Da wird ein "Spannungsbogen" aufgebaut  Nicht alles Pulver sofort verschiessen...


----------



## Sackmann (10. Juli 2014)

Die Information über dieses Rad werden schon noch zeitlich genug kommen, Jungs. Es gibt ja noch nichts zu bestellen. Wenn es das Rad zum Bestellen gibt, dann werdet ihr auch mehr erfahren. Es ist doch keinem geholfen, wenn jetzt Specs in Umlauf gehen, die dann wieder geändert werden müssen. Ich verstehe ja die Ungeduld. Wir könnten aber genauso gar nichts veröffentlichen, und erst wenn alles fertig ist damit heraus kommen. Wir wollen euch eben immer mal wieder etwas anteasern, und das klapp ja ganz gut. Wir sind eimmer noch in der Planungsphase, wie es alles abzulaufen hat, und das habe ich die ganze Zeit schon gesagt. "Alles zu seiner Zeit". Es wird nichts ändern, dass ihr immer wieder nachfragt.  

@ slowbeat : Ich warte immer noch auf die Stützen, die es nicht in 30.9 gibt, damit das beim nächsten Rad mit in die Entwicklung einfließen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich bringen Deine Kollegas ein oder mehrere Evo's mit aufs Klassentreffen.
Mich würde es schon sehr interessieren, wie sie sich fahren lassen und würde gern die ein- oder andere knifflige Stelle damit versuchen....


----------



## Hajo310 (10. Juli 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Information über dieses Rad werden schon noch zeitlich genug kommen, Jungs. Es gibt ja noch nichts zu bestellen. Wenn es das Rad zum Bestellen gibt, dann werdet ihr auch mehr erfahren. Es ist doch keinem geholfen, wenn jetzt Specs in Umlauf gehen, die dann wieder geändert werden müssen. Ich verstehe ja die Ungeduld. Wir könnten aber genauso gar nichts veröffentlichen, und erst wenn alles fertig ist damit heraus kommen. Wir wollen euch eben immer mal wieder etwas anteasern, und das klapp ja ganz gut. Wir sind eimmer noch in der Planungsphase, wie es alles abzulaufen hat, und das habe ich die ganze Zeit schon gesagt. "Alles zu seiner Zeit". Es wird nichts ändern, dass ihr immer wieder nachfragt.
> 
> @ slowbeat : Ich warte immer noch auf die Stützen, die es nicht in 30.9 gibt, damit das beim nächsten Rad mit in die Entwicklung einfließen kann.


 
Dass wir nachfragen, hängt damit zusammen, dass wir eben sehr interessiert sind!

Aber letztendlich habe ich dafür natürlich Verständnis!

Obwohl ein paar mehr Bilder von den Geräten sicherlich nicht schaden würden!


----------



## Hajo310 (10. Juli 2014)

Wen es interessiert: Phönix Mediathek 10.07.14 1430 Uhr Transatlas, dort gibt es ein Bionicon GW zu sehen.


----------



## VAN HALEN (11. Juli 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> http://evo.bionicon.com/de
> Die Bilder vom EVO mit Ralf und Markus sind der Hammer
> 
> Gratulation!



Auch eine gute Werbung für die, laut Sacki : "Klamottenlinie"


----------



## hamsteralex (11. Juli 2014)

Lindsch schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Liste der aktuell erhältlichen verstellbaren Sattelstützen in 30,9 (gibt sicher noch mehr):
> 
> Kind Shock Lev
> Kind Shock Supernatural
> ...



Rumgenölen...naja...

Ach egal...es wurde ja von Sackmann schon alles gesagt! Danke!


----------



## slowbeat (15. Juli 2014)

Hi allzusammen!
Auf Wunsch antworte ich nach ein paar Tagen ohne Internet gerne.

Zum Thema Design hab ich denk ich genug geschrieben. Geschmack ist individuell. Ich kann nur sagen, dass meine G2s Räder stets durch das schicke Design aufgefallen sind.

Zum Thema Sattelrohrdurchmesser:
Ich dachte nur an die Leute, die nicht zum Rahmen alles neu kaufen sondern entweder vorhandenes oder gebraucht geschossenes verbauen möchten. In 30,9mm ist der Gebrauchtmarkt dünn und Umsteiger gucken auch in die Röhre. 

Das Argument mit der Wandstärke ist nachvollziehbar aber nicht ganz schlüssig. Was haben denn Innendurchmesser und Wandstärke miteinander zu tun?
Es gibt sicher auch Rohre mit größerem Innendurchmesser und gleicher Wandstärke. Für Leichtbaurahmen ist Bionicon nicht berühmt, also wären da 50g mehr auch nicht absatzschädigend. Letztlich ist das aber Spekulation meinerseits, da ich nicht weiss, was Ihr für Rohrsätze benutzen könnt.

Ich bin grad traurig, weil das Alva 160 mit der Rahmennummer GB1T6025M und der Aufbaunummer 897 (blau, spec1) letzte Woche aus dem Hausflur geklaut wurde.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Juli 2014)

@slowbeat: 
Zum Thema Sattelrohrdurchmesser: Du denkst also an die Leute, die umrüsten, oder verhandenes verwenden wollen? Leute, die also bisher ein Alva 160, Alva 180, Reed, die letzte Supershuttle-, Edison-, Golden Willow-Generation fahren und sich schon eine Stütze nachgerüstet haben, die freuen sich dann also, dass wir von 30.9 auf 31.6 umrüsten, richtig? 30.9 und 31.6 sind die weitverbreitetsten Durchmesser. Welcher von beiden nun weiter verbreitet ist, das möchte ich nicht beurteilen müssen, ich denke aber es hält sich gut die Waage. Fakt ist, dass alle gängigen Vario- Stützen in 30.9 erhätlich sind, und das bleibt Fakt, solange du mir keine weiteren nennen kannst, wie du es behauptet hast. Warum sollten wir also auf 31.6 umschwenken? Da würden wir also (und das auch nur eventuell) denjenigen einen Gefallen tun, die bisher ein Rad mit 31.6 gefahren haben (und das ist mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Bionicon), während die Mehrheit unsere bisherigen Kunden und somit Bionicon-Fahrer mit bereits nachgerüsteten Stützen in die Röhre schauen. So sieht´s nämlich aus. 

Zum Thema Wandstärke: (Normale) Sattelklemmen haben einen Standard-Durchmesser von 34.9/35mm, genauso wie Sattelrohre. Der Außendurchmesser wächst also nicht mit dem Innendurchmesser, wie du es vermutest. ein 30.9 Sattelrohr hat den gleiche Außedurchmesser wie ein 31.6er. Letztlich ist es -wie du richtig erkennst - Spekulation deinerseits, die sich leider nicht bestätigt, weil du leider nicht in diesem Business tätig bist und deshalb einige Sachen nicht wisse kannst. Und genau deswegen bitte ich dich mit solchen Spekulationen nicht erstmal zu schiessen, sondern sich vorher eingehend Gedanken zu machen, und auch zu bedenken, dass es Gründe geben kann, die man selber nicht weiß, weil man ganz einfach keine Ahnung davon hat.

Dass dein Bike gestohlen wurde tut mir aufrichtig leid. 
Bei uns ist letze Woche in PDS am zweiten Tag auch in unser Chalet eingebrochen worden. Wir waren gerade mit den Bikes unterwegs, deshalb wurde keines unserer "First-Choice" Bikes entwendet. Auch keines der Prototypen, die noch in der Wohnung standen. Die Diebe hatten es offensichtlich nur auf Bargeld abgesehen, selbst Laptops und Kameras blieben auf dem Tisch liegen. Ein Bike, ein Ipad, und ca. 1500€ Bargeld waren aber weg, wennich mich Recht erinnere. Ich hatte Glück...

Tags zuvor hatte wir die Franzosen aus der WM gekickt, Vielleicht hat´s damit ja was zu tun... Man weiß es nicht. Schlimm ist auch dass wir zunächst selbst verdächtigt wurden... Naja es gibt halt einfach dreckige Scheißkerle auf dieser Welt!

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte grad was sagen....., besser nicht.

ja ist wirklich traurig.


----------



## slowbeat (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Sacki, 
Wie inne PN: ich denke an Leute, die von anderen Marken kommen.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (15. Juli 2014)

Ihr redet einfach nur aneinander vorbei. 
Du redest vom Gebrauchtmarkt, auf dem es selten(er) 30.9er Stützen gibt, als 31,6er. 
Und Sacki redet von "Fakt ist, dass es alle Vario-Stützen auch in 30.9 gibt" (Zitat). 
Hinzu kommt, dass es bei euch wie in einer guten alten Ehe ist. Jeder will das letzte Wort haben. Und das lässt den Fred hier zwar weiter leben, nützt aber allen herzlichst wenig. 
Fakt ist, dass Bionicon niemals den Sattelstützendurchmesser ändern würde, weil du eine Nicht-30.9er-Stütze gefunden hast. Also umarmt euch, habt euch lieb und geht das machen, was man jetzt nach der WM wieder machen kann. Die schönste Nebensache der Welt: Biken!!!


Amen!


----------



## slowbeat (15. Juli 2014)

Danke slash!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (22. Juli 2014)

noch viel wichtiger .......... ab auf´s BIKE


----------



## Sackmann (24. Juli 2014)

Schaut mal, was ich da gefunden habe...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69759


----------



## bonzoo (24. Juli 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schaut mal, was ich da gefunden habe...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69759



Da braut sich doch was zusammen  Bin schon gespannt! Auf jeden Fall eine gute Sache, dass Bionicon deutlich mehr Medienpräsenz hat.


----------



## Promontorium (24. Juli 2014)

Da kommt also demnächst ein Bericht...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. Juli 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schaut mal, was ich da gefunden habe...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69759



WOW!!! Probefahrt erwünscht


----------



## Sackmann (24. Juli 2014)

Und immer schön liken, Jungs und Mädels. ;-)


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juli 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schaut mal, was ich da gefunden habe...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69759


Mit 180mm und Doppelbrückengabel 
Eben das "Echte"!


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2014)

Habe am WE einen Biker gesehen, der ein tolles Bike fuhr bzw. flog  :


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Juli 2014)

Den habe ich auch gesehen 
Und der ist sowas von hin und weg von diesem neuen Bike, daß es Renä Gestern nur in einem unbeobachteten Moment gelang dieses Hammerbike wieder in seinen "Bioniconlaster" zu laden.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2014)

@Sackmann: / @bionicon: Hat das 180er Evo eigentlich Bikeparkfreigabe?


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Juli 2014)

Für die News-Muffel 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bion...om-tegernsee-vorstellung-crowdfunding.715859/
Und Damage? Schon eins bestellt


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2014)

Bin registriert


----------



## sPiediNet (30. Juli 2014)

@Sacki 
kannst du uns nochmals genau erläutern, welche EVO Ausführungen am Montag vorbestellt werden können?
Welches sind die X01 Topmodelle? Schliesslich möchte ich entspannt in den Urlaub gehen und nicht das Gefühl haben die Aktion verpasst zu haben
Besten Dank und Gruss


----------



## Sackmann (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn das so unklar ist, dann ist das natürlich schade, denn viele haben es dann wohl gar nicht mitbekommen, oder bemerkt, was es alles für Modelle gibt. Deshalb nochmal die Frage: War es unglücklich formuliert, oder haben es die meisten von euch verstanden?
Das EVO wird es ab Montag jedenfalls in ALLEN 0er Ausstattungen (Top-Ausstattung) zum Vorbestellen geben. 


160 26" 0er Spec (mit Bionicon Doppelbrücke) 2500€
180 26" 0er Spec (bestes Bike ever) (mit Bionicon Doppelbrücke) 2500€
160 27.5 0er Spec (mit Bionicon System in Single crown Metric) 2600€
180 27.5 0er Spec (mit Bionicon System in Single crown Metric) 2600€
160 27.5 0er Spec (ohne Bionicon System mit Pike und Monarch+) 2500€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (31. Juli 2014)

Ab wann wird es EVO Rahmen kit's geben oder halbe rahmen kit's?


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Juli 2014)

Resibiker schrieb:


> ...oder halbe rahmen...


Linke oder rechte Hälfte  
der mußte sein - lieber Resibiker - habe natürlich verstanden was Du meinst.

@Sackmann: Ab wann wird es denn Edison Evos in Gr. S in Eurem Testfuhrpark geben? Am Besten in der Variante "Best Bike Ever"


----------



## Sackmann (31. Juli 2014)

Framekits sind ab Montag vorbestellbar.
Darauf gibt´s aber keinen Deal.
Frames mit Gabel+Dämpfer (auch NBS) für 1900€ (mtb-news sagt noch 1999€, wurde aber geändert)
oder auch Frame ONLY mit Universer für 950€


----------



## Promontorium (31. Juli 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 160 26" 0er Spec (mit Bionicon Doppelbrücke) 2500€
> 180 26" 0er Spec (bestes Bike ever) (mit Bionicon Doppelbrücke) 2500€
> 160 27.5 0er Spec (mit Bionicon System in Single crown Metric) 2600€
> 180 27.5 0er Spec (mit Bionicon System in Single crown Metric) 2600€
> 160 27.5 0er Spec (ohne Bionicon System mit Pike und Monarch+) 2500€


Wow, der Preis ist heiß! Unabhängig davon: das Ding wird ein Renner, dat hab' ich im Urin!


----------



## Trigan (31. Juli 2014)

Das 160 27.5 hat hinten 160 und vorne 180 mm Federweg und das 180 27.5. Vorne und hinten 180 mm. Korrekt?


----------



## Sackmann (31. Juli 2014)

Nein nein!!! Natürlich nicht. Das 160er hat 160/160 und das 180er hat 180/180. Wie kommst du darauf? Warum sollte es sonst zwei verschiedene Rocker geben?


----------



## Resibiker (31. Juli 2014)

Also mit Bionicon Systhem 160mm 26"und Doppelbrückengabel gibs nicht weniger wie Ein Ganzes Frame kit. Meine Kartuchen vom Edison G2S 160mm sin ja noch neuwertig Die breuchte ich ja dann nicht


----------



## Sackmann (31. Juli 2014)

Also wenn du hoffst, dass wir ein komplettes Bionicon Framekit aber ohne Kartuschen anbieten , dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Das ist nicht möglich.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (1. August 2014)

Also der Preis ist ja absolut HAMMER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (1. August 2014)

Dann hol dir eins. ;-)


----------



## bikerchris87 (1. August 2014)

Nochmal wegen dem vorbestellen.... ist dies nur am 4. August möglich, bzw sind die Stückzahlen begrenzt?


----------



## Sackmann (1. August 2014)

Am 04. August geht´s los. 
1. Maximal bis 30.August. 
2. Maximal 200 Stück
Und wenn ich jetzt mal schätzen darf, nachdem ich ja mitbekomme, was hier bei uns gerade am Telefon und im Mailverkehr los ist, dann wird die Aktion nicht bis zum 30. August gehen.


----------



## jenzz (1. August 2014)

"180 26" 0er Spec (*bestes Bike ever*) (mit Bionicon Doppelbrücke)" <-- da würde mich jetzt interessieren, was genau dieses zum besten macht? Ich bin mir nämlich noch sehr unschlüssig welches ich am liebsten hätte... :-D


----------



## Sackmann (1. August 2014)

Weil es persönlich mein absoluter und unerreichter Favourite ist. Und ich bin schon alle anderen gefahren.   Flach und schnell und sehr sehr satt auf dem Boden!!!


----------



## Gpunkt (1. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Weil es persönlich mein absoluter und unerreichter Favourite ist. Und ich bin schon alle anderen gefahren.   Flach und schnell und sehr sehr satt auf dem Boden!!!


Na da bin ich froh das ich es so bestell, wer mir das wohl empfohlen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northface100 (1. August 2014)

Servus 
Bin drauf und dran das neue Edison  in 26 und 180mm zu bestellen.Liege natürlich zwischen 2 Größen bin 180 groß und Schrittlänge is 84 cm.Bin jetz am überlegen ob M oder L.Fahre fast nur Singeltrails
Hat da jemand für mich ne Empfehlung welche Größe 
Gruß aus Heidelberg


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2014)

Hi,
bin 1,80 Schrittlänge 85: M passt perfekt 
Aber nicht jeder fährt gleich.
Ich mag die Rahmen lieber was kleiner


----------



## northface100 (1. August 2014)

Ja Danke !!
Stimmt jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben was die Rahmengröße betrifft.War vor 3 Jahren bei Ralf in Teneriffa und hab sein Supershuttel Fr gefahren.War echt Suuper.Habe mich dann aber für ein Scott Genius 20 entschieden,weil ich es supergünstig bekommen habe anstatt 4300 für 1700 Euro.Aber jetzt ist es Zeit für ein neues Bionicon!!!! Und den Schnapper 1000 Euro günstiger will ich auch nicht verpassen.Werde dann Größe M bestellen.
Gruß
Ps:Was für ne Länge hast du denn bei der Sattelstütze bestellt,bist ja das Bike schon gefahren.
Muss mir dann auch ein 30 Kettenblatt besorgen!!


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2014)

Die 150er.
Habe dann noch ca. 3cm Luft je nach Sattel.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (3. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn das so unklar ist, dann ist das natürlich schade, denn viele haben es dann wohl gar nicht mitbekommen, oder bemerkt, was es alles für Modelle gibt. Deshalb nochmal die Frage: War es unglücklich formuliert, oder haben es die meisten von euch verstanden?
> Das EVO wird es ab Montag jedenfalls in ALLEN 0er Ausstattungen (Top-Ausstattung) zum Vorbestellen geben.
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe mich vor vielen Wochen vormerken lassen, habe aber leider vorab keine Infos über Preise, Ausstattung etc. erhalten. Jetzt gabs auf der Homepage vor 2 Tagen plötzlich den Hinweis auf den 4.8.. Sorry vielleicht hab ich  da ja was verpasst. Sollte es so sein entschuldige ich mich gleich mal sicherheitshalber. Aber irgendwie wars wohl doch nicht so ganz transparent, oder ? Hab mich jetzt durchs Forum gewühlt und weis zumindest Preis, Preisvorteil, Federweg und Radgröße. Reifen, Sattelstütze, Dämpfer, Farben auch. Aber nur übers Forum oder der WOMB. Nicht über die offiziellen Hersteller-Seiten. Warum wurde auf der Edison - Seite da nicht mal ein komplettes aktuelles Datenblatt eingestellt.? Bin jetzt ausgerechnet im Urlaub und kann nicht teilnehmen da ich auf jeden Fall eine Probefahrt machen möchte. Viele Grüße an den Tegernsee und guten Verkauf. Nix für ungut.


----------



## Resibiker (3. August 2014)

@TheSpecialOne
Wenn du dich auf der EVO homepage für die newsletter angemeldet hast hättest du ne mail bekommen mit einem link wo die ganze Rabatt action,Preise und tech info drin sind


----------



## slimane- (3. August 2014)

Also ich habe trotz Anmeldung vor ca. 2 Wochen keine Mail bekommen... Und im Spam-Ordner ist auch nicht's


----------



## sPiediNet (3. August 2014)

slimane- schrieb:


> Also ich habe trotz Anmeldung vor ca. 2 Wochen keine Mail bekommen... Und im Spam-Ordner ist auch nicht's


ich denke, dass dieser "subscribe" button erst ab dem 4.7. aktiviert wird und man dann das Mail für die Bestellung erhält bzw. alle die sich bisher eingetragen haben, dann das Mail erhalten.


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ich denke, dass dieser "subscribe" button erst ab dem 4.7. aktiviert wird und man dann das Mail für die Bestellung erhält bzw. alle die sich bisher eingetragen haben, dann das Mail erhalten.





Resibiker schrieb:


> @TheSpecialOne
> Wenn du dich auf der EVO homepage für die newsletter angemeldet hast hättest du ne mail bekommen mit einem link wo die ganze Rabatt action,Preise und tech info drin sind


----------



## TheSpecialOne (3. August 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ich denke, dass dieser "subscribe" button erst ab dem 4.7. aktiviert wird und man dann das Mail für die Bestellung erhält bzw. alle die sich bisher eingetragen haben, dann das Mail erhalten.



Also ich hab mich vor etwa 8 +/- Wochen über die Edison - Seite angemeldet. Und dann bin ich fast täglich auf die Homepage und die Edison - Seite um nix zu verpassen. Nur im Forum war ich leider nur sehr unregelmäßig und da hab ich dann wohl einiges verpasst. Hab ja auch Mails direkt geschrieben usw. und mich halt drauf verlassen das da rechtzeitig Infos kommen. However, ich bin gespannt wie die Aktion läuft und dann muss ich halt u.U. mehr zahlen. Aber stressen werd´ich mich jetzt nicht lassen. Vielleicht ganz gut so. Wer weis welche Varianten, Farben usw. dann folgen. Und heuer werden die Teile wohl auch nicht  mehr geliefert. Ich wünsche trotzdem allen Bestellern ein geiles Bike und allen einen sturzfreien Sommer. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (3. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 310354​


sorry ..meinte natürlich den Montag 04.08.2014


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. August 2014)

Der Button ist seit Mitte vergangener Woche aktiv, denke ich. Außerdem gibt es die Edison-HP doch noch gar nicht länger, oder?

Kann es sein, dass es sich um verschiedene Edisonseiten handelt??


----------



## Resibiker (3. August 2014)

Der link für die EVO seite hat Sacki am 29 mai hier im thema bekantgegeben. Und der Subscribe button ist mindestens 2 wochen activ, ich hab mich zwar erst am 31/07 angemeldet mit bestätigungs mail und am 1/08 kahm die mail mit dem link zum PDF mit der tech-info.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (3. August 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Der Button ist seit Mitte vergangener Woche aktiv, denke ich. Außerdem gibt es die Edison-HP doch noch gar nicht länger, oder?
> 
> Kann es sein, dass es sich um verschiedene Edisonseiten handelt??



Zunächst mal danke an alle für die Infos dazu. Ich bin auf den Seiten Bionicon.com und evo.bionicon.com unterwegs gewesen, und das mehr oder weniger seit ca. 8 Wochen täglich. Wär sicher kein Fehler gewesen die Infos zum neuen Bike (techn. Daten, Preise) da ca. 2 Wochen vor Verkaufsstart auch offen reinzustellen. Aber war halt so von der Kampagne her konzipiert.  Nicht bös gemeint. Alles gut.


----------



## steffpro (3. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Weil es persönlich mein absoluter und unerreichter Favourite ist. Und ich bin schon alle anderen gefahren.   Flach und schnell und sehr sehr satt auf dem Boden!!!



Hallo Sacki, ich interessiere mich auch fürs Edison Evo. Ich hab jetzt eher zum 160ger tendiert. Warum bevorzugst du das 26" 180? Fährst du so grobe Strecken? Liegts am höheren Innenlager des 26"? Oder an der DB G2s?

Lässt sich das 180 genauso gut hochtreten wie das 160? 

Lässt sich die Metric intern zwischen 160mm und 180mm umbauen? Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, kann man die DA G2s intern ja zwischen 160 und 180 umbauen.

Könnt ihr schon sagen was der Umlenkhebel für eine spätere Änderung des hinteren Federwegs kostet ? DerDämpfer ist ja bei beiden Federwegen identisch ?!? Kann man den anderen Umlenkhebel evtl. gleich mit dem Bike bestellen?

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg mit den neuen Edison Evo.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (3. August 2014)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Zunächst mal danke an alle für die Infos dazu. Ich bin auf den Seiten Bionicon.com und evo.bionicon.com unterwegs gewesen, und das mehr oder weniger seit ca. 8 Wochen täglich. Wär sicher kein Fehler gewesen die Infos zum neuen Bike (techn. Daten, Preise) da ca. 2 Wochen vor Verkaufsstart auch offen reinzustellen. Aber war halt so von der Kampagne her konzipiert.  Nicht bös gemeint. Alles gut.



...vielleicht liegts auch an meinen Computer Einstellungen. Über Umwege (Google / Bilder) bin ich jetzt auf die Seiten gekommen mit den erweiterten Infos. Nur die Specs. lassen sich nicht öffnen. Seltsam. Aber ne Info-Mail aufgrund meiner Vormerkung über den Subscribe-Botton habe ich trotzdem nicht bekommen..... Also viel Erfolg.


----------



## Sackmann (3. August 2014)

Ich bevorzuge das 180er, weil es mir am besten taugt. Das Bike liegt extrem satt auf der Strecke, es saugt sich wirklich am Boden fest. Das 160er 26" ist da ähnlich, aber eben mit 2cm weniger Federweg. Die 160 nutzt man zwar auch kaum auf dem Trail, aber man spürt die 2cm mehr Reserven, die man hätte. Man stellt das Bike ganz einfach anders ein, nutzt dann vieleicht den selben Federweg und trotzdem ist diese Bike viel satter auf dem Trail. Ich kann es schwer beschreiben, aber ich liebe einfach dieses Bike und würde es gegen kein anderes eintauschen wollen. Das Bike klettert besser steile Rampen hoch als jedes andere Enduro einer beliebigen anderen Marke, das kann ich euch versprechen und bergab ist es eine Macht. Ich habe zu wenige 180mm Enduros selbst gefahren, um da Vergleiche bergab zu ziehen, aber da wird die Luft auch ganz schön dünn, wenn man Vergleichsbikes heranziehen will. Denn es gibt einfach nichts was 180mm hat und bergauf noch anständig klettert. 30mm Absenkung nehme ich perönlich nicht wirklich ernst, wenn es dauerhaft mal jenseits der 20% Marke geht. Und wir verstehen aufgrund der topographischen Bedingungen, die hier am Tegernsee vorherrschen, unter "anständig klettern" etwas anderes als vielleicht die meisten Mountainbiker.


----------



## VAN HALEN (3. August 2014)

Was mir zu dem Thema einfallt:
Echte Bioniconisten sind alles Doppelagenten !


----------



## Votec Tox (3. August 2014)

Manche sogar Spezialagenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (3. August 2014)

@Sacki Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab mittlerweile auch gelesen, dass du mit dem Bike sehr flott beim Megavalanche warst.

Kannst du meine anderen Fragen auch noch beantworten? 
Lässt sich die Metric intern zwischen 160mm und 180mm umbauen? Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, kann man die DA G2s intern ja zwischen 160 und 180 umbauen.

Könnt ihr schon sagen was der Umlenkhebel für eine spätere Änderung des hinteren Federwegs kostet ? Der Dämpfer ist ja bei beiden Federwegen identisch ?!? Kann man den anderen Umlenkhebel evtl. gleich mit dem Bike bestellen?


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2014)

Einfach ein 180er kaufen und gut isses. Das sagt schon die Logik!
Den Menschen vertrauen, die sich damit am besten auskennen!

Die 20mm Unterschied sind nicht einmal 2 Fingerbreite - das ist nix!
Wozu ein 160er kaufen und dann nach einem 3/4 Jahr anfangen ,
daran rumfrickeln UND Geld investieren, um es auf 180 zu bringen? 

PS: Bist du Informatiker?!


----------



## Stef70 (3. August 2014)

Nu muß ich mich auch mal melden, da ich vor dem gleichen Problem stehe - 160 oder 180mm?? 
Nachdem ich beim Tegernsee-Bikefestival die ersten Muster des EVOs gesehen hab, war ich mir sicher: grau/gelb mit 160mm FW und dann kommt der Sacki und und sagt 180mm=bestes Bike ever   (völlige Verwirrung ) Also bin ich inzwischen beim EVO in Kunterbunt mit 180mm FW weils irgendwie geiler ist... 

Fahre derzeit ein TESLA mit G2-Gabel und liebe es , weil ich damit fast alles machen kann. Mit Crossmax ST Laufrädern und Fat Albert/ Racing Ralph 4x (jaja, auch wenn das nicht auf ein Enduro gehört - funzt aber prima!) ist`s Eisdielen und Biergarten tauglich  bzw. lässt sich auch mal ne längere Tour fahren und geht auf trockenem Waldboden richtig gut. Und mit stabileren Veltec Rädern und Maxxis Minion lässt sichs z.B. auch am Gardasee, Saalbach oder im Bikepark ordentlich bewegen 
Lediglich bei schnellen Wurzel- oder Steinpassagen würde ich mir mehr Federweg bzw. ne "fluffigere" Federung wünschen oder in steilen, verblockten Passagen, dass die Gabel nicht so wegsackt.

Ist das 180mm EVO denn noch halbwegs Tourentauglich?? Die Crossmax könnte ich ja dafür auch ins EVO schrauben 
Mir gehts auch nicht darum möglichst schnell irgendwo anzukommen, ich will nur ankommen und bergab möglichst viel Spaß haben!

Und was mach ich jetzt 160mm und gediegen, oder 180mm und bunt?? 

Muß wohl nen Kurzurlaub am Tegernsee planen und Probefahren...


----------



## steffpro (3. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Einfach ein 180er kaufen und gut isses. ....
> 
> PS: Bist du Informatiker?! Anhang anzeigen 310553



Hahaha, 20mm machen keinen Unterschied. Schaffst du auf dem Bau?

Wenn 20 mm keinen Unterschied machen warum werden dann 2 verschiedene Federwege angeboten?


----------



## bonzoo (4. August 2014)

@Stef70 Probefahren ist natürlich immer am Besten. 

Ansonsten musst du schauen, wo dein Schwerpunkt liegt. Bikepark & schnelle, harte Abfahrten -> 180mm. Fokus eher auf Touren? Dann würde ich zu 160mm tendieren. Natürlich kannst du auch Touren usw. mit 180mm fahren, aber für mich wäre das einfach "Overkill".

Generell glaube ich, dass das Edison EVO mit den 160mm schon viel Reservere bieten wird und sich nach "mehr" anfühlen wird als die aktuellen 160er Modelle. Laut Sacki wurde die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus überarbeitet und laut WOMB ist das Fahrwerk eher progressiv.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @Sackmann: Ab wann wird es denn Edison Evos in Gr. S in Eurem Testfuhrpark geben? Am Besten in der Variante "Best Bike Ever"


schau mal hier: 


Sackmann schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Testbikes sind momentan verfügbar:
> *Größe S:*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (4. August 2014)

Vielen Dank! Gerade eben entdeckt


----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2014)

@steffpro:
Die Metric lässt sich intern nicht umbauen. Um den Federweg von 160 auf 180 zu ändern ist eine andere Luftkartusche nötig, die Dämpfung bleibt allerdings gleich. Auch die G2s Gabeln kann man nicht intern umbauen.
1. Die Castings und Brücken von 160 und 180 sind ja komplett verschieden.
2. Eine 160er auf 180 zu verlängern geht überhaupt nicht.
2. Wenn jemand die Idee hat, eine 180er auf 160 traveln will, dann fass ich mir auch an den Kopf, weil die 180er (bis auf 3-4mm) genau gleich hoch baut wie die 160er, nur eben 20mm mehr Federweg hat. Warum also beschneiden? Deshalb ja auch die nahezu identische Geometrie von 160 und 180 in 26". Die getravelte 180er würde also entweder tiefer bauen als eine reguläre 160er, wenn ich sie durch früheres Top-Out kürze, oder einfach 20mm weniger Federweg machen, wenn ich sie durch Bottom-out kürze. Ich weiß nicht, wo dieses Gerücht herkommt, dass man intern traveln kann, aber das macht weder Sinn, noch ist es einfach so möglich. Ich habe dies jetzt zum zweiten Mal in dieser Woche diese Frage, deswegen würde mich wirklich interessieren, wo dieses Grücht herkommt.
3. Eine Metric kann im Federweg umgebaut werden, aber nur durch eine andere Luftkartusche.

Preise für den Umlenkhebel gibt es noch nicht, bestellbar mit dem Bike geht auch erstmal nicht, da wir jetzt zunächst dieses Angebot für 2500 haben. Alles andere kommt später.
Der Dämpfer ist bei beiden Federwegen identisch, das ist richtig.

@ "best Bike ever" ist aber 180 und nicht 160.


----------



## bikerchris87 (4. August 2014)

Ich habe mich für 160er Federweg entschieden, fahre momentan ein Alva 180, ist geil, aber ausnutzen tu ich den Federweg so gut wie nie, fürn Bikepark hab ich mir eh ein anderes Bike zugelegt. Tourentauglich ist das Alva allemal wobei ich feststellen musste dass das Supershuttle von meim Kumpel viel leichter vorwärts geht.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. August 2014)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> ...Tourentauglich ist das Alva allemal wobei ich feststellen musste dass das Supershuttle von meim Kumpel viel leichter vorwärts geht.


Echt jetzt? Habt Ihr vieleicht extrem unterschiedliche Reifen? 
Bin anfangs auch Supershuttle gefahren, dann ja das IW und nun das Alva 180 dazu.
Also besser bergauf und tourentauglicher geht/ist für mich allemal das Alva, allein von der Sitzposition her, 
das Supershuttle - und das IW natürlich noch deutlicher - sind bergab ein Traum und ebenso im verblockten Gelände.


----------



## bikerchris87 (4. August 2014)

Reifen haben wir unterschiedliche, ich Maxxis Minion in 2,5 und das Supershuttle hat Schwalbe, aber welche weiß ich jetzt nicht, auf alle fälle keine Downhillreifen. Meinst dass das echt so viel ausmachen kann?


----------



## steffpro (4. August 2014)

Ich hab das über die Verstellbarkeit der Metric hier vor einiger Zeit gelesen und wahrscheinlich jetzt irgendwie mit der Double Agent verwurschtelt. Sorry. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-rv-1-metric-und-sweep-slant-neues-auf-dem-gabelmarkt.633198/ 

Das die Double Agent in der 180 Version einfach nur tiefer einfedert war mir nicht bekannt. Für mich hat eine Gabel mit 20mm mehr einfach auch höher gebaut. Hab bisher keine Erfahrung mit dem Bionicon System sondern nur mit anderen Gabeln.


----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2014)

Double-Agent 160 und Double-Agent 180 sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Gabeln. 
Die Metric 160 und 180 unterscheiden sich nur durch die Luftkartusche.


----------



## slash-sash (4. August 2014)

Und nur noch mal, dass ich es auch richtig verstanden habe:
Die Metric bekomme ich in 180mm bei 650b? Sprich also, X-Fusion hat eine 180er Gabel, die 650b tauglich ist. Und das aber nicht, wie die Durolux, zwar 650b aufnehmen kann, sondern eine "echte" 650b-Gabel ist?!
Und ich würde das 650b in der 180mm Version in grau/gelb bekommen?


Sascha


----------



## 4mate (4. August 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Und ich würde das 650b in der 180mm Version in grau/gelb bekommen?


Yep. So steht es geschrieben auf dieser Total-Info-Seite:
http://evo.bionicon.com/ 
BITTE ALLE AUSWENDIG LERNEN! 
Normal lässt man aber der Frau den Farberich auswählen - in Rot/gestreiftz issses viiiiiiiiel hübscher!


----------



## pam-tho (4. August 2014)

Hallo

Vielleicht bin ich ja blind oder kann nicht lesen.
Aber kann mir einer sagen wie die Gewichte des EVO sind?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2014)

Das ist richtig. Die Metric gibt es als 26" Version und als 27.5 Version. Wir verbauen in Verbindung mit unserem System ausschließlich die 650b Variante. Und ja, du würdest das 27.5er in grau/gelb bekommen.


----------



## slash-sash (4. August 2014)

Das ist ja die erste 650b Gabel, die ich kenne, die 180mm "kann".…


Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2014)

Gewichte gibt´s nicht! Erstens stimmen die nie p)und zweitens zwingt einen das immer zur Magersucht und das ist nicht gut für eine Bike, das ordnungsgemäße bewegt wird. Ohne Gewicht lebt sich´s viel ungenierter. 
Das 180er 0er Spec wird das schwerste Bike sein, das ihr jetz vorordern könnt und das sollte bei ganz knapp unter 14kg landen, wenn es hier bei uns rausgeht.
Mein Proto-180er 26" jedenfalls wiegt mit Magic Mary und 2015er Nobby Nics, tubeless, anderem Lenker, anderem Sattel und ansonsten exakt dem Spec 0 von der Homepage 14,15kg inklusive 400+g Pedalen. Hab ich jetzt extra nochmal nachgewogen für diejenigen, die es genau wissen wollen. Aber: es gibt wichtigeres als 500g Gewicht. Mein Supershuttle wog am Ende dann ganz knapp aber doch über 15 und damit gings immer noch besser berghoch, und spaßiger bergab, als mit den meisten "modernen" Enduros.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. August 2014)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> ...Meinst dass das echt so viel ausmachen kann?


Vielleicht wenn es z.B. Conti Kaiser aus Superklebegummi am Alva und Schwalbe Rock Razor am SuperS wären...
Und Du meinst wirklich bergauf und ebenhin geht für Dich das Supershuttle viel besser als das Alva? 
Na gut - aus der Ferne kann man dazu schwer was sagen, für mich ist es genau anders herum 
Aber bergab und in technischem Gelände ist das SuperS (und das IW) eine Macht und taugt mir viel mehr als das Alva,
aber das ist ja alles subjektiv!


----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2014)

Tja...man lernt nie aus... 
Einfach mal hier nachlesen, dann musst du´s nicht mir glauben, sondern dem Hersteller:

http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/forks/metric-series/hlr.html#specifications


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. August 2014)

Ich hatte ja in einem anderen Thread nach dem Gewicht gefragt, aber nicht wegen Magersucht sondern weil mich versichern wollte, dass es sich gerade nicht um so ein abgespecktes filligranes Teil handelt. Ich will es ja fordern können


----------



## beuze1 (29. August 2014)

Warum ist Bionicon dieses Jahr nicht auf der Eurobike??

.


----------



## slash-sash (29. August 2014)

Mensch, die sind doch bald pleite 
Steht doch schon im Bionicon's-Zukunft-Fred 
Nee, Scherz beiseite. Keine Ahnung. Aber irgend jemand meinte, dass doch ein paar Räder dort stehen würden. Aber wo, bei wem. Würde ich nämlich gerne sehen, wenn ich morgen da bin. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2014)

Editier doch bitte Deinen Post....
Humor hin oder her 
Ohne die 1. Zeile geht's auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (29. August 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Aber irgend jemand meinte, dass doch ein paar Räder dort stehen würden. Aber wo, bei wem. Würde ich nämlich gerne sehen, wenn ich morgen da bin.
> 
> 
> Sascha


Ich zitiere mal von der Bionicon Facebook Seite:

"EUROBIKE 2014
Wir sind als Direktvertrieb nicht mit eigenem Stand auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen vertreten.
Trotzdem ist das edison EVO als Ausstellerbike mit dem pedelec center motor "e-ram" vor Ort - bei der Firma NOVATEC (Stand A6-405 und Freigelände FGO-128)."


----------



## damage0099 (31. August 2014)

Da ich doch neulich hier fragte wg. Evo und 'Bikepark-Freigabe'...dazu hab ich auf der HP von Bionicon was interessantes gefunden!

http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/about_bionicon/download/cl_130308_manual_DE.pdf

Seite 9 unten....!


----------



## sPiediNet (31. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Da ich doch neulich hier fragte wg. Evo und 'Bikepark-Freigabe'...dazu hab ich auf der HP von Bionicon was interessantes gefunden!
> 
> http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/about_bionicon/download/cl_130308_manual_DE.pdf
> 
> Seite 9 unten....!


Würde das Bike in der USA verkauft, wird auch stehen, dass während der Fahrt die Finger nicht zwischen die Speichen gehalten werden dürfen, weil dies zum Verlust dieser führen könnte.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. August 2014)

Que Sera, Sera


----------



## JvS-105 (2. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Gewichte gibt´s nicht! Erstens stimmen die nie p)und zweitens zwingt einen das immer zur Magersucht und das ist nicht gut für eine Bike, das ordnungsgemäße bewegt wird. Ohne Gewicht lebt sich´s viel ungenierter.



Gefällt mir ;-)
mein Bike soll ja auch zu mir (85 kg) passen.

Griass - JvS


----------



## Sackmann (12. September 2014)

Hier sind mal wieder News:




Wer also noch ein Herbstschnäppchen sucht, der wird hier fündig. Günstiger wird ein 0er Spec nicht mehr. Aufgebaut und lieferbar ab sofort, bzw. innerhalb weniger Tage (nach momentanem Stand). Einige X01 Reeds in limited Farbvariante haben wir schon vorgebaut.
Wenn das EVO hier ankommt sollen alle 2014er Modelle raus sein, also verkündet die frohe Botschaft an alle, die ihr kennt.
Wenn weg, dann weg...

http://bionicon.com/?___store=german&___from_store=default

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. September 2014)

Sabber, da frage ich mich, ob das Evo die Warterei wert sein wird. Das muss schon eine Verbesserung darstellen. Mit nem Alva hätte ich ja sonst schon ein paar tausend Kilometer hinter mir
Da könnte ein gewisser User ja jetzt zuschlagen, statt uns die EvoPreSaleAktion madig zu reden


----------



## Sackmann (12. September 2014)

Das könnte er machen. Aber solch ein User sollte lieber bei anderen Marken mit gutem Preis-/Ausstattungsverhältnis zuschlagen (und ich sage bewusst (Preis/Ausstattung), da sind wir vielleicht alle besser mit bedient. Denn das Vertrauen in Bionicon ist bei ihm ohnehin nicht da. Denn eine Fox oder Rock-Shox muss es bei einem solchen schon sein, damit das Gewissen beruhigt ist, was ganz Tolles gekauft zu haben. Tsssss......


----------



## Urbayer (12. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ....... Denn eine Fox oder Rock-Shox muss es bei einem solchen schon sein, damit das Gewissen beruhigt ist, was ganz Tolles gekauft zu haben. Tsssss......



Tja, manche lassen sich einfach vom Namen blenden.
Ich habe innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahren RS und Fox Gabeln verwendet. 
Richtig glücklich wurde ich erst mit Bionicon. Einfach phantastisch, was die Gabel alles glatt bügelt.


----------



## Sackmann (12. September 2014)

Ich sage nicht, dass deren Gabeln nicht gut sind... Nur ist es wirklich nervig, wenn Leute , die null (0, zero) Ahnung haben, fragen, wie die Bionicon Gabeln denn im Vergleich zu einer Pike oder Fox (Zitat) sind.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ..., fragen, wie die Bionicon Gabeln denn im Vergleich zu einer Pike oder Fox (Zitat) sind.


Wie eine Kuchengabel zu einer Mistgabel?


----------



## Promontorium (13. September 2014)

@Sacki:
Unabhängig von dem, wer denn nun gerade diese Gabelfrage gestellt hat oder in Zukunft stellen wird: wo liegt das Problem?
Es wird natürlich gefragt, wie sich die G2S im Vergelich zu Pike und Konsorten schlägt, denn diese Gabel(n) wird/werden hier nunmal sehr gelobt. Klar, da gibt es viele Nachplapperer, aber deren ( = Gabeln) guter Ruf ist mittlerweile schon repräsentativ. Oder will man ernsthaft in Frage stellen, daß es User gibt, die a) mehrere dieser Gabeln schon gefahren sind, also einen objektiven Vergleich haben und b) das schon auch ganz gut einschätzen können? Man bedenke: den Unterschied G2 zu G2S wollen auch fast alle gespürt haben!

Und ob man eine Pike oder ensprechende Fox oder oder oder nun gefahren hat oder nicht: was ändert's?
Der, der die Gabeln gefahrent hat, wird möglicherweise chirurgisch präzise nach der Performance der Druckstufe in Abhängigkeit des Luftdrucks bei voll aufgedrehter Zugstufe in Verbindung mit der Hinterbauperformance bei Vollmond bohren, was dann wieder zu Diskussionen führt, die nerven!
Der, der nur fragt, ohne sie gefahren zu haben, ist dann auch wieder ungern gesehen!

Wie geagt, es ist aus *BEIDER* Sichtweisen her verständlich, wenn so gefragt wird. Wie die Formulierung dann aussieht ("Kann diese Bionicon-Gabel überhaupt mit der Pike oder Mattoc mithalten?") - sicher manchmal bewußt oder unbewußt provokativ - , kann nerven oder Wut in einem hochsteigen lassen, klar. Aber inhaltlich ist die Frage an sich doch zu verstehen!


----------



## dukestah (13. September 2014)

was mich bei solchen 'diskussionen' am meisten stört, ist der fehlende bezug zur anwendung. ich habe am alva von der coil über g2 zu g2s alles fahren können und habe auch den vergleich zu rockshox gabeln an meinen anderen bikes (recon, reba, bluto) plus gabeln von suntour. allerdings fahre ich nicht alle strecken mit allen bikes, weil das ja nicht der sinn der ganzen sache wäre. die g2s am alva braucht schon etwas einstellerei und ich hab auch eine weile gebraucht, bis ich ein für mich, und das sehe ich als wesentlich an, passendes setup gefunden habe. rockshox funktioniert erstaunlich gut, so out-of-the-box, und vorallem die low-end gabeln haben ja ausser zugstufe und luftdruck keine externen einstellmöglichkeiten. klar, dämpfung und progression über ölmenge einstellen hab ich auch gemacht aber das ist ja schon ein anderes level. was für den einen tut muss für den anderen nicht auch sinn machen und was nützt die beste gabel mit allen möglichen einstellungen wenn der anwender damit nicht zurecht kommt oder schlichtweg überfordert ist. die gabel ist ja auch kein alleinstehendes ding sondern arbeitet in kombination mit dem gesamten bike und die kombi finde ich bei bionicon schon stimmig. ob es mit einer anderen gabel viel besser, anders oder schlechter wäre, ist mir grob egal solange das bike als ganzes funktioniert


----------



## slash-sash (13. September 2014)

Da muss ich dir mal beipflichten. Auch ich finde die Frage als solches berechtigt. Wenn es jemanden gibt, der Erfahrungen mir meinem bisherigen Produkt (Bike oder Part oder…) gemacht hat und dann noch mit meinem neuen Wunschprodukt vergleichen kann, Hey, super. Dass das dann natürlich sehr subjektiv ist, ist jedem wohl klar. Und somit finde ich, dass besagter, allen bekannter User voll und ganz im Recht war. 
Was da nacher durch seine Hartnäckigkeit und Unverständnisses draus geworden ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Wobei ich auch nicht verstehe, dass das Thema wieder aufgewühlt wird, wo sich doch jeder hier mordsmäßig drüber aufgeregt hat und spätere Scherze darüber angezählt wurden. 


Promontorium schrieb:


> Man bedenke: den Unterschied G2 zu G2S wollen auch fast alle gespürt haben!



 Sorry, aber wenn du DEN Unterschied nicht gespürt oder nur ein bißchen gespürt hast, dann verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. Dann spürst du auch keinen Unterschied vom Bionicon zum Baumarktfahrrad oder vom Porsche zum Dacia oder …


Sascha


----------



## Promontorium (13. September 2014)

Zum einen wird hier nix aufgewühlt, zumindest von mir nicht, da es mir nicht um besagten User ging, sondern ganz allgemein darum, daß diese Frage immer wieder auftaucht, u.a. von ihm damals. Drum hab' ich ihn erwähnt.
Mein Post bezog sich vielmehr auf #746!

Zum anderen spüre ich den Unterschied ganz gewaltig, zumal ich vorher G1 gefahren bin. Hab' nie das Gegenteil behauptet!
Das "fast" in dem Satz bezieht sich auf die Tatsache, daß manche jetzt nicht soo einen Riesenunterschied zur G2 in ihrer letzten Ausbaustufe gespürt haben, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Was ja auch o.k. ist!


----------



## slash-sash (13. September 2014)

Alles gut. Ich meinte auch gar nicht dich mit dem wieder hervorholen des Themas. 

Und ich hatte es so verstanden, dass du den Unterschied G2 zu G2s kaum bis gar nicht spürst. Sorry, wenn ich das falsch interpretiert hatte. Hätte mich, wie schon geschrieben, auch gewundert. Denn G2s zu G2 ist mehr als ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 
Also nichts für ungut, Berufskollege 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (13. September 2014)

Prost!


----------



## Sackmann (13. September 2014)

Ihr müsst schon lesen, was ich schreibe: 



Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass deren Gabeln nicht gut sind... Nur ist es wirklich nervig, wenn Leute , *die null (0, zero) Ahnung haben*, fragen, wie die Bionicon Gabeln denn im Vergleich zu einer Pike oder Fox (Zitat) sind.



Solche Fragen sind berechtigt, WENN man sich mit einem potentiellen Kunden unterhält, der diese Gabeln schon zum Vergleich gefahren ist, bzw. über genügend Erfahrung besitzt, eine Einschätzung der Performance der angefragten Vergleichsgabeln einordnen zu können. Wir - und im Speziellen ich - sprachen in diesem Kontext von einem gewissen User, der sich (leider auch stellvertretend für viele andere Nachplapperer steht), aufgrund meines mehrstündigen Telefonkontakts mit diesem, für mich als jemand offenbart hat, der (entschuldigt bitte die Ausdrucksweise) in keinster Weise auch nur andeuten konnte, dass er diese Fragen stellen sollte, die er gestellt hat. Ganz einfach, weil er nicht weiß, wovon er redet und nur auf Marken aus ist!  
Leute wie er, sollten sich einfach eine Gabel kaufen, die z.B. als beste Gabel gehypt wird, bevor sie schon auf dem Markt ist und sie jemals jemand aus dem Forum gefahren hat. Damit sage ich nicht, dass diese Gabel nicht einwandfrei oder sehr gut funktioniert. Ich sage damit aber wohl, dass es keine Über-Gabel ist, wie sie - mehr oder weniger - gerne dargestellt wird.  Da gibt es andere Gabeln die eine weitaus bessere Performance abliefern, aber in solch einem Zuge nicht genannt werden, weil nicht so bekannt, oder nicht so gehypt. 
Ich hatte das wirklich auf speziell diese Art von Kunden bezogen. Natürlich sind solche Fragen an sich legitim, wenn sie mit einem gewissen Bakground gestellt werden.


----------



## Promontorium (13. September 2014)

Naja, wenn sich  jemand vom Allmountain - in den Endurobereich verändern will und jetzt ein bißchen Recherche betreibt, ob jetzt hier oder in diversen Bikeshops, wird er eben immer auf die üblichen Verdächtigen à la Pike etc. stoßen. Die vermeintlich "besseren" Gabeln, die Du hier andeutest, kann er ja fast gar nicht kennen, denn... ja, die sind eben nicht so gehyped oder allgemein bekannt.
Dennoch muß es ja, und gerade demjenigen, erlaubt sein, zu fragen, wie sich die G2S gegen eben diese schlägt. Daß die Fragen da nicht immer von höchstem technischen Sachverstand sind und sicher oft auch wenig zielgerichtet, kommt vor und nervt. Ich versteh', was Du meinst. Aber immerhin bietet diese Fragerei ja auch die Chance, sein Produkt überzeugend an den Mann zu bringen, besser als es jede HP kann. Und zeugt ja immerhin auch von einem Grundinteresse an Eurem Produkt. Wer weiß, wieviele da draußen runrennen und nie diese doofen Fragen stellen - weil sie mal gehört haben, die Bionicon-Gabeln sind per se Mist und sich deshalb keinen Deut für Euch interessieren.
Was ich also sagen will bzw. ganz persönlich meine: Auch wenn jemand ganz undifferenziert fragt, ob "die mit da Pike mithalten kann?", ist das legitim!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Auch wenn jemand ganz undifferenziert fragt, ob "die mit da Pike mithalten kann?", ist das legitim!


Und es gibt nur eine sinnvolle Antwort: Aber locker!
Warum?
Es zeugt von Selbstbewusstsein und Selbstsicherheit und ist erst einmal nicht zu widerlegen.
Wie will man Gabeln auch vergleichen?
Da habe sogar die Bike Bravos Schwierigkeiten. Die Gabeln müssen im Prinzip in das gleiche Bike eingebaut werden, damit die Einflüsse der Geometrie nicht unterschiedlich ausfallen. Und dann muss da jemand fahren, der das ganze ausreizen kann auf einem Trail, der das auch verlangt. Der einfache Anfänger wird trotzdem keinerlei Unterschied erkennen.
Meine erste Luftgabel war (ist noch) eine RockShox Revelation U-Turn von 2005. Was konnte man da alles einstellen. Lockout am Lenker, Positiv- und Negativkammer, Burst Valve im Lockout Zustand, Dämpfung (Zug- oder Druckstufe?) sowie Federweg.
Und?
Ich habe keine Unterschiede gemerkt, weil ich gar nicht die Strecken fahren konnte, auf denen das möglich gewesen wäre. Lediglich das Lockout schien nützlich zu sein. Dann machte ich mir klar, dass das Einfedern im Wiegetritt vor allem durch eine ineffiziente Trettechnik zustande kommt. Also habe ich mit weicher Feder und ohne Lockout Wiegetritt geübt, bis die Gabel ruhig blieb. Das kommt mir heute noch zugute. Inzwischen habe ich den Lockout abgeklemmt.
Kann ich die Gabel mit der von Bionicon vergleichen? Nicht wirklich, denn mit dem Ghost sehen Trails mental anders aus als mit dem Bionicon. Was ist dann Gabel und was Bike in der Wahrnehmung?

Die G2 und die G2s kann ich gut vergleichen. Gleiches Bike, gleicher Trail und mit der G2s voll über die heftige Line, weil die Gabel so schön arbeitet.

Fazit: Die Antwort ist JA, sie ist im Bionicon Bike ebenbürtig, ohne weitere Erklärungen.


----------



## Promontorium (13. September 2014)

Seh' ich auch so, sie ist echt top! Aber das weiß halt nicht jeder!


----------



## dukestah (14. September 2014)

ich hatte ne ganze weile so meine probleme mit der g2 und mit der g2s, nach dem umstieg von coil auf luft bin ich mit dem alva gar nicht mehr so recht klar gekommen. vorallem die g2 zeigte alle nachteile einer luftkabel, absacken beim bremsen, in den federweg fressen bei längeren wurzelpfaden/treppen etc, unsensibles ansprechen auf schotter und träges gripaufbauen in kurven bei kurzen schlägen. meine heimstrecken bin ich letztlich mit einem stargabelfatbike schneller gefahren als mit dem alva weil ich einfach kein vertrauen mehr hatte. nach umbau auf g2s hat es zwar auch noch einige zeit gedauert aber nach intensiver fahrwerkeinstellerei (ein teilstück meiner strecken immer wieder gefahren, beobachtet, eingestellt, wieder gefahren und immer mit dem dämpfer abgeglichen) und einigen ausfahrten mit nun inzwischen wieder höheren tempo bin ich mit dem alva wieder echt zufrieden. die gabel arbeitet, gibt, wenn es gebraucht wird, den federweg frei, sackt nicht übermäßig beim harten anbremsen ab, hat guten grip in schotterkurven und arbeitet wunderbar sensibel auf wurzelteppichen. was beim alva, aus meiner sicht, generell der fall ist, das ist kein bike für larifari trampelpfade in sonntagsnachmittagsbummeltempo, das alva will laufen, je schneller um so besser, und es ist auch kein sorglosüberallesdrüberrumpelbike, etwas aktives fahren muss man da schon mitbringen, aber letztlich war es ja damals von bionicon auch so vermarktet, 40% hoch 60% runter stand beim coil und diese ausrichtung ist halt auch zu merken. wer letztlich so ein bike für waldautobahnausflüge verwendet und sich beschwert, dass es den kiesel nun nicht geschluckt hat, wird logischerweise eine butterrockshoxgabel als 'besser' empfinden weil auf solchen wegen der eigentliche einsatzzweck der bionicon gabel gar nicht genutzt werden kann. (und mit etwas einstellgeschick schluckt auch die g2s bei langsamen geschwindigkeiten kleine hinternisse ohne gleich schwammig zu werden, dafür hat man schließlich zwei luftkammern  )


----------



## MTBmarkoT (14. September 2014)

das ist genau meine meinung über bionicon! bikes für richtige trails eben. mein 29'er fährt auch überall und auch schnell (entsprechende fahrtechnik vorrausgesetzt) aber mit den biobikes ist es viel entspannter, spassiger flowiger.
ich steige immer mit einem grinsen vom bike und ich fahre nur nen edison mit G2. jeder der sagt das taugt nix usw. den lass ich damit fahren. wie überrascht die meisten nach nem testride sind. zumahl die meisten biker ja noch nicht mal ein 100mm tourenfully ausreizen können. (uhh das ist aber steil und holperig, nur eine von vielen seltsamen aussagen)


----------



## sPiediNet (15. September 2014)

Am Samstag Abend den Sunset Ride Cassons (Flims) gefahren. Mein Guide wurde das erste mal mit einem Bionicon konfrontiert und hat gemeint, er habe selten ein Bike gesehen, dass so geschmeidig über grössere Stufen geht und es sei ein Genuss zu sehen wie optimal der Federweg genutzt wird. Ich durfte dann sehr viel von Bionicon und deren Gabeln erzählen. Was ihn schlussendlich am meisten begeistert hat, ist die Tatsache der Wartungsfreundlichkeit einer Bionicon Gabel. Mit dem Bionicon System konnte ich ihn nicht sehr beeindrucken ..klar, top Fahrer kommen auch mit einem Fatbike den Berg hoch ...nein, ihn hat die Performance der Gabel überzeugt und die Wartungsfreundlichkeit.
Natürlich habe ich ihm das neue Edison Evo nahegelegt und ihn auf die bionicon.de verwiesen ... da schau!! das Evo scheint nicht mehr existent zu sein ...super peinlich. Natürlich müssen jetzt alle Kunden, auch die die niemals was vorher von Bionicon gehört haben, http://evo.bionicon.com/ eingeben um zu dem 2015er Bike zu gelangen
Sorry, aber dies hat mich schon ein bisschen geärgert.


----------



## 4mate (15. September 2014)

Datenschutz per zusätzlicher, lebender zweiter Firewall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. September 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ... auf die bionicon.de verwiesen ... da schau!! das Evo scheint nicht mehr existent zu sein ...super peinlich. Natürlich müssen jetzt alle Kunden, auch die die niemals was vorher von Bionicon gehört haben, http://evo.bionicon.com/ eingeben um zu dem 2015er Bike zu gelangen


Der Webauftritt von Bionicon als einzelne Seite ist gut gemacht. Insgesamt als Firma aber eher eine Katastrophe. Neue Seiten und alte Fragmente tummeln sich irgendwo. Datumsangaben über den Stand der Info gelten ja generell als überflüssig. Und welche Infos aus der Wolke regnen, ist auch nicht abzusehen. Ein klares tragfähiges Konzept des Auftritts und eine dauerhafte Pflege, statt ständiger Neuerungen, kämen mir sehr entgegen.
Aber vielleicht ist das alles ja nur ein Problem meines antiquierten Suchverhaltens.


----------



## Sackmann (15. September 2014)

@Oldie-Paul und @sPiediNet : Der Link zur EVO Seite muss wieder drauf, da habt ihr natürlich vollkommen Recht. Ist auch schon in Arbeit. 
Die anderen Sachen von Paul kann ich nicht vollständig nachvollziehen, bzw. weiß ich nicht, wie es im Ganzen gemeint ist. Gerne per PN ne Info dazu, dann werden wir das in unsere Feedback-Box mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Sackmann (19. September 2014)

Nur mal so am Rande:



 

*Die legendäre BIONICON Wallfahrt *
Hallo Ihr Alle,

am Samstag den 11. Oktober findet wieder die WALLFAHRT von 9.30 – 17.00 Uhr statt.

Treffpunkt ist wie immer bei BIONICON, geplant ist gemeinsames Trailriden, Werksbesichtigung und Tipps & Tricks rund ums (Bionicon) Bike. Special Wallfahrt-Deals, gemütliches Beisammensein sowie (flüssiges) Brot und spannende Spiele gehören wie immer genau so dazu.

Package Preis: € 47.00 inkl. geführter Tour, T-Shirt, Gutschein für Essen & Trinken

Teilnehmerzahl sowie Anzahl Leihbikes ist begrenzt und bring auf jeden Fall dein eigenes Bike mit. Die edison EVOs werden auf den Touren entsprechend aufgeteilt, damit möglichst viele in den Genuss des neuen Highlights kommen.

Anmeldung über [email protected] mit Angabe von T-Shirt Größe und Leihbike Wünschen (Größe zu Reed/Alva160/EVO).

Wir freuen uns auf die Wallfahrt 2014.

Bis Bald

Dein BIONICON Team


----------



## sPiediNet (14. Oktober 2014)

@bionicon 
wird eure ridingwear Collection weiter geführt oder ist es nur noch ein Abverkauf des bestehenden Lager?
Ich fände es sehr schade wenn diese tollen Kleider verschwinden würden ...die gehören doch zu Bionicon


----------



## ABBiker (14. Oktober 2014)

War jemand bei der Wallfahrt und kann ein paar Impressionen, bzw. Fahreindrücke posten? Würde mich schon sehr interessierten. Mir wäre die Anreise zu weit gewesen.

Gruß ABBiker


----------



## sPiediNet (14. Oktober 2014)

ABBiker schrieb:


> War jemand bei der Wallfahrt und kann ein paar Impressionen, bzw. Fahreindrücke posten? Würde mich schon sehr interessierten. Mir wäre die Anreise zu weit gewesen.
> 
> Gruß ABBiker


https://m.facebook.com/bionicon?_rdr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja und?!  Männlein im Walde. Außer Bildern nix 

Und Fratzenbuch ist kein Ort um dieses feine Event zu preisen


----------



## sPiediNet (14. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Ja und?!  Männlein im Walde. Außer Bildern nix
> 
> Und Fratzenbuch ist kein Ort um dieses feine Event zu preisen


In den Nachrichten war zumindest kein Beitrag und gemeldet hat sich hier ja auch niemand.... Vielleicht warst du ja dort und kannst berichten?


----------



## bikerhiker (16. Oktober 2014)

ich seh nix hinter dem FB-Link. Das ist nicht öffentlich, d.h. man muss bei FB sein (was ich nicht bin und nicht sein werde), damit man was sieht, gell?


----------



## 4mate (17. Oktober 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> ich seh nix hinter dem FB-Link. Das ist nicht öffentlich, d.h. man muss bei FB sein (was ich nicht bin und nicht sein werde), damit man was sieht, gell?


Keine Sorge, da verpasst man nicht wirklich etwas


----------



## bikerhiker (17. Oktober 2014)

Aha. Das Wetter sieht schon mal gut aus. Aber Mountainbiken auf Asphalt...?


----------



## sPiediNet (5. November 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> @bionicon
> wird eure ridingwear Collection weiter geführt oder ist es nur noch ein Abverkauf des bestehenden Lager?
> Ich fände es sehr schade wenn diese tollen Kleider verschwinden würden ...die gehören doch zu Bionicon



...diese Frage ist noch offen


----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2014)

Ich wäre für folgende Prioritäten:
Erst die Hardware, dann die Software


----------



## Sackmann (14. November 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht...

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/11/14...o-enduro-claws-its-way-up-and-bombs-downhill/

Und wenn ich uns was Gutes tun wollt, dann dürft ihr so etwas gerne teilen - über welchen Kanal auch immer...

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## damage0099 (14. November 2014)

Das schwarze Evo sieht mal richtig geil aus!!!


----------



## bonzoo (14. November 2014)

Gute Sache! Schön zu sehen, dass ihr jetzt mehr Medienpräsenz habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (14. November 2014)

Yep. Und sehr fein von diesem Besucher die Unterschiede zwischen 26" & 27,5" bei
Up & Down genau beschrieben. Auf jeden Fall ein sehr interessanter Artikel von den
MTB-Freunden aus den U.S.ofA.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. November 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das schwarze Evo sieht mal richtig geil aus!!!


wann gibt es denn den Piggybackdämpfer für die Sterblichen?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (14. November 2014)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für ein schwarzes Rad in der Mitte ist?

http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netd...duro_mountain_bike_afternoon_ride_line-up.jpg

Danke!


----------



## Sackmann (14. November 2014)

OnOne 456 EVO Carbon


----------



## Deleted 325120 (14. November 2014)

Oh! Eine Neuentwicklung?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (15. November 2014)

erkannt!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (16. November 2014)

Schön wäre, wenn ihr ein Upgrade -Kit für die G2 Modelle auf 650B bringen würdet.


----------



## Sackmann (17. November 2014)

Was verstehst du unter einem Umrüstkit für G2 Modelle auf 650b? 
Und kannst du bitte auch nochmal deine vorherigen Posts erklären?
Ich komm da nicht ganz mit... Vielleicht steh ich einfach nur auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2014)

hmmm.....ob er ein 650b-Casting meint?
Was ist mit dem Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. November 2014)

Perth schrieb:


> Schön wäre, wenn ihr ein Upgrade -Kit für die G2 Modelle auf 650B bringen würdet.



Das wird wohl nicht so einfach sein, sonst hätten die das Evo schon mit ner G2s 27,5 gebracht.
Da muss einiges an Innereien getauscht werden um dass dann auf die neue Casting Länge anzupassen.
Ne Pike kannste auch nicht so einfach umbauen, auch wenn es sie in allen Varianten gibt. (Wollte ich nämlich mal)


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. November 2014)

Mir viel das schwarze Rad in der Mitte des Bildes auf. Von diesem nahm ich erstmal an, dass es eventuell eine Neuentwicklung wäre. Auf wenigen Bildern von euren Rädern lassen sich ja vermutlich auch Prototypen erkennen, die es in der Form bislang nicht in die Serie geschafft haben. Aber anscheinend habe ich da ein bereits erhältliches Rad erkannt.

Ein 650b Umrüst- Kit für die G2 Modelle würde ich prima finden, da mein Rad dann mit der Zeit gehen würde und ich die 650b Größe ansprechend finde. Auf einem Bild im Netz war kurzfristig eventuell ein Alva 180 mit den 27,5ern zu sehen. Ich vermute aber, dass die Laufradgröße nicht in die 160er Gabel passt?

Es ist auch nur so ein Gedankenspiel aber besonders abwegig finde ich diesen Gedanken nicht.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass einige der neuen EVOs mit der 160er G2 Gabel ausgerüstet worden?


----------



## Sackmann (17. November 2014)

@Perth :
1. Meines Wissens gibt es von uns kein Bild eines Alva 180 mit 27.5 Laufrädern. Wenn, dann hat das ein Kunde selbst umgebaut. Theoretisch passen in unser 180er Casting 27.5 Laufräder, einen Umbau empfehlen kann ich definitiv nicht.
2. Ins 160er Casting passen definitiv keine 27.5 Laufräder
3. hulster hat das schon richtig erkannt: Ein Umbau auf 27.5 für die bestehenden G2 oder G2s Modelle würde mindestens erfordern: neues Casting, andere Luftkartuschen, andere Dämpfungskartuschen, andere Standrohre, komplett neuer Hinterbau. 
Deswegen wird es einen Umrüstkit nicht geben, da es leider viel zu aufwändig ist. 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. November 2014)

Ist das so kompliziert, ja?

Ich dachte z.B. an eine Gabel, welche eventuell von einem der neuen EVOs stammt. Ich kenne mich aber natürlich nicht mit den unterschiedlichen Größen, Maßen und Geometrien aus. Bei dem Hinterbau hatte ich den Eindruck, dass dort sehr viel Platz sei.

Wenn es allein um eine Änderung des Castings ginge, dann könnte man ja auch nach oben hin mehr Platz (Abstand Reifen- Casting) schaffen, anstatt das Casting nach unten hin oder aber gesamt zu verlängern.

Sei es drum. Eine solche Idee finde ich wie gesagt, nicht ganz abwegig.

Zumal das neue Konzept ja auch modular aufgebaut ist.

Aber wenn es nicht funktioniert oder der Aufwand zu groß ist, dann fahre ich wohl erstmal mein 26 Zoll weiter.

Danke für die Info!


----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2014)

Fahr 26" und gut is


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. November 2014)

Sehe ich ja fast genauso aber man möchte sein Rad natürlich auch gern mal tunen und somit aus der breiten Masse hervorheben.

Wobei das Bionicon sicherlich schon für sich allein eine Besonderheit darstellt.

Ganz besonders schön finde ich auch die farbigen Standrohre aber auch diese sind vermutlich nicht käuflich erwerbbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. November 2014)

Perth schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja fast genauso aber man möchte sein Rad natürlich auch gern mal tunen und somit aus der breiten Masse hervorheben.



Wenn de dich aus der Masse herausheben möchtest.....


......dann fahr 26


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. November 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn de dich aus der Masse herausheben möchtest.....
> 
> 
> ......dann fahr 26


 
Ja aber ich habe tatsächlich festgestellt, dass man mit 27,5ern z.B.nicht ganz so ruppig die Treppen runter aber vor allem auch rauf fahren kann. Da ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied spürbar. Zumal ich auch derzeit denke, dass ein 650b Rad bei Körpergrößen über 180cm besser aussieht.

Ist halt manchmal auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2014)

Also ich fahre Treppenstufen runter, 'weil es ruppig' ist 
Wünschte mir schon öfters 24"-Räder, was den Spaß-Faktor noch erhöhen würde....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. November 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre Treppenstufen runter, 'weil es ruppig' ist
> Wünschte mir schon öfters 24"-Räder, was den Spaß-Faktor noch erhöhen würde....


Ja, ja, da blühen die SM-Fahrer auf.


----------



## Sackmann (17. November 2014)

@Perth : 
1. Deine vorgeschlagene Änderung würde ja schon ein neues Casting erfordern, denn ohne neue Form bekommt man nicht mehr clearence für ein 27.5er Vorderrad. Kosten? Mit 100.000€ ist da noch gar nichts getan.
2. In den Hinterbau eines 160er bekommst du keine 27.5er Reifen, also muss der auch neu gemacht werden.
3. Selbst wenn es, wie im Falle eines 180ers theoretisch gehen würde, einfach 27.5er Laufräder zu verwenden, so nützt dir das alles nichts, wenn du "mit der Zeit" gehen willst, wie du es beschreibst. Wenn man wirklich ein "richtiges 27.5" fahren willst, dann nützt es nichts, aber auch gar nichts, wenn man ein 26er "aufbockt" und einfach 27.5 Laufräder einbaut - auch wenn es gehen sollte. Dein Tretlager hebt sich nämlich um einen guten Zneitmeter an, und das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache. 27.5er haben tendentiell niedriger Tretlager als vergleichbare 26er.
4. Deshalb ist für die Gabel nicht nur ein neues Casting notwendig, sondern auch noch andere Kartuschenlägen, Standorhrlängen damit die Front wieder auf eine entsprechende Höhe und Lenkwinkel und Federweg kommt. 
5. Von Steuerrohrlängen will ich jetzt gar nicht mal anfangen, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass es überhaupt nicht möglich ist, mit einem 160er S/M Steuerrohr überhaupt 160mm mit 27.5 und Doppelbrücke zu realisieren, ohne vorne deutlich zu hoch zu bauen. Hab´s bisher auch nicht im geringsten probiert -einfach, weil es (sorry, dass ich dich berichtige ) doch zu abwegig ist. 

Glaube mir also bitte, dass es doch ein klein weniger schwieriger und aufwändiger ist, als man es sich vielleicht vorstellen mag. 

Mehr möchte ich dazu jetzt auch nicht ausholen. Fakt ist: Es wird leider kein solches Kit geben.

Also 26er fahren und glücklich bleiben! Ein 27.5er macht dich weder schneller noch besser, noch sicherer! 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. November 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Perth :
> 1. Deine vorgeschlagene Änderung würde ja schon ein neues Casting erfordern, denn ohne neue Form bekommt man nicht mehr clearence für ein 27.5er Vorderrad. Kosten? Mit 100.000€ ist da noch gar nichts getan.
> 2. In den Hinterbau eines 160er bekommst du keine 27.5er Reifen, also muss der auch neu gemacht werden.
> 3. Selbst wenn es, wie im Falle eines 180ers theoretisch gehen würde, einfach 27.5er Laufräder zu verwenden, so nützt dir das alles nichts, wenn du "mit der Zeit" gehen willst, wie du es beschreibst. Wenn man wirklich ein "richtiges 27.5" fahren willst, dann nützt es nichts, aber auch gar nichts, wenn man ein 26er "aufbockt" und einfach 27.5 Laufräder einbaut - auch wenn es gehen sollte. Dein Tretlager hebt sich nämlich um einen guten Zneitmeter an, und das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache. 27.5er haben tendentiell niedriger Tretlager als vergleichbare 26er.
> ...


 
Na gut, muss ich wohl so hinnehmen.

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass so eine Form derart teuer ist!

Aber die Idee war nicht schlecht...


----------



## Votec Tox (17. November 2014)

Du kannst doch diese 26" _Plus_ Reifen aufziehen, da entspricht der Außendurchmesser ohnehin nahezu einem normalen 27,5er Reifen.
Allerdings hast Du dann ein etwas höheres Tretlager usw.
Treppen runter macht auch mit 26" viel Spaß, Treppen rauf... nun ja  da brauche ich dann eher so einen drehbaren rechten Lenkergriff 
Aber ich verstehe das Argument, daß 27,5er bei großen Rahmen besser aussehen, drum werden in der heutigen MtB-Werbung nur noch große Rahmen abgelichtet... und kleine Rahmen gewogen...


----------



## Sackmann (17. November 2014)

Hä?
Ob er nun 27.5er Laufräder und zugehörige Reifen reinmacht, oder "26+" verbaut spielt doch nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Die Probleme mit dem Platzmangel bleiben doch die gleichen, sind bei 26+ aber eher noch schlimmer, weil sie meisten noch deutlich breiter bauen, als reine 26er z.B. in 2.4er Breite. Da geht´s dann in harten Anliegern ganz schnell mal an die Sitz- oder Kettenstreben. Bevor also 26+ geht, geht eher 27.5. 
Oder sehe ich das falsch? Kenne natürlich nicht alle 26+ Reifen auf dem Markt...


----------



## MixL (17. November 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Perth :
> 
> Also 26er fahren und glücklich bleiben! Ein 27.5er macht dich weder schneller noch besser, noch sicherer!
> Sacki


----------



## 4mate (17. November 2014)

Perth schrieb:


> Aber die Idee war nicht schlecht...


Doch, weil nicht im mindesten durchdacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (17. November 2014)

Na komm'...!?

Nur mal so gefragt: ist es in Unkenntnis aller 26+ - Reifen auf dem Markt nicht doch so, daß eine 27,5er Felge samt ... sagen wir Magic Mary etwas größer baut als eine 26er Felge mit dem entsprechenden 26+ -  Pendant (falls es das gibt?!) ?


----------



## Votec Tox (17. November 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hä?
> Ob er nun 27.5er Laufräder und zugehörige Reifen reinmacht, oder "26+" verbaut spielt doch nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Die Probleme mit dem Platzmangel bleiben doch die gleichen, ...


Wo Du Recht hast - hast Du Recht! 
Meine Idee war ebenso nicht zu Ende gedacht 
Beim IW gehts nämlich, vorn perfekt und am HR scheuert die Kette in den "leichten" Gängen an den Außenstollen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. November 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Doch, weil nicht im mindesten durchdacht


 
Aha, was genau meinst du damit?

Dass die mittlere Tretlagerhöhe von 35 auf 36 cm, die Unterschiede gib es schon zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen, anwächst?

Kläre mich mal bitte kurz auf.

danke


----------



## Sackmann (17. November 2014)

@Promontorium : Ich habe nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet. Aber 26+ ist in der Regel deutlich breiter (gerne mal 10mm und mehr) und da liegt das Problem, wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe.
Es ist und bleibt ein Rahmen, der für 26" gemacht wurde und damit auch am besten funktioniert. Wenn jetzt tatsächlich eine Diskussion über "26+ oder doch lieber 27.5" in meinem 26" Rahmen" losgeht, dann bin ich aber ganz schnell weg...


----------



## Promontorium (18. November 2014)

Glaub' mir, Du würdest es überleben!


----------



## bolg (18. November 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ..... wurde und damit auch am besten funktioniert. Wenn jetzt tatsächlich eine Diskussion über "26+ oder doch lieber 27.5" in meinem 26" Rahmen" losgeht, dann bin ich aber ganz schnell weg...


 
Würde aber eine Diskussion über 27,5+ und 29+ nicht ganz ausschließen 

An meinem Reed scheuert hinten der 2.4er Reifen teilweise schon den Lack runter, so je nach Fahrweise und Druck.


----------



## Felger (18. November 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Promontorium : Ich habe nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet. Aber 26+ ist in der Regel deutlich breiter (gerne mal 10mm und mehr) und da liegt das Problem, wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe.
> Es ist und bleibt ein Rahmen, der für 26" gemacht wurde und damit auch am besten funktioniert. Wenn jetzt tatsächlich eine Diskussion über "26+ oder doch lieber 27.5" in meinem 26" Rahmen" losgeht, dann bin ich aber ganz schnell weg...


Wie sieht es beim 27,5er evo mit 26+ aus? Hab noch einen Satz spank Spike 40 rumstehen  geht da ein 2,8er?


----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> scheuert die Kette in den "leichten" Gängen an den Außenstollen.


Du könntest etwas mit der Kettenlinie spielen.
Rechts ein Spacer mehr drunter.
Hab ich auch mal gemacht. Fiel nicht auf und brachte doch ein kleines bischen was...oder Stollen abschneiden


----------



## Felger (18. November 2014)

@Sackmann 



Felger schrieb:


> Wie sieht es beim 27,5er evo mit 26+ aus? Hab noch einen Satz spank Spike 40 rumstehen  geht da ein 2,8er?



du bist da der richtige. Bzgl Reifenfreiheit habe ich gar nicht aufgepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (18. November 2014)

Ich fahre Reifen, die gut über etwas 60mm an der größten Breite haben. Damit habe ich keine Probleme im EVO, auch nicht im Bikepark mit entsprechenden Anliegerkurven.
Wie lange die Kettenstrebe allerdings braucht, bis sie durchgescheuert ist, weil >72mm Breite Reifen in einen Hinterbau reingequetscht werden, der dafür nicht gemacht wurde, das kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Für alle die´s aber ganz genau wissen wollen: Die Clearence in der Breite an der entsprechende Stelle der Kettenstrebe wird knapp unter 80mm betragen. Was ihr aus der Information jetzt macht, liegt bei euch.


----------



## 1st_Parma (18. November 2014)

@Sackmann
Kleiner Themenwechsel:
Ich warte seit geraumer Zeit auf euer angekündigtes 29er Hardtail mit B-Post. Um genau zu sein, seit der Eurobike 2012. 
Für Mitte 2013 wurde anfangs optimistischer Weise die Markteinführung genannt. Was ist daraus geworden? Ich bin nach wie vor sehr interessiert. 
Möglicherweise wurde schon an anderer Stelle kommuniziert, wie es sich damit verhält. Wenn ja, ist mir dieses wohl entgangen. Also, wie sieht's aus und vor allem, 
wie geht's mit der Entwicklung der B-Post voran? Lohnt sich das Freuen auf selbige oder ist das Projekt gestorben? 
Im Übrigen träume ich davon, dass bereits das 2016er Edison Evo mit integrierter Variostütze käuflich zu erwerben sein wird. 
Kleine Utopie am Rande: Ein Edison Evo mit Pinion könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. 
Schönen Gruß


----------



## TheSpecialOne (19. November 2014)

_@1st Parma:
Kleine Utopie am Rande: Ein Edison Evo mit Pinion könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. _

Ich habs mir bisher noch nicht fragen trauen und verkniffen, aber mir lags die ganze Zeit schon quasi auf den Lippen. Sollte es schon eine Diskussion dazu geben, kenn´ich diese nicht.
Pinion wäre die absolute Krönung (meine Meinung, muss nicht jeder so empfinden). Das Mehrgewicht und den Aufpreis würde ich in Kauf nehmen. Hab mal jemanden getroffen der ein Bike mit Pinion fuhr und der war hin und weg.... Aber ich kann verstehen wenn sich ein Hersteller wie Bionicon nicht mit allen Themen beschäftigen kann und Schwerpunkte setzen muss, auch wenn es einzelne wie uns gibt die sicher stark daran interessiert wären. Insgesamt habe ich herstellerübergreifend mehr Akzeptanz für das Pinion erwartet. Es bleibt immer noch bei Einzelnen die es anbieten und die Preise dafür sind meiner Empfindung nach dramatisch gestiegen. Ob das neue Getriebe mit weniger Gängen daran was ändert bleibt abzuwarten. Evo mit Pinion wird aber wohl nur ein Wunschtraum bleiben.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. November 2014)

s.u.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bionicon hatte sich ja lange mit der B-Boxx beschäftigt und auch hervorragend getestet. Die Finanzierung einer ersten Serie war wohl nicht zu stemmen und man meinte jetzt erst einmal warten zu wollen, was Pinion auf die Reihe bringt. So erinnere ich das. Mehr z.B. hier und hier.


Edit:
Die B-Boxx konnte man im Gegensatz zum Pinion Getriebe, das einen speziellen Rahmen benötigt, direkt an den Rahmen anflanschen ähnlich wie jetzt das e-ram.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (21. November 2014)

Man müsste wissen wie groß der Anteil der verkauften Räder mit Pinion bei Alutech oder Nicolai ist. Die Modelle dort gibts ja auch mit oder ohne Pinion. Ist vielleicht gar keine so große Sache den Evo Rahmen entsprechend auszulegen ohne die Geo zu ändern. Kann mir Vorstellen das man auf 10 bis 15% Pinionanteil kommen könnte. Vorschlag für 2016: PreSale Aktion Evo 2016 Pinion. Die ersten 50 Besteller erhalten die Karre zum Vorzugspreis von 3.500 Euro. Bei so Sachen zum Anflanschen ist der Erfolg bisher eher dürftig. Siehe Hammerschmidt. Das E-ram wiederum find ich richtig gut. Zumindest von der Idee her. Wenn sich das bewährt und nachrüstbar wäre. Geil. Am besten noch einfach täglich zum Wechseln je nach Bedarf oder Tagesform. So nach dem Motto: quäle ich mich heute den Berg hoch oder stecke ich den Motor dran. Biker ab 45 müssen vorausschauend investieren. Beste Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trashguard (15. Dezember 2014)

Was lese ich da gerade Interessantes auf der EVO Homepage? Ein "Pay Less - Ride More" Programm 2015. 10% Rabatt für Frühbucher auf Komplettbikes mit Wartezeit. Klingt schon sehr gut. Das (noch nicht funktionierende) Bestellformular führt zu einem (neuen?) 1000 Euro Deal?
Was ist da los? Bionicon, erklären Sie sich

Habe das Bionicon mit 160 27.5 getestet. Ein Kracher-Bike. Toll mit der erneuten Rabatt-Aktion!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Dezember 2014)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Was lese ich da gerade Interessantes auf der EVO Homepage?


Ist eigentlich das Bionicon Webseiten Sammelsurium nur für mich ein Irrgarten oder geht es auch anderen so?


----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2014)

Es ist ein Sammelsurium... 
Shame on us! Aber es wird bald nicht mehr so sein!
Wir arbeiten daran. Selbst die EVO Website wird schon überarbeitet und mittel- bis kurzfristig wird die EVO Homepage zur alleinigen Bionicon-Website.
Bestellformular sollte mittlerweile aber schon hochgeladen sein, bitte check das nochmal!

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Dezember 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bestellformular sollte mittlerweile aber schon hochgeladen sein, bitte check das nochmal!


Beim Click auf Komplettbike kommt das für die Rahmenkits und umgekehrt.   

Edit:
Rechtschreibung korrigiert


----------



## damage0099 (15. Dezember 2014)

Absicht?


----------



## Sackmann (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, was du meinst.
Schick doch mal die falsche Verlinkung rüber.
Bei mir passt alles. Noch jemand anderes mit dem gleichen Problem?

Oder meinst du vielleicht diesen Link auf dem Formular?


----------



## 4mate (17. Dezember 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei mir passt alles


Plus 1


Sackmann schrieb:


> Noch jemand anderes mit dem gleichen Problem?


Nein, alles passt, die betreffenden  Links öffnen den richtigen Inhalt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Dezember 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du meinst.
> Schick doch mal die falsche Verlinkung rüber.
> Bei mir passt alles. Noch jemand anderes mit dem gleichen Problem?
> 
> ...


Nein, das ist es nicht.
Über den Link "Preise und Konditionen" , bzw. "smart gespart" "kommt man auf eine Auswahl: "Bestellformular Komplettbikes" und "Bestellformular Rahmenkits". Die entsprechenden Links sind vertauscht.


----------



## Sackmann (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde es nicht. Sorry! Jeder Link, den ich gefunden habe, führt mich zum richtigen Bestellformular.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2014)

passt auch, letztens gings noch nicht.
Hauptsache jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (18. Dezember 2014)

Auf der B-Labs Seite ist ja so ein schöner Remote-Hebel zu sehen. Kommt der auch demnächst? Ist der dann vielleicht sogar I-Spec- und/oder Matchmaker-kompatibel? Ich habe seither einen KS-Remote-Hebel zur Verstellung der Stütze, jedoch wäre mir, wie wahrscheinlich vielen anderen 11-Fach-Bikern auch, ein Remote-Hebel unter dem Lenker an der Position des linken Triggers lieber.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Dezember 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht. Sorry! Jeder Link, den ich gefunden habe, führt mich zum richtigen Bestellformular.


OK. Entweder bin ich gerade aufgewacht oder es hat sich irgendwie von selbst zum Guten gewendet.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt ja genügend Fans des Supershuttles. Ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit den letzten L Rahmen vom Supershuttle gesichert. Hinterbau ist natürlich der neue mit mehr Reifenfreiheit. Ich würde es jetzt aber zum Verkauf freigeben, da ich es mir nicht mehr aufbauen werde. Das allerletzte Supershuttle von Bionicon. Es kann im Rahmen der verfügbaren Teile nach Wunsch aufgebaut werden. Auch mit 180 vorne, oder nur als Framekit. 
Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich mit Telefonnummer, dann ruf ich zurück. 
Rechnung geht natürlich über Bionicon ganz normal, da es kein Privatverkauf ist.


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2015)

Es gibt die finalen Preise für das Vector HLR Air Federbein von X-Fusion:
Aufpreis: 179€ bei Bikekauf 
Nachrüstpreis: 549€ (inklusive Bionicon-Adapter/B-Odo)


----------



## Felger (16. Februar 2015)

geht das noch kurzfristig? also bei den Vorbestellern?


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2015)

Wir werden die Dämpfer laut X-Fusion irgendwann im April bekommen.
Wenn du also bis dahin (April/Mai) auf dein Bike warten möchtest, dann kann man sich darüber mal unterhalten.


----------



## Felger (16. Februar 2015)

ausgeschlossen 
B-Odo brauche ich trotzdem neu?


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2015)

B-Odo wird in jedem Fall benötigt, da der Vector Air einen wesentlich größeren Durchmesser am Dämpferkörper hat.


----------



## dbf (17. Februar 2015)

wann man den alten adapter hat( wo auch der x fusion air bzw coil verbaut war beim alva180)  passt es dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (17. Februar 2015)

Nein.


----------



## Gpunkt (18. Februar 2015)

geil


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2015)

Wo hast´n du des Bild her?

Edit: Ich hab´s gesehen... Du Schlingel!!!


----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2015)

IBC-Redaktion siehe Link


----------



## 4mate (18. Februar 2015)

Sauber! 

*Bionicon: Neuer Dämpfer und Gabelvariante, Payless-Programm und mehr [PM]*


----------



## souldriver (18. Februar 2015)

Blank-Edition und 27,5 Doppelbrückengabel?
Mir wird ganz weich in den Knien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (26. Februar 2015)

Bin jetzt kein so Technikfreak, mich reizt der neue X Fusion HLR Dämpfer(wegen Design), bin aber eigentlich mit dem Magura zufrieden(fahr den ja schon länger), was kann der HLR besser oder anders?

Gruß Günter


----------



## triple-ooo (26. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Bin jetzt kein so Technikfreak, mich reizt der neue X Fusion HLR Dämpfer(wegen Design), bin aber eigentlich mit dem Magura zufrieden(fahr den ja schon länger), was kann der HLR besser oder anders?
> Gruß Günter



...würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2015)

Naja beim HLR kann man High- und Low-Speed Druckstufe extern getrennt voneinander einstellen, dazu noch extern die low-speed Zugstufe und das Bottom-Out über das Rest-Ausgleichsvolumen am Piggyback. Darüberhinaus hat er ein größeres Ölvolumen und somit theoretisch höhere thermische Reserven. 
Allerdings habe ich bisher noch keine "thermische Reserve" beim Magura vermisst.
Der Vector bietet dem erfahrenen Biker sicherlich noch mehr Möglichkeiten, fein anzupassen, als der Magura.


----------



## sPiediNet (26. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Vector bietet dem erfahrenen Biker sicherlich noch mehr Möglichkeiten, fein anzupassen, als der Magura.


und das sieht dann folgendermassen aus ...alle sind bereit endlich den Trail zu fahren doch der erfahrene Kollege mit dem HLR fummelt noch an seinem Piggyback rum


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2015)

So sieht´s wohl tatsächlich aus...
Aber die Cracks brauchen das doch! 
Was ist den heutzutage ein Dämpfer ohne Piggyback?
Selbst wenn das Ding nur ne Atrappe wär, dann passt der doch viel besser in ein Enduro-Bike!


----------



## JvS-105 (26. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet: DER war gut!! Kenn ich noch von meiner "mit-dem-Motorrad-auf-der-Rennstrecke-fahren". Hab da auch häufig fehlende High-Tech-Teile mit Wahnsinn am Gasgriff wett gemacht und viiieeel mehr Fahrzeit genossen, weil ich keine Steckdosen für Reifenwärmer suchen musste oder mich bei den Klicks an der Fehlerelementen verzählt habe *hihi*


----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> So sieht´s wohl tatsächlich aus...
> Aber die Cracks brauchen das doch!
> Was ist den heutzutage ein Dämpfer ohne Piggyback?
> Selbst wenn das Ding nur ne Atrappe wär, dann passt der doch viel besser in ein Enduro-Bike!


So siehts aus....


----------



## bonzoo (26. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> und das sieht dann folgendermassen aus ...alle sind bereit endlich den Trail zu fahren doch der erfahrene Kollege mit dem HLR fummelt noch an seinem Piggyback rum



Davon kann ich "dank" des CCDB ein Lied singen... Du fährst rum, der Dämpfer tut was er soll, aber die Vorstellung, dass es noch besser geht, treibt dich in den Wahnsinn


----------



## steffpro (26. Februar 2015)

@bonzoo Du musst dich einfach von dem Gedanken freimachen. Die Anleitung vom CCDB führt dich doch gut hin. Ich habe auch einen CCDB. Nachdem ich eine saubere Grundeinstellung gefunden hatte war es kein Problem mehr. Hab dann noch etwas bei mehreren Abfahrten nachjustiert und seither ist Ruhe (ca. 10 Monate).
Ich hatte noch nie einen so gut anpassbaren Dämpfer, der auch beim fahren keine Wünsche mehr offen lässt. Zuvor hatte ich einen Fox DHX 5.0 Air drin. Der war im Vergleich zum CCDB Air CS einfach nur schlecht. Ich habe seit dem Wechsel deutlich mehr Vertrauen ins bike, da ich das Gefühl habe mehr Grip zu haben. Ich weiß nicht ob es nur einen Kopfsache ist oder am Dämpfer liegt, aber ich bin seitdem Austausch laut Strava deutlich schneller auf den Strecken hier unterwegs. Mit dem DHX habe ich mich irgendwann nicht mehr steigern können.  

Wenn einer ständig an seinem Dämpfer rumschraubt/en (muss?), hat entweder der Dämpfer einen Defekt oder er selbst Defizite in der Fahrtechnik und schiebt es auf den Dämpfer. Soeinen haben wir bei uns auch in der Truppe.


----------



## bonzoo (26. Februar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Wenn einer ständig an seinem Dämpfer rumschraubt/en (muss?), hat entweder der Dämpfer einen Defekt oder er selbst Defizite in der Fahrtechnik und schiebt es auf den Dämpfer. Soeinen haben wir bei uns auch in der Truppe.



Meiner hat auf den ersten 1 bis 1.5cm keine Dämpfung mehr  Eine Ausrede hätte ich also! Für mein Bike gibtes auch Grundeinstellungen, aber gerade am Anfang habe ich gerne mal am Dämpfer geschraubt. Mittlerweile hat sich das aber auch beruhigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (26. Februar 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Meiner hat auf den ersten 1 bis 1.5cm keine Dämpfung mehr  Eine Ausrede hätte ich also! Für mein Bike gibtes auch Grundeinstellungen, aber gerade am Anfang habe ich gerne mal am Dämpfer geschraubt. Mittlerweile hat sich das aber auch beruhigt...


Dann gehört der doch einfach in die Reparatur. Schreib aber vorher die Einstellungen auf, sonst gehts echt gleich wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Resibiker (26. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann 
Würde der X-Fusion Vector HLR Air auf meiner Ironwood DH Machiene ausser der Optik was bringen? Der Magura hat erst 23000hm runter also fast neu. Für 549€ muss der Vector aber dann wunder vollbringen!


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2015)

Hab ich nicht probiert, kann ich also nicht wirklich sagen. 
Gut eingestellt wird er *sicherlich nicht schlechter* funktionieren, als ein Magura Dämpfer.
Der HLR hat einen weiten Einstellbereich und etwas Endprogression schadet beim Ironwood eigentlich auch nicht.
Wobei man die 200mm sicherlich so gut wie nie ausnutzt...


----------



## baumbart (26. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Naja beim HLR kann man High- und Low-Speed Druckstufe extern getrennt voneinander einstellen, dazu noch extern die low-speed Zugstufe und das Bottom-Out über das Rest-Ausgleichsvolumen am Piggyback. Darüberhinaus hat er ein größeres Ölvolumen und somit theoretisch höhere thermische Reserven.
> Allerdings habe ich bisher noch keine "thermische Reserve" beim Magura vermisst.
> Der Vector bietet dem erfahrenen Biker sicherlich noch mehr Möglichkeiten, fein anzupassen, als der Magura.



Super, das hat mich auch interessiert. Aber wie schaut das jetzt mit dem HLR in der Praxis aus? Meinen Magura stell ich jeweils mit einem Hangriff beim Bergauffahren auf Firm und dann beim Runterfahren auf Offen. Die Zwischenstellung nutz ich bei bei der Anfahrt oder im leichten Gelände. Alles super simpel und vor allem schnell. Wie schaut das dann beim HLR aus? Muss ich da dann einen Zettel raus holen und für die drei Anwendungsfälle jeweils alles mögliche umstellen und was genau?
Mich würde zusätzlich noch interessieren, welcher der Beiden feinfühliger Anspricht, also am besten das Kleinzeugs rausfiltert.


----------



## rigger (1. März 2015)

Beim hoch treten sollte man die als Druckstufe reindrehen, ich hab bei meinem nen kleinen Hebel drangeschraubt. Hab noch nen Monarch plus in meinem last gehabt und der vector ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. März 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Beim hoch treten sollte man die als Druckstufe reindrehen,....


Ich dachte, man stellt einfach die Geometrie etwas Richtung uphill. Damit ändert sich das Hebelverhältnis, und die Federung hinten wird steifer (Raderhebung als Variable). Ein stärkere Dämpfung bewirkt in etwa das Gleiche. Der Dämpfer wird steifer (Einfedergeschwindigkeit als Variable).


----------



## rigger (1. März 2015)

Ich hab kein bionicon, hab mich nur zum dämpfer geäußert....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. März 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich hab kein bionicon, hab mich nur zum dämpfer geäußert....


OK


----------



## Sackmann (1. März 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Hab noch nen Monarch plus in meinem last gehabt und der vector ist wesentlich besser.


Hast du einen Monarch und einen Magura, oder beziehst du dich bei deinem Vergleich mit dem Vector auf den Monarch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. März 2015)

Zwischen vector und Monarch plus


----------



## Sackmann (5. März 2015)

Hier mal was ganz neues:
http://www.cycleholix.de
Diese Seite kannte ich bis vor wenigen Wochen noch nicht und ich denke, viele von euch auch nicht.
Ich finde die Aufmachung und das Konzept sehr gelungen, deswegen wird dorthin auch bald ein Testbike gehen.
Schaut mal rein. Kommentieren dürft ihr natürlich auch gerne...

Gruß
Euer Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (8. März 2015)

Bionicon jetzt auch auf Instagram.
Wir werden euch regelmäßig mit schönen Bildern aus allen möglichen Perspektiven füttern.

Siehe meine Signatur...

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## lord.ratman (2. Mai 2015)

Ein freundliches Hallo zu später Stunde!

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit der b-Post? Ist das eingeschlafen oder habe ich da einfach was verpasst? Die war doch schon fast Serienreif?

Gruß,
Ratman


----------



## damage0099 (2. Mai 2015)

Gute Frage!


----------



## 1st_Parma (3. Mai 2015)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Kleiner Themenwechsel:
> Ich warte seit geraumer Zeit auf euer angekündigtes 29er Hardtail mit B-Post. Um genau zu sein, seit der Eurobike 2012.
> Für Mitte 2013 wurde anfangs optimistischer Weise die Markteinführung genannt. Was ist daraus geworden? Ich bin nach wie vor sehr interessiert.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord.ratman (5. Mai 2015)

Noch eine Frage so nebenbei:
Warum gibt es eigentlich beim neuen Edison Evo die 160mm DA in 27,5" nicht? Habe auf der Homepage das 160er nur mit X-Fusion Metric HLR gesehen.. Was gibt es für eine Begründung? Und was ist mit den "Black"-Modellen? Die hab ich da gar nicht gesehen.. Gibt´s die nur bei telefonischer Bestellung? Und wie ist eigentlich das Gewicht des Frameset?

Danke und Gruß,
Ratman


----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2015)

Wer b-labs auf Instagram verfolgt, der findet vielleicht einen kleinen Hinweis auf das, was da bald kommt...
Tipp: das Bild hab ich schon vor längerem gepostet.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2015)

lord.ratman schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich beim neuen Edison Evo die 160mm DA in 27,5" nicht? Habe auf der Homepage das 160er nur mit X-Fusion Metric HLR gesehen.. Was gibt es für eine Begründung?


Naja, die Begründung ist, dass es keine Standrohre und Brücken und Kartuschen für eine 27,5 Bionicon Doppelbrücke gibt. Die werden gerade getestet und kommen später. Auch hier wird man auf Instagram (siehe meine Signatur) fündig.


lord.ratman schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den "Black"-Modellen? Die hab ich da gar nicht gesehen.. Gibt´s die nur bei telefonischer Bestellung?


Die schwarzen Gabeln und Dämpfer sind als Option im aktuellen Shop unter Anbauteile auswählbar. Sie gehen am 15. in den Flieger nach D und sind noch diesen Monat auslieferbar.



lord.ratman schrieb:


> Und wie ist eigentlich das Gewicht des Rahmens?


Der XL Rahmen wiegt knapp 3450g inklusive Lack, Achsen und ALLEN!!! Schrauben/Bolzen und Kabelführungen.


----------



## slowbeat (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Stefan,
bei deinem Entwurf der Gabelbrücken für die neue Gabel hast Du immer noch nicht die Führung der Bremsleitung einbezogen. Das finde ich sehr schade. Schaffst Du es, dir das Konzept der Bremsleitungsführung bei Crossmoppeds anzuschaun und für die DC-Gabeln anzupassen bevor meine Gabelbrücke von der Bremsleitung durchgescheuert wird?

Gefühlte 0,3mm hab ich jetzt schon am EVO.
Ich werd wohl Kabelbinder verwenden wie beim Reed.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wer b-labs auf Instagram verfolgt, der findet vielleicht einen kleinen Hinweis auf das, was da bald kommt...


Die 





> ... first triple crown fork for 650b enduro bikes with 180mm travel. Floating air cartridge with *dual upside down design** and bladder supported damping cartridge with 3-way compression flow. Weight: less than 2300g with superior lateral stiffness.


interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Kommt mit dem e-ram zu Potte. Und bringt das bitte mit nach Aalen! 

*Hervorhebung von mir.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Kommt mit dem *e-ram** zu Potte. Und bringt das bitte mit nach Aalen!


Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Kommt mit Tegernseer  nach Aalen!

*Hervorhebung von mir.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Kommt mit Tegernseer  nach Aalen!


  gern, aber erst nach dem Testride. 
Nachher kann ich nicht mehr testen und
vorher weiß ich noch nicht, was genau ich feiern möchte.


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> gern, aber erst nach dem Testride.
> Nachher kann ich nicht mehr testen und
> vorher weiß ich noch nicht, was genau ich feiern möchte.



neulich in Aalen.... _jetzt ein Bier und ich könnte nicht mehr fahren ...darauf ein anderer, stimmt ohne Bier könnte ich jetzt nicht mehr fahren...  _

apropos Testride...

Für alle die Interesse am Fahrtechnik Kurs haben, bitte eintragen:
*http://doodle.com/wvr3ite5kwkygp3w*


----------



## MTBmarkoT (13. Mai 2015)

Fals jemand günstig Biobikes kaufen möchte sollte er mal auf Facebook bei mtb-active gucken....
ich hab schon zugeschlagen


----------



## Sackmann (13. Mai 2015)

Schaut doch mal rein.
Es gibt jetzt den neuen Shop. Nach und nach werden wir weitere Teile hinzufügen und wir hoffen, dass in zwei Wochen die alte Homepage komplett Geschichte ist und abgeschaltet werden kann.

Die EVO Seite wird dann zu www.bionicon.de / .com
http://evo.bionicon.com/

Schaut euch mal den Shop an. 
Eine neue Rubrik, "Warum Bionicon?", gibt es auch und weitere Inhalte werden folgen.
Einfach mal alles durchklicken! Über jegliches Feedback freuen wir uns.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Sacki,
die Framesets fehlen noch und die verlinkten Grafiken zu Specliste, Geo usw. sind von schlechter Qualität, so dass der Text verpixelt und verschmiert ist. Wahrscheinlich zu hohe Komprimierung.

Edit: Seatpost und dessen Länge fehlt auch noch.

Ansonsten schauts doch schon mal ganz gut aus! Thumbs up!


----------



## slowbeat (13. Mai 2015)

Vergesst nicht, die alten Modelle einzubinden!


----------



## bolg (14. Mai 2015)

@Sackmann
Beim Bestellvorgang auf der neuen HP lässt sich das 160er Evo mit BS nur in 27,5" ordern! Hab ich da was verpasst oder ist das ein Fehler?


----------



## Resibiker (21. Mai 2015)

Noch ne frage zum Ironwood:
Das Ironwood ist ja ein Eingelenker kriegt man da trotzdem mit dem Magura TS215 Dämpfer tuning (1-2ml fett) auch mehr progression rein oder reagiert das einlgeenker system anders auf volumen reduzierung


----------



## Sackmann (21. Mai 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Beim Bestellvorgang auf der neuen HP lässt sich das 160er Evo mit BS nur in 27,5" ordern! Hab ich da was verpasst oder ist das ein Fehler?


Das ist korrekt so. Das 160er gibt´s erstmal nur als 27,5er. 



Resibiker schrieb:


> Noch ne frage zum Ironwood:
> Das Ironwood ist ja ein Eingelenker kriegt man da trotzdem mit dem Magura TS215 Dämpfer tuning (1-2ml fett) auch mehr progression rein oder reagiert das einlgeenker system anders auf volumen reduzierung



Das mit der Volumenreduzierung funktioniert bei jedem Hinterbau unabhängig von der Konstrkutionsweise.

Vielen Dank für eure Feedbacks zur Website.
Wir werden und bemühen, alles ordentlich einzubeziehen.
Aber: Es geht vorwärts...


----------



## Sackmann (22. Mai 2015)

Die schwarzen Metrics und Vector Air sind da...


----------



## sPiediNet (22. Mai 2015)

Kannst du mit der Kamera noch etwas nach rechts fahren und nochmals abdrücken? pls..

Nachtrag: hat sich da was am Rahmen Desing geändert?


----------



## hulster (22. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Kannst du mit der Kamera noch etwas nach rechts fahren und nochmals abdrücken? pls..





schwarze Schönheit vermutet???


----------



## TheSpecialOne (22. Mai 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> schwarze Schönheit vermutet???


..war der Rahmen auf dem Foddo jetzt Absicht oder ein Versehen....sobald ich das Wort "schwarz" im Zusammenhang mit dem EVO lese geht mein Puls nach oben. Wird sich zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (22. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Kannst du mit der Kamera noch etwas nach rechts fahren und nochmals abdrücken? pls..
> 
> Nachtrag: hat sich da was am Rahmen Desing geändert?


Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen - das war garantiert Absicht, dieser verknipser


----------



## slowbeat (22. Mai 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen - das war garantiert Absicht, dieser verknipser


jop.


----------



## slowbeat (22. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt so. Das 160er gibt´s erstmal nur als 27,5er.


Dann bin ich ja froh, eins vorbestellt gehabt zu haben.
Lasst Ihr Eure Gussform umbauen für 27,5" & 180mm Federweg?


----------



## triple-ooo (22. Mai 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> jop.



... und ich hab mir gerade den roten geholt, nachdem Sacki den schwarzen immer verneint hat **grrr**


----------



## slowbeat (22. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Feedbacks zur Website.
> Wir werden und bemühen, alles ordentlich einzubeziehen.


Hab mich grad mal etwas damit befasst:
Was mich stört ist der Wirrwar aus Deutsch, Englisch, der B-Wahn und der Hang zu Abkürzungen, die aber nachher sowieso nirgends auftauchen. Specliste, B-Odo und ein Meer an Abkürzungen, die MFG in den Schatten stellen:





Beispiel:


> Modular concept frame (MCF)
> Unser Rahmen ist modular konzipiert und optimiert. Aufbaubar als 26“ oder 27.5“ Version, bietet er dir mit 160mm, als auch mit 180mm Federweg freie Entscheidungsmöglichkeit über dein ganz eigenes perfektes Enduro.


Eine Besonderheit wird englisch überschrieben und mit einer Abkürzung versehen. Die Beschreibung folgt (meißt) gut verständlich in deutsch.

Wenn ich als interessierter Kunde was über das Rad wissen möchte erschlägt das.


Warum englische Bezeichnungen für herausragende Konstruktionsmerkmale? Auf der englischen Seite ok, Ihr seid aber eine deutsche Firma, die sich mit der deutschen Seite an eine deutschsprachige Kundschaft richtet. Edit:*

Warum das wahllos eventuell auch noch abkürzen, wenn die Abkürzung nirgends verwendet wird? Weglassen, das ist überflüssig!

Warum alles, was nur irgendwie geht zwanghaft mit B-irgendwas bezeichnen? B-Odo(*) steht als Überschrift beim Adapter aber bei der Vorstellung des Gesamtsystems steht Bionicon-Adapter. Das ist definitiv keine schlüssige CI. Das ist Chaos.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich meine das durchaus konstruktiv!

*Ein Konstruktionsmerkmal bedenkt man mit einem herausragendem Namen, wenn es nix Tolles ist. Dann wird der Name zum herausragenden Faktor am unbedeutenden Merkmal.
So verkaufen alle Radfirmen jedes Jahr die selben Sachen mit neuem Anstrich.


----------



## triple-ooo (22. Mai 2015)

Btw, weis jemand, ob ich den E-Type Umwerfer ohne Halteblech einfach an die Halterung am Hinterbaulager ranschrauben muss? Dat Dingens verändert dann doch bei jeder Schwingenbewegung seine Lage über den Kettenblättern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (22. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> ... und ich hab mir gerade den roten geholt, nachdem Sacki den schwarzen immer verneint hat **grrr**


Ich hab das Rote gekauft, nachdem ich den schwarzen Prototyp vor zwei Jahren schon lecker fand.
Mittlerweile würde ich mir kein schwarzes mehr wünschen. Schwarz haben alle. Silber auch.
Grau sieht furchtbar aus.
Rot ist cool 


triple-ooo schrieb:


> Btw, weis jemand, ob ich den E-Type Umwerfer ohne Halteblech einfach an die Halterung am Hinterbaulager ranschrauben muss? Dat Dingens verändert dann doch bei jeder Schwingenbewegung seine Lage über den Kettenblättern...


Ja, einfach dranschrauben.


----------



## triple-ooo (22. Mai 2015)

Danke für Trost und Rat!


----------



## Sackmann (22. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Dat Dingens verändert dann doch bei jeder Schwingenbewegung seine Lage über den Kettenblättern...


Genau das ist der Sinn der Sache. Der Umwerfer "geht mit" und folgt der Kette und bleibt damit im "optimalen" Bereich zum Schalten. Ob ein Umwerfer bei einem Fully mit viel Federweg gut schaltet liegt nicht nur daran, ob da XT draufsteht. Es gibt ein Winkelfenster von 3° und eine exakte Höhe, die (laut SRAM und Shimano) eingehalten werden muss. Beim Fully? Unmöglich!
Bei uns kommt der Hub des Bionicon-Systems noch dazu. Macht summa summarum über 200mm Federweg. 
Das ist ne ziemlich komplizierte Geschichte und hat mich viel nerven gekostet, damit es so gut funktioniert. Es wird halt doch Zeit, dass Umwerfer endlich verschwinden...
Du kannst den Winkel übrigens einstellen, ist klar, ne?


----------



## Sackmann (22. Mai 2015)

Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst??? Wo kommt das Gerücht mit dem schwarzen Rahmen her? Wer sagt denn, dass es bald einen schwarzen Rahmen geben wird?


----------



## bolg (22. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> ... und ich hab mir gerade den roten geholt, nachdem Sacki den schwarzen immer verneint hat **grrr**


Jetzt mal ernsthaft: mit schwarz oder Alu(Raw)-Finish ist die optische Langeweile vorprogrammiert. Hingucker sehen anders aus! Ich vermisse z.B. Immer noch das Laubfroschgrün vom Alva, aber das Rot vom Evo ist auch schon ne Ansage.
 Das erste Foto vom Evo in Rot war echt heftig. Aber ich finds inzwischen um Längen besser als dieser seltsame Pastellfarbenkontrast-Trend, den man derzeit überall sieht.


----------



## bolg (22. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst??? Wo kommt das Gerücht mit dem schwarzen Rahmen her? Wer sagt denn, dass es bald einen schwarzen Rahmen geben wird?


... Niemand sagt was, aber es gibt Bildmaterial ....


----------



## slowbeat (22. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst??? Wo kommt das Gerücht mit dem schwarzen Rahmen her? Wer sagt denn, dass es bald einen schwarzen Rahmen geben wird?


Das hat doch gar keiner behauptet, lies doch mal nach.

Auf dem Bild hast Du "versehentlich" einen ganz offensichtlich neuen, schwarzen Rahmen mitgeknipst, der sich im Dekor auch abhebt. Und bei Instagram auch. Also habt Ihr nen Vorserienrahmen da.

Dass es bald schwarze Rahmen gibt hat niemand behauptet, dass es sie wohl geben kann hast Du gezeigt.


----------



## Sackmann (22. Mai 2015)

Naja, @triple-ooo denkt wohl schon, dass es bald so etwas gibt. Zumindest scheint er ja fast verärgert, dass er gerade jetzt zugeschlagen hat. 
Also: ich kann dich vorerst beruhigen


----------



## triple-ooo (23. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Sinn der Sache. Der Umwerfer "geht mit" und folgt der Kette und bleibt damit im "optimalen" Bereich zum Schalten. Ob ein Umwerfer bei einem Fully mit viel Federweg gut schaltet liegt nicht nur daran, ob da XT draufsteht. Es gibt ein Winkelfenster von 3° und eine exakte Höhe, die (laut SRAM und Shimano) eingehalten werden muss. Beim Fully? Unmöglich!
> Bei uns kommt der Hub des Bionicon-Systems noch dazu. Macht summa summarum über 200mm Federweg.
> Das ist ne ziemlich komplizierte Geschichte und hat mich viel nerven gekostet, damit es so gut funktioniert. Es wird halt doch Zeit, dass Umwerfer endlich verschwinden...
> Du kannst den Winkel übrigens einstellen, ist klar, ne?



Danke für die Erklärung! Da sieht man mal wieder, dass man nie auslernt. Hab zwar schon viel am Bike gebastelt, aber halt alles CX  . Dass man den Winkel einstellen kann, wird mir nu auch klar! 



Sackmann schrieb:


> Naja, @triple-ooo denkt wohl schon, dass es bald so etwas gibt. Zumindest scheint er ja fast verärgert, dass er gerade jetzt zugeschlagen hat.
> Also: ich kann dich vorerst beruhigen



Ist kein Problem   Mit dem Roten kann ich wirklich sehr gut leben! Hätte vielleicht besser einen Smilie platziert....


----------



## hulster (23. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> ... und ich hab mir gerade den roten geholt, nachdem Sacki den schwarzen immer verneint hat **grrr**



Das da ein Muster liegt, hat noch nix mit der Verfügbarkeit zu tun. Ärger dich nicht, sondern freu dich dass du mit einer Farbgestaltung rumfährst, wo du dein Rad nicht jedesmal suchen musst, wenn mehr als 3 Räder zusammen stehen.

....aber ok - bei den Autos sind die Deutschen ja genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (23. Mai 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> ... Ärger dich nicht, sondern freu dich dass du mit einer Farbgestaltung rumfährst, wo du dein Rad nicht jedesmal suchen musst, wenn mehr als 3 Räder zusammen stehen....



Genau deshalb habe ich mir den Roten ausgesucht und nicht grau. Aber schwarz wäre schon auch schön gewesen 
Aber genug lamentiert. Ich geh jetzt zum Evo und schraube weiter...


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Sinn der Sache. Der Umwerfer "geht mit" und folgt der Kette und bleibt damit im "optimalen" Bereich zum Schalten. Ob ein Umwerfer bei einem Fully mit viel Federweg gut schaltet liegt nicht nur daran, ob da XT draufsteht. Es gibt ein Winkelfenster von 3° und eine exakte Höhe, die (laut SRAM und Shimano) eingehalten werden muss. Beim Fully? Unmöglich!
> Bei uns kommt der Hub des Bionicon-Systems noch dazu. Macht summa summarum über 200mm Federweg.
> Das ist ne ziemlich komplizierte Geschichte und hat mich viel nerven gekostet, damit es so gut funktioniert. Es wird halt doch Zeit, dass Umwerfer endlich verschwinden...
> Du kannst den Winkel übrigens einstellen, ist klar, ne?



Der Umwerfer funktioniert fantastisch!
Ich habe absolut kein Kettenrasseln oder Geklingele am Umwerfer.
Schön leise....man merkt oder hört nichts.
Alles paßt vom Feinsten. Einfach geil!
Achja: Bin nach wie vor happy mit old-school-2-fach


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Genau deshalb habe ich mir den Roten ausgesucht und nicht grau. Aber schwarz wäre schon auch schön gewesen
> Aber genug lamentiert. Ich geh jetzt zum Evo und schraube weiter...


Ich finde beide sehr schön.
Anfangs gefiel mir das grau-in-graue nicht, bzw. nicht besonders.
Aber als ich es letztens täglich oft sah, gefiel es mir immer besser und mittlerweile sogar sehr gut.....aber wie immer Geschmacksache.....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Mai 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hab mich grad mal etwas damit befasst:
> Was mich stört ist der Wirrwar aus Deutsch, Englisch, der B-Wahn und der Hang zu Abkürzungen, die aber nachher sowieso nirgends auftauchen. Specliste, B-Odo und ein Meer an Abkürzungen, die MFG in den Schatten stellen:...


Ich schließe mich da slowbeat an.
Mit einem Computer macht es ja keine Mühe, Namen und Begriffe voll auszuschreiben. (Im Handbuch wird man ja auch öfter auf Tod und Verderben hingewiesen als über Handlungsanleitungen informiert ).
Wenn die Begriffe verständlich (B-Odo sagt mir immer noch nichts) und ausgeschrieben sind, dann kann man beim Lesen den Sinn durchgehend erfassen. Abkürzungen und Büro/Firmen/Werkstattslang mögen den Leser als Insider ansprechen. Jemanden, der die Webseite zum ersten Mal liest, schließt das aus. Gerade, wer aus Neugier (z.B. wegen eines der Tests) die Seite aufsucht, sollte angesprochen werden. Er soll doch so viel wie möglich lesen, um schließlich emotional und rational auf die Seite von Bionicon gezogen zu werden. Wenn man sich jetzt dauernd wieder zusammen suchen muss, was dieser Begriff oder jene Abkürzung bedeuten, dann wird das mühsam und man gibt eher auf.

Begriffe, die wie die Eintagsfliegen kommen und gehen, sind für den Modegebrauch im Verkauf sinnvoll. Die Radmode hält die großen Firmen am leben. Bionicon hat eine andere Klientel, auch wenn die mal über Farben greinen kann.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist Odo.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odo_(Star_Trek)
Und was macht Odo?
Lasst uns doch ein paar Gags. Interessiert doch eh keinen, wie diese Teile heißen. Es ist weder Kaufgrund noch nicht Nicht-Kaufgrund
Ich hab´s verstanden: Keine blöden Abkürzungen mehr.
Das überlassen wir dann in Zukunft wohl lieber den FACT-Carbon Jungs, oder denen, die sich Advanced Carbon oder AluXx SL ausgedacht haben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das ist Odo.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odo_(Star_Trek)
> Und was macht Odo?


Jesses - jetzt hab ich`s.
Odo ist ein _Changeling_, also lt. Leo ein _Wechselbalg_. 
Also gut, ein _Formwandler_.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (23. Mai 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> ....aber ok - bei den Autos sind die Deutschen ja genauso.


Wie sind denn die Deutschen ?


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Jesses - jetzt hab ich`s.
> Odo ist ein _Changeling_, also lt. Leo ein _Wechselbalg_.
> Also gut, ein _Formwandler_.


Um nicht zu sagen: Ein SHAPESHIFTER



TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Deutschen ?


Schau dich doch mal im Verkehr um:
Welche Autofarben siehst du?
Schwarz, grau/silber, weiß.
http://cf.datawrapper.de/gSGkT/1/
Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit der Frage, die dir auf den Lippen brennt...


----------



## slowbeat (23. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das ist Odo.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odo_(Star_Trek)
> Und was macht Odo?
> Lasst uns doch ein paar Gags. Interessiert doch eh keinen, wie diese Teile heißen. Es ist weder Kaufgrund noch nicht Nicht-Kaufgrund


B-Odo? Bodo! Wer zum Teufel ist Bodo?
Das hab ich mir immer gedacht.
Ist überhaupt mal jemand auf die Verbindung zu Star Trek gekommen? Das glaub ich kaum.
Ein Gag, den man erklären muss, ist kein Gag.

Was ist die Homepage denn für Euch?
Eure Witzesammlung oder das Aushängeschild, mit dem Ihr mit dem Kunden in Kontakt kommen wollt?
Dass es niemanden interessiert, wie die Teile heißen ist völlig falsch. Heerscharen von Marketingexperten sind nur mit der optimalen Benamsung von Produkten und Merkmalen beschäftigt.

Wenn Ihr diese (für mich etwas eigentümliche) Verbindung unbedingt unterbringen möchtet, dann macht eine Geschichte draus und schreibt das auch so bei der Erklärung mit rein. Geschichten transportieren Emotionen, haken beim Leser ein und bleiben im Kopf.
"benannt nach dem Wechselbalg aus der Serie Star Trek, ist verantwortlich für... blahblubb" irgendsowas halt. Dann bleibt nicht nur B-irgendwas im Kopf hängen.

Das Ding ist schließlich so ziemlich das Kernstück des ganzen Systems, warum sollte da der Name unwichtig sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2015)

Das Ding hat einen Namen und es wird an der passenden Stelle auf der Homepage ausführlichst erklärt, was das Ding macht.
Warum heißen Versionen des Android-Betriebssystems "ice cream sandwich" oder "jellybean"?
Das interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. 
Warum heißt die Rock Shox Steckachse Maxle? 
Warum heißt die Bikes "Tues", "Wilson"  "Gambler" oder "Demo"? Ist das jetzt englisch "Tiuhs" oder deutsch "tu-es" beim YT auszusprechen. 
Warum heißt das Ding Hans Dampf oder Fat Albert, Rubber Queen, oder Wild Grip'r oder wie auch immer man das schreibt.
Das ist nur ein Name für ein Teil.
Ich verstehe schon, was du meinst, dennoch: Es muss keiner diesen Gag verstehen, weil es ganz einfach keine Rolle spielt, wie dieses Teil heißt. 
Es hat einfach einen Namen und der ist ausgesprochen "Bodo".  Wir finden es lustig Für uns selbst. Lass uns doch die kleine Feude.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Mai 2015)

Eine etwas naive Antwort, da hätt ich mehr erwartet.

Vielleicht setzt sich ja nochmal jemand in ne Marketingvorlesung? Da gibts mit ganz wenig Aufwand ganz viel zu lernen, was Eure Produktpräsentation betrifft. Nur so als Tip.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Es hat einfach einen Namen und der ist ausgesprochen "Bodo".  Wir finden es lustig Für uns selbst. Lass uns doch die kleine Feude.


Selbstverständlich. Nur habe ich dem Odo nie über den Weg getraut. Eine negative Assoziation.
Ich hoffe, meiner bleibt wie er ist.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (23. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit der Frage, die dir auf den Lippen brennt...


Ich und meine Family haben 4 Autos - alle schwarz. Warum ? Mit SCHWARZ kannst Du nie was falsch machen. Es ist elegant und im Zweifelsfall immer richtig. Bei anderen Farben weis ich nie obs mir dauerhaft gefällt. Gut finde ich die immer mal, aber meist nur temporär. Und wenn alle Deutschen nur schwarze, graue, silberne oder weiße Autos fahren, dann ist das ja auch repräsentativ für das was den meisten gefällt. Empirisch belegbar. Wems zu langweilig ist, soll dann halt mit rot seine Glückseligkeit finden. Mir recht.  Bei Schwarz-grün würde ich ne Ausnahme machen. Das wär die Steigerung von Schwarz.



slowbeat schrieb:


> Vielleicht setzt sich ja nochmal jemand in ne Marketingvorlesung? Da gibts mit ganz wenig Aufwand ganz viel zu lernen, was Eure Produktpräsentation betrifft. Nur so als Tip.


Sorry slowbeat, aber da bist Du meiner Meinung nach zu heftig in dieser Sache. Da könnte man dann ja auch darüber diskutieren, warum Du Dich slowbeat nennst. Wir sind umgeben von Kunstwörten und Amerikanismen, in jedem Lebensbereich. Ich gebe Dir darin Recht, daß das Thema Homepage/Inhalt/Präsentation optimiert werden könnte. Ich denke das ist eher ein Problem der Ressourcen (sprich Zeit) als ein Problem der marketingbezogenen Fähigkeiten. Die Hompage ist ein (wichtiges) Teil des Marketings, aber ein Urteil sollte nicht an einem Namen für irgendein Teil festgemacht werden. Schöne Pfingsten.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Mai 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Sorry slowbeat, aber da bist Du meiner Meinung nach zu heftig in dieser Sache. Da könnte man dann ja auch darüber diskutieren, warum Du Dich slowbeat nennst.


Zu dem Namen gibt es eine Geschichte, die ich erzählen würde, wenn ich meine Haut zu Markte tragen würde.
Ich hab nur einen Lösungsvorschlag gegeben, mehr nicht.
Natürlich ist es für das Teil nicht wichtig, wie es heißt. 
Es ist aber schön für den Kunden, wenn er mitbekommt, warum das Teil so heißt. Das zeigt Offenheit. Marketing läuft nunmal auf der psychologischen Schiene und rational denkende Machinenbauer leben in einem Paralleluniversum mit wenigen Berührungspunkten. Mit Maschinenbau allein kann man aber auch das beste Produkt nicht am Markt präsentieren. Und das entscheidet (egal wie toll man das findet) nunmal auch über den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg.

Ein schönes Pfingstwochenende Euch allen!


----------



## bolg (23. Mai 2015)

Ich bin ja mit Stark Trek groß geworden, aber den Spagat hab ich auch nicht hinbekommen. Ich finds allerdings nett, den Bezug. Und um Längen besser als ein Fahrrad zu fahren, was z.B. Slayer getauft wurde. Was schlachte ich den damit? Etwa mein Hinterteil? Diese markigen Namensgebungen find ich eher pubertär. Dann kann der B-Odo meinetwegen naiv sein, hört sich auf jeden Fall angenehmer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hasse Marketing. Aber das Marketing (oder der Mangel daran) von Bionicon hat bei mir funktioniert. Lieber Sacki, lass dir nix erzählen. Meine Autos sind auch schwarz, aber nur weil ich mich zuhause nicht durchsetzen konnte! Dass es im Sinne des Absatzes sinnvoll wäre, schwarze Evos anzubieten, ist mir dagegen sehr klar. Ob das dann noch authentisch wäre, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ... das Marketing (oder der Mangel daran) von Bionicon hat bei mir funktioniert.


Bei mir auch. Aber ich stamme auch aus dem Paralleluniversum. Und in einem Anfall von Wurmlochsphinxen habe ich mich für das rote Bike mit dem Industriehallenheck begeistert.
Und Bodo ist bei mir seit ewigen Zeiten als "Bodo, das Ekel" abgespeichert.
Das ist eine ganz andere Parallelwelt.


----------



## bolg (24. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ....
> Und Bodo ist bei mir seit ewigen Zeiten als "Bodo, das Ekel" abgespeichert.
> Das ist eine ganz andere Parallelwelt.


 
so was lässt sich umkonditionieren - bleib dran, fahr Dein Evo und in besonders schönen Momenten musst du "Dank Bodo" denken. Mit der Zeit wird das schon!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Mai 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> so was lässt sich umkonditionieren - bleib dran, fahr Dein Evo und in besonders schönen Momenten musst du "Dank Bodo" denken.


Ach was, wenn die bergab Position sich nach einem Anstieg nicht schnell genug umstellen lässt, denk ich nur: "Bodo, du alter Wechselbalg, mach et! "


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin auf das Bild hier im Internet gestoßen. Um was für ein Bionicon handelt es sich hier?
Die Decals, insbesondere am Hinterbau und der Gabel, so scheint es zumindest, sind nicht Serie oder?


----------



## Sackmann (3. Juni 2015)

Es gibt mal wieder neuen Inhalt auf der Website.
Wir schlafen nicht, aber es dauert eben ein wenig bei uns momentan.
Im Shop werden auch bald ganz viele neue Artikel drin sein.
Ich halt euch über diesen Thread mal auf dem Laufenden.
Feedback wie immer gerne erwünscht. Auch wenn ich den B-Odo beibehalten werde. 
Aber hey, Slowbeat und ich verstehen uns doch wunderprächtig in letzter Zeit. Kleine Meinungsverschiedenheiten sind ja immer mal erlaubt.


----------



## luCYnger (3. Juni 2015)

die 130% Rechnung 
die Übersicht dabei etc auch super, wer das jetzt nicht checkt...

aber im Shop gibt's das 160er jetzt nur noch mit 27,5"  ????


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juni 2015)

Richtig: 160mm und 26 haben wir zumindest vorübergehend aus dem Programm genommen. Sieht vielleicht aus wie ein Fehler, stimmt aber so.
Vielen vielen Dank nochmal an euch alle wirklich für das Feedback und die Kontrollchecks. 
Es ist schon der zweite, dem heute das mit 160/26 auffällt. 
Kurze Frage dazu: Klickt ihr wirklich alles mal durch, um zu sehen, ob alles passt, oder habt ihr in dem Fall bewusst auf 26/160 geklickt (z.B. weil ihr daran interessiert seid)?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Juni 2015)

Ich finde, es kommt zu kurz, dass das Evo ein verdammt gutes Enduro ist, auch abseits des Bioniconsystems. Stabilität, Geometrie und so.


----------



## bolg (4. Juni 2015)

@Sackmann - Etwas von beidem. Das 160er BS mit DA ist mein persönlicher Favorit, weshalb ich da immer wieder mal drauf gucke. Könnte ja sein, dass ich bei soundsoviel Klicks eines geschenkt bekomme . Daher war ich schon überrascht, dass es derzeit nicht mehr angeboten wird. Weshalb eigentlich?
Ansonsten guck ich immer wieder mal quer rüber, um zu sehen, was sich tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeze (4. Juni 2015)

Was mir noch fehlt in der Auswahl sind die "Blackline" Varianten der Gabel und des Dämpfers im Shop.


----------



## esta (4. Juni 2015)

Mir fehlt noch der Adapter für Standarddämpfer auf Bionicon System. Ich würde mich bereiterklären diesen auch selbst zu Entwickeln aber dafür bräuchte ich ein dauerhaft zur Verfügung gestelltes Evo. Meine Recherche hat ergeben das dafür das 180er 27,5" Evo mit Metric und VectorAir am beste geeignet ist


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juni 2015)

esta schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch der Adapter für Standarddämpfer auf Bionicon System.


Ist das nicht der "Universer"?


----------



## esta (4. Juni 2015)

Der Universer ersetzt das BioniconSystem, ich will aber Standarddämpfer + BioniconSystem.


----------



## luCYnger (4. Juni 2015)

nimm einfach Magura oder Vector
das reicht doch völlig als Standard-Auswahl aus


----------



## esta (4. Juni 2015)

Auch wenn der Vector hlr vermutlich einer der besten Dämpfer am Markt ist, mein innerer Bike-Nerd ist erst befriedigt wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe auch nen Manitou Swinger einzubauen, oder irgendwelche andere Dämpfer die ich weder bedienen noch bezahlen kann


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. Juni 2015)

Wenns jetzt nur noch 27,5 Modelle gibt, habt ihr da bei der Entwicklung der neuen Double Agent auch an 26+ Reifen gedacht? 
Seit dem ich das Tesla habe, bin ich ein Freund von breiten Reifen geworden und würde schon mal ausprobieren wollen bis wohin das ganze noch Sinnvoll ist.
Und die Konkurenz auf breiten Reifen sieht zumindest schonmal gut aus
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ion-...k-bilder-news-usw.713331/page-2#post-12151524


----------



## 1st_Parma (4. Juni 2015)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Wenns jetzt nur noch 27,5 Modelle gibt...


Wie kommt man auf sowas?!


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juni 2015)

Es gibt ja nicht nur 27.5 Modelle. Nach wie vor gibt's 180/26 und es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass 160/26 wieder ins Angobot kommt. 26+ halte ich für sinnvoller, als 27.5+. Leider sieht die Industrie das mal wieder anders und Reifenauswahl für 26+ ist nun mal sehr mau im Gegensatz zu dem 27.5+ Dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. Juni 2015)

Asche über mein Haupt da hab ich ja glatt das best bike ever unterschlagen.
Na dann warten wir mal ab was die Zukunft bringt 1-2 Jahre muß mein Tesla mit G2s eh noch durchhalten


----------



## Stritzel (5. Juni 2015)

....Gerüchteküche anheizen! ;-)
Gefunden auf der FB-Seite von b-labs...


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Juni 2015)

Ein dreckiges Evo mit Slicks 
(Hab' schon kapiert, es geht um den elektrischen "Duschkopf" am Tretlager )


----------



## markus769 (6. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag,

die BIONICON Wallfahrer kennen das schon, grins.

Markus


----------



## Resibiker (6. Juni 2015)

Also ehe jetzt Oldie-Paul mir zuvorkomt würde Ich mich unentgeltlich für einen langzeit Test des E-Ram zur Verfügung stellen
Es würde sich bestimmt neben meinen anderen Bionicons wohlfühlen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Juni 2015)

Lässt sich an 180er DA und/oder Maguradämpfer was an der HSC tunen und wenn ja, ist das sinnvoll und bezahlbar?
An der Gabel ist die Einstellung der LSC ja prima anpassbar über eine sehr große Bandbreite, aber für 100kg ist der Rest etwas unterdämpft. Für den Dämpfer wäre natürlich der HLR Vector eine (nicht ganz billige) Option


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. Juni 2015)

Auf der FB Seite von Bionicon lässt sich das EVO in schwarz sehen und es macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Juni 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Also ehe jetzt Oldie-Paul mir zuvorkomt würde Ich mich unentgeltlich für einen langzeit Test des E-Ram zur Verfügung stellen.../QUOTE]


Ich bin dabei.


----------



## triple-ooo (6. Juni 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Auf der FB Seite von Bionicon lässt sich das EVO in schwarz sehen und es macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck!



Kommt aber nicht lt. Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juni 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Kommt aber nicht lt. Sacki


Laut Sacki kommt überhaupt nichts nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie ihr da immer wieder draufkommt.


----------



## esta (6. Juni 2015)

Sacki wenn man mal bei euch Vorbeischauen möchte, sollte man vorher nen Termin machen?


----------



## Oh-Markus (6. Juni 2015)

Das Evo in Black steht auf dem Stand von Bionicon beim MTB Festival in Tegernsee .... und ab 2016 gibt es dann für alle


----------



## triple-ooo (6. Juni 2015)

Hier stand nix gescheites


----------



## atclekalt (7. Juni 2015)

Mir ist das mit den 160mm bei 26" auch aufgefallen.
D.h 160/26 gibt es momentan gar nicht mehr? Auch nicht als Rahmenkit mit Gabel und Dämpfer?

Wenn dem so ist, entfällt wenigstens die Entscheidung zwischen 160 und 180mm.


----------



## Trashguard (7. Juni 2015)

I have a dream...

Evo:					   schwarz
650er DA:			  schwarz
Vector Dämpfer:	 schwarz
B-Post? / Moveloc: schwarz
Pinion P1.12:		  blau (ist ja zastermäßig gar nicht mehr soooo weit entfernt vom teuren 1x11-Käse)

Man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Juni 2015)

"Any customer can have a car painted any _colour_ that he wants so long as it is _black_.
_Henry Ford_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (7. Juni 2015)

finde den Fehler 







greez guru


----------



## Resibiker (8. Juni 2015)

27.5" mit Doppel Brücke fern ab von der Heimat


----------



## guruW (8. Juni 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> 27.5" mit Doppel Brücke fern ab von der Heimat


andere Länder, andere Evos


----------



## sPiediNet (8. Juni 2015)

Passt schon ...Ralle hatte auch ein Alva180 mit 27,5 bestückt.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (8. Juni 2015)

Trashguard schrieb:


> I have a dream...
> 
> Evo:					   schwarz
> 650er DA:			  schwarz
> ...


Sind wir verwandt? Könnte von mir sein. Wobei Pinion (warum blau??) würde wohl mein Limit sprengen. Aber geil wärs schon.....


----------



## guruW (9. Juni 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Passt schon ...Ralle hatte auch ein Alva180 mit 27,5 bestückt.


Das war aber sicher kein 27,5 Rahmen


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juni 2015)

Wer´s noch nicht gesehen hat:
http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-first-look-das-bionicon-edison-evo/


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juni 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bionicon-edison-evo-rahmengroesse-und-koerpergroesse.756291/

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr da mitmachen würdet.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juni 2015)

http://evo.bionicon.com/produkt/edison-evo-ersatzteile/

Hier gibt´s ab jetzt auch Ersatzteile für´s EVO.
Ist das nicht schön gelöst?

Und die Preise sind auch mehr als fair.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (9. Juni 2015)

Ich würde sagen, das ist perfekt gelöst!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Juni 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das ist perfekt gelöst!


Super Idee - keine wortreichen Umschreibungen mehr nötig - alles identifizierbar.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juni 2015)

Sieht gut aus.

Was nicht geht ist weiße Schrift auf neongrünem Button.
Das ist echt brutal für die Augen, bitte nehmt Schrift in Hintergrundfarbe!


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juni 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Was nicht geht ist weiße Schrift auf neongrünem Button.


Da haste Recht. Das hatte ich auch gerade gesehen, als ich mal testbestellt habe. Auf manchem Bildschirm ist es besser, auf manchem schlechter. Auf meinem Handy zum Beispiel ist es deutlich besser.
Aber du hast Recht: Das geht echt gar nicht.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juni 2015)

Handy geht grad so, Tablet auch.
Läppi grenzwertig, der große Monitor am großen Läppi blendet geradezu.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juni 2015)

Stimmt.
Ansonsten wirklich gut gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2015)

Toll gemacht!  Kinderleicht nun etwas zu bestellen!
Es gibt aber auch Menschen außerhalb des Forums - tatsächlich!  
Die "Nichtselberschrauber" könnten nun theoretisch zum Radladen ihres Vertrauens gehen und der in Sekundenschnelle Ersatzteile bei Euch bestellen.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juni 2015)

FRAGE:

Wie komme ich von der HP auf die Ersatzteil-Seite??
Bin ich zu blöd?


----------



## Resibiker (10. Juni 2015)

Oben rechts "SHOP" dann auf die explosionszeichnung klicken
Da werdeb Sie geholfen


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juni 2015)

Ah, danke!
Hab erst nicht auf 'Shop' geklickt, sondern nur das sich öffnende Registerkärtchen angeschaut.
Als ich draufklickte, hab ichs übersehen....


----------



## atclekalt (10. Juni 2015)

Das ist mal eine schöne Ersatzteilbestellmöglichkeit!
Gut und Einfach gelöst.


----------



## steffpro (10. Juni 2015)

In der Bestellliste fehlt noch Nr. 1 front frame in alle Farben ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (10. Juni 2015)

In allen 3 Farben und allen 4 Größen? Das würde ganz schön komplex mit 12 weiteren Optionen.
Anders könnte es der Shop nicht abbilden. Es wäre also so, wie bei den Sitzstreben nur eben mit 12 anstatt 4 zusätzlichen Optionen.
Aber wenn jemand ein Problem mit dem Hauptrahmen hat, dann sollte er ohnehin mal bei uns anrufen. 
Das mit der Schriftfarbe stellt uns auch gerade vor ein Problem. Das geht nicht so einfach. Wir versuchen, das aber irgendwie zu ändern.


----------



## Sackmann (22. Juni 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/258021526/the-sentinel

Hey, lasst uns die doch unterstützen! Ich will auch ein paar!


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/258021526/the-sentinel
> 
> Hey, lasst uns die doch unterstützen! Ich will auch ein paar!


Da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander, wenn man so quer liest....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen wohl ich auseinander, wenn man so quer liest....


Muss man eigentlich etwas verstanden haben, um eine Meinung zu äußern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2015)

Gute Frage 
Gibt oder gab einige Freds zu....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abstreifer-staubdichtung-bei-kickstarter.754614/page-2

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fede...unding-projekt-von-der-daempferklinik.754656/


----------



## slowbeat (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hab als einer der Ersten gezeichnet und bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

Leider wird das Finanzierungsziel sicher nicht erreicht, wenn das so weiter geht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gute Frage
> Gibt oder gab einige Freds zu....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abstreifer-staubdichtung-bei-kickstarter.754614/page-2
> ...


Mannomann, jetzt habe ich einen totalen Volkshochschulkurs in BWL hinter mir.
Technisch sehe ich eigentlich deutliche Vorteile. Aber das müssen wir hier nicht weiter diskutieren.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## Sackmann (24. Juni 2015)

http://goodtimesmag.de/interview-stefan-sack-von-bionicon-steht-uns-rede-antwort/

Je mehr es auf allen Kanälen teilen, desto mehr freuen wir uns.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> http://goodtimesmag.de/interview-stefan-sack-von-bionicon-steht-uns-rede-antwort/ ...


Ein sehr schöner Bericht. Aber in dem Satz:

_Bei uns schrauben nur Jungs, die wirklich auch passionierte Biker sind und wissen, worauf es beim Bike-Aufbau ankommt und (*nicht*) nach Takt werkeln, weil jede Sekunde zählt.
_
wolltest du sicher das _*nicht* _drin stehen haben. 
Vielleicht lässt sich das noch ausbessern.


----------



## steffpro (24. Juni 2015)

_Außerdem gibt es noch andere Hydraulik-Anwendungen an einem Fahrrad, die wir bedienen werden. Auch da hatten wir schon 2012 etwas als Konzept vorgestellt. Damit sind wir nun auch so gut wie durch mit der Entwicklung. Zu viel verraten darf ich an dieser Stelle aber noch nicht._

Das wird doch wohl nicht doch eine hydraulische Sattelstütze sein ?


----------



## steffpro (30. Juni 2015)

@Sackmann Falls ihr eine hydraulische Sattelstütze bringt , würdet ihr die dann mit einem austauschbaren Kopf bringen? So, dass man auch später noch durch Austausch des Kopfes zwischen einer Variante mit und ohne Versatz umbauen kann ohne gleich eine neue Stütze zu kaufen?
Vielleicht könntet ihr den Verstellhebel so konstruieren, dass man den auch mittels I-Spec, Matchmaker oder andere Adapter direkt an der Bremsschelle anbringen kann. Oder in Kombination mit dem Bionicon-System-Verstellknopf unter dem Lenker. Dann wäre alles schön aufgeräumt. 
Aktuell hab ich die KS southpaw dran und das passt sehr gut mit dem Bioniconknopf allerdings hab ich mit der Bremse 3 Schellen auf der linken Seite des Lenkers. Sieht halt nicht so prall aus und ist sich manchmal etwas im Weg.


----------



## slimane- (3. Juli 2015)

Info's zum LTD rEVO 2016 gibt's hier: http://goodtimesmag.de/news-bionicon-edison-revo-2016-launch-mit-top-end-spec/ oder demnächst auch hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (3. Juli 2015)

Gibts den Rahmen auch einzeln und kommen noch Farben?


----------



## 4mate (3. Juli 2015)

Ja. Farben gibt es bereits von Anfang an, Rot und
Grau und neu "Roh" gebürstet mit Klarlack


----------



## slimane- (3. Juli 2015)

Den rEVO-Rahmen gibt's soweit ich weiß nicht einzeln (hat eine andere Geo als der des EVO's). Den "normalen" Evo-Rahmen gibt's allerdings einzeln.


----------



## Sackmann (3. Juli 2015)

Den Rahmen des rEVO gibt es nur in einem Komplettbike zur Vorbestellung.


----------



## steffpro (3. Juli 2015)

Mir ging es nur um die 2016er Variante. Kommen nächstes Jahr noch andere Farben als raw und black? Rot und Grau ist ja das 2015er Modell. 
Gibt es den Rahmen dann nach der Vorbestelleraktion auch einzeln?


----------



## Sackmann (3. Juli 2015)

Das kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob es den Rahmen dann auch einzeln geben wird.
Bisher sind keine weiteren Farben geplant. wir haben momentan 5 Farben zur Auswahl. Rot/gelb, grau/gelb, "blank", "blank rEVO", "black ano rEVO"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (3. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht hab ich es auch falsch verstanden.  Das revo ist doch die 2016er Version vom evo, oder gibt's das 2015 weiterhin und das revo zusätzlich als "race evo"?


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juli 2015)

Das rEVO ist eine limitierte Sonderserie, die es in der Form nur jetzt für 30 Tage vorzubestellen gibt.
Das EVO wird bis auf Weiteres bleiben.


----------



## Promontorium (4. Juli 2015)

Das EVO aber dann mit den neuen, minimal geänderten Geodaten oder wie bisher? Denn so eine Änderung macht man doch auch im Sinne einer "Verbesserung" des Produkts!?


----------



## steffpro (4. Juli 2015)

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juli 2015)

@ Promontorium:
Das werden wir dann sehen...
Eine "Verbesserung" der Geometrie ist das aber nicht. Es ist eben anders. Dem einen taugt es besser, dem anderen vielleicht auch weniger.


----------



## Promontorium (4. Juli 2015)

BTW: Interessantes Interview. Gute Eigenwerbung nicht zu dick aufgetragen! 

Besonders auch der letzte Satz "Bleibt immer fair und sauber gegenüber anderen." ist klasee und geht mir im Moment runter wie Öl!
Dieses Jahr geht ja echt die Post ab, wie erwacht aus dem Dornröschenschlaf!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ Promontorium:
> Das werden wir dann sehen...
> Eine "Verbesserung" der Geometrie ist das aber nicht. Es ist eben anders. Dem einen taugt es besser, dem anderen vielleicht auch weniger.


Du wolltest bestimmt DEIN Fahrrad kosteneffektiver produzieren lassen, wie?


----------



## Promontorium (4. Juli 2015)

Hahaha, könnte man meinen, ja! Nein nein, is' momentan nicht drin und außerdem verfolge ich eine lauwarme Spur!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Juli 2015)

Meinte auch eher Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juli 2015)

Haha, nee so weit isses dann doch nicht. Ich brauch nicht unbedingt mehr Reach. So mancher aber anscheinend schon. Und da es weniger Leute gibt, die nach weniger Reach schreien, als die, die nach mehr Reach schreien, macht man eben das kleinere Übel.
Wer fahren kann, der mimimiet doch eh nicht wegen 10mm Reach rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn jetzt an dem Angebot so toll? 5000€ ! Hallo!
Letztes Jahr Topausstattung für 2500€, das war toll.
Welche Teile treiben denn den Preis in diese Höhe?


----------



## ChrisR-USA (4. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Haha, nee so weit isses dann doch nicht. Ich brauch nicht unbedingt mehr Reach. So mancher aber anscheinend schon. Und da es weniger Leute gibt, die nach weniger Reach schreien, als die, die nach mehr Reach schreien, macht man eben das kleinere Übel.
> Wer fahren kann, der mimimiet doch eh nicht wegen 10mm Reach rum.




For me the extra reach is something I dreamed of for my bike.  I was able to get around that by changing out the stem to the 90mm Turbine and moving my seat as far back as I could, which makes for a better fit for me being around 190cm tall .  I see the Revo is changed to the Turbine stem, just at 60mm - nice choice!  To have the extra reach in the frame would be ideal.

For me I would love the new geometry on the Revo, but it is hard to think about investing in a new bike already.  I am just getting my Evo dialed in and enjoying all my summer riding!!!  I waited over 5 years to upgrade my Ironwood.

It is still nice to see another great bike for release next year.  Every single ride I do people ask me about my bike, so I try to spread the word for more US customers!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Juli 2015)

Ich suche ja auch noch nach einem Bike mit mehr Reach: zum Strecken Ballern, für die mir mein Evo zu schade ist -> Downhiller, leider wird Bionicon da ja kein Ironwood Evo in Aussicht stellen, oder!


----------



## luCYnger (4. Juli 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt an dem Angebot so toll? 5000€ ! Hallo!
> Letztes Jahr Topausstattung für 2500€, das war toll.
> Welche Teile treiben denn den Preis in diese Höhe?


Ist doch klar, die können nicht bei jeder Vorbestellaktion 1/3 Bike verschenken.
Und mit der Ausstattung haste alles schon dran, was beim aktuellen Evo nachinvestiert werden "muß" und bist dann ganz locker bei 5k€
Der Preis geht schon klar und die Mitbewerber machen ihre Vorbestellungen ja auch so ähnlich.


----------



## esta (4. Juli 2015)

Naja der Preis ist ziemlich genau das was du zahlst wenn du alles einzeln Retail kaufst. edit: das ist sogar ziemlich teuer für nen Direktvertrieb.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juli 2015)

esta schrieb:


> Naja der Preis ist ziemlich genau das was du zahlst wenn du alles einzeln Retail kaufst. edit: das ist sogar ziemlich teuer für nen Direktvertrieb.


Ja, genau! 

Nicht einmal, wenn du bei den günstigsten Onlineshop Anbietern alles zusammensuchst wirst du unter diesen Preis kommen. Wir reden hier übrigens auch von 2016er Modellen, nur mal so nebenbei...


----------



## esta (4. Juli 2015)

Das ist aber genau das was ich gemacht habe und bin bei 49xx gelandet.

edit: hab nochmal genauer geschaut, 4784€. Allerdings mit Framekit gerechnet also noch update auf Vector air mit einrechnen.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juli 2015)

@esta : Die Online-Shop Quellen würden mich natürlich brennend interessieren. Denn an diesen Preis komme ich nicht ran.
Davon abgesehen:
Kennst du den Preis für das 2016er rEVO Framekit?
Update auf Metric blackline schon mit drin?
Vector blackline haste ja schon gesagt, dass das nicht mitgezählt ist.
Magura MT7 2016?
Magura Storm SL Scheiben schon mit drin (nicht die Storm Scheiben)?
Kindshock Southpaw Hebel?
Alles andere auch 2016er Modelle?
Versandkosten/Zoll mit eingerechnet?
Aufbau mit eingerechnet?
Ich könnte bei noch ein paar Details weitermachen, die du sicher vergessen hast.
Du wirst dieses Fahrad mit Neuteilen aus Onlineshops nicht günstiger bekommen, als bei uns, das kann ich dir versprechen. Selbst wenn du das Ding selbst zusammennagelst und ALLE Versandkosten weglässt.
Des weiteren würde ich mich interessieren, warum:


esta schrieb:


> das ist sogar ziemlich teuer für nen Direktvertrieb


Kannst du mir ein Bike nennen, das eine gleiche Ausstattung hat für diesen Preis?
Oder ein Bike, das ähnlich exklusiv, sinnig, oder stabil aufgebaut ist für einen ähnlichen Preis (auch gerne bis 6000€ und mehr)?

Oder wilst du darauf hinaus, dass unser komplettes Framekit mit Gabel, Dämpfer, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Lenker mit 1990€ eigentlich viel zu günstig ist? Das stimmt und daran müssen wir etwas ändern, denn dort verlieren wir mit dem immer noch schlechten Euro am meisten. Trotzdem wollen wir den Preis für das Framekit diese Jahr nicht auf über 2000 springen lassen. Nenne mir doch bitte auch einen Hersteller, der ein Framekit mit dieser Gabel und diesem Dämpfer (oder vergleichbar guten) für unter 2500€ anbietet.

Keine Frage: Diese Bike zahlt man nicht aus der Portokasse. Aber es gibt nichts annähernd Exklusives zu diesem Preis. Und gerade mit der Zahlung in Teilbeträgen könnten sich mehr Leute solch ein Traumbike kaufen.
Und wir sind mit diesem Preis weit unterhalb dessen, was man dafür anderswo bezahlen muss.


----------



## physshred (5. Juli 2015)

hab ich das bloß überlesen, oder gibts keine Doppelbrücke mehr von Bionicon???

Edit: Um auf den oberen Beitrag einzugehen: Nicolai ION 16 mit pike und monarch, für 5200...

Ich fänds übrigens cool, wenn man nen Bionicon Rahmen von Nicolai in Deutschland geschweißt bekommen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. Juli 2015)

@esta : wie sieht's aus? Hältst du den Preis von 47xx noch? 
Und warum es teuer für einen "Versender" Das würde ja bedeuten, dass es wesentlich günstigere Versenderbikes gibt. Ich finde nichts...
Rose, Canyon, YT, Radon. Alle ein ähnliches Preisniveau, aber alle mit weniger exklusiven Komponenten.


----------



## esta (5. Juli 2015)

So paar infos , shops sind tnc, bike components, und bmo.
Ja bei der Magura sind die Storm Scheiben keine SL. Preisreferenz fürs kit wurde auf auf eure homepage bezogen daher kein blackline.
Den Aufpreis auf Komponenten zu schieben die noch kein Shop hat, 2016er modelle,ist wirklich bequem. Das Southpaw update sind 30€.
Zoll muss bei nix mit rein, da nur Produkte in deutschen Shops. Versand bei 3 Shops gnadenlose 15€.
Zusammenbau ist selbstverständlich nicht mit eingerechnet. Aber ich schätze mal wenn man fix ist gute 2 Stunden.

Ob das Bike sinnig aufgebaut ist oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ich kritisiere ja nicht die Wahl der Komponenten.
Du willst mir erzählen das die Top End Versionen vom Strife und vom Capra schlechter aufgestellt sind?


----------



## Stritzel (5. Juli 2015)

Ach Leute, ist doch Wurscht, ob das jetzt irgendwo ein paar Cent billiger geht... Ein objektiver Vergleich wird nie möglich sein!
Aber als wirklichen "Schnapper" habe ich das neue Angebot auch nicht begriffen. Wir reden immerhin über knapp 5.000 EUR, die auch noch zu  50% ein halbes Jahr im voraus angezahlt werden müssen. Die Ausstattung ist top, keine Frage. Die Kundenzielgruppe dürfte trotzdem ziemlich exklusiv sein.  
Da ich mich aber auch ernsthaft mit dem Kauf eines Evo beschäftige (ich brauchs nicht so exklusiv oder vielmehr kann ich mir das leider nicht leisten), frage ich mich wieso jetzt das Top-Top-Modell nicht mit der hauseigenen Gabel angeboten wird? Ist die Metric der Double Agent überlegen oder welche Botschaft wird da übermittelt?


----------



## aufgehts (5. Juli 2015)

Stritzel schrieb:


> frage ich mich wieso jetzt das Top-Top-Modell nicht mit der hauseigenen Gabel angeboten wird? Ist die Metric der Double Agent überlegen oder welche Botschaft wird da übermittelt?



gute frage.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Juli 2015)

Stritzel schrieb:


> ...ist die Metric der Double Agent überlegen oder welche Botschaft wird da übermittelt?


Ich habe hier vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt, worin der Vorteil einer Single Crown gegenüber einer Doppelbrückengabel liegt. Die Innereien sind ja bei der Metric gleich. Das kann es also nicht sein.
Ich habe keine einzige Antwort bekommen. Es wird wohl im wesentlichen eine Bauchentscheidung sein.


----------



## Resibiker (5. Juli 2015)

Ihr sollted mal Die beschreibung vom rEVO "GANZ" lesen...
_Das edison rEVO wird von uns ausschließlich auf 27.5 Laufräder gestellt_ =>keine DA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (5. Juli 2015)

Die 27,5" Double Agent scheint noch nicht verfügbar zu sein. Das rEvo wird nur in 27,5" angeboten. Vielleicht sind die Verkaufszahlen zuletzt immer mehr weg von 26" gegangen?

Edit: Resibiker ist mir zuvor gekommen.


----------



## Stritzel (5. Juli 2015)

Ok, dann hatte ich was falsch "aufgeschnappt".... Ich ging irgendwie davon aus, dass es ab Herbst auch Evos mit 27,7 UND Double Agent gibt...


----------



## bolg (5. Juli 2015)

@ABBiker: Das würde mich auch interessieren, ob dem wirklich so ist. Ohne hier wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten zu wollen, finde ich schon spannend, wie sich die Bionicon-Käufer hier entscheiden.


----------



## Promontorium (5. Juli 2015)

Obwohl anfänglich 26" immer als das beste der 3 LR-Größen gepriesen, der vermeintliche Vorteil von 27,5" als nicht wirklich feststellbar dargestellt wurde. Vielleicht denkt man seitens Bionicon immer noch so, aber zumindest der Markt scheint anderes zu wollen!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (5. Juli 2015)

Stritzel schrieb:


> Ok, dann hatte ich was falsch "aufgeschnappt".... Ich ging irgendwie davon aus, dass es ab Herbst auch Evos mit 27,7 UND Double Agent gibt...


Für mich gehört an ein Rad von Bionicon die Doppelbrückengabel. Dafür steht die Marke eigentlich und ich wundere mich eh´wie viele EVO Käufer eine SingleCrown fahren.  Das neue rEVO ist sicher super, leider für mich auch zu edel und etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Juli 2015)

Ja, will ich. Es gibt bei Canyon zwei Strive Modelle, die ähnlich kosten. Das eine hat eine komplette XX1 Gruppe, das andere eine komplette XTR Gruppe - die jeweiligen Top-Gruppen der Hersteller. Bei beiden ist aber keine Next SL verbaut. Bei beiden ist keine Magura MT7 verbaut. Und ob die Mavic Laufräder besser oder schlechter als Syntace sind, das kann man wohl nicht wirklich streitfrei klären. Für mich und für jeden, der wirklich in hartem Gelände unterwegs ist, ist solch ein Laufradsatz von Mavic indiskutabel. Kosten tun sie ja gleichviel.
Bei YT ist ebenfalls "nur" eine X01, die da zum Einsatz kommt ebenso, wie die Guide RSC, anstatt Magura. Für mich liegen alle der teuersten Versionen auf austattungsmäßig hohem Niveau. "Ziemlich teuer", wie du es sagst, sind wir aber sicherlich nicht. Deswegen meine Frage, wie du es begründest, dass wir teurer sind, als andere.
Ich wette, übrigens,  dass die Mehrzahl der Biker rahmenunabhängig die Ausstattung des rEVO allen anderen vorziehen würden.

Aso nochmal die Frage: wieso sind wir "ziemlich teuer" und was ist günstiger und/oder besser?

Die 27.5 Doppelbrücke kommt schon, keine Sorge. Trotzdem gibt es das rEVO nur mit Singlecrown, weil die Gabel noch nicht serienreif ist. Das dauert noch ein paar Praxistests. Wer in den nächsten drei Wochen in PDS unterwegs ist, der kann was was davon sehen...
Wie gesagt, das Bike ist kein Schnäppchen, angesichts der Ausstattung und des Fakts, dass es sich um ein Bionicon und kein Rose, Canyon oder YT handelt aber extrem gut im Preis.
Und ihr werdet euch noch an mich erinnern, wenn ihr die Bikepreise im nächsten Jahr sehen werdet. Da bin mir sicher.
Dass wir kein Angebot mehr, wie letztes Jahr machen können, sollte auch einigen klar sein. Dabei haben wir draufgezahlt. Zahlreiche Änderungswünsche, ein mehrfaches Hin und Her mit vielen Kunden, der abfallende Euro nachdem schon bezahlt wurde, haben uns nicht gerade in die Karten gespielt. Da war einfach auch viel Pech dabei.
So etwas wird es jedenfalls nicht wieder geben.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juli 2015)

@esta


esta schrieb:


> Den Aufpreis auf Komponenten zu schieben die noch kein Shop hat, 2016er modelle,ist wirklich bequem.


Was meinst du mit Aufpreis?
Du wirst das Bike nicht auf unter 4999€ zusammenstellen können, auch nicht mit 2015er Modellen und Preisen.  Nur wenn du mir es zeigst, dann glaube ich es dir. Also gerne her mit der Liste der Komponenten und Quellen.
Die Aufpreise für Metric blackline sind übrigens auf unserer Homepage im Shop zu finden.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. Juli 2015)

Das rEVO ist bestimmt klasse, insbesondere in der "blank Version" auch sicherlich ein Hingucker. Allerdings kenne ich niemanden, der bereit ist für ein MTB derzeit 4999 Euro auszugeben. Und ich kenne auch niemanden der einen kennt, der 4999 Euro für ein MTB ausgeben kann oder will. Das muss insgesamt gar nichts heißen, es gibt aber zu denken.
Ich persönlich würde glauben, dass günstigere Räder einfacher zu verkaufen sind und eventuell mehr Gewinn abwerfen. Ich bin aber auch nicht vom Fach. Ich kenne mich auch nicht mit den dort verbauten Teilen oder Baugruppen aus und auch nicht mit deren Preisgestalltung. 
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass bei den derzeitigen und brandaktuellen Turbulenzen in der Eurozone eine "PRE-SALE" Aktion auch arg nach hinten losgehen kann, um das mal ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken.


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Juli 2015)

Interessante Disskussion. Kenne auch nur ein paar MtBler, welche um die 5 TSD ausgegeben haben und das sind dann meist Nicos oder Lvilles oder amerikanische Kultmarken.
Aber egal wieviele davon vorbestellt werden, vielleicht bietet ja so ein Highendmodell im Portfeuille die Möglichkeit bei entsprechenden Vergleichstest in den Bikeheften sehr gut abzuschneiden: ein gutes Konzept, sehr gut ausgestattet zu einem besseren P/L Verhältnis als die Mitbewerber. (Und die Bikehefte versuchen uns ja gerade glauben zu machen, daß Preise um die 6 Tsd ganz normal sind...  )


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juli 2015)

Die Pre-Säle Aktion kann überhaupt nicht nach hinten losgehen, da es eine zusätzliche Variante ist. Wir sind nicht darauf angewiesen, sondern wollten einfach eine "Vollgasvariante" anbieten für Leute, die so etwas wollen und bereit sind, 5000 Euro auszugeben. Davon gibt es genügend. Ob sich tatsächlich das Bike jemand holt, das werden wir sehen. Wenn es aber tatsächlich keiner kauft, dann müssen wir die Teile dafür auch nicht bestellen. Genau deswegen machen wir den pre-sale.
Schaden kann der uns nichtes. Es schadet ja Canyon auch nicht, dass ein 4999 Euro Bike im Programm ist. Und schaut euch mal die Preise momentan so an: 4000+ ist da nichts ungewöhnliches, ohne dass dabei speziell tolle Komponenten verbaut werden. Wir wollen dafür aber aber das Beste vom Besten am Bike bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (6. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Interessante Disskussion. Kenne auch nur ein paar MtBler, welche um die 5 TSD ausgegeben haben und das sind dann meist Nicos oder Lvilles oder amerikanische Kultmarken.
> Aber egal wieviele davon vorbestellt werden, vielleicht bietet ja so ein Highendmodell im Portfeuille die Möglichkeit bei entsprechenden Vergleichstest in den Bikeheften sehr gut abzuschneiden: ein gutes Konzept, sehr gut ausgestattet zu einem besseren P/L Verhältnis als die Mitbewerber. (Und die Bikehefte versuchen uns ja gerade glauben zu machen, daß Preise um die 6 Tsd ganz normal sind...  )


Da denkt doch tatsächlich mal jemand auch etwas weiter, als nur über den Preis nach...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. Juli 2015)

Ah verstanden! Deswegen ist die Aktion zeitlich begrenzt und nicht auf die Menge.


----------



## Trashguard (6. Juli 2015)

Ich war letzten Monat bereits zum zweiten Mal am Tegernsee für eine Probefahrt des Evo. Die Atmosphäre im Laden ist wirklich einzigartig. Jeder der teilweise doch recht unterschiedlichen dort arbeitenden Menschen ist freundlich, kompetent und auf seine Art "cool". Selbst als nur potentieller Kunde hat man das Gefühl, mitten drin zu sein und teilzuhaben am Unterfangen Bionicon.
Im Rahmen dessen durfte ich die schwarze Schönheit live und in (oder auch nicht - was gut so ist) Farbe bewundern. Dass dieses Gerät selbst in einer Pre-Sale-Aktion nicht billig wird, hat das Ding aus jeder seiner metallenen Pore geatmet.
Dass es am Ende 5T€ werden, habe ich aber auch nicht gedacht. Für mich wäre es eh nicht in Frage gekommen wegen 1X11. Aber ich frage mich schon, ob der scheibchenweise Output Sinn macht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Leute, die jetzt 5 Mille für das Bike ausgeben, nicht doch etwas blöd aus der Wäsche gucken, wenn nach Ablauf der Bestell-Frist die 27,5 DA vorgestellt wird (was Sacki ja durchblicken lässt) und es kurz darauf vielleicht die B-Post zu erwerben gibt (was Sacki in dem verlinkten Interview ebenfalls durchblicken lässt). Andererseits ist das rEVO ein reiner Luxusartikel und die Leute, die sich das leisten können, haben auch Kohle für ein zweites Evo. Wobei ich mich schon frage: Wäre für 5000 Euro nicht eine kleine Sonderserie mit Pinion P1.12 drin gewesen?
Aber Leute, mal ganz ehrlich. Ist das nicht auch Klagen auf allerhöchstem Niveau? Bionicon muss auch seine Brötchen verdienen. Und ohne die grandiose Kundennähe, die Transparanz und die tolle Forumsarbeit durch Sacki (die mit Sicherheit zum Teil extrem nervtötent ist) wüssten wir viele Dinge gar nicht, und könnten uns nicht darüber muckieren.
Mal schauen, was die nächsten Wochen und Monate bringen. Ich hoffe auf ein Evo mit Post und DA für 2016 zu einem fairen Preis. Wer weiß, vielleicht haben die Jungs ja noch einen Pfeil im Köcher, von dem wir nichts ahnen? Ansonsten gibt es noch andere schöne Töchter, da können wir Freunde des MTB-Sports uns ja nun wirklich nicht beklagen.

@Sacki und Bionicon: Weiter so!


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juli 2015)

Wir haben noch so einige Pfeile im Köcher.
Wo ich euch aber beruhigen kann:
Es wird KEINE Serien DA 27.5 vor Ende diesen Jahre für Endkunden zu kaufen geben. Diese Gabel wird jetzt erstmal von uns und den Teamfahrern durchgeknetet. Außerdem kostet uns so etwas viel Geld. Wir müssen davon, wenn wir in Serie gehen eine ganze Menge produzieren (Standrohre brauchen z.B. ein Tooling, Mindestabnahmemenge ist für solche Rohre ist abartig hoch). Deswegen müssen wir gut planen, wann so etwas kommen kann. Dieses Jahr wird es nichts mehr für Endkunden. Die Brücken werden nach wie vor aus dem Vollen gefräst und auch das kostet richtig Geld. Günstiger als eine Metric wird die DA also sicher nicht.
Die "B-Post" wird bei Verfügbarkeit in jeden (!!!) EVO-Rahmen nachrüstbar sein, ohne dass dazu am Rahmen etwas verändert werde muss. Dazu wird es aber auch bald mehr Infos geben. Das sollte euch also auch keine Kopfschmerzen bereiten.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. Juli 2015)

Ich beklage mich ja nicht, ich finde nur dass es viel Geld ist.
Aber wenn es tatsächlich einen Käuferkreis gibt, dann soll es so sein.
Was ist denn eigentlich aus dem Dauertest des EVOs geworden?
Ich finde da bislang keinerlei Einträge in der interaktiven Dauertest- Timeline.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juli 2015)

Tja, das fragen wir uns auch, was damit ist...
Genauso, wie wir schon seit März auf den Test des EVOs bei mtb-news warten. Das Bike hatten sie im März bereits zurückgebracht, nachdem sie es ausgiebig getestet hatten.
Seitdem werden wir immer wieder vertröstet.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. Juli 2015)

Das ist wirklich schade, denn wir sind da alle schon ein bisschen gespannt drauf.


----------



## slash-sash (6. Juli 2015)

Jede Firma hat dich ein Highend Modell im Schaufenster stehen. Schaut hin, wo immer ihr wollt: Automobil-Branche (Porsche etc.), Bosch, und und und. Und die Bikebranche natürlich auch. Oder glaubt ihr etwa im Ernst, dass Specialized nur ihr Enduro Experten Carbon irgendwas Model verkaufen?!  Nee.
Interessant ist doch, dass "alle" drüber reden, es "anstößig" ist (ich kenne übrigens Leute, die das ausgeben (würden)) und am langen Ende der Haben-will-Faktor im Kauf eines " kleineren Evos endet. Ist logisch und intelligent. Schließlich geht es ja nicht darum ausschließlich für die Bionicon-Familie biken zu bauen, sondern die Familie muss wachsen und die Firma MUSS Geld damit verdienen. Sonst könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass ihr in ein paar Jahren eine andere Bike-Marke fahrt.
Deshalb ist die Vorgehensweise schon ok. Auch, wenn ich das Rad jetzt preislich nicht  Mega attraktiv finde. Derjenige, der bereit ist 5000€ auf den Tresen zu legen, wird erst am Ende der Bike-Kette auf Bionicon stoßen.
Nichts desto trotz ist es gut so ein Nike zu haben. Schließlich "testen" die Bike-Bravos ja auch solche preislichen Hochkaräter. Folglich wieder ein Evo mehr in den Tests. Und, dass es gut abschneiden wird, steht glaube ich außer Frage. Und damit schließt sich der Kreis, denn damit packt mein oben angeführtes Argument: der Kunde kauft evtl. das "kleine" Evo. 
Und dann heißt es: am langen Ende alles richtig gemacht. 


Sascha


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. Juli 2015)

Das kann natürlich auch eine Sichtweise der Dinge sein! Aber wenn du schon die Automobilbranche anführst, dann darf nicht vergessen werden, dass gerade Marktführer versuchen, ein möglichst günstiges und eventuell auch haltbares Kraftfahrzeug für wenig Geld anzubieten.
Diese hochpreisigen Test- Räder und Test- Autos führten jedenfalls bei mir dazu, dass ich nur noch im seltensten Fall eine MTB- oder Automobilzeitung kaufe. Denn ich bekam immer den Eindruck vermittelt, was richtig teuer ist, ist letztendlich auch nur gut.
Und dennoch, das rEVO finde ich optisch klasse, ich würde aber behaupten, dass ich nie eines live und in Aktion sehen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (6. Juli 2015)

Natürlich gibt es genug Leute die bereit sind für ein Bike mehr als 5.000€ auszugeben, was ich besser verstehen kann, als für ein Auto 50.000€ auszugeben.

Als ich Anfang des Jahres beim Specialized-Händler mein Interesse an einem 2015er Stumpjumper FSR in Carbon (um 5.300€) bekundete, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass beinahe alle hochpreisigen Spezialized-Modelle bereits vergriffen seien.

Auch wenn Bionicon derzeit kein Modell für mich im Angebot hat, beobachte ich die Marke doch weiterhin voller Sympathie und wer weiss was noch kommt...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (6. Juli 2015)

1999 habe ich ein Focus Thunder S.N für 2800 Euro mit Rabatt - Normalpreis 3500) mit kpl. XTR, SID, Crossmax etc.
2002 habe ich das Bionicon BC 1.0 (kplt. XT) für ich glaub 3599 Euro beim Zweiradcenter Stadler in Regensburg gekauft. Die Radpreise dürften mindestens den heutigen 5000 Euro entprechen. 
Aber bei meiner nächsten Bestellung des Evo´s würde ich auch keine 5000 Euro ausgeben. Warum? Weil das normale EVO mit Spec. 0 ausstattungsmäßig schon Top ist. Die Leichtbaukomponenten sind für mich Schwergewichter nichts und ich fahr lieber runter (rauf muß ich halt).

Aber ich kenne genug die selber keine Zeit zum Basteln haben (ich leider auch nicht mehr) und deswegen ein Scott oder Cannondalefully mit schlechterer Ausstattung und gleichen oder höheren Preis fahren, damit alles schon paßt und sie nichts mehr machen müssen. (JA- der Händler vor Ort hat die beiden Marken neben Bulls - früher auch mal Votec).

Aber auf so ein Bike wird man scharf wenn man es gesehen hat oder  wird über Werbung darauf aufmerksam ....
Der Händler hier in Cham hat mind. 4 Stück 5000+ Fullys da und verkauft die auch immer. Stadler Regensburg mind. 12.

Und wie oben schon erwähnt wird verkaufstechnisch immer auch ein Topmodell angeboten (auch in Rennen - siehe nur DTM oder Formel 1), damit man zur Regierung wegen der Budgetfreigabe sagen kann: "ich will ja nicht das Teuerste"

Von daher finde ich es schon den richtigen Weg. Ob es über die momentan von Bionicon genutzten Kanäle zu den potentiellen Kunden durchdringt wird sich zeigen. Ich wünsche viel Erfolg...

...und warte auf schwarz, DA, 27,5 und B-Post.

Und ich glaube Sacki findet 26 Zoll nach wie vor am Besten - allerdings geht die Industrie und die Werbung andere Wege. Da muß man leider durch. Drum soll mein nächstes ja auch 27,5 werden. Welche Auswahl für Reifen und LRS in 26 Zoll wird es in ein paar Jahren noch geben?


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juli 2015)

@Fanatic3001 : Ich glaube nicht, dass du 1999 ein Bike in Euro gekauft hast. 
Aber ansonsten gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (6. Juli 2015)

@Sackmann. Jups es waren Listenpreis 7000 DM und mit 20 Prozent Rabatt 5600 DM. Wollte nur jetzt nicht die GUTE D-Mark rauskramen. Und in den im WWW zu findenden Bikelisten ist es mit 3500 Euro angegeben. ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juli 2015)

So ein Bike würde heutzutage wohl sehr deutlich über 5000€ kosten. 7000DM waren damals für ein Mountainbike schon echt richtig richtig viel Geld. Wenn´s noch teurer werden sollte, hat man sich damals schon schwer getan.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (6. Juli 2015)

War ja damals das leichteste Serienfully. (11,9 kg Incl. Pedalen) Neben oben erwähnter Ausstattung auch Titan syncros Sattelstütze, Vorbau etc.

Damals vom Rennrad kommend wollte ich so leicht wie möglich.

Wollte eigentlich mit dem und den andern Beispielen angeben dass es immer Kunden für alles gibt. Meines damals musste auch bestellt werden mit 3 Monate Lieferzeit. 

Leicht wird halt immer noch teurer und exklusiver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (6. Juli 2015)

Exklusivität und Individualismus sind gute Kameraden beim Geld ausgeben 

Käufer wird es sicher geben, zumal die Ausstattung schon was für sich hat. Ob es Sinn macht, ist wieder eine andere Frage, aber die muss jeder für sich selber beantworten. Somit ist es Marketingtechnisch eigentlich genial, ein High-End-Bike anzubieten, mit der Exklusivität der Limited Edition und der begrenzten Verfügbarkeit, ohne das Risiko einzugehen, auf den Rädern sitzen zu bleiben. Ich denke, dass das neben dem modularen Basis-Bionicon eigentlich eine gute Lösung ist, immer wieder Sondereditionen anzubieten und dadurch eine größere Kundengruppe anzusprechen, die in dem Standardmodell sich nicht wieder finden (weshalb auch immer)!


----------



## 4mate (7. Juli 2015)

*Vorverkauf startet: BIONICON edison „rEVO“ 2016 - Überarbeitetes Modell bestellbar [PM]*

Neu in den News


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juli 2015)

Hmm... auf der Startseite ist es noch nicht zu sehen. Kommt bestimmt bald.


----------



## The Bug (7. Juli 2015)

Habt ihr die spec Liste auch irgendwo drin ich war zu blöd sie zu finden....


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juli 2015)

@The Bug : 
Die sind in der Newsmitteilung zu finden, genauso, wie auf der Homepage und in allen anderen Pressemeitteilungen. Einfach scrollen, bis sie kommt!
Ich würde jetz nicht denken, dass die Specliste schwer zu finden ist, oder?


----------



## felixh. (7. Juli 2015)

Wenns jetzt das XL mit max 440mm Sitzrohr geben würde - dann tät ich überlegen mein Trailfox herzugeben und wieder Bionion zu fahren.. (wär das Oberrohr unten durchgehend statt oben - wäre das ja evtl kürzbar - beim Banshee Rune XL kann man daher etwa den ganzen Sitzdom runtersägen und um 10cm verkürzen)

Zur Austattung: ProCore bzw DeanEasy fehlt noch - das wird man nachrüsten müssen. Vor allem bei den leichten Syntace Felgen. Sonst ist die Austattung wirklich echt top IMHO und die wichtigst Anpasung - Kettenblattgröße ist ja noch reingekommen. Wobei bei den Preisen der Syntace Laufräder hätte man doch sicher auch schon so wie Specialized beim Roval SL breite Carbonfelgen nehmen können. Die sehe ich als besser als breite Leichtbau Alufelgen an. Aber das ist wirklich Ansichtssache - und mit ProCore bzw DeanEays hoffentlich egal.


Prinzipiell finde ich es höherwertiger ausgestattet als etwa ein Strive Race CF 9.0 Team um ähnlichen Preis. Race Face Next SL Kurbel vs XX1 ist locker 150€ mehr Wert... Und die Syntace Laufräder sind auch sinnvoller als so dünne Crossmax und auch teurer (würde mal sagen 200-300€ teurer). MT7 ist auch viel teurer als jede Guide (und MT5 mit Shimano Hebeln lässt sich wohl schwer einkaufen). Dafür hat das Strive einen Carbon Rahmen - wärend das rEvo weiter Alu ist... Fox ist sicherlich eher teurer als X-Fusion, aber mir wäre Fox keinen Cent mehr wert...
Aber 2016 wird das Strive sicher an die 6000€ kosten - wenn man 20% draufschlägt wegen Wechselkurs... Also ist 5000€ schon ganz klar ein sehr fairer Preis... Und andere Räder wie Trek oder Speci wird man nur im Abverkauf im Preis rankommen können.


Naja und Moveloc 200 wird ja leider nirgends OEM verbaut...


Im Sinne der Systemintegration - da ja schon SouthPaw vorkonfugiert kommt - wäre natürlich optimal wenn man einen XX Schalter für Links hätte (ist ja quasi wie XX1 - nur halt für links statt rechts) - wo der eine Hebel die KindShock auslöst - der Gegenhebel die Geometrieverstellung. Damit wäre das Cockpit noch aufgeräumter - und die Ergonomie von Trigger ist nunmal ganz klar der Favorit von Bikern bei Bedienfunktionen). Aber so eine Integration hat noch nichtmal Canyon geschafft - trotz viel mehr Absatz.


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank! Endlich hat´s mal einer geschnallt , dass diese gelben Laufräder auf kein Enduro gehören, wenn man kein Pro ist, oder wie auf rohen Eiern fährt.
Das Canyon hat vielleicht einen Carbon-Rahmen aber dafür kein Bionicon-System das wiegt sich mehr als auf - allein von der Funktion und von der Komplexität in der Herstellung sowieso. Im übrigen bin ich immer noch der Meinung, das Carbon nicht besser als Alu in diesem Anwendungsgebiet ist. Fragt doch mal ein paar Bergziegen Fahrer oder lest mal in englischsprachigen Foren umher. Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Shapeshifter...
Bezüglich der Procore Geschichte. Ich werde dies jetzt erstmal ausgiebig testen, aber es ist ohnehin so, dass Schwable noch immer nich lieferfähig ist. Ob sich jemand 400g extra Gewicht im Vergleich zu Tubeless hinpacken möchte, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich würde es tun, wenn es das hält, was es verspricht. Das muss sich aber erst zeigen. Genauso, wie die Carbon Felgen sich erst beweisen müssen. Die Syntace Laufräder haben das schon getan.


----------



## The Bug (7. Juli 2015)

Ok wie gesagt nicht aufmerksam genug geschaut sorry der blöden Frage.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Endlich hat´s mal einer geschnallt , dass diese gelben Laufräder auf kein Enduro gehören, wenn man kein Pro ist, oder wie auf rohen Eiern fährt.
> Das Canyon hat vielleicht einen Carbon-Rahmen aber dafür kein Bionicon-System das wiegt sich mehr als auf - allein von der Funktion und von der Komplexität in der Herstellung sowieso. Im übrigen bin ich immer noch der Meinung, das Carbon nicht besser als Alu in diesem Anwendungsgebiet ist. Fragt doch mal ein paar Bergziegen Fahrer oder lest mal in englischsprachigen Foren umher. Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Shapeshifter...
> Bezüglich der Procore Geschichte. Ich werde dies jetzt erstmal ausgiebig testen, aber es ist ohnehin so, dass Schwable noch immer nich lieferfähig ist. Ob sich jemand 400g extra Gewicht im Vergleich zu Tubeless hinpacken möchte, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich würde es tun, wenn es das hält, was es verspricht. Das muss sich aber erst zeigen. Genauso, wie die Carbon Felgen sich erst beweisen müssen. Die Syntace Laufräder haben das schon getan.


 
Das interessiert mich jetzt mal. Warum ist denn Alu besser als Carbon?


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Juli 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich jetzt mal. Warum ist denn Alu besser als Carbon?



Also meinen Unfall letztes Jahr möchte ich nicht mit einem Plasterad gehabt haben. Wer weis, wo sie mir die Splitter alles rausgezogen hätten, falls es sich überhaupt noch rentiert hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (7. Juli 2015)

Das Bruchverhalten von Carbon ist etwas eigenwillig. Ich hab schon ausgerissene Buchsen und gebrochene Rahmen gesehen. Einer davon hat sich wie ein Korkenzieher aufgedreht. Und spannenderweise waren das deutlich mehr als bei CroMo oder Alu - bei Alu eigentlich noch kein gebrochener Rahmen aber eine gerissene Schwinge und CroMo wird eh bloß weich.

Aber ich finde es noch mehr aus ökologischen Aspekten fragwürdig. Mit dem Carbon hast du Sondermüll unterm Hintern, während ich meinen Alurahmen notfalls in der Zweitverwertung als Kerzenhalter umfunktionieren kann.


----------



## esta (7. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mittlerweile alle drei Varianten schonmal sterben sehen, kann nicht sagen das Carbon da irgendwelche Nachteile hat in der Art des Bruchs.  
Der Vorteil von Alu ist eigentlich nurnoch das es günstiger ist, wer aus Angst vor Crash Damage kein Carbon Rahmen  fahren will sollte besser auch auf Lenker und Kurbel aus Carbon verzichten.


----------



## Sackmann (8. Juli 2015)

Warum Alu besser als Carbon ist?
Weil Alu ziemlich unbeeindruckt von Stürzen bleibt. Wenn ein heftiger Sturz vorliegt, dann kann man am Alu in der Regel erkenn, ob das noch tut, oder nicht. Wenn keine Delle, oder kein Riss drin ist, dann wird auch weiterhin kaum etwas passieren.
Beim Carbon kann es bei einem Sturz so kommen, dass äußerlich nichts zu erkennen ist, im Inneren des Rahmens ist das Carbon komplett gesplittert.
so etwas erkennt man dann z.B. per Röntgen-Topographie. Ein Kumpel hatte mal einen S-Works Hardtail Rahmen. Mit dem wurde er von einem Auto auf die Motorhaube genommen, das aus einer Hausausfahrt einen Tick zu weit raussschaute. Das Bike musste dann auf Nachfrage zu Specialized, damit die feststellen können, ob damit noch alles in Ordnung ist (nur zur Klärung: das Ding fährt bis heute). Beim Mountaibikes mit Bikes wie dem EVO kommt es regelmäßig zu Stützen, und das  nicht nur auf weichem Waldboden, sondern auch auf hartem Geläuf. Und ich möchte mir nach einem Sturz nicht ungewiss sein, ob mit meinem Bike noch alles in Ordnung ist.
Bei Lenkern, oder so manch anderen Carbon Teilen sehe ich da weniger Probleme. Lenker sollten ohnehin nach jedem heftigen Sturz laut Hersteller ersetzt werden. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob Alu, oder Carbon. Und ein Lenker kostet auch nicht mehrere Tausend Euro. Wenn ich mir da ungewiss bin, dann tausche ich ihn eben vorsichtshalber, wobei ich das noch nie getan habe - weder bei Carbon, noch bei Alu.
Ich bin nach wie vor Freund von Alu, und sehe es persönlcih als den geeigneteren Werkstoff an. Das heißt nicht, dass Carbon als Rahmenmaterial nicht seine Reize hat. Ich würde dabei aber weniger auf maximale Gewichtsreduktion gehen, sonder vielmehr auf maximale Stabilität und Stiefigkeit an bestimmten Stellen. Und dabei sollte Carbon dann trotzdem noch etwas leichter sein.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juli 2015)

Wird es denn die Gummigeschichte im Adapter auch zum Nachrüsten geben?

Darauf hatte ja Corratec mal gesetzt, kam wohl nix richtiges bei raus. Ich finde das Thema recht interessant, obwohl ich an der Stelle am EVO nix auszusetzen hab. Da hab ich eher das Problem, dass ich den "Lockout" gar nicht brauchen kann, weil es sonst bergauf hinten zu hart wird.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juli 2015)

Wir werden das nicht zum Nachrüsten anbieten. 
Corratec hat ihr "10Hz" auch immer noch. Das hatten die ja erst vor einem oder zwei Jahren vorgestellt.


----------



## 4mate (16. Juli 2015)

*Bionicon e-ram V7 - cooming soon!*

Auch in anderen Unterforen wird die Entwicklung erwähnt und verfolgt


----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Juli 2015)

Wer wird das wohl sein?


----------



## 4mate (17. Juli 2015)

* Bionicon Edison EVO im Test: für wen macht das Vario-Wunder vom Tegernsee Sinn? *
Maxi, Vor einer Minute, Mountainbike New


----------



## starduck91 (17. Juli 2015)

Also es ist kein "brauche ich unbedingt das geile Bike" Artikel. Schade, wenn es an Vorserienproblemen gelegen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (17. Juli 2015)

Puh  Harter Tobak. 
Und das 2 Stunden vor meiner letzten Fahrt mit nem Vivid Air/Mattoc Fahrwerk im Fanes. 
Am Dienstag kommt das Evo mit Metric und HLR.  Ich bin gespannt, ob sich die Eindrücke mit MEINEN "erfahrenen" (wörtlich genommen) Eindrücken decken. 
Naja. Zur Not kommen wieder die altbewährten Fahrwerkskomponenten rein. 
Der Rahmen und seine Geometrie hat ja super Kritiken bekommen. 
Aber erst mal fahren und eigene Meinung bilden. 


Sascha


----------



## cmaucksch (17. Juli 2015)

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe hat das IBC jetzt 5-6 Monate gebraucht den Test endlich fertig zu schreiben. Bionicon hat also dem IBC das Rad zur Verfügung gestellt bevor die Evos ausgeliefert wurden. Das heisst das war wirklich Vorserie. Hätte das IBC ruhig erwähnen können. Bins am Montag auch kurz gefahren, kann die Kritik am Fahrwerk jetzt auch nicht nachvollziehen.

Clemens


----------



## hulster (17. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Puh  Harter Tobak.
> Und das 2 Stunden vor meiner letzten Fahrt mit nem Vivid Air/Mattoc Fahrwerk im Fanes.
> Am Dienstag kommt das Evo mit Metric und HLR.  Ich bin gespannt, ob sich die Eindrücke mit MEINEN "erfahrenen" (wörtlich genommen) Eindrücken decken.
> Naja. Zur Not kommen wieder die altbewährten Fahrwerkskomponenten rein.
> ...



Mach dir keine Sorgen. Oder hast du hier von ähnlichen Problemen gelesen? Glaub mal, dass hier schon einige rumgeheult hätten. Und aufs BS wirst du auch nicht verzichten wollen. Ich hab auch mal im Thread zum Test was dazu geschrieben. 
Der Kenntnisstand vom Vorredner ist auch meiner. Der Test ist schon länger im Rückstand. In nem anderen Artikel in den News steht ja auch, dass Maxi jetzt raus ist. Keine Ahnung wie das zu bewerten ist.


----------



## bolg (17. Juli 2015)

Schade für Bionicon, obwohl ich den Test jetzt nicht durchgängig schlecht finde. Allerdings ist er sicherlich keine vernünftige Entscheidungshilfe, wenn man als potentieller Interessent sich gerne an solchen Tests orientiert. Peinlich find ichs für den Redakteur, dass er nicht auf den Zeitversatz zwischen Testfahrt und Veröffentlichung hinweist bzw. nicht auf den Vorseriencharakter eingeht. Hatte wohl keine Lust mehr, oder warum ist der Test so lange hängen geblieben?


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Juli 2015)

Gebe Dir Recht, daß der Test nicht durchgängig schlecht ist aber für unwissende Interssenten wirkt er doch eher abschreckend. Der Ex-Redakteur Maxi war wohl in letzter Zeit verletzt und zudem erklärt er auf Seite 2 ausführlich den Sachverhalt um das Testbike. Was mich ehrlich verwundert warum das Angebot denTest zu annullieren nicht angenommen wurde, die Gründe sind doch plausibel und nachvollziehbar oder hätte es dann keinen späterer Testmit einem Serienbike gegeben?


----------



## bolg (17. Juli 2015)

Tatsache, hast recht! Hab ich vorhin überlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZerOR3H (19. Juli 2015)

Servus,

hab mal ne Frge zu der neuen Ausstattung am Evo, der X-Fusion Vector Air HLR.
Kann man den auch am guten alten Alva 180 nachrüsten?
Wenn ja, was kostet der Dämpfer?

Danke im Voraus.

Grüße


----------



## Sackmann (19. Juli 2015)

Kann man nachrüsten. Allerdings ist auch ein neuer Adapter notwendig und unter Umständen neue Verschlauchung.
Preis bekommst du dann am Telefon, oder per E-Mail, wenn du und sagst, was genau du hast.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (27. August 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage zum modularen Design des EVO.

Ändert sich eigentlich etwas an der Geometrie, wenn ich anstatt der 180er Wippe eine 160er verbauen würde?


----------



## slowbeat (27. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage zum modularen Design des EVO.
> 
> Ändert sich eigentlich etwas an der Geometrie, wenn ich anstatt der 180er Wippe eine 160er verbauen würde?


Klar ändert sich die Geometrie, weil Du im SAG hinten auch etwas höher sitzt.
Bitte fahr das Rad ein paar Wochen bevor Du es verschlimmbesserst.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (27. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Klar ändert sich die Geometrie, weil Du im SAG hinten auch etwas höher sitzt.
> Bitte fahr das Rad ein paar Wochen bevor Du es verschlimmbesserst.



Bist du dir sicher, dass es so ist?


----------



## aufgehts (27. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage zum modularen Design des EVO.
> 
> Ändert sich eigentlich etwas an der Geometrie, wenn ich anstatt der 180er Wippe eine 160er verbauen würde?



was willst du denn damit bewirken ?????


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. August 2015)

@Perth 
ich zitiere mal aus dem Welches Evo-Thread



fabi.e schrieb:


> Hi! Habe das evo damals in 180 mm bestellt. Fahre 26" und vorne ne 170mm Pike mittlerweile. Nach einigen wenigen tagen merkte ich, das mir da etwas Popp im Heck fehlte und habe mir die 160er Wippe bestellt. => anderes rad! Gefällt mir um weiten besser und hat auf meinem 3 Wochen Alpen roadtrip alles mitgemacht was ging,	brandnertal, serfaus, reschensee ees, livigno und alles rund um Bozen. Bin sehr zufrieden  den 180mm rocker werde ich wohl im Schrank liegen lassen.



Ich persönlich habe ja auf den Vector HLR umgerüstet, weil mir der Magura-Dämpfer zu plüschig war, falls das auch dein Empfinden ist. Allerdings ist der 160er Rocker sicher VIEL günstiger.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> @Perth
> ich zitiere mal aus dem Welches Evo-Thread
> 
> 
> ...




Und warum ist dem so?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. August 2015)

Ich versteh die Frage nicht. 
Willst du wissen, weshalb der Dämpfer bei 160mm Federweg anders arbeitet als bei 180mm?
Weil das Übersetzzungsverhältnis und die Raderhebungskurve besser zur Federkennlinie des Dämpfers passt. Besser im Hinblick auf das eigene Empfinden.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. August 2015)

Mir stellte sich die Frage, ob die Geometrie sich z.B.ändert? Wird der Lenkwinkel eventuel steiler, wenn ich die Dämpferwippe tausche? Meines Erachtes dürfte das nicht der Fall sein aber ich kann mich ja auch täuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (28. August 2015)

Blei bt immer noch die Frage wozu.....


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. August 2015)

Na warum denn nicht? Ich überlege auch, welche neuen (farbigen) Griffe ich montiere, obwohl ich erst 50m mit dem Rad gefahren bin.

Es soll sich ja eventuell etwas von der Masse abheben.


----------



## aufgehts (28. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Na warum denn nicht?
> 
> Es soll sich ja eventuell etwas von der Masse abheben.



und dafür willst ne andere wippe montieren 
die idee ist ein echter rohrkrepierer.....
mein vorredner erwähnte was von ,,verschlimmbessern,,


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. August 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> und dafür willst ne andere wippe montieren
> die idee ist ein echter rohrkrepierer.....
> mein vorredner erwähnte was von ,,verschlimmbessern,,



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, reden wir von deinem oder von meinem EVO?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (28. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Na warum denn nicht? Ich überlege auch, welche neuen (farbigen) Griffe ich montiere, obwohl ich erst 50m mit dem Rad gefahren bin.
> 
> Es soll sich ja eventuell etwas von der Masse abheben.


Um ein Rad (Auto etc.) zu personalisieren, werden viele teils verrückte Sachen gemacht. Ich bin da völlig bei Dir und bau selber auch immer mal rum an meinem Rad. Reifen, Griffe, Bremsen, Sattel. Teils sicher technisch sogar eine Verschlechterung, aber optisch eben einfach geil (aus meiner Sicht). Ich fahr viel Asphalt und Schotter und hab vorne MagicMary drauf. Warum ? Weils geil ausschaut, nicht weil ich ihn brauche. Aber die Wippe ist doch unsexy finde ich. Das kommt ja gleich nach dem Umwerfer. Sorry. Andere Farbe okay. Mir wärs technisch einfach zu fragwürdig. Auf die Frage von "aufgehts", was Du damit bezwecken willst, gibts eh keine Antwort. Bei jedem 2. Beitrag im Forum könnte man die Wieso oder Warum Frage stellen.  Das kann nur der Betroffene oft selbst beantworten. So long.


----------



## Sackmann (28. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Weil das Übersetzzungsverhältnis und die Raderhebungskurve besser zur Federkennlinie des Dämpfers passt. Besser im Hinblick auf das eigene Empfinden.



???
Die Raderhebungskurve ist exakt die gleiche. Lediglich der Übersetzungsverlauf wird geändert.

Die Basisgeometrie (also die ohne Sag) beim Umbau von 160er auf 180er Rocker ändert sich nicht. 
Wenn man aber bei 160er und 180er den exakt gleichen Sag fährt, dann federt das Hinterrad natürlich beim 180er etwas weiter ein.
Bei 30% Sag wären das etwa 6mm. Dementsrpechend kommt natürlich auch das Tretlager etwas tiefer, die Winkel sind minimal flacher, ...


----------



## Resibiker (28. August 2015)

@Sackmann 
Habt ihr eigentlich noch Restposten von der Bikeware (Merino Shirt;Softshell Shorts)


----------



## EvoRookie (29. August 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Habt ihr eigentlich noch Restposten von der Bikeware (Merino Shirt;Softshell Shorts)


Hätte auch Interesse.

ich fände ne eigene Klamotten Linie für Freizeit alla "YT" auch interessant


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. August 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ???
> Die Raderhebungskurve ist exakt die gleiche. Lediglich der Übersetzungsverlauf wird geändert.
> 
> Die Basisgeometrie (also die ohne Sag) beim Umbau von 160er auf 180er Rocker ändert sich nicht.
> ...



Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (4. September 2015)

Apropos Neuheiten - waren da nicht Sachen für die Eurobike angekündigt?
Ich hab nix gehört oder gesehen - was aber nix heißen muss.


----------



## hulster (16. September 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Apropos Neuheiten - waren da nicht Sachen für die Eurobike angekündigt?
> Ich hab nix gehört oder gesehen - was aber nix heißen muss.



Ich hol die Frage noch mal nach oben. @Sackmann ???


----------



## jobo1982 (16. September 2015)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, was es bald an neuen Produkten geben wird. (B-Post, g3 DA, etc...??)


----------



## steffpro (16. September 2015)

Eine eigene verstellbare Sattelstütze soll doch wohl nächstes Jahr kommen. Hat mir Sacki gesagt, als ich wegen Probleme mit meiner LEV angerufen habe.


----------



## hulster (16. September 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Eine eigene verstellbare Sattelstütze soll doch wohl nächstes Jahr kommen. Hat mir Sacki gesagt, als ich wegen Probleme mit meiner LEV angerufen habe.



Die Aussage war - "bis zur Eurobike warten für Details". Deswegen die Frage hier.


----------



## tane (17. September 2015)

well done guys! (& english sprechz a no ganz manierlich!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (17. September 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel ist Bodo


(ich grab das mal aus...)
unser gefürchteter klassenvorstand, mathe- & physik-professor (ja, so heisst das im gymnasium in österreich!) in den späten 60er & frühen 70er jahren...wir nannten ihn "bodo" & hatten spundus...(einstweilen ist er auch schon "dust"...)
"...ja, der schlechte schüler...!")


----------



## Promontorium (17. September 2015)

Wie meinen?


----------



## Trashguard (15. Oktober 2015)

Servus Bioniconfreunde, -fans und -forumsbetreuer,

um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Warum ist hier schon so lange Schweigen im Walde?

Gab es den Sommer über Neuigkeiten und Posts im Sekundentakt, könnte der Unterschied zu jetzt kaum größer sein. Ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige, der die Eurobike abgewartet hat, um eine Kaufentscheidung für die neue Saison zu fällen.
@Sackmann: Ist in diesem Jahr mit Neuigkeiten Eurerseits zu rechnen? Immerhin waren News zum Themenbereich absenkbares Stützensystem deutlich angekündigt. Eine 27,5 DA war auch konkreter als ein nebulöses Gerücht.
Habe ich auf anderen Infokanälen etwas verpasst? Die aktuelle Info-Abstinenz wird ihre Gründe haben. Der ein oder andere wäre aber sicher (nicht nur aufgrund des nahenden Herbst / Winter = Kauf- und Schrauberzeit) ziemlich erfreut über ein kurzes Feedback.

Dank und Gruß,

Trashguard


----------



## Sackmann (15. Oktober 2015)

Na, gut dann melde ich mir mal kurz zu Wort:

1. Ein komplett neues Modell im Bike-Bereich wird es für 2016 nicht geben.
Das EVO wird zurecht lediglich leicht überarbeitet (siehe rEVO) an den Start gehen.

2. Die 27.5 Doppelbrücke fahren wir momentan bei uns Test und wir werden entscheiden, ob sie dann im nächsten Jahr (sicherlich aber nicht Anfang oder Mitte des Jahres) kommen darf, oder nicht. An der Performance liegt es jedenfalls nicht. Leichter als die Singlecrown ist sie schonmal und das neue Innenleben funktioniert wirklich fabelhaft. Ich denke ein paar von euch haben das gute Stück ja schon bei uns auf der Wallfahrt sehen und probieren dürfen. Losbrechen gibt es bei meiner Gabel momentan überhaupt nicht. Das Teil läuft einfach fabulös und gibt megamäßig viel Vertrauen. Und wegen der Optik... Naja streiten darf man sich. Nachdem ich jetzt lange auf der Singlecrown unterwegs war, hatte ich mich wirklich an den SC-Look gewöhnt und als wir die DA eingebaut haben, gefiel es mir auf Anhieb überhaupt nicht. Das hat aber nur drei Tage gedauert. Jetzt könnte ich mir gerade wiederrum keine SC mehr vorstellen...


----------



## slash-sash (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich verstehe eure "Kritik" nicht. Im gesamten Forum herrscht so langsam Ruhe. Das Wetter wird schlechter, "Schönwetterfahrer" motten ihre Kisten schon ein und nach der Eurobike ist bekanntlich immer Ruhe im Wald. Da nimmt sich Bionicon nicht aus.
Und ich wüsste nicht, dass es terminliche Ankündigungen für neue Produkte gab/gibt. Oder habe ich vielleicht was falsch im Kopf?
Klärt mich auf. 
Im Grunde ist "Stille" ja auch gar nicht so schlecht. Wer Meister im "Hineininterpretieren" ist, würde jetzt schreiben, dass man mit Hochdruck an den neuen Teilen arbeitet und keine Zeit fürs Forum hat, damit die Sachen noch dieses Jahr vorgestellt werden können. 
Also ruhig Blut, lehnt euch zurück und wartet ab.
Was nützt es einem, wenn die Teile vorgestellt werden, aber , wie bei vielen anderen Firmen in der Branche üblich, dann nicht liefern können. Dann regt sich auch jeder drüber auf.

Aber ich kann es verstehen. Das Rädchen muss sich weiter drehen. 


Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (15. Oktober 2015)

Und damit ihr mir das auch glaubt...


----------



## Trashguard (15. Oktober 2015)

War keine Kritik. Bin doch nur schon so lange so dermaßen gespannt.

@Sackmann: Danke!!! Ich brauchte 1,083 Sekunden, um mich an den Look zu gewöhnen!


----------



## slowbeat (15. Oktober 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ...das neue Innenleben funktioniert wirklich fabelhaft.


Zwo Fragen:
Käme mit der neuen Gabel ein Update zu den G2s Innenleben?
Ist die ölbadgeschmierte 160mm 26" Gabel eingestampft? Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf eine ölbadgeschmierte 180er...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (15. Oktober 2015)

wow!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (15. Oktober 2015)

@Sackmann
Die neue Doppelbrücke sieht super aus.
-Kann man die neue Doppelbrückeneinheit in eine Single crown Metric nachträglich einbauen?
-Wird man den alten Variovorbau verwenden können?
-Wird es 2016 Versionen mit voller Absenkungsfunktion geben, oder nur die Variante mit Feder im Bodo und reduziertem Verstellweg?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (16. Oktober 2015)

Unser Twin-Lock Variovorbau oder der Direct Mount passen nicht an die neue Gabel. 
Bei der neuen 27.5er DA wurde der Boxxerstandard hergenommen und lediglich etwas verbreitert. Somit passen prinzipiell alle zweiteiligen Boxxer-Vorbauten auch bei der DA 27.5.
Die DA Doppelbrückeneinheit würde auch in eine Single-Crown Metric passen. Auf den Bildern erkennt man ja, dass die Brückeneinheit in nem Metric Casting drinsteckt. Oder wie war die Frage gemeint?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (16. Oktober 2015)

Folgendes war gemeint: Heute Evo mit Metric SC kaufen und 2017 günstig zur Doppelbrücke umrüsten. Scheint zu gehen.
Willst du noch was zu meiner Frage 3 sagen?


----------



## Sackmann (16. Oktober 2015)

Das Bike mit dem HLR wird etwas weniger Überstreckung haben, das mit dem Magura die volle.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (22. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Entscheidungshilfe.

Also Saison 2016 gibt's nochmal ein Fatbike.
Saison 2017 gibt's dann das Evo mit Doppelbrücke und B-Post.


----------



## heu20 (22. Oktober 2015)

Je öfter ich mir das 27,5er mit der Doppelbrücke anschaue umso mehr kommt das "haben will". Das Bike schaut super aus! Ich stehe total auf Doppelbrücken, aber nicht auf 26"   Verspreche mir von einer Doppelbrücke mehr Stabilität, da ich zu den gut über 100kg Leuten gehöre. Hoffe ich muss nicht bis 2017 warten...

LG
Jan


----------



## Stritzel (22. Oktober 2015)

Seit es das Evo gibt, schleiche ich drumrum. Nächstes Jahr muss ein neues Radl her und das Evo steht oben auf der Liste. Allerdings nur wenn es die 27,5 DA gibt. Ohne DA und ohne Bionicon System ist es ( für mich) kein BIONICON !


----------



## Fanatic3001 (23. Oktober 2015)

Sehe ich genauso


----------



## brainiac5 (23. Oktober 2015)

Mein/das Radl (in27,5 mit 160mm) ist mit oder ohne Bionicon System der absolute Hammer


----------



## TheSpecialOne (23. Oktober 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso


Sehe ich genauso.....

....wobei ich mit 26" sicher gut  leben könnte. Aber irgendwie zehrt der ganze 27.5" Hype auch meinen Widerstand so langsam auf.....Mist. Denn das hieße weiter warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (23. Oktober 2015)

heu20 schrieb:


> Je öfter ich mir das 27,5er mit der Doppelbrücke anschaue umso mehr kommt das "haben will". Das Bike schaut super aus! Ich stehe total auf Doppelbrücken, aber nicht auf 26"   Verspreche mir von einer Doppelbrücke mehr Stabilität, da ich zu den gut über 100kg Leuten gehöre. Hoffe ich muss nicht bis 2017 warten...
> 
> LG
> Jan


Endlich auch mal jemand über 100kg. Willkommen im Club. Danke für Deinen Eintrag. Das Bike find´ich natürlich auch saugeil......


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. Oktober 2015)

Also, laut Konstrukteur Sackmann geht in das 26" Edison Evo 180mm sowohl vorne und hinten ein normale 27" Felge mit z.B. Hans Dampf knapp rein. Einige Kunden fahren so.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich jetzt zugeschlagen habe. Zudem finde ich die aktuelle DA hübscher als die neue mit Metric-Unterteil


----------



## Sackmann (30. Oktober 2015)

http://www.cycleholix.de/2015/10/abschlussfazit-eine-saison-mit-dem-bionicon-edison-evo-nbs/


----------



## tane (30. Oktober 2015)

frage zur vorderen dämpferaufnahme: die buchse im adapter steckt total fest...
schon klar, dass die vordere aufnahme im rahmen beim einfedern nur um einen sehr kleinen winkel gedreht wird, aber ein bissl eben doch...vom andern rahmen hab ich noch die huberbuchse - kann ich die in den adapter reinmachen?


----------



## steffpro (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die vom Huber drin. Meine hat aber mittlerweile auch Spiel und wird getauscht.


----------



## starduck91 (30. Oktober 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> http://www.cycleholix.de/2015/10/abschlussfazit-eine-saison-mit-dem-bionicon-edison-evo-nbs/



Ich habe denen nach der ersten Vorstellung eine E-Mail geschrieben und angeboten das Bike mit Bionicon System zu testen. Ich fahre unter anderem in deren Testgebiet. Hätte also einfach eine gemeinsam Ausfahrt werden können. Eine Reaktion gab es leider nicht. Ist aber schön zu lesen das deren Bike genauso haltbar ist wie meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (30. Oktober 2015)

die hast ganz vorne in den adapter reingebracht? die original"buchse" scheint da bombenfest drin zu sitzen...
(im dämpfer nutzt die buxe ja nix, der bewegt sich gegen den adapter ja net...)


----------



## Sackmann (30. Oktober 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Ich habe die vom Huber drin. Meine hat aber mittlerweile auch Spiel und wird getauscht.



Unsere Dämpferbuchsen sind Standard 1/2" (12,7mm) Bushings. Sie können also gegen jedes andere Standard 1/2" Bushing getauscht werden. 

Standard-Buchsen sitzen mal bissl strammer, mal bissl leichter, das liegt an den Toleranzen, die sich bei solch einem Teil spürbar auswirken.
Bei einem Test mit einem original Monarch (die bekommen wir mit verbauten Bushings und Reducern) konnte ich den Dämpfer am Reducer im Schraubstock fixiern und nicht im geringsten in Rotation bringen. Der ganze Reducer hat sich in den Klemmbacken des Schraubstocks mitgedreht. Festeres Zuknallen des Schraubstocks und ein kräftiger Ruck haben das Bushing dann irgendwann losbrechen lassen und dann läuft es einigermaßen. Das war kein Einzelfall. So ein Schraubstock erzeugt schon eine ganz gute Klemmkraft, wie man sich vorstellen kann.
Das hat mich schwer beeindruckt, und zwar nicht im positiven Sinne. Denn ich bin mir sicher, dass nicht überall Dämpfer gecheckt werden, bevor sie in ein Komplettbike eingebaut werden. Dementsprechen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich viele Dämpfer nicht um ihre Bushings drehen, sondern erstmal der komplette Dämpfer in der Wippe/Rahmen, ohne dass es der Kunde merkt.
Genau deswegen lohnen sich in der Regel ja tatsächlich solche Tuning Bushings, die wirklich exakt gearbeitet sind, wie von Racingbros. oder Huber. 
Wenn das alte Bushing allerdings wirklich richtig festsitzt, dann sollte man vermeiden, das man das alte Bushing mit dem neuen auspresst, denn das neue kann sich dabei verformen und nicht mehr optimal maßhaltig sein.



tane schrieb:


> die hast ganz vorne in den adapter reingebracht? die original"buchse" scheint da bombenfest drin zu sitzen...
> (im dämpfer nutzt die buxe ja nix, der bewegt sich gegen den adapter ja net...)


Das verstehe ich gerade nicht. Was meinst du genau?

Generell verschleißen bei unseren Bikes die dämpferseitigen Bushings wesentlich früher, als die adapterseitigen. Um ehrlich zu sein, musste ich am Adapter noch nie ein Bushing an einem meiner Bikes wegen Verschleiß tauschen. Das liegt daran, dass der Adapter beim Einfedern kaum rotiert, der Dämpfer aber eben schon. Ein Dämpferbushing wechsel ich mindestens zweimal im Jahr an meinen Bikes. Das Racingbros. ist jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr drin und zeigt noch keine Müdigkeit. Mal schauen, wie lange die halten, bis sie wirklich durch sind.


----------



## slowbeat (30. Oktober 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich gerade nicht. Was meinst du genau?


Der hatn Evo ohne Bionicon und meint sein vorderes Dämpferauge.


----------



## tane (30. Oktober 2015)

genau! (wann sonst gäbs denn: "vorderen dämpferaufnahme: die buchse im adapter steckt total fest"???)
die dämpferbewegung vorne findet zwischen adapter & rahmen statt, zwar ganz kleiner winkel aber doch


----------



## 4mate (30. Oktober 2015)

Jungs - bitte mehr Mühe mit der Sprache und dem Schreiben geben, das ist ja vollst
grausam, das lesen zu müssen  Und kommt mir nicht mit der Ausrede "Smartfone" 
Denn das heißt: Das Fone ist smart aber sein Benutzer?!?


----------



## tane (30. Oktober 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> vollst
> grausam


is natürlich goethedeutsch


----------



## Sackmann (31. Oktober 2015)

tane schrieb:


> (im dämpfer nutzt die buxe ja nix, der bewegt sich gegen den adapter ja net...)


Ist mir schon klar, dass er ein NBS hat. Aber diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## tane (31. Oktober 2015)

...uns trennt eine gemeinsame sprache...(österreich hier)...
dämpfer/adapterverbindung: starr
adapter zum rahmen: kleine drehbewegung beim einfedern
meine frage: geht eine "normale" buchse (oder a huber) in den adapter? die buchse die drin ist scheint eingepresst zu sein...


----------



## Sackmann (31. Oktober 2015)

Also: Alle unsere Buchsen beim Evo - egal ob in Dämpfer, Adapter oder Universer - sind ganz normale 1/2 Zoll (12,7mm)  Bushings. Sie können also durch jedes Bushing mit den gleichen Maßen ausgetauscht werden.
Und ja, all Buchsen sind eingepresst. Wie soll die denn sonst da drin bleiben? 
Die im Universer/Adapter haben aber oft einen etwas strammeren Sitz, als die in den Dämpferaugen.


----------



## Sackmann (9. November 2015)

Hier mal News für alle, die den Newsletter nicht bekommen haben, oder noch nicht gelesen haben:
Für den einen oder anderen sicherlich interessant.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/edison-evo-und-reed-als-rolling-chassis-ab-990.775979/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord.ratman (24. November 2015)

Hallo!
Gibt´s jetzt eigentlich immer noch keine Infos zur b-post? Generell hat man hier und auf Instagram nicht wirklich was von den Eurobike-Neuheiten gehört.. 
Gruß,
Ratman


----------



## Felger (30. November 2015)

Sacki bastelt an einer Verbesserung für den Vector HLR

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-vector-hlr-air-tuning-parts.778665/#post-13407724


----------



## Sackmann (9. Dezember 2015)

Hier gibt´s vielleicht ein paar interessante Sachen für euch:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/tegernseealp...tsz0iuggjUA&var=&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Bei Fragen gerne melden.



Gruß
Sacki


----------



## TheSpecialOne (10. Dezember 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hier gibt´s vielleicht ein paar interessante Sachen für euch:
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/tegernseealps/m.html?item=281878584062&hash=item41a145dafe:m:miKyhH9XaF-Mtsz0iuggjUA&var=&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Bei Fragen gerne melden.
> ...


Hallo Stefan,
sicher richtig in dieser Form einen Hinweis zu geben. Aber ich würde - je nachdem wie wichtig der Verkauf der Klamotten für Euch ist - das Thema aktiv auch auf der Homepage bewerben . Dafür ist sie da. Aber leider zeigt Euro HP seit Monaten bzw. über einem Jahr die selben Bilder. Ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung und Infos wären wünschenswert. Vor allem zu den Rädern natürlich. Ich meins jetzt auch nicht böse, aber jedesmal wenn ich auf die HP gehe hoffe ich, es kommt irgendwas Neues. Und jedes Mal ist alles beim Alten.
Aber auf jeden Fall ein aufrichtiges FROHES WEIHNACHTEN an den Tegernsee.  Ich hoffe es tut sich bald was. Gruss. Udo


----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. April 2016)

Ich habe gerade mal die Geo- Daten des 2016ner EVO mit dem des 2015ner verglichen, hat sich da doch nichts geändert?


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2016)

Nope, an der Geometrie hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. April 2016)

Dann gab es den verlängerten Reach nur beim rEVO?


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2016)

So ist es! d
Das rEVO war ein einmaliges und exklusives Angebot, dass es so nur letztes Jahr zu bestellen gab.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. April 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MixL (25. April 2016)

Irgendwie ist es um Bionicon recht ruhig geworden in letzter Zeit, kaum mehr Beiträge hier, kaum neue Produkte...
Gibt es eigentlich den ehemaligen e-ram schon irgendwo zu kaufen? Und wie sieht es aus mit dem B-post?
Mir is auch noch aufgefallen,dass laut der HP das Bionicon- Team nur noch aus 6 Personen besteht...das kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor!
Weiß jemand mehr??


----------



## jobo1982 (25. April 2016)

Ein News-Update von Bionicon wäre auf jeden Fall mal ganz nett....


----------



## esta (25. April 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorv...arbeitetes-modell-bestellbar-pm.759516/page-7
Sowas in der Art wurde in dem Thread schon besprochen.


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2016)

MixL schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mehr??


Hier aktuell in den "News"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorv...ell-bestellbar-pm.759516/page-7#post-13742461


----------



## jobo1982 (25. April 2016)

@4mate + @esta : Vielen Dank für die Verlinkung!


----------



## MixL (25. April 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Hier aktuell in den "News"
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorv...ell-bestellbar-pm.759516/page-7#post-13742461


danke für die Verlinkung, hatte den Thred nicht verfolgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. April 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

2016er Modelle in 2 Wochen lieferbar


----------



## hulster (28. April 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
> 
> 2016er Modelle in 2 Wochen lieferbar



Da ist von neuen Farben die Rede. Sehe aber nix. Außer vielleicht das Grau leicht verändert?


----------



## luCYnger (28. April 2016)

neues Rot
anstatt ausgeblichen


----------



## bolg (29. April 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> neues Rot
> anstatt ausgeblichen


Das ist nicht "ausgeblichen", sonder Hitech - nämlich ein adaptives Farbsystem. Nur die Koppelung an das BS fehlt noch.


----------



## luCYnger (29. April 2016)

... wechselt stufenlos zwischen DH-rot und UH-ausgeblichen. ? 

. Sowat von must-have !
Da melde ich mich schon mal für Chamäleon-matt-black an


----------



## Felger (3. Mai 2016)

@Sackmann : gibt es jetzt eigentlich von den rEVO auch den Rahmen einzeln?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Mai 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> @Sackmann : gibt es jetzt eigentlich von den rEVO auch den Rahmen einzeln?


Das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## slowbeat (3. Mai 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> @Sackmann : gibt es jetzt eigentlich von den rEVO auch den Rahmen einzeln?


Es war doch klar, dass das rEVO  kein reguläres Modell wird und im zugehörigen News-faden würde das kürzlich bestätigt.


----------



## luCYnger (3. Mai 2016)

na und ? Deshalb könnte man den Rahmen trotzdem einzeln verkaufen
aufgrund vorhandener Nachfrage
und vlt will nicht jeder das Anbauteilepaket wie beim rEVO, sondern nach gutdünken selber optimieren


----------



## 4mate (3. Mai 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Es war doch klar, dass das rEVO  kein reguläres Modell wird und im zugehörigen News-faden würde das kürzlich bestätigt.


Das Katerichen nickt bestätigend, will es aber für die Faulen nicht verlinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (3. Mai 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> na und ? Deshalb könte man den Rahmen trotzdem einzeln verkaufen
> aufgrund vorhandener Nachfrage
> und vlt will nicht jeder das Anbauteilepaket wie beim rEVO, sondern nach gutdünken selber optimieren


Könnte ist das Zauberwort. 
Den Rahmen gibt's aber weder für Geld, noch für tausend Worte einzeln.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube, es hieß auch mal es würde kein EVO in"raw" geben und später gab es das EVO dann doch in "raw".


----------



## moser7 (26. Juli 2016)

Servus,
dies ist hier mein erster Post. Nach 20 Jahren auf meinem Cannondale F800 cad2 welches vor 10 Jahren mal renoviert wurde, möchte ich jetzt mal was modernes und vor allem aufrechter fahren.
Gefördert wird die Entscheidung dadurch, das mein Arbeitgeber ab Januar 17 JobBike anbietet, was ja bei Bionicon auch läuft.
Ok, und meinem Nachbar, der mit seinem Liteville rumdüst und mit dem ich gerne ein paar Runden drehen würde.

*@Sackmann: Jetzt aber die Frage:*
Ein Paar Seiten vor diesem Post ist ein Bionicon in der richtigen Farbe schwarz zu sehen mit Doppelbrücke und 27,5". Ganz genau SO stelle ich mir das vor!
Wie sieht es damit zum Jahresende 2016 / Jahresanfang 2017 aus? Gibt es dazu einen Ausblick?

Grüße aus Penzberg, 

Benjamin


----------



## Stritzel (26. Juli 2016)

Ich hab grad mal das Ausstellerverzeichnis der Eurobike gecheckt. Bis jetzt kein eigener Stand von Bionicon gemeldet. Ich würde mal vorsichtig orakeln, da kommt zeitnah keine Doppelbrücke 27,5. 
Aber vielleicht taucht ja was Neues von Bionicon auf einem Partnerstand auf? Schaun mer mal...


----------



## moser7 (26. Juli 2016)

Hm, das wäre äußerst schade. "Normale" Gabeln hat jeder, die "doppelte" nicht. Hier würde ja ein "fast Alleinstellungsmerkmal" aufgegeben werden.
Optisch ist es für mich der absolute Knaller.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juli 2016)

Irgendwelche Neuigkeiten hatte Sacki für die Eurobike in Aussicht gestellt. Da ging es zwar um eine Sattelstütze, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, aber dann scheint Bionicon ja vllt. doch irgendwie vertreten zu sein.


----------



## slash-sash (26. Juli 2016)

Ich dachte, Bionicon geht auch nicht mehr auf die Eurobike und will ne Hausmesse veranstalten. 
Somit wird die Aussage: zur Eurobike" nicht den Ort, sondern der Zeitpunkt gemeint sein. 
Aber auch ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich der Farbe schwarz verweigern kann. Ich mag kein schwarz. Aber die breite Masse scheint es zu wollen. 
Und selbst das silberne ist ja mehr oder weniger auf "Druck" der User entstanden. 
Dann noch die Problematik mit den ausbleichenden Farben. 
Man kann sich auch selber das Wasser abgraben. 



Sascha


----------



## moser7 (26. Juli 2016)

Um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen, SO MUSS ES AUSSEHEN:
(fehlen nur noch die Neopren-Schoner an der Gabelbrücke)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juli 2016)

kann @slash-sash nur zustimmen.
@moser7 das Bike ist auch hammermäßig. Wo bleibt es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (26. Juli 2016)

@ all:
Wir waren auch schon die letzen beiden Jahre nicht auf der Eurobike mit eigenem Stand. Insofern also alles beim Alten. 
Zur 27.5 Gabel
Jungs, besorgt mir 200 Kunden, die innerhalb des nächsten halben Jahres ein EVO für 3200€ mit der jetzigen Ausstattung mit der 27.5 Doppelbrücke kaufen, und ich versichere Euch, dass es diese Gabel schneller gibt, als ihr schauen könnt. Natürlich funktioniert diese Gabel geil, und ich würde sie gerne bringen.
AAABER:
Ich wiederhole mich immer wieder gerne. Wisst ihr, was ein Werkzeug für solch ein konifiziertes 36mm Standrohr kostet? Wisst ihr, was die Gabelbrücken kosten? Wisst ihr, was der Vorbau kostet. Und kennt ihr dann auch die Menge, die wir abnehmen müssen, damit so etwas in Serie zum erträglichen Preis kommen kann. Das sind zwar keine 200 Stück (sondern weitaus) mehr, aber mit 200 Stück könnten wir erstmal auf Null rauskommen.

Anders gefragt: Wenn ihr bereit seid, uns 1300€ für eine Doppelbrücke 27.5 in einer Kleinserie zu geben, dann können wir das auch tun.
Hab ich kein Problem damit. 

Ansonsten bleibt für euch erstmal nur: Abwarten, denn wir arbeiten gerade auch an anderen Sachen mit Hochdruck, die auch immer wieder nachgefragt werden.

Neoprenschoner kommen an mein Bike übrigens nicht mehr. Ich find´s mit meinen zu verkaufenden Rahmenschonern schöner. Brauhct jemand welche? Hab genügnd davon abzugeben. 

Bezüglich der ausbleichenden Farben: Ja , das ist ärgerlich und wir können uns nur dafür "entschuldigen", obwohl wir auch nicht definitiv wissen, woran es liegt. Aber ich habe mich in den letzten Wochen auch mal bei anderen Marken erkundigt und bin in diversen Themen im Forum unterwegs gewesen, wo dies auch zur Sprache kam. Wunder, Wunder: Das gibt´s bei anderen Marken in gleichem Maße, wie bei uns. 
Das soll kein Rechtfertigung sein, aber das Wasser graben wir damit nicht selbst ab, denn woanders ist es nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## moser7 (26. Juli 2016)

Hm, 200 kann ich nicht abnehmen, aber an einem Kompletten Rad eine. Sorry.
Ich kann meine 5500 Arbeitskollegen mal fragen hier, ob wir mit dem Jobrad-Modell 200 bei Euch zusammenbekommen... wohl eher leider nicht. 
Wobei ich schon glaube, wenn das entsprechend gepusht werden würde, dann müssen 200 doch machbar sein.
Stellt halt die einfache einfach ein! 

Aber danke für die Rückmeldung hier! Ich habs ja nicht weit aus Penzberg und komme gerne mal bei Euch demnächst vorbei.
(und nehm nen 26" mit Doppelbrücke) 

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Sackmann (26. Juli 2016)

Gibt auch genügend, die fahren die 26er 180er mit 27.5 Reifen. Ist zwar nicht freigegeben, funktionier aber wohl soweit.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2016)

@moser7: Nimm die 26er Doppelbrücke


----------



## moser7 (26. Juli 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Gibt auch genügend, die fahren die 26er 180er mit 27.5 Reifen. Ist zwar nicht freigegeben, funktionier aber wohl soweit.



Ahja, hmm.. Ich muss halt mal beide im direkten Vergleich fahren, 26" und 27.5". Eventuell ist die Neukaufanreizaktion um größere Laufräder für mich ja unbegründet.

Und was macht das schwarz? 

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## slash-sash (26. Juli 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das soll kein Rechtfertigung sein, aber das Wasser graben wir damit nicht selbst ab, denn woanders ist es nicht unbedingt besser.



Sorry, Stefan. Aber da hast du mich entweder falsch verstanden oder wolltest meinen Satz in deiner Antwort mit aufnehmen. 
Allerdings vermischt du da 2 Sachen miteinander, die unter dem Doppelstrich eine ganz andere Aussage erscheinen lassen. 
Ich, und ich glaube auch in @Asphaltsurfer's Namen zu schreiben, meinen nicht die ausbleichende Farbe, mit der ihr euch das Wasser abgrabt. Ist blöd aber ich kann das Argument "die anderen machen/tun/haben/etc. das auch", nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ist doch egal, was die anderen machen. Man will sich doch nicht nach unten vergleichen. Oben liegt die Messlatte. 
Was @Asphaltsurfer  und ich meinen, ist die (sorry) Ignoranz eine "VW-Golf"-Farbe anzubieten; also eine Allerweltsfarbe. 
Das ist für mich das Beste Beispiel, dass es nicht immer Sinn macht, seine eigenen Vorlieben durchzudrücken. 
Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube, dass die angebotenen Farbkombis EUER Geschmack sind. Aber das ist nen anderes Thema. 
Ihr seid schon durch das BS-System anders, ihr habt ein eigenes Federungssystem. Warum muss es dann bei den Farben auch noch UNBEDINGT anders sein?!
Geht in meinen Kopf nicht rein. Aber ich muss davon ja auch nicht leben. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juli 2016)

Für mich ist das Thema Farbe kein Glaubensansatz. Mich wundert lediglich das Fehlen eines schwarzen Bikes. Ich hab ja nicht umsonst die knallige Kirmeslackierung gekauft, finde ich immer noch geil anzuschauen.
Dass die und auch die graue Lackierung nicht jedem gefällt, dürfte jedoch auch absehbar gewesen sein.


----------



## moser7 (26. Juli 2016)

Klugscheissmodus: An
@Sackmann
Seht es mal so, die Mehrzahl werden wohl wegen der Funktion (BS) eure Räder fahren. Ich bräuchte generell kein aufwändiges Fahrwerk, da ich eher der Asphalt und Waldfahrer bin. (Noch!) Aber die Optik mit der Doppelbrücke und dem mal erhältlichen braunen Metalliclack am Supershuttle hat mich vor ein paar Monaten geflasht. Ich dachte sofort, GANZ KLAR, SO muss ein MTB eigentlich aussehen!

Kurzum, die Leute die bei entsprechendem Angebot über das Design und die Optik zu Euch kommen entdecken dann evtl. auch mal was mit dem Bike möglich ist und setzen es dann entsprechend auch mal ein. Dadurch gibt man ja das Konzept das die Funktion und das Engineering im Vordergrund steht nicht auf, sondern Ihr habt ja in meinen Augen das Glück, das Ihr durch ein Bike wie auf dem Bild in Post 1160, beides perfekt zusammenführen könnt und somit Euren Kundenkreis erweitert.

Klugscheissmodus: Aus

Ich hab jetzt 20 Jahre den MTB Markt absolut garnicht beachtet und nun seit 3 Monaten intensiv. Und bei Euch bin ich hängengeblieben. Ist doch auch was!

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## TheSpecialOne (26. Juli 2016)

Ich verstehe die Farbpalette seit 3 Jahren nicht und habe das mehrfach hier schon mal kund getan. Auch bei Sackman direkt. Aber ich freue mich, daß es ein neuer Teilnehmer mal wieder auf den Tisch bringt. Da eh´ nix los ist im Forum, kann man das Thema Farbe und 27,5 DB ruhig mal wieder ins Zentrum stellen. Das mit der Stückzahl verstehe ich nicht. Wenn man seine Palette generell auf 27.5 komplett umstellt, was man als Hersteller eh tun muss, dann erledigt sich das Thema doch von selber. Wer weiß wieviel Räder verkauft werden würden, wenns das schon gäbe (und schwarz natürlich). Die DB ist das Kriterium/Alleinstellungsmerkmal eines Bionicon Bikes. Dazu die GeoVerstellung.  Ich persönlich brauch auch keine DB, wills aber haben weils geil aussieht. Siehe moser7 . Ob berechtigt oder nicht, das Thema 27.5 fordert halt der Markt. Aus die Maus. Wenns technisch ein Problem ist könnte ich es nachvollziehen. Aber das Argument Stückzahl löst sich von selbst. Sich einer Allerweltsfarbe zu verweigern, mutet ja schon als Trotz an. Also macht die Büchse fertig und verkauft sie in der Grundausstattung für 3.300. Meine Order liegt dann sofort auf dem Tisch (Wunschdenken seit 3 Jahren). Nix für ungut Stefan, musst auch nicht kommentieren, nimms einfach mal so hin.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2016)

Dann bestelle ich vorher noch 3 Ersatzbikes in 26"!


----------



## luCYnger (26. Juli 2016)

Brauchst nicht, auch wenn 27,5" draufsteht , kannst auch supi mit 26" fahren.
Mach ich grad auch mit meinem neuen Ersatzteilträger so.


----------



## Promontorium (26. Juli 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Aber das Argument Stückzahl löst sich von selbst.




Mutmaßlich, aber so - das weiß sogar ich als Nicht-BWLer - kannste nicht seriös wirtschaften!

Ich hatte/habe noch immer den Eindruck, daß die knalligen Farben, besonders das rot-gelb-grau, gewählt wurden als stummer Schrei i.S. von "Schaut mal, was WIR für ein geiles Bike gebaut haben!". Die Farben polarisieren; man wird nie erfahren, wieviele potentielle Käufer letztendlich wegen der Farben nicht gekauft haben. Das RAW war imho ein "Muß", das Schwarz als neutrale Farbe (Farbe???) ebenfalls!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (26. Juli 2016)

Ich würde nie behaupten 27.5 ist besser als 26. Nur zur Klarstellung. Aber wer sich umsieht muss zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß der Markt (derzeit)  26 nicht annimmt und jeder Hersteller seine Palette umgestellt hat. Fakt. Oder kennt jemand Hersteller die im AM oder Enduro Segment 26 anbieten.? Das Thema Liteville mal ausgenommen. Deshalb wird auch B im Bereich 180mm mit DB reagieren müssen, da die Stückzahl sonst am Ende des Tages fehlen wird. Und ich als BWLer sage mal so, wenn ich das Teil nur noch so anbiete, dann ergibt sich die Stückzahl automatisch. Wer von den Neukunden wird denn unbedingt auf 26 bestehen ?? Keiner.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juli 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Ich würde nie behaupten 27.5 ist besser als 26. Nur zur Klarstellung. Aber wer sich umsieht muss zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß der Markt (derzeit)  26 nicht annimmt und jeder Hersteller seine Palette umgestellt hat. Fakt. Oder kennt jemand Hersteller die im AM oder Enduro Segment 26 anbieten.? Das Thema Liteville mal ausgenommen. Deshalb wird auch B im Bereich 180mm mit DB reagieren müssen, da die Stückzahl sonst am Ende des Tages fehlen wird. Und ich als BWLer sage mal so, wenn ich das Teil nur noch so anbiete, dann ergibt sich die Stückzahl automatisch. Wer von den Neukunden wird denn unbedingt auf 26 bestehen ?? Keiner.


einer vllt. oder @damage0099 ?
Wenn es die DoubleCrown vor 1 1/2 Jahren in 27,5  gegeben hätte, würde ich jetzt vermutlich auch kein 26 fahren, schlicht aus Gründen der Marktdynamik und Zukunftssicherheit. Eigentlich ist es mir Wurscht. Mein Vorrat an 26er Laufrädern wird für die Lebensdauer meines Evos vermutlich reichen.


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Juli 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> ...Aber wer sich umsieht muss zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß der Markt (derzeit)  26 nicht annimmt und jeder Hersteller seine Palette umgestellt hat. Fakt. ...Wer von den Neukunden wird denn unbedingt auf 26 bestehen ?? Keiner.


Anders herum, die meisten Hersteller haben ihr Angebot umgestellt und 26" nicht mehr angeboten, das führt zwangsläufig dazu, daß die meisten Kunden, welche keine Nischenbikes kaufen oder gar kennen nun 27,5" gekauft haben. (Ist so als würde man sagen auf Kuba wollten alle nur alte Autos fahren, drum wurden keine modernen Fahrzeuge angeboten )
Und ja ich würde auf 26" bestehen und habe mir in den letzten 1,5 Jahren ein neues 26" Big Bike aufgebaut und es war garnicht so einfach alles passend zu bekommen  und in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es Leute, welche mehrere 26" Ersatzrahmen "gehortet" haben.


----------



## Promontorium (26. Juli 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Oder kennt jemand Hersteller die im AM oder Enduro Segment 26 anbieten.?


Ja, Transalp. Neben 27,5!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (26. Juli 2016)

Leute, jeder von Euch hat ja recht und jeder soll auch seinen eigenen Weg dazu finden und  gehen. Aber ich sehe es ja an mir. Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren hätte ich mir - wäre eine für mich passende Farbe im Programm gewesen - ein EVO gekauft und ich hätte darauf gesch......, welche
Laufradgröße dran gewesen wäre. Mittlerweile denke ich anders. Marketinggelaber etc. durchdringt auch mein Unterbewußtsein. Nun will ich das auch, ohne daß ich im Fahrbetrieb wohl große Unterschiede merken werde. Also die Geister die gerufen wurden wirken auch bei mir. Und anscheinend auch bei allen Neukäufern. Sonst hätte jeder Hersteller noch brav seine 26er im Programm (bis auf Ausnahmen). Wenn der Pfeil mal in der Luft ist, holt ihn keiner mehr zurück.  Hätte Bionicon aus Überzeugung gar keine 27.5er im Programm, könnte es böse aussehen. Diese Prognose traue ich mir einfach mal zu. Sonst wäre alles was uns zu diesem Thema seitens Printmedien und Internet um die Ohren gehauen wird, Lug und Betrug.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2016)




----------



## moser7 (26. Juli 2016)

Tja, Marketinggelaber und Pressegeschwurbel.
Hat mit dem Thread nicht mehr so viel zu tun, aber ich werde mich im Bekanntenkreis mal umhören was die so sagen, ob die größeren Räder tatsächlich was bringen unterm Strich. Das ist klar Anwendungsabhängig, aber vielleicht sollte man der Presse und deren Publizierung von Pressetexten der Hersteller auch kritischer gegenüberstehen.
Ich sehe da leider in dem Studium der Szene der letzten Monate Parallelen zur HiFi Szene in der ich schon sehr lange unterwegs bin...
Vor 15 Jahren war LP für tot erklärt.
Jetzt steht auf jeder Vorführung auf Messen etc. mindestens ein Plattenspieler pro System.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2016)

moser7 schrieb:


> Vor 15 Jahren war LP für tot erklärt.
> Jetzt steht auf jeder Vorführung auf Messen etc. mindestens ein Plattenspieler.



Und fast genauso lange wird es dann auch bei 26" dauern. Erstmal muss nämlich auch alles Zubehör vom Markt verschwunden sein. Denn DANN kann man mit 26" wieder neu verkaufen.
Das Problem sind die Käufer. Der Markt bevorzugt primär Kompletträder. Die Räder werden nach Marke und Aussehen ausgesucht. Dann wird sich mal draufgesetzt und wenn man mit zurechtkommt wird es gekauft. Kaum einer geht wie früher hin und stellt sein Rad individuell zusammen. 
Deswegen hat es die Industrie einfach. Neuen Standard basteln - aktuell Boost - und über Kompletträder in den Markt zwängen. Die Zubehörstellen machen mit, ist ja auch für die praktisch. Weil wenn Alle sowas dran haben - wegen der Kompletträder - muss ja was dran sein. 

Soll heißen - im Prinzip selbst schuld. Und ein paar Individualisten leiden.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die Käufer. Der Markt bevorzugt primär Kompletträder.


Und der händler sagt bedeutungsschwanger, dass 26er out seien und es dafür in zwei, drei jahren keine ersatzteile mehr geben wird. Da will jeder neukunde natürlich die neueste version haben.


----------



## hulster (27. Juli 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und der händler sagt bedeutungsschwanger, dass 26er out seien und es dafür in zwei, drei jahren keine ersatzteile mehr geben wird. Da will jeder neukunde natürlich die neueste version haben.



Das hilft noch, aber das Problem ist eher, dass auch die Händler lieber Neuräder verkaufen. Da muss man nicht Zeit an individuelle Beratung für Rahmen und Ausstattung verschwenden. Und die Marge ist auch besser, da Einzelteile zu teuer sind. Der Kunde kommt eh entweder wegen der Marken die der Händler vertreibt, oder weil er gar keine Ahnung hat.
Und mal ganz ehrlich - ist doch eigentlich verständlich. Die Komponentenqualtiät ist durch die Entwicklung der Fertigungsqualtiät so hoch, dass ein Otto-Nomarlbiker den Kram nicht mehr kaputt kriegt und auch alles funktioniert. Was hat man früher an der Komponenten-Zusammenstellung gebastelt und überhaupt erstmal die Funktion sicher zu stellen, von der Haltbarkeit reden wie da mal nicht. Geos werden konstruiert, wie schon erwähnt. Es gibt keine schlechten Bikes mehr. Im Gegenteil, sie sind zu gut, so dass die Hersteller sich was einfallen lassen müssen, um noch was zu verkaufen. Oder glaubt jemand, dass Shimano wirklich 2 - 3 Jahre braucht um nach ner XTR DI2 die XT Variante zu entwickeln? Da wird erst der Markt der Exklusität abgegriffen und in diesem Zuge Bekanntheit gesteigert und Begerlichkeiten geweckt. Ist das Ziel erreicht und der Markt abgegriffen wird völlig überteuert, aber halt billiger der Massenmarkt anvisiert.
Umso wichtiger ist es für Bionicon - und damit zurück zum Thema - die Entscheidungsgründe für ein Rad zu respektieren. Und dazu gehört nun mal die Farbe. Es sei denn die Kundenmasse reicht, die Bionicon allein wegen der technischen Lösung kaufen.
Man sieht es ja hier im Thread. Ich habe grell auch nur als das kleinere Übel genommen, weil mir grau zu langweilig war (schwarz wäre es auch) und ich lieber ein auffälliges Bike fahre. Aber schön ist anders. Bionicon hat in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass auch ungewöhnliche schöne Farben gehen. Die Aussenwirkung der grellen Farbe ist eher negativ und keine gute Werbung. Fällt zwar auf, aber meist negativ. Assoziationen des Leuchtorange vom Kranken- bis hin zum Müllwagen sind normal.
Wieso ich überhaupt darüber auslasse? Weil mich interessiert, was aus Bionicon wird. Weil ich möchte, dass mir das System erhalten bleibt.
Und ich hab mir schon meine Gedanken gemacht, wieso Sacki jetzt angefangen hat sein eigenes Ding zu machen, wie immer auch sein Kommentar dazu aussehen mag. 
Ich denke, dass es Bionicon ne Menge helfen würde den Farbtrends zu folgen. Trendfarben anbieten, dazu eine Bionicon typische (im Sinne der früher üblichen und nicht auffallen um jeden Preis), und dann noch Individual-Lackierung mit Aufpreis. Wenn ich mir anschaue, das explizit Bike-Lackierungen von etablierten Firmen und auch Pulvern für den Endkunden für +- 200€ angeboten werden und ich mir anschaue, was Nicolai an Aufpreisen nimmt, sollte es doch möglich sein einen Lackierer zu finden, mit dem zu einem ähnlichen Aufpreis eine Indiviual-Lackierung angeboten werden kann.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Juli 2016)

Natürlich spielt die Farbe eine Rolle auch wenn man sich die Farbe an einem Bike, welches man gern haben möchte, auch über einen Zeitraum "schön gucken" kann. Aber ich erinnere mich gut, daß mich auf mein früheres Alva in grün mit den Bäumchen drauf andere Biker, Wanderer und sogar ganz normale Passanten in der Stadt ansprachen, denen das Farbdesign so gut gefiel. 
Das kommunalfarbene Evo polarisiert und ein Evo in "raw" (mit Klarlack drauf) geht immer, fällt aber keinem auf.
Ich verstehe aber gut, daß bei den Interessenten Bedarf nach einer dritten Farbe besteht. Warum nicht gegen Aufpreis? Ist es bei den kleinen Stückzahlen nicht realisierbar?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (27. Juli 2016)

Etwas überzogen, aber ich habe folgende Erfahrungen gemacht: Farbfreaks - vor allem männliche - sind bei den Technikfreaks verpönt weil die Farbe keine Kernkompetenz bzw. funktionelle Eigenschaft eines Rades ist. Deshalb wird man oft von den wirklich guten und einzig wahren Radfahrern milde belächelt und nicht wirklich ernst genommen, wenn einem das Thema Farbe wichtig ist. Farbfreaks sind Weicheier die nicht wirklich toll biken und das Teil nur als Schmuckstück durch die Gegend quälen .  Deshalb toll das sich hier einige outen und Verbesserungspotential erkannt haben. Kann nicht schaden.


----------



## moser7 (27. Juli 2016)

Hm, das mag teilweise so sein aber ich würde auch nicht behaupten das die, die schöne Autos haben nicht fahren können.
Ich bin leider sehr ästhetisch veranlagt. Und die meisten Dinge macht das somit automatisch teuer. Das Evo geht bei mir nur mit DB. Denn sonst sieht es aus wie ganz viele andere. Mit DB könnte ich die Farben verkraften. In dem gezeigten schwarz oder in einer anderen Unifarbe wäre es beinahe perfekt. Und da es technisch gut ist dürften dann die Hardcore Biker doch nichts daran bemängeln nur weil es schwarz ist. Man kann ja sonst vor der Tour etwas Schlamm drüberkippen, dann fällt die Farbe nicht so auf. 

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (27. Juli 2016)

Ich finde das Farbdesign des Evo schon eigenständig und somit aus der Masse hervorstechend. Schade aber, dass mit zwei Varianten dann erst mal Schluss war. Das Raw zähle ich da nicht mit - ist wie bei schwarz halt eher ein Standard.
Mir geht's da ähnlich mit der alten Farbpalette wie @Votec Tox. Durch die Details im Lack war die immer wieder ein Hingucker, worauf ich hier im Schwarzwald (mit dem Reed mit den Tannen) auch oft drauf angesprochen werde. Und das Alva-Grün fand ich eh unschlagbar.
Mal so nebenbei: Was passiert, wenn viele dran rumdoktern, sieht man am ICB 2! Irgendwie von allem was, aber schön und ansprechend finde ich das nicht. Auch wenn mir das rote Evo zu heftig ist, ist es doch auf alle Fälle ein Hingucker.


----------



## slash-sash (27. Juli 2016)

Ich finde, ihr macht bei der ganzen Thematik einen entscheidenden Fehler: ihr geht von euch und den paar Kumpels drum herum aus. 
Es geht nicht darum aktuelle Bionicon Fahrer zufrieden zustellen und evtl. ein oder zwei dazu Zugewinnen. Es geht darum, Kunden zu generieren. Und das geht nur, in dem man eine möglichst breite Masse anspricht. Und wie funktioniert das? Richtig: mit ansprechendem Design (auch zeitgemäß) und mit Farben, die gerade diese breite Masse anspricht. 
Und beides hat Bionicon nicht geschafft beim neuen Evo zu platzieren. 
Heutzutage gehört (aufwendiges) Design á la YT o.ä. einfach dazu. Das Evo hat kein Design. 
Schlicht geht max. bei Firmen, die ein Standing haben wie Liteville, SC oder Yeti. Das Evo gibt es nicht in schlicht. Wen also will/wollte Bionicon damit ansprechen? Wen haben sie angesprochen? Am langen Ende doch nur Leute, die vom System
Überzeugt sind, es kannten und denen das Design zweitrangig ist. Also im Grunde größtenteils bestehende Bionicon Kunden. 
Ich glaube,  Bionicon stand ihr eigenes Ego im Wege und war schlecht beraten. 
Mal schauen, wann sie den Kahn noch rum gebogen bekommen. 



Sascha


----------



## Promontorium (27. Juli 2016)

moser7 schrieb:


> Vor 15 Jahren war LP für tot erklärt.
> Jetzt steht auf jeder Vorführung auf Messen etc. mindestens ein Plattenspieler pro System.


***Offtopic***
Kann ich so nicht ganz zustimmen. LP wurde vielleicht mal mehr, mal weniger für tot erklärt, meist in der HiFi-Szene. Aber in der HighEnd-Szene nie ganz bzw. eigentlich überhaupt nicht, sonst hätten Rega, Transrotor und Konsorten nicht überlebt. Auf der "High End" hatten die großen Lautsprecher- und Verstärker-Hersteller immer gerne Plattenspieler als Quelle vorne dran. Nur die CD- und SACD-Hersteller u.a. wollten natürlich ihre Quellgeräte anpreisen!


----------



## moser7 (27. Juli 2016)

@slash-sash :
Nichts anderes habe ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
Das gezeigte schwarze 27'5er mit DB spricht doch sicherlich weit mehr die Masse an als die jetzt erhältlichen Modelle!? Oder meinetwegen auch ohne DB um Otto Normal nicht zu überfordern.

@Promontorium:
In der harten Szene nicht, aber für die Masse schon. Genau so ist es hier. In der Szene bleibt 26" interessant weil gut, die Masse rennt aber dem herbeigeführten und herbeigeschwurbelten Trend hinterher.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## TheSpecialOne (28. Juli 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich finde, ihr macht bei der ganzen Thematik einen entscheidenden Fehler: ihr geht von euch und den paar Kumpels drum herum aus.
> Es geht nicht darum aktuelle Bionicon Fahrer zufrieden zustellen und evtl. ein oder zwei dazu Zugewinnen. Es geht darum, Kunden zu generieren. Und das geht nur, in dem man eine möglichst breite Masse anspricht. Und wie funktioniert das? Richtig: mit ansprechendem Design (auch zeitgemäß) und mit Farben, die gerade diese breite Masse anspricht.
> Und beides hat Bionicon nicht geschafft beim neuen Evo zu platzieren.
> Heutzutage gehört (aufwendiges) Design á la YT o.ä. einfach dazu. Das Evo hat kein Design.
> ...


Ein offenes Wort. Da Du selbst ja so ein Rad besitzt, ist das erst recht legitim. Ich hatte auch immer das Gefühl, grad auch durch das Forum, das EVO wird nur von Leuten gekauft, die schon Bionicon fahren. Das ist sicher nicht so.   Das Design bei dem Bike mit DB gefällt mir persönlich bis auf die Farbe sehr gut. Es hat was brachiales und hebt sich von anderen ab. Grade auch in schwarz. YT als Design-BanchMark ist natürlich bei allen Baureihen perfekt durchgestylt was das komplette Produktdesign betrifft. Ich finde deren Räder schön und ich habs nicht weit bis dahin, aber ich will trotzdem keins. So richtig durchblicken was bei Bionicon passiert oder warum Dinge nicht passieren tu ich auch nicht. Wenn sie damit ihr Auskommen haben und keine höheren Ziele angestrebt werden ist es ja auch wieder in Ordnung. Leider ist schon wieder eine Saison quasi rum und ich fahre immer noch Cube.... Wird mal Zeit nach all den Beiträgen für ein Statement von Sackman.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juli 2016)

Das beunruhigende ist doch, dass es nicht einmal gerüchte gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Juli 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das beunruhigende ist doch, dass es nicht einmal gerüchte gibt.


schön gesagt


----------



## starduck91 (29. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte kein Bionicon, fahre jetzt aber ein Evo (und ein Trek). Ich mag grau und gelb, das rote hätte ich nicht fahren wollen. Und wenn mir die Farbe nicht gefallen würde hätte ich es nicht gekauft .
Ein paar Wochen vor Auslieferung als die ersten Fotos hier erschienen war der Schriftzug am Lenker nocht rot. Auf meine Frage ob man den nicht gelb oder grau machen könnte habe ich hier im Forum von einigen auf den Deckel bekommen. Farbe nicht so wichtig, ich solle nicht schon jetzt meckern usw. Danke an Bionicon für mein (für mich) farblich stimmiges Bike


----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. August 2016)

Eine Frage zwischendurch, wird auf Teneriffa nun kein Bionicon mehr gefahren?


----------



## Stritzel (7. August 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Eine Frage zwischendurch, wird auf Teneriffa nun kein Bionicon mehr gefahren?


Jo, sieht so aus. Nur noch Canyon Bikes auf der Website und bei FB wurde auch nur das Eintreffen neuer Canyon Testbikes bekanntgegeben.

und da ich schon mal beim googeln war...Schon jemand aufgefallen, dass Bionicon eine neue Geschäftsführung hat? Seit 23.03.16 ist Chen Yu Shih aus Taiwan eingetragener Geschäftsführer. Bedeutet das, dass Firmengründer Andreas Fesl die Firma nach China verkauft hat? Im Impressum auf der Bionicon Seite steht noch Andreas Fesl als GF drin...


----------



## stefan1067 (7. August 2016)

Zwischen Bionicon und Mtb Active gab es wohl Differenzen wegen dem Abverkauf
einzelner Testbikes.
Wenn es hierdurch zum Abbruch der Geschäftsbeziehungen kommt kann ich das verstehen.
Mtb active gehört nicht wie viele annehmen(wie ich bis vor kurzem auch) zu Bionicon sondern ist ein total eigenständiger Tourenveranstalter, welcher die Bikes ganz normal kauft (vermtl.mit Sonderkonditionen)und den Kunden auf Teneriffa für Touren anbietet.
Also genau wie es bei sehr vielen Tourenanbietern ist.


----------



## stefan1067 (7. August 2016)

Ich muss noch etwas berichtigen.
Das es zum Abbruch der Geschäftsbeziehungen kommt oder kam ist eine reine Vermutung von mir.
Aber auf jeden Fall gibt es eine erhebliche
Störung in der Geschäftsbeziehung.


----------



## Promontorium (7. August 2016)

Das Team ist auch noch mal kleiner geworden, siehe HP. B.Guntermann ist auch nimmer von der Partie, das aber wohl schon seit 'ner Weile und bekannt!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. August 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Das Team ist auch noch mal kleiner geworden, siehe HP. B.Guntermann ist auch nimmer von der Partie, das aber wohl schon seit 'ner Weile und bekannt!


Ist jemand von der alten crew bei B-Labs gelandet?


----------



## mtb-active (7. August 2016)

Hallo Bionicon-Gemeinde,
um wilden Vermutungen und Diskusionen vorzubeugen melden wir uns mal. Nein es gibt keine Diskrepanzen zwischen Bionicon und uns. Ja es stimmt, wir werden nächste Saison keine EVOs mehr haben. Der Grund hierfür ist viel einfacher als ihr denkt. In den letzten 3 Jahren haben wir Canyon und Bionicon gemeinsam im Programm gehabt es ist jedoch nicht leicht wenn zwei Herzen in der Brust pochen. Mit volller Hingabe kann man nur hinter einem stehen alles andere ist echt schwierig.
Warum Canyon?
Hauptgrund dafür ist, dass Canyon  das ganze Bikespectrum  welches für uns wichtig ist abdeckt.
Dazu gehören
-Fullies, 29" und 27.5" 
-Hardtails
- Rennräder
auch das Thema Carbon spielt eine Rolle. Wir müssen bieten was der Kunde möchte.
Wir glauben wir haben mit Canyon einen guten Partner (auch für unser neues El Hierro Projekt) gefunden. 
Ihr könnt uns glauben die Entscheidung uns von Bionicon zu lösen ist uns verdammt schwer gefallten. 
Der Support von Bionicon war Weltklasse, ihn zu toppen ist unmöglich
An dieser Stelle ein super fettes *DANKE MUCHAS GRACIAS *an das ganze Bionicon Team, was ihr am Tegernsee auf die Beine stellt ist Spitze. Dass die Bikes erstklassig sind muss man hier wohl nicht erwähnen 

Danke für die letzten 8 Jahre voller emotionen. Weiter so Bionicon 

Ralf
MTB-Active
Tenerife-El Hierro


----------



## stefan1067 (7. August 2016)

Gut, dann liege ich mit meiner Vermutung und dem was ich geschrieben habe nicht richtig.
Auf jeden Fall war man bei Bionicon über euer Verkaufsangebot von dem einem Bike nicht erfreut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (7. August 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das beunruhigende ist doch, dass es nicht einmal gerüchte gibt.


Also ich find´s gut, dass es ausnahmsweise mal keine Gerüchte gibt. 
Wartet doch mal die Eurobike ab, dann werdet ihr schon über die News informiert. Ich sage es immer wieder: Ich glaube, bei Bionicon seid ihr etwas verwöhnt, wenn es darum geht, über Neuigkeiten immer vorab informiert zu sein. Specialized hütet sein neues 2017er Enduro auch wie einen Augapfel vor der offiziellen Vorstellung.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ist jemand von der alten crew bei B-Labs gelandet?


Nein, bei B-Labs ist keiner gelandet.
Wir bei Bionicon haben uns in diesem Jahr neu aufgestellt, dazugekommen ist noch keiner, und wir haben das Team zusammengeschrumpft. Wir wollen uns in Zukunft mehr auf das konzentrieren, worin wir Spitze sind: Gute Bikes und Fahrwerke machen, und für unsere Kunden exzellenten Serivce bieten. In der Vergangenheit haben wir auf (vielleicht zu) vielen Hochzeiten getanzt (z.B. E-Ram, B-Post, B-Boxx, B-Cloud, ...). Das hat enorme Ressourcen in personeller und auch finanzieller Hinsicht gekostet.
In Zukunft wollen wir uns mehr auf Bikes konzentrieren - und daran arbeiten wir gerade... 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. August 2016)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Zwischen Bionicon und Mtb Active gab es wohl Differenzen wegen dem Abverkauf
> einzelner Testbikes.
> Wenn es hierdurch zum Abbruch der Geschäftsbeziehungen kommt kann ich das verstehen.
> Mtb active gehört nicht wie viele annehmen(wie ich bis vor kurzem auch) zu Bionicon sondern ist ein total eigenständiger Tourenveranstalter, welcher die Bikes ganz normal kauft (vermtl.mit Sonderkonditionen)und den Kunden auf Teneriffa für Touren anbietet.
> Also genau wie es bei sehr vielen Tourenanbietern ist.


Das klingt ja nicht so toll.


----------



## Sackmann (7. August 2016)

Der Abverkauf der Testbikes hat nichts mit dem Ende der Kooperation mit mtb-active zu tun.
Auch gab es keine Diskrepanzen, die letztendlich zu diesem Ende geführt haben. Die Gründe hat Ralf in seinem Post dargelegt, mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.

Dass wir nicht unbedingt darüber erfreut sind, dass auch einer unserer Samplerahmen verkauft wurde/zum Verkauf angeboten wurde, den es so nicht in Serie gab/gibt, ist denke ich nachvollziehbar. 
Noch weniger sind wir allerdings erfreut darüber, dass eine unserer 27.5 Doppelbrückengabeln verkauft wurde, die zum Testen mit einem unserer Ex-Mitarbeiter nach Teneriffa ging. Dieser Fall hat aber mit mtb-active nichts zu tun, das möchte ich auch klarstellen. Denn dein Post ,@stefan1067, könnte suggerieren, dass das etwas mit mtb-active zu tun hatte. Dem ist nicht so! 
Das war ein rein privater Verkauf durch einen ehemaligen Mitarbeiter, dem wir nicht zugestimmt haben, und der auch nicht von uns gebilligt wird.

Das gehört aber nicht hierher!

Anyway: Wir hoffen, dass mtb-active mit Canyon einen guten Partner gefunden hat, und dass diese Kooperation für beide Seiten Früchte trägt. 
Hey, Ralle, falls du dann irgendwann mal unerwartete Probleme mit den SS am Strive haben solltest, dann weißt du ja, wie man dieses Problem leicht beheben kann. 

viele Grüße
Sacki


----------



## stefan1067 (7. August 2016)

Dann ist die Sache geklärt und ich muss mich für meine Aussagen entschuldigen.


----------



## jobo1982 (8. August 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> .
> In Zukunft wollen wir uns mehr auf Bikes konzentrieren - und daran arbeiten wir gerade...



Das freut mich!!!! Denn ich möchte mein nächstes Bike nicht bei Canyon kaufen!!!!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (8. August 2016)

Na toll jetzt hab ich es endlich mal geschafft für den Herbst Teneriffa zu buchen und jetzt kann ich kein Evo mieten


----------



## Sackmann (8. August 2016)

Tja, da können wir leider nichts machen. Wir können eben leider nicht die breite Produktpalette für mtb-active bereitstellen, wie es Canyon kann. Da kann unser Service so gut sein, wie er will. Aber bei Canyon ist man sicher auch gut aufgehoben, da sollte man sich nicht zu viele Gedanken machen.

Wie gesagt: Sorry! 
Aber komm doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei. Ich geh dann persönlich mit dir auf Tour und bekommst ein paar Einblicke in unsere "heiligen Hallen"!

Naja, Canyon baut ja auch ganz nette Fahrräder. 
Probier einfach viel mit dem Shapeshifter vom Strive rum, der soll ja ähnlich gut sein, wie das Bionicon System. Das sollte dann schon mehr als ausreichen, um jeden Berg in Teneriffa hochzukommen. Das Bionicon-System wirst du kaum vermissen (wenn du es nicht kennst).
Aber sieh´s doch mal so: Ist doch auch gut, wenn man mal ne Carbon Möhre testen kann. Bergab kann man es dann mit dem Leichtgewicht im heftigen Inselgelände so richtig krachen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (9. August 2016)

Wirklich schade um das sehr gute Bildmaterial aus der Ecke, die EVOs sahen dort weltklasse aus.

Auch wenn ich mit meinem 27,5er EVO wirklich sehr zufrieden bin, ein "29er EVO" von Bionicon würde (nicht nur) ich mir auf jeden Fall als Zweitrad anschaffen wollen.

Schön wären auch andere Upgrades, welche das EVO mittelfristig noch interessanter machen würden.


----------



## 4mate (15. August 2016)

Gestern sah ich hier in der Stadt einen Radfahrer mit einem völlig normalen
Tourensportrad, an dessen linker Kurbelseite ein schwarzer dünner E-Motor
angebracht war, Dimensionen identisch mit dem goldenen Bionicon Projekt.

Der Akku steckte in einem, einer Thermosflasche zum verwechseln ähnlichen
Behältnis in einer Flaschenhaltehalterung.

Weiß jemand darüber Bescheid, gibt es den E-Motor inzwischen zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. August 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Gestern sah ich hier in der Stadt einen Radfahrer mit einem völlig normalen
> Tourensportrad, an dessen linker Kurbelseite ein schwarzer dünner E-Motor
> angebracht war, Dimensionen identisch mit dem goldenen Bionicon Projekt.
> 
> ...


Ist das schon ein gerücht? Ich lebe wieder auf!


----------



## 4mate (15. August 2016)

Nein: Ich war und bin immer noch Augenzeuge!


----------



## rigger (15. August 2016)

Es gibt so einen Antrieb in der Art schon hab ich mal in interweb gesehen, der Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein.
Musst mal mit eram auf Bildersuche gehen dann müsste das Auftauchen....


----------



## Sackmann (15. August 2016)

http://www.pendix.de/#home


----------



## 4mate (15. August 2016)

Danke. Der Akku ist es auf jeden Fall. Genial finde ich den Schalter für
die Modi als "Thermoskannendeckel" in die Akku-Behältereinheit integriert.
Keine Kabel zum Lenker und zurück, kein Gefummel mit einer App bei
Drahtlossteuerung per Smartfone 

Beim Motor bin ich nicht sicher. Er schien mir schmäler als 50mm und
ich sah auch nicht diese markante Fase am äußeren Rand. Die Abbildungen
auf der Homepage sind keine Hilfe. Weil keine Fotos und grafisch stark
bearbeitet.

@Sackmann: Ist da irgendetwas von der ursprünglichen Bionicon Entwicklung
drin oder dabei? Oder ist das der Europa-Vertrieb des ehemaligen Partners
bei der Entwicklung?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. August 2016)

Hier kann man die montage grob sehen.
Sonst ist das nicht sehr informativ. PR halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. August 2016)

Neben der sehr interessanten Sattelstütze viel mir gleich das möglicherweise neue EVO NBS mit Doppelbrücke ins Auge.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. August 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Neben der sehr interessanten Sattelstütze viel mir gleich das möglicherweise neue EVO NBS mit Doppelbrücke ins Auge.
> Anhang anzeigen 520899


Geht auch kein trinkflaschenakku rein.


----------



## Sackmann (26. August 2016)

Sodala, die Eurobike steht vor der Tür.
Nachdem ihr ja schon seit Langem rätselratet, was denn Neues kommt:
Schaut einfach am Stand A3-205 (Trenoli) vorbei und ihr könnt euch unsere Neuigkeiten live ansehen.
Auf dem Testgelände DA-313 werden darüber hinaus Bikes zum Probefahren zur Verfügung stehen.

Also: Auf geht´s! Wir sehen uns in Friedrichshafen!

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## Felger (30. August 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Neben der sehr interessanten Sattelstütze viel mir gleich das möglicherweise neue EVO NBS mit Doppelbrücke ins Auge.
> Anhang anzeigen 520899


was ist da neu? an welchen Details machst du das fest?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (30. August 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also: Auf geht´s! Wir sehen uns in Friedrichshafen!
> 
> Cheers
> Sacki


Da leider nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat die Eurobike zu besuchen, wäre es nett wenn ihr die Neuigkeiten parallel zur Messe auf Eurer Homepage zeigen könntet. Danke


----------



## slimane- (1. September 2016)

Bionicon zurück im Fachhandel

http://www.sazbike.de/news/msa-will-bionicon-zurueck-in-den-fachhandel-bringen-1560.html


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. September 2016)

Ohne shop hätte ich 2011 und später nie von Bionicon gehört.


----------



## physshred (1. September 2016)

Das einzige was es in die Shops schaffen wird, ist das hässliche e-bike.

Hättet Ihr nicht wenigstens ne neue Marke dafür schaffen können damit man sich nicht fremdschämen muss???
pfui teufel, das teil hat nicht mal das bionicon system und einen Kabelsalat, wie wenn ich Bikes aufbaue.

Hieß es nicht oben ihr wollt euch aufs core business konzentrieren? Ist jetzt Elektrifizierung in hässlich core?

Mann, ich hatte auf was mit connected-bike gehofft, so was wie automatische niveauregulierung auf basis von gyrosensoren, aber nein, der gleiche kas wie alle anderen.

ganz ganz toll...

Edit: keine Hi/Lo speed Kartusche, kein VPP-Bionicon NICHTS


----------



## saturno (2. September 2016)

slimane- schrieb:


> Bionicon zurück im Fachhandel
> 
> http://www.sazbike.de/news/msa-will-bionicon-zurueck-in-den-fachhandel-bringen-1560.html



die händler werden denen was pfeifen, nachdem man sie unschön nach der eurobike abserviert hatte


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. September 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> die händler werden denen was pfeifen, nachdem man sie unschön nach der eurobike abserviert hatte


Ich habe heute mal mit meinem händler gesprochen, der 2011 das gesamte Bionicon sortiment im laden stehen hatte. Bei ihm habe ich die marke kennen gelernt. Mich hat das technische konzept überzeugt. Deswegen bin ich bei der marke geblieben. Für mich ist es schade, aber bei diesem händler werden sie kein bein mehr auf den boden bekommen. Aber ich bekomme bei ihm alle schrauberprobleme gelöst und das sehr kulant. Ein besonderes bike hat einen limitierten absatz. Man macht es durch persönlichen kontakt interessant. Da reicht die gute betreuung durch Bionicon in Rottach-Egern nicht aus. Ich konnte seinerzeit die bikes probefahren. Und B. schickte eifrig interessenten zu dem laden, die das gleich taten, aber nicht dort kauften.
Die cloud wurde wie ein ganzes eiergelege angekündigt. Gekommen ist nichts. Mein händler kriegt jedesmal einen lachanfall, wenn wir darauf kommen. "Ja, ja, da war ein ganz schlauer professor, und dann haben sie das so gemacht ...."
Bionicon baut prima bikes, aber verkaufen müssen sie wohl noch lernen. 
Was hat B. alles angefangen zu entwickeln, und was ist daraus geworden?
Und das geld für meinen e-ram antrieb zerbröselt allmählich.
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich mit meinen beiden bikes durchkomme, bis es sich ausgekurbelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (2. September 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich mit meinen beiden bikes durchkomme, bis es sich ausgekurbelt hat.



Ausgekurbelt wer? Du oder die Bikes? Gibt doch jetzt dann ein (o.k., klassisches) E-Bike von B.!

https://www.facebook.com/bionicon/


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. September 2016)

Das ist überraschend. Jetzt wären ein paar Zahlen, Daten, Fakten interessant.


----------



## ABBiker (2. September 2016)

Das ist in der Tat überraschend. Die meisten von uns zählen da wohl nicht zur Zielgruppe. Was mich interessieren würde ist, ob es das Bike auch ohne Motor und mit Absenkung geben wird sowie ein paar Eckdaten.

Irgendwo meinte ich auch etwas von einem EVO Update gelesen zu haben. Was wurde geändert? Geometrie, Kinematik...?

Die meisten Bikes dieser Kategorie haben einen längeren Reach, das R-Evo war doch auch etwas geändert. Warum kommt die Geometrie nicht fürs Evo?


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2016)




----------



## Promontorium (2. September 2016)

Erstmal abwarten!

Ungeachtet der Optik/Technik, die dem einen oder anderen oder meinetwegen auch allen, nicht gefallen mag, ist so ein trendiges E-Bike i.V. mit dem Händler-Neueinstieg vielleicht eine Maßnahme, längerfristig den Erfolg dieser Bikeschmiede zu festigen - die wir ja im Grunde alle ganz gern mögen. Uns kann's ggf. recht und billig sein. Nicht, daß die Mannschaft noch mehr gegen 0 geht!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. September 2016)

Mehr Neuheiten gibt es von Bionicon nicht?


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> trendiges E-Bike


Das ist nicht der Motor den Bionicon und "der Partner" entwickelt haben - was soll das?!?


----------



## slimane- (2. September 2016)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Irgendwo meinte ich auch etwas von einem EVO Update gelesen zu haben. Was wurde geändert? Geometrie, Kinematik...?
> 
> Die meisten Bikes dieser Kategorie haben einen längeren Reach, das R-Evo war doch auch etwas geändert. Warum kommt die Geometrie nicht fürs Evo?



"2017 #edisonevo is longer, lower and slacker"

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FMtbTrailTales%2Fposts%2F1262737730425619%3A0&width=500" width="500" height="608" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true"></iframe>


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. September 2016)

Da ist kein Bioniconsytem drin! Das ist jetzt aber wirklich schade. @Sackmann


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Da ist kein Bioniconsytem drin! Das ist jetzt aber wirklich schade. @Sackmann


----------



## Promontorium (2. September 2016)

Ja was?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. September 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten!
> 
> Ungeachtet der Optik/Technik, die dem einen oder anderen oder meinetwegen auch allen, nicht gefallen mag, ist so ein trendiges E-Bike i.V. mit dem Händler-Neueinstieg vielleicht eine Maßnahme, längerfristig den Erfolg dieser Bikeschmiede zu festigen - die wir ja im Grunde alle ganz gern mögen. Uns kann's ggf. recht und billig sein. Nicht, daß die Mannschaft noch mehr gegen 0 geht!



 sehe ich genau so, ich brauche noch kein ebike deswegen solls mir egal sein. Ich bin auf die Stütze gespannt und spätestens 2018 wirds Alva durchs Evo ersetzt. Hoffentlich gibt es das dann noch mit 26 Zoll.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. September 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ausgekurbelt wer? Du oder die Bikes? Gibt doch jetzt dann ein (o.k., klassisches) E-Bike von B.!


a) ich, b) na ja


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. September 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo nähere Infos zum 2017ner EVO?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (4. September 2016)

das teil sieht aus als ob chuck norris munition am rad verstaut hat.
wenn es mehr federweg hätte würde ich es direkt im DH-Häßlichkeits fred posten


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. September 2016)

Wirklich schade, dass es keine weiteren Infos oder Bilder zu dem EVO gibt.


----------



## 4mate (4. September 2016)

slimane- schrieb:


> "2017 #edisonevo is longer, lower and slacker"
> 
> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FMtbTrailTales%2Fposts%2F1262737730425619%3A0&width=500" width="500" height="608" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true"></iframe>


HTML Link linkt nicht. Deshalb:

https://www.facebook.com/MtbTrailTales/posts/1262737730425619:0


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. September 2016)

overnewsed but underinformed ...


----------



## evolove (4. September 2016)

Auf der Eurobike gab es noch schöne Farben zu sehen...


----------



## Promontorium (4. September 2016)

Da kommen wir der Sache doch schon näher. Besser spät als nie!


----------



## ABBiker (4. September 2016)

Scheinbar auch ohne Ausgleichsbehälter jetzt keine Magura Dämpfer mehr sondern nur noch X-Fusion. Die Farben gefallen mir, vermutlich würde ich mich doch für schwarz entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. September 2016)

Ich bin auf die technischen Daten gespannt.


----------



## bolg (5. September 2016)

Uiiiiih - grün !!!


----------



## 4mate (5. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (5. September 2016)

Die Eurobike ist vorbei und wir konnten leider nicht alle hin gehen. Also,Sacki, jetzt wird es langsam Zeit das du den Nichtmessebesuchern eure Neuigkeiten vorstellst.


----------



## slowbeat (5. September 2016)

Wartet doch einfach auf den Bericht der Redaktion im News-Forum.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (5. September 2016)

evolove schrieb:


> Auf der Eurobike gab es noch schöne Farben zu sehen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 525884 Anhang anzeigen 525885


....so langsam steigt der Puls...bin auf weitere Infos, Preise etc. gespannt. Aber endlich neue Farben. Danke.


----------



## slash-sash (5. September 2016)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Was erwartet ihr? Dass Bionicon; ein 4-Mann-Team ein Inovationsfeuerwerk zur EB abbrennt? 
Ihr wisst doch, das Sacki auch noch BikeYoke hat. 
Vor allem, was soll denn kommen? Das Bionicon System gibt es jetzt gefühlte 300 Jahre ohne Veränderungen; nicht mal eine "Weiterentwicklung" o.ä., vielleicht die "Light Variante" des BS-System gibt es. Canyon war schneller. 
Die Geo wurde am rEvo "weiter entwickelt". Also auch kein Platz für einen Fortschritt. 
Die Dämpferelemente wurden auch "gerade erst" auf "Klassenniveau" gebracht. 
Was soll da kommen? Eine überarbeitete Doppelbrückengabel, für eine handvoll Leute, die das haben wollen (sorry, ist halt nicht mehr State of the Art; ist so). 
Und scheinbar gibt es ja neue Farben, wonach viele geschrien haben. 
Also noch mal: was erwartet ihr für Neuigkeiten?



Sascha


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. September 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
> Was erwartet ihr? Dass Bionicon; ein 4-Mann-Team ein Inovationsfeuerwerk zur EB abbrennt?
> Ihr wisst doch, das Sacki auch noch BikeYoke hat.
> Vor allem, was soll denn kommen? Das Bionicon System gibt es jetzt gefühlte 300 Jahre ohne Veränderungen; nicht mal eine "Weiterentwicklung" o.ä., vielleicht die "Light Variante" des BS-System gibt es. Canyon war schneller.
> ...



Ich könnte mir z.B.einen etwas längeren Rahmen sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Promontorium (5. September 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wartet doch einfach auf den Bericht der Redaktion im News-Forum.


Wer sagt denn, daß da was kommen wird?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (5. September 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
> Was erwartet ihr? Dass Bionicon; ein 4-Mann-Team ein Inovationsfeuerwerk zur EB abbrennt?
> Ihr wisst doch, das Sacki auch noch BikeYoke hat.
> Vor allem, was soll denn kommen? Das Bionicon System gibt es jetzt gefühlte 300 Jahre ohne Veränderungen; nicht mal eine "Weiterentwicklung" o.ä., vielleicht die "Light Variante" des BS-System gibt es. Canyon war schneller.
> ...


Hm, was erwarten die Leute. Gute Frage. Wie viele erwarten eigentlich was ? Und warum überhaupt ? Ich glaube es geht gar nicht drum das die Leute viel Neues erwarten. Es geht eher darum möglichst schnell zu erfahren, wie die Palette fürs kommende Jahr aussieht. Die Frage passt doch auf jeden Hersteller, oder ? Warum wollen es die Leute trotzdem wissen ? Echte Innovationen wird kaum ein Hersteller im Köcher haben. Aber vielleicht eben neue Designs, Farben, Komponenten etc. . Und darauf warten halt manche um zu vergleichen und am Schluss möglicherweise eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Ich z.B. warte seit gefühlten 3 Jahren auf ein EVO in grün oder schwarz mit DB und 27.5". So, jetzt könnte es vielleicht endlich so weit sein.....wer weis. Ob ich eine DB brauche ? Vermutlich nicht. Eigentlich brauche ich gar kein neues Rad. Vielleicht hast Du auch recht mit "nicht mehr state of the art". Vielleicht gibt es -zig Gabeln die besser sind. Aber mir egal, ohne DB wärs nicht interessant für mich. Keine DB hat jeder. Ich will Deinen Kommentar auch nicht in Frage stellen sondern nur meine Sichtweise bzw. Motivlage darlegen....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. September 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es -zig Gabeln die besser sind. Aber mir egal, ohne DB wärs nicht interessant für mich. Keine DB hat jeder. ....


----------



## slowbeat (6. September 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, daß da was kommen wird?


Wer sagt, dass da nichts kommen wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (6. September 2016)

Keiner, klar, aber es klang so, als wüßtest Du mehr!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. September 2016)

Diese Geheimniskrämerei kann ich nicht abschließend verstehen.


----------



## luCYnger (6. September 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Gibt auch genügend, die fahren die 26er 180er mit 27.5 Reifen. Ist zwar nicht freigegeben, funktionier aber wohl soweit.


... das funktioniert mit M35 Syntace Felgen und 2.4er Trailking *nicht*
während der 2.4er TK auf ner ZTR Flow EX so haarscharf reingehen sollte (allerdings nicht mehr mudguard-fähig)

geht also wenn, dann nur in der richtigen Felge/Reifen- Kombi


----------



## physshred (8. September 2016)

Gut, dass du das sagst. Ich wollte das demnächst mal angehen und hätte ein x-beliebiges genommen.
Ich glaube dass bei dem bionicon system in letzter Zeit die Alleinstellung verloren gegangen ist. Es gibt zu viele 180/x>160 mm bikes die gut klettern. 
Sowas wie das ironwood gibts nach wie vor nirgends zu kaufen...


----------



## bolg (8. September 2016)

physshred schrieb:


> Gut, dass du das sagst. Ich wollte das demnächst mal angehen und hätte ein x-beliebiges genommen.
> Ich glaube dass bei dem bionicon system in letzter Zeit die Alleinstellung verloren gegangen ist. Es gibt zu viele 180/x>160 mm bikes die gut klettern.
> Sowas wie das ironwood gibts nach wie vor nirgends zu kaufen...


Aber auf keinem sitze ich so entspannt, während ich den Berg rauf kurble. Und mein Kreuz dankt mir das gerade bei längeren Steigungen. Bekomme ich auch so immer wieder zurück gemeldet, ist also nicht nur eine subjektive Wahrnehmung von mir. Prinzipiell stimme ich dir aber zu, dass die Geometrien sich Richtung Klettereigenschaften kombiniert mit Abfahrttauglichkeit deutlich verbessert haben (wenigstens bei den Rädern, wo ich mal probefahren konnte).


----------



## Deleted 325120 (13. September 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sodala, die Eurobike steht vor der Tür.
> Nachdem ihr ja schon seit Langem rätselratet, was denn Neues kommt:
> Schaut einfach am Stand A3-205 (Trenoli) vorbei und ihr könnt euch unsere Neuigkeiten live ansehen.
> Auf dem Testgelände DA-313 werden darüber hinaus Bikes zum Probefahren zur Verfügung stehen.
> ...



Ich bin immer noch gespannt, was es an Neuigkeiten gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (13. September 2016)

Gut das @evolove wenigstens mal 2 Bilder gepostet hat. Danke nochmal dafür. Für mich bleibt es nach wie vor ein Rätsel wie B mit dem Thema Marketing umgeht. Grad jetzt nach der Messe muss ich doch neue Käufer fischen, oder sehe ich das falsch ?? Ein paar Bilder und Facts ins Forum und auf die HP und schon ist der Köder im Wasser.......und jetzt soll mir bloss keiner damit kommen, das nur gemeckert wird.....lol.


----------



## Promontorium (13. September 2016)

Tja...!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2016)

Bionicon ist doch mächtig aktiv: Germanys Finest


----------



## Promontorium (13. September 2016)

Beweist aber doch nicht, daß es viele Neuerungen gibt!


----------



## skask (13. September 2016)

Hauptsache präsent.


----------



## starduck91 (14. September 2016)

Die Germanys Finest Anzeige haben ich vor ein paar Tagen auch gesehen. Die Informationen, auch wer welche Fahrräder dabei hat, sind aber schon spärlich.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (14. September 2016)

Absolute Totenstille bei Bionicon-weshalb werden denn mögliche Neuigkeiten auf einer Messe präsentiert, um sie dann den möglichen Käufern vorzuenthalten?


----------



## physshred (15. September 2016)

vielleicht is sauviel zu tun und der laden läuft grad.
ich wünsch ihnen ja eigentlich auch nur des beste.
dann gibts vielleicht irgendwann wieder ein 200/200 mm Monster.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (15. September 2016)

physshred schrieb:


> vielleicht is sauviel zu tun und der laden läuft grad.
> ich wünsch ihnen ja eigentlich auch nur des beste.
> dann gibts vielleicht irgendwann wieder ein 200/200 mm Monster.


Daran wird es nicht liegen, denke ich.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (15. September 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Daran wird es nicht liegen, denke ich.


Wenn sauviel zu tun ist und damit gutes Geld verdient wird, würde ich das toll finden und mich für den Laden freuen.
Ich lasse das aber keinesfalls als Entschuldigung gelten für massive Versäumnisse im Marketing. Facebook, Homepage etc. etc kann ich bequem von zuhause aus kurz vorm Einschlafen in 5 Minuten updaten. Was diesbezüglich bei B performed wird ist einfach fast so schlecht wie gar keine HP. Die Bilder auf der HP sind mind. 2 Jahre alt. Mehr muss man nicht dazu sagen......gute bzw. sehr gute Produkte aber verkaufen können sie nicht....over and out.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (15. September 2016)

physshred schrieb:


> ...dann gibts vielleicht irgendwann wieder ein 200/200 mm Monster.


Du hättest auch gern ein modernes Ironwood, gell  
Meins geht nun mit ziemlich genau 10.000 km in Rente und habe mir mangels NeuIronwood einen "tourentauglichen" (Fremd-) DHler aufgebaut,
so ein lautloses Big Bike mit modernem Fahrwerk macht schon riesig Freude, brauchen tu' ich es natürlich nicht, Fahrkönnen zu schlecht, da reicht für alles eigentlich das Evo locker aus, aber es ist einfach klasse, ich liebe steile Hänge mit dem Big Bike.
Ich fürchte nur es gibt keinen Markt für ein neues Ironwood, wobei ich glaube, daß gerade da die Vorteile der Geometrieverstellung großartig wären. Bei den 160er Enduros gibt es doch viele, die ausreichend klettern, auch ohne Verstellung, meist ist nicht das Bike die Grenze sondern die Kondition der Fahrer/innen. Bei den Big Bikes mit ihren wirklich flachen Winkeln, wie auch schon beim Ironwood, da braucht man die Geoverstellung, um überhaupt wo hochzustrampeln.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (15. September 2016)

Neue Bilder gibts sehe ich grad.....können noch nicht alt sein.  Ändert nix an meiner Meinung. Mir fehlen einfach aufgepepte aktuelle Infos zum Sortiment und entsprechende Bilder dazu.


----------



## slowbeat (16. September 2016)

Du willst und brauchst doch eh kein Rad von Bionicon, was soll also dieses dauernde Gemotze?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Du willst und brauchst doch eh kein Rad von Bionicon, was soll also dieses dauernde Gemotze?


Wenn er aber eins wöllte?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (16. September 2016)

@slowbeat, @Oldie-Paul 
Ich glaube es ist eine Frage der individuellen Wahrnehmung, ob man die (von mir) im Forum geäußerte Kritik nachvollziehen kann oder eher nervig findet. Ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung dies Kund zu tun. Ist ja ein Forum und dafür gemacht. Die Wahrnehmung ist ursächlich stark beeinflusst von der Tatsache, ob man schon ein Bionicon Rad fährt oder ob man seit langer Zeit auf eines wartet.
Echte Fans werden begeistert sein von Ihrem Rad und der Firma und jedes von anderen geäußerte krumme Wort negativ beurteilen. Meine Beiträge waren tw. kritisch, aber durchaus geprägt auch von Begeisterung für die Leute, die Marke und das Rad. Das lässt sich belegen. Sonst würde ich ja auch nicht so lange warten. Ab und zu kann ich mir halt einen Beitrag nicht verkneifen, wenn eine Sache zu offensichtlich ist. Es ging ja nie um die Eigenschaften des Rades selbst, kann ich ja nicht beurteilen. Also seid Euch sicher, ich will so ein Rad haben. Schönes Wochenende und allen eine gute unfallfreie Fahrt wo auch immer.


----------



## slowbeat (17. September 2016)

@TheSpecialOne : Du nimmst Dich selbst viel zu wichtig.
Denk mal dran, dass Du als gewonnener Kunde weniger als einen Tag Geschäftsbetrieb finanzierst. Wenn Du Dir irgendwann ein B-Rad kaufst, dann wirst Du es tun, weil Du es kannst - nicht jedoch weil Du es brauchst. Ansonsten würde Dein Lastenheft deutlich andere Prioritäten setzen. Bitte lass auch Deine pseudobetriebswirtschaftlichen Bewertungen, die klar zeigen, dass Du von dieser Materie keine Ahnung haben kannst.

Was mich ärgert, sind die agressiven Beiträge, die im Umfeld der Eurobike geschrieben wurden. Das B-Team ist klein und offensichtlich beschäftigt. Stefan als im Forum auftretendes Sprachrohr ist nebenbei mit seiner eigenen Firma Bikeyoke auch offensichtlich ganz gut unter Strom. Dass B. aus dem E-RAM-Projekt ausgestiegen ist wurde auch ausreichend kommuniziert.
Was jetzt das Problem mit dem vorgestellten E-Rad sein soll erschließt sich mir überhapt nicht. 
Warum darf jede Firma diesen Wachstumsmarkt bedienen, B. jedoch nicht? Ihr müsst das doch nicht kaufen!
Denkt mal dran, dass es eine Zeit gab, in der B. mehr als 10 Räder vom Stadtrad bis zum Downhiller im Angebot hatte!

Die Schmierfinken des sogenannten Redaktionsteams von MTB-News haben bis jetzt über jede verschissene Schraube, die man auf der Eurobike bestaunen konnte, Beiträge geschrieben. Über die Sachen, die in diesem Faden durchgesickert sind jedoch kein Wort.
Bitte beschwert Euch bei denen, dass es keinen Beitrag über Bionicon gibt!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (18. September 2016)

@slowbeat 
Jo, jetzt bist Du glücklich, oder.?  Und Du beschwerst Dich über agressive Beiträge. Hast ja anscheinend den Stein der Weisheit in der Hosentasche. Ich gebe auf. Du hast gewonnen.  Lass es bitte gut sein.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. September 2016)

Auf Facebook sind wieder zwei grüne EVOs zu sehen,wirklich schön wären größere Bilder...


----------



## slimane- (27. September 2016)

OT: Schaut mal Vox... Andi Felsl ist aktuell in der "Höhle der Löwen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (27. September 2016)

Und für was will er Kohle?


----------



## slimane- (27. September 2016)

http://www.t-online.de/unterhaltung...-wecharge-lizza-vocier-wollen-heute-geld.html


----------



## esta (27. September 2016)

Hat nen Privat zu Privat Stromverkauf konzept vorgestellt bei dem er mit Vermittlung/Ladevorgang Geld verdienen will. Das Ganze mit dem schwachen Hintergrund Elektromobilität zu vereinfachen. Ich fands interessant das er gesagt hat das er 1,8 m in einer Mountainbikefirma versenkt hat.


----------



## slowbeat (27. September 2016)

Gehört das alles hier in diesen Faden? 
Nein,  es hat nämlich nix mit dem Produktionsprogramm von Bionicon zu tun.


----------



## Votec Tox (28. September 2016)

Naja, Slimane hat es mit OT gekennzeichnet und in sPiedis Faden steht in der Überschrift auch das Wort "Gerüchte"


----------



## esta (28. September 2016)

Wir dürsten so nach richtigen Neuigkeiten das wir schon mit Tratsch anfangen. Falls Sacki hier mitliest, ich fänd nen Thread oder ein Herstellerforum für Bikeyoke interessant. Über solche Detaillösungen lässt sich ordentlich Diskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (28. September 2016)

1,8m bevor oder nachdem er das cguide patent verkauft hat? ;-)


----------



## 1st_Parma (29. September 2016)

http://www.bikerumor.com


----------



## slimane- (29. September 2016)

.


----------



## 1st_Parma (29. September 2016)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (29. September 2016)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> http://www.bikerumor.com


Na, zumindest mal etwas mehr an Info


----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. September 2016)

Es ist also doch der rEVO Rahmen als 2017 Update geworden?


----------



## 1st_Parma (29. September 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Es ist also doch der rEVO Rahmen als 2017 Update geworden?


Laut der von mir verlinkten Quelle nein.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. September 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Na, zumindest mal etwas mehr an Info


Dito! Allerdings fällt es mir inzwischen auch schwer zu verstehen, warum hier nicht mal etwas Neues von Seiten Bionicon gepostet wird.
Bei mindestens jeder zweiten Ausfahrt mit meinem Evo stellen andere MtBler Fragen zum Bike und man erklärt jedes Mal geduldig die Geoverstellung und die Vorzüge des Bikes und da bin ich bestimmt nicht die Einzige aus diesem "Klassenzimmer" hier.
Nun erfährt man durchs Hintertürchen etwas Neues, na immerhin 
Kommt demnächst was auf IBC-News und es darf hier vorher nix veröffentlicht werden? Dann wäre ja ein Hinweis auf einen Bericht in ferner Zukunft auch was gewesen.
Nun aber raus in die Sonne ab aufs Rad


----------



## physshred (30. September 2016)

Grml. Keine Double Agent.
Für mich gehört ne doppelbrücke an ein Bionicon und zwar eine mit deutlich über 90grad Einschlag.
So wie beim ironwood.


----------



## slowbeat (30. September 2016)

physshred schrieb:


> Grml. Keine Double Agent.
> Für mich gehört ne doppelbrücke an ein Bionicon und zwar eine mit deutlich über 90grad Einschlag.
> So wie beim ironwood.


Wofür denn über 90° Einschlag? Beim Fahren braucht man das doch nie im Leben!  Nebenbei kollidiert das mit dem eigenartigen Trend zu immer kürzeren Vorbauten. 

Was ich cool fände, wäre eine Bommelmaster-USD mit Bioniconinnereien. Ist natürlich nur gesponnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (30. September 2016)

Ich hab am Alva die DB-dellen und beim ironwood war des nie ein Thema. Außerdem fand ich die Möglichkeit mit der Verstellung oben auf der Brücke, wie beim 160er Alva ziemlich gelungen.
Ich glaub wenn man so ein teil vom bommel haben will, bekommt man sicher oben auch des passende Gewinde geschnitten


----------



## slowbeat (30. September 2016)

Im Alvarahmen Dellen, Hut ab! Dann hast du die Fuhre sicher ordentlich durch die Botanik geschleudert. 

Ich hätte gedacht, die Neoprenschoner fangen sowas ab.


----------



## Stritzel (30. September 2016)

esta schrieb:


> Hat nen Privat zu Privat Stromverkauf konzept vorgestellt bei dem er mit Vermittlung/Ladevorgang Geld verdienen will. Das Ganze mit dem schwachen Hintergrund Elektromobilität zu vereinfachen. Ich fands interessant das er gesagt hat das er 1,8 m in einer Mountainbikefirma versenkt hat.



Danke für den Hinweis, und ja, ich find auch das passt hier rein.
Wenn der ehemalige Bionicon- Chef wie ein angeschlagener Boxer und fast mit Tränen in den Augen erzählt, dass er seine Firma verlor, weil er keine Ahnung vom dem Geschäft hatte, die Firma chronisch unterfinanziert war und er 1,8 Mios in den Sand gesteckt hat, ist das News und Gerücht zugleich. Vielleicht wird jetzt dem ein oder anderen klar, wieso Bionicon weder mit einer Vielzahl von neuen Modellen noch mit einem Marketing wie Apple glänzen kann. Für beides brauchst Du Geld, viel Geld. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt richtig erschrocken über diesen Auftritt und verstehe auch nicht, wieso diese traurige und verzweifelte Gestalt mit solchen Aussagen an die Öffentlichkeit geht. Seiner Ex-Firma hat er damit sicher keinen Gefallen getan.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. September 2016)

Der letzte löwe:
"Ein gründer muss auch mal durch wände durchgehen."
Die frage ist, wo Bionicon jetzt steht, vor oder hinter der wand?


----------



## physshred (1. Oktober 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Im Alvarahmen Dellen, Hut ab! Dann hast du die Fuhre sicher ordentlich durch die Botanik geschleudert.
> 
> Ich hätte gedacht, die Neoprenschoner fangen sowas ab.



stepdown 360, schon hast du die Dellen und ****

Ich finds fürn Andi auch super schade, aber wenn er jetzt weiter macht und bei den Löwen steht, dann ist er für sich glaub ich schon durch die Wand durch.
Wenn er in 16 Jahren 1,8m verbrannt hat, dann sinds knapp 110k pro Betriebsjahr. Das ist bitter, keine Frage, aber es könnt viel schlimmer sein.

Ich glaub Bionicon hatte auch einfach n bisschen Pech, weil sie mit der vergrößerten Range (G2 Alva, SuperShuttle, IW, Reed) genau zur Kriese raus gekommen sind, wo die Händler den Gürtel ziemlich eng geschnallt haben. Das war einfach ein schlechtes Umfeld damals.

Ich glaub des geht wieder aufwärts. Enduro wird immer mehr und das bionicon Konzept ist einfach ab 180/160 extrem verlockend und die elox rahmen schauen echt geil aus.

jetzt noch canyon verklagen und dann is alles gut...


----------



## skask (1. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwo hatte mal jemand aus dem Handelsregister gepostet, dass Bionicon jetzt taiwanesisch ist, finds nur nicht mehr. Sorgen müssen wir uns, denke ich, keine machen.


----------



## Promontorium (1. Oktober 2016)

Stritzel schrieb:


> Wenn der ehemalige Bionicon- Chef wie ein angeschlagener Boxer und fast mit Tränen in den Augen erzählt, dass er seine Firma verlor, weil er keine Ahnung vom dem Geschäft hatte, die Firma chronisch unterfinanziert war und er 1,8 Mios in den Sand gesteckt hat, ist das News und Gerücht zugleich. [...] Ich bin ehrlich gesagt richtig erschrocken über diesen Auftritt und verstehe auch nicht, wieso diese traurige und verzweifelte Gestalt mit solchen Aussagen an die Öffentlichkeit geht.



Hab' ich genau so empfunden. Zum Glück hat er aber auch erwähnt, daß er auch ohne "We charge" morgen noch was zu beißen hat!


----------



## physshred (2. Oktober 2016)

skask schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte mal jemand aus dem Handelsregister gepostet, dass Bionicon jetzt taiwanesisch ist, finds nur nicht mehr. Sorgen müssen wir uns, denke ich, keine machen.



Du brauchst nut nach B_Labs suchen. wenn du auf ne schweizer register seite stößt, bist du richtig.
Das ist übrigens normal in der ecke der sportbranche. Die meisten "bekannten" marken (grad in den Randbereichen) gehören nicht mehr den Gründern. Neilpryde, Boards&More(ion, Northkites, North Sails, Fanatic), Starboard um nur n paar beispiele zu nennen

Es tut mir echt leid für den Felsi. Ohne ihn wärs immer noch madig bergauf...


----------



## slowbeat (2. Oktober 2016)

Ist ja nun schon über ein halbes Jahr her, dass die Geschäftsführung gewechselt hat, also alles nix neues.
Und wer da nun Geld verloren hat weiß man auch nicht. Wars die Inwall AG, B-Labs AG, Bionicon GmbH oder eine andere Gesellschaft?  
Ist auch egal.
Klar kann man es so sehen, dass Herr Felsl "seine" Firma verloren hat. 

Für eine Vision ist es vordergründig aber nicht wichtig, wer sie verfolgt und treibt.
Deshalb ist für Bionicon neben dem Team, das mit innovativer Technik und super Service punktet ein (finanz)starker Partner wichtig, der genügend Weitsicht besitzt, die Vision fortführen kann und die Marke weiterentwickeln will. 
In diesem Sinne gilt es, der Marke und dem Team drumherum das Beste zu wünschen und sich auf zukünftige Entwicklungen zu freuen.

Die Nachricht mit den längeren Rahmen am rEVO find ich klasse, den Rahmen zu wechseln ist ja nicht so aufwändig. 
Damit könnte ich nen S-Rahmen mit 150mm-Stütze fahren oder nen M-Rahmen mit 125mm-Stütze ohne den Vorbau ganz nach vorn zu stellen. 
Aber brauch ich das wirklich? 
Eigentlich bin ich mit dem EVO, so wie es ist, ja sehr zufrieden. 
Und mit dem Coil-Alva und dem BionicON-ONE 456+, das dieses Jahr mein Winter-MTB sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2016)

skask schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte mal jemand aus dem Handelsregister gepostet, dass Bionicon jetzt taiwanesisch ist, finds nur nicht mehr. Sorgen müssen wir uns, denke ich, keine machen.


https://www.moneyhouse.de/Andreas-Felsl


----------



## felixh. (3. Oktober 2016)

2cm länger, sind leider 3cm zu wenig. Damit vs Sitzrohr noch immer eher kurz - aber nicht mehr so saukurz wie vorher. Naja - derzeit suche ich eh noch kein neues Radel. Vielleicht bringt Bionicon in Zukunft ja noch was deutlich längeres als 29er - oder lizensiert das System. Hätte ja noch immer gerne ein Bionicon System Radel - aber da brauchts für mich einfach 460-470mm Reach, bei max 435mm Sitzrohr mit 28cm nutzbarer Länge (für Moveloc 200) - bzw so lang das eine evtl zukünftige 200er Bikeyoke Revive reinpasst.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. Oktober 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> 2cm länger, sind leider 3cm zu wenig. Damit vs Sitzrohr noch immer eher kurz - aber nicht mehr so saukurz wie vorher. Naja - derzeit suche ich eh noch kein neues Radel. Vielleicht bringt Bionicon in Zukunft ja noch was deutlich längeres als 29er - oder lizensiert das System. Hätte ja noch immer gerne ein Bionicon System Radel - aber da brauchts für mich einfach 460-470mm Reach, bei max 435mm Sitzrohr mit 28cm nutzbarer Länge (für Moveloc 200) - bzw so lang das eine evtl zukünftige 200er Bikeyoke Revive reinpasst.


Bist du eigentlich auf einer Mission?
In jedem Thread hier im Forum predigst du 'mondrakersche' Geometrien. Meist bleibst du mit deiner Meinung ja allein. Aber Respekt, du gibst nicht auf!


----------



## ABBiker (3. Oktober 2016)

Die zwei cm zusätzlich finde ich auch positiv! Fünf wären mir vermutlich auch zu viel. Ich glaube damit würde sich Bionicon auch irgendwie zu extrem positionieren.
Den immer wieder kehrenden Wunsch nach einem extrem kurzen Sitzrohren kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von ca 88 und fahre einen L Rahmen, die 150mm LEV ist noch ca. 4 cm ausgezogen. 170mm Absenkung würden mir gefallen, wären aber auch mit dem aktuellen Rahmen für mich kein Problem.


----------



## hulster (11. Oktober 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich auf einer Mission?
> In jedem Thread hier im Forum predigst du 'mondrakersche' Geometrien. Meist bleibst du mit deiner Meinung ja allein. Aber Respekt, du gibst nicht auf!



Da kann ich ihn schon verstehen. Wenn du ein Rad mit der Geo möchtest, aber mit Bionicon System?
Wo soll er sonst seinen Wunsch äußern und gleichgesinnte finden?
Ich find es ok - nicht die Geo, sondern, dass er sich so äußert.


----------



## felixh. (17. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man bedenkt dass ein Golden Willow in L vor zig zig Jahren schon 430mm Reach hatte (und ohne Variostütze konnte man da nach Sitzrohr leicht kürzen auf identische Sitz"tiefe" wie derzeit mit Reverb und 430mm Sitzrohr kommen) - dann ist mir das einfach zu wenig. 

Das Golden Willow war für mich damals dem Edison ganz klar überlegen - einfach wegen der Geo. Und ja - ich hätte halt noch immer gerne wieder ein Bike mit Bionicon System - aber Geo und Kinematik müssen halt auch halbwegs passen - sonst überwiegen die Vorteile für mich nicht. Beim Strive ist mir das System einfach zu fragil, und halt nicht ganz ausreichend (ist für mich etwa 50% der Effektivität des Bionicon Systems)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. Oktober 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass ein Golden Willow in L vor zig zig Jahren schon 430mm Reach hatte (und ohne Variostütze konnte man da nach Sitzrohr leicht kürzen auf identische Sitz"tiefe" wie derzeit mit Reverb und 430mm Sitzrohr kommen) - dann ist mir das einfach zu wenig.
> 
> Das Golden Willow war für mich damals dem Edison ganz klar überlegen - einfach wegen der Geo. Und ja - ich hätte halt noch immer gerne wieder ein Bike mit Bionicon System - aber Geo und Kinematik müssen halt auch halbwegs passen - sonst überwiegen die Vorteile für mich nicht. Beim Strive ist mir das System einfach zu fragil, und halt nicht ganz ausreichend (ist für mich etwa 50% der Effektivität des Bionicon Systems)



Wenn man entsprechend groß ist, oder sehr ungünstige Körperproportionen (Verhältnis Beine, Oberkörper, Arme) kann ich das verstehen.
Bei halbwegs normaler Größe und Proportionen finde ich das relativ dogmatisch.Vielleicht muss man sich auf ne Geo auch mal einlassen?
Eins muss man den Jungs zugestehen, die fahren alle selbst und designen da nix ohne Hintergrund.
Ich finde gerade dieses Geo-Konzept gut, weil es universeller ist.
Die neuen langen Bikes mögen unter bestimmten Bedingungen Sicherheit geben, DAS Universalkonzept sind sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht.
Aber sei es drum, wenn man auf dieser neuen Welle mitreiten möchte und B-System haben möchte, ist es schwierig.
Mir reicht der flache Lenkwinkel from Evo um bergab mehr Potenzial zu haben. Sonst mag ich es gerade, dass der Rest nicht so extrem ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. November 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Danke. Der Akku ist es auf jeden Fall. Genial finde ich den Schalter für
> die Modi als "Thermoskannendeckel" in die Akku-Behältereinheit integriert.
> Keine Kabel zum Lenker und zurück, kein Gefummel mit einer App bei
> Drahtlossteuerung per Smartfone
> ...


Gestern hat mein schrauber einen solchen antrieb montiert. Der durchmesser scheint mir etwas größer als beim e-ram zu sein, dafür ist er offensichtlich etwas dünner. Farbe ist schlicht schwarz. Da kann man schöne sachen drauf kleben. Die kurbel ist ein wenig in die motorscheibe integriert, die mitgedreht wird. Das ganze sieht relativ unauffällig aus.
Der trinkflaschenakku passt natürlich nicht in die meinsten mtbs, außer vielleicht liteville oder andere bikes mit dem dämpfer parallel zum oberrohr. Aber ansonsten sehr praktisch vor allem der bereichsschalter am akku. Der ist auch schnell aus dem rad genommen und kann bei der radler-pause sicher irgendwo nachgeladen werden. Das ladegerät war recht handlich, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe.
Schade, dass bionicon auf dem weg dahin die luft ausgegangen ist. Vielleicht hätte man über den akku nochmals nachdenken sollen. Die rucksacklösung mit dem smartfone war nicht so das gelbe vom ei.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. November 2016)

An einem grauen und regneischen Novembermorgen ist die Gerüchteküche doch genau das Richtige 
Ob wir mit diesem Zitat von Sacki aus dem Speci Endurofaden der mtb-news auf ein neues Bionicon hoffen können:


Sackmann schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin selbst gerade an einem relativ "radikalen" 29er dran. Weniger Federweg, aber niedrig und flach...
> Das 29er Enduro hätte ich jedenfalls deutlich anders gemacht. Ob es "besser" wäre, weiß ich nicht. Aber anders.



Aber vielleicht wissen auch alle schon Bescheid, nur ich habe nix mitbekommen...


----------



## 4mate (16. November 2016)

HOFFENTLICH NIX FÜR BIONICON 3X KLOPF AUF HOLZ


----------



## ABBiker (16. November 2016)

Warum nicht? Eine Art Jeffsey von B würde mir gefallen und die Produktpalette sinnvoll erweitern.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. November 2016)

Ich würde gern erstmal wissen, was tatsächlich 2017 am Start ist?


----------



## physshred (24. November 2016)

Ich dachte immer dass Sackis privatmeinung die-hard-oldschool-26" wäre, aber wenns der markt will, dann von mir aus...
Ich fahr am Alva und am Irwonwood 26*2,7 und für mich passt das perfekt. Das sind fast 650b Maße und mit nem dh Schlauch kommt man unter 2 bar Reifendruck und hat grip ohne ende.
Semenuk hat die Rampage übrigens mit 26*27 gewonnen und was der Boss fährt kann ja nicht schlecht sein ;-)


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. Dezember 2016)

Das Bild ist von der Bionicon Facebook Seite. Ich sehe eine Doppelbrücke mit Aufdruck "Bionicon" auf dem rechten Rohr! Wie geht das denn? Sehen wir hier eine Upsidedown Gabel oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## steffpro (9. Dezember 2016)

Der Reifen sieht auch sehr nach Fatbike aus und der Bioniconschriftzug klebt eher auf einem Casting als auf Tauchrohren. Vielleicht eine Upsidedown welche auch für fette Reifen passt. Wir werden es erfahren. Irgendwann.  
Schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## stefan1067 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich tippe auf ein Urban Cargo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (9. Dezember 2016)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf ein Urban Cargo.



Glaube ich auch. Also eine Starrgabel und leider keine USD...


----------



## stefan1067 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich muß mich verbessern.
Das ist ein Cargo mit der Stargabel.
Rene hatte mal eins als Fatbike aufgebaut.


----------



## steffpro (9. Dezember 2016)

Schade,  dass man den Elektroantrieb darauf nicht sieht.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Helenzo (11. Dezember 2016)

an die E-Ram Fans,

schaut`s Euch mal an!
verdammt ähnlich.


http://www.bikeebike.com/


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Dezember 2016)

Helenzo schrieb:


> an die E-Ram Fans,
> 
> schaut`s Euch mal an!
> verdammt ähnlich.
> ...


Und wie bringt man an einem Bionicon die batterie unter?


----------



## hulster (11. Dezember 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und wie bringt man an einem Bionicon die batterie unter?



Bei e-Ram geplant im Rucksack. So wie hier wohl eher schlecht.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (17. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es irgendwelche Infos zum Bionicon mit dem Shimano E 8000?


----------



## TimB (26. Dezember 2016)

Was ist nun aus dem Update des Evos geworden?
Gibts da was in 2017. der bikerumor-Artikel ist nun auch schon wieder 3 Monate alt. Wieso gibts seitdem null komma null weiterer Infos. Kann das wirklich nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Dezember 2016)

TimB schrieb:


> Was ist nun aus dem Update des Evos geworden?
> Gibts da was in 2017. der bikerumor-Artikel ist nun auch schon wieder 3 Monate alt. Wieso gibts seitdem null komma null weiterer Infos. Kann das wirklich nicht nachvollziehen...


Nachvollziehen kann ich es nur mit der Begründung, dass keine Kapazitäten für Außendarstellung da sind. Wenn das der Fall ist, dass so gar keine Appetithappen preis gegebene werden können, kann das ja nichts Gutes bedeuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (27. Dezember 2016)

die werden hald erst noch abverkaufen wollen  schon verständlich. Das Thema erst dann an die große Glocke hängen. Und liefern kann mann eh erst irgendwann wenn dann.

So wichtig sind die Änderungen ja nicht. Wenn man zwischen den Größen hängt, lange Sattelstützen mag oder kein Sitzriese ist dann freut man sich aber schon über das Update


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Dezember 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> die werden hald erst noch abverkaufen wollen  schon verständlich. Das Thema erst dann an die große Glocke hängen. Und liefern kann mann eh erst irgendwann wenn dann.


Themen zu früh an die große glocke zu hängen gehört(e) ja zum besonderen merkmal von bionicon. Was hab ich für ein tolles bike mit den sachen die die mal machen wollten - leider nur virtuell. Und aus der cloud konnte ich alles abmelken, was ich irgendwie brauchte oder wissen wollte - im prinzip. Nur das e-ram läuft prächtig - nur nicht mit einem bionicon.
Ich vermute einmal, dass sie daraus etwas gelernt haben. Und wenn sie dann etwas ankündigen, was sie auch haben, kommt wieder leben in die bude.
Und solange hege und pflege ich mein Alva und mein Evo. Sind schon zwei feine bikes.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Dezember 2016)

Paul liegt da gar nicht so verkehrt. Wir machen gerade viele neue Sachen, für das E-Bike erwarten wir die Nullseriensamples gegen Ende Januar und dann gibt´s auch konkretere Infos zu Ausstattungen un Preisen. Dann werden wir auch das neue rEVO offiziell bekanntgeben und an einem weiteren Bike arbeiten wir auch gerade.
Alles zu seiner Zeit. Nachdem wir jetzt einfach einen großen, aber gesunden Umbruch hinter uns gebracht haben, werden wir jetzt einige Sachen anders handhaben.
Jetzt werden wir Sachen ankündigen, wenn wir wissen, dass wir soweit sind.
Alles zu seiner Zeit...
Ansonsten wird sich bei uns aber nichts ändern.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (27. Dezember 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> , für das E-Bike erwarten wir die Nullseriensamples gegen Ende Januar und dann gibt´s auch konkretere Infos zu Ausstattungen un Preisen.


Wird es das E-Bike auch mit Bionicon System geben?


----------



## Sackmann (27. Dezember 2016)

Das E-Bike so wie es jetzt ist, wird es nicht mit Bionicon-System geben.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (28. Dezember 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dann werden wir auch das neue rEVO offiziell bekanntgeben und an einem weiteren Bike arbeiten wir auch gerade.


Das lässt hoffen endlich zu einem neuen Rad zu kommen....ich kanns kaum erwarten und bete schon mal es klappt dann endlich mal. Ich hätte mich nicht getraut nachzufragen nachdem man schnell angerotzt wird wenn man im Forum nach Neuigkeiten lechzt und das Marketing als eher suboptimal beurteilt. So long. Guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (31. Januar 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Paul liegt da gar nicht so verkehrt. Wir machen gerade viele neue Sachen, für das E-Bike erwarten wir die Nullseriensamples gegen Ende Januar und dann gibt´s auch konkretere Infos zu Ausstattungen un Preisen. Dann werden wir auch das neue rEVO offiziell bekanntgeben und an einem weiteren Bike arbeiten wir auch gerade.
> Alles zu seiner Zeit. Nachdem wir jetzt einfach einen großen, aber gesunden Umbruch hinter uns gebracht haben, werden wir jetzt einige Sachen anders handhaben.
> Jetzt werden wir Sachen ankündigen, wenn wir wissen, dass wir soweit sind.
> Alles zu seiner Zeit...
> Ansonsten wird sich bei uns aber nichts ändern.



Jetzt ist übrigens Ende Januar! ;-)


----------



## luCYnger (31. Januar 2017)

am Service hat sich zum Glück nichts verändert,
der ist nach-wie-vor rasant schnell 
Sonntag Nacht bestellt, seit heute Vormittag angekommen, 100% Lieferquote
alles super, kein Grund für Ungeduld 
SONDERLOB und bitte weiter so


----------



## VAN HALEN (2. Februar 2017)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Freitags mit dem Renä telefoniert bezüglich eines upgrades auf die G2s Gabel.
Mittwoch drauf hatte ich sie schon in der Hand.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Februar 2017)

@Sackmann wird es eigentlich mal einen längeren Rahmen geben? Mehr Reach, etwas mehr Stack eben?


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2017)

Wir werden in Kürze Daten zu unserem EVO Geometrieupdate/Geometrievariante liefern. Wir sind gerade noch in Diskussionen bezüglich der finalen Ausstattungen. Sobald die feststehen gibt´s konkrete News.
Ich weiß, wir wollten schon früher damit rausrücken, aber es dauert nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Februar 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir werden in Kürze Daten zu unserem EVO Geometrieupdate/Geometrievariante liefern. Wir sind gerade noch in Diskussionen bezüglich der finalen Ausstattungen. Sobald die feststehen gibt´s konkrete News.
> Ich weiß, wir wollten schon früher damit rausrücken, aber es dauert nicht mehr lange.



Dann stell ich mal meine Suche nach was Gestreckterem auf Standby


----------



## hulster (28. Februar 2017)

@Sackmann - ich suche zur zeit was gemässigteres Neues und da ich mit meinem EVO so zufrieden bin, würde ich gerne bei euch zuschlagen. Würde aber gerne Wissen, ob sich das Warten lohnt. Kommt denn was Gemässigteres ohne Bionicon System? So Richtung Last Clay?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (1. März 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir werden in Kürze Daten zu unserem EVO Geometrieupdate/Geometrievariante liefern. Wir sind gerade noch in Diskussionen bezüglich der finalen Ausstattungen. Sobald die feststehen gibt´s konkrete News.
> Ich weiß, wir wollten schon früher damit rausrücken, aber es dauert nicht mehr lange.


Nun haben wir übrigens den 01.03.17. Ich will nicht drängeln, aber vor Monaten wurde das überarbeitet EVO ja schon auf der Messe vorgestellt. Mich würden aktuell Geometriedaten, Preis und Gewicht des Rahmens interessieren.


----------



## TimB (1. März 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir werden in Kürze Daten zu unserem EVO Geometrieupdate/Geometrievariante liefern. Wir sind gerade noch in Diskussionen bezüglich der finalen Ausstattungen. Sobald die feststehen gibt´s konkrete News.
> Ich weiß, wir wollten schon früher damit rausrücken, aber es dauert nicht mehr lange.



Ich hoffe die Revive gehört zur Standardausstattung


----------



## physshred (2. März 2017)

ich will 200mm, sonst bau ich ne Boxxer um...

Tante Edit hat grad gemeint, dass man ja als Bionicon auch mal drüber nachdenken könnte, die Floating USD Kartusche für andere Doppelbrücken anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. März 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir werden in Kürze Daten zu unserem EVO Geometrieupdate/Geometrievariante liefern. Wir sind gerade noch in Diskussionen bezüglich der finalen Ausstattungen. Sobald die feststehen gibt´s konkrete News.
> Ich weiß, wir wollten schon früher damit rausrücken, aber es dauert nicht mehr lange.



Nix Neues nicht?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. März 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Nix Neues nicht?



Er schrieb Ende Januar gäbe es konretere Infos, er schrieb aber nicht welches Jahr dies sein sollte.


----------



## luCYnger (17. März 2017)

mannomann Ihr seid aber auch sooowat von u n geduldig


----------



## bolg (19. März 2017)

luCYnger schrieb:


> mannomann Ihr seid aber auch sooowat von u n geduldig


Genau! Die Ungeduldigen verweise ich auf meinen Post zur Vecnum-Sattelstütze


----------



## moser7 (20. März 2017)

letzte Woche war "Schulstunde".
Vielleicht gibts diese Woche was neues?

Btw: Cargo mit Riemen für Winterbetrieb statt f*cking Kette wär auch was für die salzgeplagte Gegend der Republik.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. März 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> @Sackmann wird es eigentlich mal einen längeren Rahmen geben? Mehr Reach, etwas mehr Stack eben?


@Sackmann  Und schon wieder ein Monat rum. Immer noch nix?
Zu ergänzen ist übrigens: mehr Oberrohr, etwas mehr Sitzwinkel, etwas weniger Lenkwinkel und das ganze geschenkt


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. April 2017)

So sehen die neuen rEVO eventuell aus.

http://www.harzmtb.de/?event=testrides-bionicon-revo-2017


----------



## hulster (3. April 2017)

Schöne Farben. 
Aber DA ganz gestorben? Da keine 26er Version mehr und keine neue 27,5 (die mal angekündigt war)


----------



## slash-sash (3. April 2017)

Na ja, sieh es mal so: man entwickelt sich halt weiter. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. April 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> So sehen die neuen rEVO eventuell aus.
> 
> http://www.harzmtb.de/?event=testrides-bionicon-revo-2017


Na, es ist doch interessant, dass anderweitig immer noch nichts kommt. Kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern, wenn Partner schon Infos durchstechen.


----------



## hulster (3. April 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Na ja, sieh es mal so: man entwickelt sich halt weiter.
> 
> Sascha



Wieso? Die DA zumindest G2s ist richtig gut.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. April 2017)

Die Testfahrten scheinen allerdings erst für den August terminierbar. Und bei der Ausstattung scheint ebenfalls alles wie gehabt zu sein.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. April 2017)

ich hatte vor 6 Wochen wegen eines neuen Rahmens angefragt, da wurde mir gesagt, dass es eine Sache von Tagen sei, dass abschließende Gespräche zur Specliste bevor stünden, nach denen es Nachrichten geben würde.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ich hatte vor 6 Wochen wegen eines neuen Rahmens angefragt, da wurde mir gesagt, dass es eine Sache von Tagen sei, dass abschließende Gespräche zur Specliste bevor stünden, nach denen es Nachrichten geben würde.


Ich hatte hier irgendwo Ende Januar gelesen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. April 2017)

War das echt schon Januar? Grad hatte ich Ende des Monats im Kopf und dachte an Februar!
edit: Hier habe ich es am 18. Februar gepostet, aber vorher hatte ich schon mal mit Bionicon telefoniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (3. April 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Na ja, sieh es mal so: man entwickelt sich halt weiter.
> Sascha


Sorry, aber wenn man *sich* weiterentwickelt, bastelt man nicht zugekauftes Zeug in seine Bikes, wenn man schon was mindestens gleichwertiges hat.
Weiterentwickeln wär zum Beispiel die DA als USD zu bringen, wo man dann von 26" bis 29" alles reinkriegt 
denn let's face it, auch die Riesenkutschräder sind im Kommen

aber leider kann man von weiterentwickeln im positiven Sinn zur Zeit aus Richtung Tegernsee nichts wahrnehmen 
und mit der aktuellen Informationspolitik werden dann noch die letzten Fan-boys'n -girls vergrault
ich behaupte mal, Überleben im Haifischbecken geht anders


----------



## luCYnger (3. April 2017)

immerhin scheint ja entgegen aller Dementis auch ne schwatte Version zu kommen...
und NBS kommt jetzt mit Fox statt RS ?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. April 2017)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn man *sich* weiterentwickelt, bastelt man nicht zugekauftes Zeug in seine Bikes, wenn man schon was mindestens gleichwertiges hat.
> Weiterentwickeln wär zum Beispiel die DA als USD zu bringen, wo man dann von 26" bis 29" alles reinkriegt
> denn let's face it, auch die Riesenkutschräder sind im Kommen
> aber leider kann man von weiterentwickeln im positiven Sinn zur Zeit aus Richtung Tegernsee nichts wahrnehmen
> ...


Ich vermute, dass das Forum gar nicht mehr von Bionicon gepflegt wird.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. April 2017)

@Sackmann hatte mal in einem anderen Thread verkündigt, sich etwas stärker aus dem Forum zurück zu ziehen, was das angeht. Vllt. ist es das, was er meinte.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> @Sackmann hatte mal in einem anderen Thread verkündigt, sich etwas stärker aus dem Forum zurück zu ziehen, was das angeht. Vllt. ist es das, was er meinte.



Das kann sein, ich weiß es nicht. 

Aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass nicht nur Bionicon Fahrer hier mitlesen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. April 2017)

Was mich wundert, ist der vermehrte einsatz der NBS variante. Gerade die doppelbrückengabel von Bionicon mit der g2s innerei ist für mich ein absolutes plus. Aber die ist natürlich nirgendwo im vergleich getestet worden. Mit einer normalen gabel ohne Bionicon system ist es ein normales bike. Nach welchen kriterien entscheidet man nun beim kauf?
Ich bin seinerzeit im bike laden über die bionicon bikes gestolpert. Die jetzige NBS-version würde ich kaum wahrnehmen. Nun bin ich kein maßstab. Aber seinerzeit wurde ich ein begeisterter neukunde.
Sicher ist es sinnvoll, im harz ein testzentrum einzurichten. So erreicht man eine ausgesucht aktive klientel. Am tegernsee ist der ort zu weit von der mehrzahl der mountainbiker entfernt, egal wie toll das gelände dort sein mag.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. April 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, ist der vermehrte einsatz der NBS variante. Gerade die doppelbrückengabel von Bionicon mit der g2s innerei ist für mich ein absolutes plus. Aber die ist natürlich nirgendwo im vergleich getestet worden. Mit einer normalen gabel ohne Bionicon system ist es ein normales bike. Nach welchen kriterien entscheidet man nun beim kauf?
> Ich bin seinerzeit im bike laden über die bionicon bikes gestolpert. Die jetzige NBS-version würde ich kaum wahrnehmen. Nun bin ich kein maßstab. Aber seinerzeit wurde ich ein begeisterter neukunde.
> Sicher ist es sinnvoll, im harz ein testzentrum einzurichten. So erreicht man eine ausgesucht aktive klientel. Am tegernsee ist der ort zu weit von der mehrzahl der mountainbiker entfernt, egal wie toll das gelände dort sein mag.


So ist es! Ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich in den letzten Monaten angesprochen worden bin, ob es die Firma noch gibt und ob man noch mittelfristig Ersatzteile bekommen könnte? Das liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass wenig Zeit und/oder Geld in die Werbung investiert wird. Und zur Werbung zählt eben auch ein Forum. Denn wenn mal jemand auf dem EVO gefahren ist und die Vorteile des Systems erkannt hat, fanden gut acht von zehn das System absolut sinnvoll.


----------



## physshred (4. April 2017)

Also generell wird im Tölzer und Miesbacher Raum schon sehr viel gefahren. Die meisten von da sind halt schon versorgt und fahren zum Großteil noch Alva oder früher. 
Da im Harz was auf die Beine zu stellen ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber ich glaube, ohne jemals da gefahren zu sein, dass die bionicons nicht so hervor stechen, weil es zu flach ist.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. April 2017)

physshred schrieb:


> Also generell wird im Tölzer und Miesbacher Raum schon sehr viel gefahren. Die meisten von da sind halt schon versorgt und fahren zum Großteil noch Alva oder früher.
> Da im Harz was auf die Beine zu stellen ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber ich glaube, ohne jemals da gefahren zu sein, dass die bionicons nicht so hervor stechen, weil es zu flach ist.


Zu flach ist es dort für ein Bionicon nicht. ;-)


----------



## slimane- (4. April 2017)

Nicht nur im Harz tut sich was, sondern auch in der Pfalz 







https://www.facebook.com/Zweiradcen...9624165177098/856906361115539/?type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (5. April 2017)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn man *sich* weiterentwickelt, bastelt man nicht zugekauftes Zeug in seine Bikes, wenn man schon was mindestens gleichwertiges hat.
> Weiterentwickeln wär zum Beispiel die DA als USD zu bringen, wo man dann von 26" bis 29" alles reinkriegt
> denn let's face it, auch die Riesenkutschräder sind im Kommen
> 
> ...



Letzter Blogeintrag auf der Bionicon Homepage von Dezember 2016. Da scheint auch keiner mehr was zu pflegen.

Und mit der Doppelbrücke gibt man mE schon ein grosses  Stück Wiedererkennungswert auf. Unverständlich für mich, da sie hervorragend funktioniert. Vorher hatte ich eine 34er Fox mit ebenfalls 160mm. Die war fast 200 gr schwerer und funktionierte auch nicht besser. Die Knie schlägt man sich bei der DA auch nicht an wie früher bei den Votec GS4.

Wahlweise mit oder ohne Bioniconsystem fände ich ok. Aber das , was mich noch abhebt von den anderen, aufgeben? Ich weiß nicht......


----------



## slash-sash (5. April 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Wieso? Die DA zumindest G2s ist richtig gut.


Mmmhhh.  Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wo ich von einer schlechten Performance der Gabel gesprochen habe. Bitte zitiere mich (nicht hineininterpretieren bitte; das habe ich zu Hause auch )
Klar macht eine DA ein Bionicon aus. Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: das Thema ist durch. Wer fährt das denn noch? Die paar Leute hier aus dem Forum?
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, weil ich nichts gegen die Gabel und deren Optik habe.
Aber es wäre doch schade, einen toten Markt zu bedienen, Entwicklungsgelder dafür zu investieren und das alles für eine handvoll Leute, die an "ihrem Bioniconlook" festhalten wollen.
Ich denke, das Geld kann man sinnvoller einsetzen.
Auch hier noch mal: es geht nicht um die Performance der Gabel. Die ist durchaus gut.
Mich würde ja wirklich mal interessieren, wie hoch der Anteil der DA im Vergleich zu einer SC beim Evo gewesen ist. Mit Sicherheit nicht sehr hoch.
Im Grunde ist Bionicon ja immer für eine Überraschung gut. Aber ich frage mich, auf was ihr wartet.
Das "Alleinstellungsmerkmal" Bionicon-System ist seid Jahrtausenden unangetastet geblieben. Soll sich da was ändern? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Zumal das System bei den Geometrien heutzutage immer mehr an Bedeutung verliert.
In Zeiten von 180mm und 16-17kg Freeridern, war es ja super. Endlich kam man mit so viel FW den Berg hoch. Aber heutzutage?
Natürlich sind beide Sachen ein klares Bionicon-Merkmal. Nur scheint die Nachfrage ja mehr als gering zu sein. Eben was für Leute wie die, die sich hier im Forum tummeln. Was ja auch ok ist. 
Wie gesagt: ich habe in keinsterweise was gegen Bionicon. Coole Jungs, nette Räder, innovative Entwicklungen (damit meine ich kleine Detaillösungen). Aber alles in allem ein wenig am Markt vorbei. 
Die nächste "Innovation" einer solchen Marke müsste ein 29er Trailbike sein. Das ist am Markt gefragt. Klug wäre es auf jeden Fall. 
Aber ist immer schwierig für Firmen, Vereine etc. die Brücke zwischen Gegenwart und Zukunftsausrichtung zu schlagen. Man möchte den Alteingesessenen, mit denen man groß geworden ist nicht vor den Kopf stoßen, muss aber trotzdem des Überlebens wegen neue zukunftsweisende Wege einschlagen. 
Es bleibt also spannend, wie die Weichen für die Zukunft gestellt werden. 
Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf. 




Sascha


----------



## hulster (5. April 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Mich würde ja wirklich mal interessieren, wie hoch der Anteil der DA im Vergleich zu einer SC beim Evo gewesen ist. Mit Sicherheit nicht sehr hoch.



Keine Ahnung - wenn lag es aber mehr daran, dass es die nur für 26" gab. Eines der letzten neuen 26", die man kaufen konnte. Was ich sogar gemacht habe (und nicht traurig drüber bin), obwohl ich mit 29" angefangen habe.
Zudem haben sich meine Ambitionen geändert. Damals war das Ziel immer mehr heftig runter zu fahren und dabei trotzdem rauf.
Mittlerweile will ich aber ein bisschen mehr spielen. Trotzdem schätze ich die Fahreigenschaften, die Steifigkeit (inkl. DA) und Robustheit/Qualität des EVO sehr. Ich werd es auch auf jeden Fall behalten.
Da ich so zufrieden bin, dachte ich mir - nach den Ankündigungen - das irgendwas richtig Neues kommt und nicht nur ein bisschen Evolution inkl. ein bisschen Rückschritt (keine DA mehr). Wollte iegentlich am liebsten bei Bionicon zuschlagen. So wird es wahrscheinlich ein LAST Clay werden.


----------



## slimane- (5. April 2017)

Ich meine in einem anderen Thread mal was von einem "radikalen 29er" gelesen zu haben 

Geben wir den Jungs einfach noch ein paar Tage Zeit...


----------



## slash-sash (5. April 2017)

Ich meine auch, so etwas gelesen zu haben. 
Wäre wirklich der sinnvollste Schritt, um wieder ein wenig mehr an's Rampenlicht heran zu rücken. 




Sascha


----------



## hulster (5. April 2017)

slimane- schrieb:


> Geben wir den Jungs einfach noch ein paar Tage Zeit...



Es waren ja nicht wir, die immer wieder was angkekündigt haben.....

Von meinem 29er (Banshee Phantom) habe ich mich gerade verabschiedet. Frage wäre, was die unter radikal verstehen. Wenns wieder primär für die eigene Region gemeint ist, passt es bei mir eher nicht. Will nicht mein EVO durch was "radikal" anderes ersetzen, Zielausrichtung bleibt aber gleich. 
Schaun mer mal....


----------



## physshred (5. April 2017)

Es ist halt ein krasses Risiko, wenn man die Gabel selber produziert und sie hinterher nicht gut ankommt.
Die 160mm DA war sicher ein ziemliches Risiko, weil alles da dran eine Eigenproduktion war, die 180er hatte wenigstens ein serien casting. 
Ne USD Gabel zu produzieren ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Mal abgesehen von den schlechten Lösungen am Markt, die alle super schwammig sind. Die X fusion delta 8/Special Agent wäre der shit gewesen, wenn sie damals mit druckstufe gekommen wäre...


----------



## bolg (5. April 2017)

Nun, da sich in den letzten Jahren um die 29er viel getan hat, reizt mich so ein Teil auch und ich würde tatsächlich darin investieren - aber nur mit DA und BS. Ich finde die Kombi immer noch unschlagbar. Gerade beim Gabelservice sind die Vorteile enorm, weil easy und schnell. Dafür werde ich immer wieder blass, wenn ich meinem Kumpel auf seinem 29er Trek den Berg runter hinterher fahre und wie blöd treten muss, dass ich dran bleibe. Und er lässt einfach rollen. Was dann wohl doch die Vorteile des größeren Durchmessers und besseren Abrolleigenschaften zu sein scheinen.


----------



## hulster (5. April 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Dafür werde ich immer wieder blass, wenn ich meinem Kumpel auf seinem 29er Trek den Berg runter hinterher fahre und wie blöd treten muss, dass ich dran bleibe. Und er lässt einfach rollen. Was dann wohl doch die Vorteile des größeren Durchmessers und besseren Abrolleigenschaften zu sein scheinen.



Wohl eher nicht. Allein beim Rollen lassen zählen Systemgewicht und Rollwiderstand. 
Theoretisch kannst du mit den 29ern mehr stehen lassen. Wenn du dann an Stellen bremst wo er einfach draufhält....
Aber ob dass dann wirklich an 29ern liegt? Geo des Rades? Bessere Fahrtechnik? Eier?

Ich behaupte mal kackfrech, dass es in den seltensten Fällen, das Rad ist, dass den Unterschied macht.
Und wenn es ne Strecke gibt wo wirklich bei gleichem Gewicht und Reifen das eine Rad schneller runterrollt, als das andere, ist das auch egal.
Die Strecke ist dann nämlich langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (5. April 2017)

physshred schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein krasses Risiko, wenn man die Gabel selber produziert und sie hinterher nicht gut ankommt.
> Die 160mm DA war sicher ein ziemliches Risiko, weil alles da dran eine Eigenproduktion war, die 180er hatte wenigstens ein serien casting.
> Ne USD Gabel zu produzieren ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Mal abgesehen von den schlechten Lösungen am Markt, die alle super schwammig sind. Die X fusion delta 8/Special Agent wäre der shit gewesen, wenn sie damals mit druckstufe gekommen wäre...



Na ja - schau dir mal an, was Bommelmaster rausgehauen hat. Und der ist alleine (für seine Gabel, auch wenn er sonst für TS arbeitet).
Ist zwar trotzdem was anderes, wenn du eine kleine Truppe versorgen musst, aber gehen würde es schon.
Ich seh das Problem eher im Marketing und der Marktlücke für so nen kleine Firma. Wie soll man sich mit Alutech, YT etc. basteln?
Das BS hat sich ein wenig überlebt. Mittlerweile können fast alle Bike, die heftig runterkommen auch gut bergauf.
Natürlich top das BS das immer noch. Aber es relativiert mittlerweile.
Also vielleicht mit einem anderen Hersteller zusammenarbeiten? Ne leichte tourengeeignete DA mit oder ohne BS?
Egal - wir werden sehen


----------



## bolg (5. April 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht. Allein beim Rollen lassen zählen Systemgewicht und Rollwiderstand.
> Theoretisch kannst du mit den 29ern mehr stehen lassen. Wenn du dann an Stellen bremst wo er einfach draufhält....
> Aber ob dass dann wirklich an 29ern liegt? Geo des Rades? Bessere Fahrtechnik? Eier?
> 
> ...


Das ist halt wieder die Diskussion um die Radgrößen, die sich so im theoretischen Bereich vermutlich irgendwie belegen lässt (oder eben nicht belegen lässt), aber in der Praxis sich irgendwo zwischen Mythos und Legende ansiedelt. Wie du sagst, spielen da mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle. Aber bei technisch wenig anspruchsvollen Strecken ist der Unterschied in meinem Fall so deutlich, dass mir das unangenehm auffällt, zumal die Voraussetzungen weitestgehend gleich sind. Und die Eier spielen da ausnahmsweise keine Rolle  

Mein Interesse ist auf jeden Fall geweckt, aber nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (5. April 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Das BS hat sich ein wenig überlebt. Mittlerweile können fast alle Bike, die heftig runterkommen auch gut bergauf.


Das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen. Mit Bioniconsystem fährst du vieeeel besser bergauf. Du änderst die Geometrie, verringerst den Federweg vorne und versteifst hinten. Das ist schon extrem gut.

Klar kannst du ein Enduro irgendwie auch ohne BS bergauf fahren, aber gut?

Letztendlich kommt es wohl auf deine Vorlieben und dein Einsatzgebiet an.

Heute fahren die Leute ihr Enduro im Lift bergauf. Da brauchst du natürlich kein BS.


----------



## slash-sash (5. April 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> . Mit Bioniconsystem fährst du vieeeel besser bergauf. Du änderst die Geometrie, verringerst den Federweg vorne und versteifst hinten. Das ist schon extrem gut.



Das zum Beispiel empfinde ich in keinster Weise so. Ich empfinde mein jetziges Bike Berg auf dann doch ein wenig besser, als mein Evo. 
Das BS-System ist für mich persönlich und für meine Belange ein angestaubtes System. Für mich persönlich braucht es das nicht mehr und hat ausgedient. 
Mag sein, dass es diese Steilstpcke gibt, an denen das System noch einen Vorteil bringt. Aber die fahre ich dann so oder so nicht mehr. Und alles andere, was ich fahre (Schw. Alb vornehmlich) habe ich keinen Vorteil mit dem BS-System verzeichnen können. 




Sascha


----------



## hulster (5. April 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen. Mit Bioniconsystem fährst du vieeeel besser bergauf. Du änderst die Geometrie, verringerst den Federweg vorne und versteifst hinten. Das ist schon extrem gut.
> 
> Klar kannst du ein Enduro irgendwie auch ohne BS bergauf fahren, aber gut?
> 
> ...



Na ja - dazu muss es erstmal Lifte geben. Sooo reichhaltig sind die nicht.
Das BS zeigt sein Vorteile vor allen in langen und/oder steilen Anstiegen. Unter 10% nutze ich es kaum, da fährt es auch so gut bergauf.
Ist es richtig steil, sind die Vorteile unbestritten. Heißt aber nicht, dass es mit einem anderen modernen Rad nicht geht. Wenn auch ein wenig schlechter.
Was ich sagen wollte, ist, das zu der Zeit wo BS rauskam, man mit nem 160er oder gar 180er Rad garnicht bergauf fahren konnte und somit ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Gerade in Gegenden ohne Lift.
Heute ist das BS immer noch besser, aber die Unterschiede nicht mehr so stark.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. April 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Und alles andere, was ich fahre (Schw. Alb vornehmlich) habe ich keinen Vorteil mit dem BS-System verzeichnen können.


Nun bin ich heute auch auf der alb gefahren. Und da frage ich mich bei dieser aussage, wie du den vergleich führst. Stell dir vor, du hättest einen testbericht verfasst und den bei mtb-news eingestellt. Man würde dich in der luft in einzelstücke zerlegen, wenn du da keinen nachvollziebaren vergleich ausgeführt hast und den in sauberen details beschreiben kannst. Natürlich ist es unbestritten, dass es leute gibt, die sich in eiswasser badend wohlfühlen. 
Ich gehöre nicht dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (6. April 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Das BS zeigt sein Vorteile vor allen in langen und/oder steilen Anstiegen. Unter 10% nutze ich es kaum, da fährt es auch so gut bergauf.
> Ist es richtig steil, sind die Vorteile unbestritten. Heißt aber nicht, dass es mit einem anderen modernen Rad nicht geht. Wenn auch ein wenig schlechter.


Auf deutlich schlechter ohne BS können wir uns einigen.
Und ich fahre zusätzlich einen höheren Lenker und nutze das BS ab 4% und 30Hm am Stück. Damit ist das Bionicon der unumstrittenen Komfortmeister bei gleichzeitig hoher Abfahrtskompetenz.


----------



## slash-sash (6. April 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nun bin ich heute auch auf der alb gefahren. Und da frage ich mich bei dieser aussage, wie du den vergleich führst. Stell dir vor, du hättest einen testbericht verfasst und den bei mtb-news eingestellt. Man würde dich in der luft in einzelstücke zerlegen, wenn du da keinen nachvollziebaren vergleich ausgeführt hast und den in sauberen details beschreiben kannst. Natürlich ist es unbestritten, dass es leute gibt, die sich in eiswasser badend wohlfühlen.
> Ich gehöre nicht dazu.



Na, da habe ich ja einen Vorteil: Ich schreibe keine Texte für's mtb-news. 
Und selbst wenn: warum sollte ich lügen?!  Mich interessiert es nicht, was andere über mich denken. 
Kumpels, die mein Evo gefahren sind, empfinden ebenfalls keinen (soll ich jetzt "signifikanten" schreiben?!) Vorteil bei den von uns gefahrenen Strecken. 
Aber, wenn du einen Vorteil spürst: 
Dann ist es für dich genau das Richtige, hat somit eine Daseinsberechtigung und du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, dass es Bionicon gibt. 
E-Bikes sind auch nicht für jeden etwas. 
Deine Auswahl an Bikes/Rahmen ist somit begrenzt, meiner "unerschöpflich". 
Im Übrigen bin ich warmduscher




Sascha


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. April 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Na, da habe ich ja einen Vorteil: Ich schreibe keine Texte für's mtb-news.
> Und selbst wenn: warum sollte ich lügen?!  Mich interessiert es nicht, was andere über mich denken.
> Kumpels, die mein Evo gefahren sind, empfinden ebenfalls keinen (soll ich jetzt "signifikanten" schreiben?!) Vorteil bei den von uns gefahrenen Strecken.
> Aber, wenn du einen Vorteil spürst:
> ...


Was mich betrifft, mir gefallen durchaus auch andere Räder aber ohne BS zu fahren kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Weshalb sollte ich einen Rückschritt machen? Ich würde mir ja auch kein Auto ohne Klimaanlage zulegen, es wäre mir einfach zu unkomfortabel. 
Und was genau macht eine moderne Geometrie aus? Ein steiler Sitzwinkel? Ein flaches Tretlager? Das gab es in den 90er Jahren auch schon.


----------



## slash-sash (6. April 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Das gab es in den 90er Jahren auch schon.



Ui Ui Ui. Jetzt aber. 
Im Grunde hat sich die Geometrie in keinster Weise verändert; ich weiß. 
Fahr mal nen Haibike. Dann hast du altertümliche Geometrie. Ist quasi wie nen Hochrad. 
Egal. Ich habe ja nie gesagt: das ist scheisse, fährt alle was anderes. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass das BS-System für MICH!!!! (Noch mal: mich, meine Person) nichts ist. Es ist für mich auch kein Rückschritt (Mist, mein Schreibprogramm schreibt: Rückschrott). Eher unnötiger "Ballast" mit tausenden von Kabeln. 
Aber noch mal: meine Meinung. 
Meine Frau liebt ihr Bionicon. Übrigens mit DA. 




Sascha


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. April 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ...
> Dann ist es für dich genau das Richtige, hat somit eine Daseinsberechtigung und du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, dass es Bionicon gibt. ... Deine Auswahl an Bikes/Rahmen ist somit begrenzt, meiner "unerschöpflich".   ...


So ist es. Ich schätze mich glücklich. Und ich brauche nicht einmal mehr eine auswahl. Wenn ich ersatzteile bekomme, halten meine beiden Bionicons bis zur urne.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. April 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ui Ui Ui. Jetzt aber.
> Im Grunde hat sich die Geometrie in keinster Weise verändert; ich weiß.
> Fahr mal nen Haibike. Dann hast du altertümliche Geometrie. Ist quasi wie nen Hochrad.
> Egal. Ich habe ja nie gesagt: das ist scheisse, fährt alle was anderes. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass das BS-System für MICH!!!! (Noch mal: mich, meine Person) nichts ist. Es ist für mich auch kein Rückschritt (Mist, mein Schreibprogramm schreibt: Rückschrott). Eher unnötiger "Ballast" mit tausenden von Kabeln.
> ...


Ich hatte meine Aussage auch auf mich bezogen.


----------



## hulster (6. April 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Auf deutlich schlechter ohne BS können wir uns einigen.
> Und ich fahre zusätzlich einen höheren Lenker und nutze das BS ab 4% und 30Hm am Stück. Damit ist das Bionicon der unumstrittenen Komfortmeister bei gleichzeitiger hohen Abfahrtskompetenz.



Mit dem Lenker könnte bei dir natürlich dazu beitragen, dass es sich früher unkomfortabel anfühlt. Ich sitze relativ flach drauf.
Ich denke, dass es für dich gut passt, aber viele andere nicht die Ansprüche haben und auch mit ner modernen Geo gut hochkommen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (11. April 2017)

Ein Bild der neuen 2017ner EVOs. Auffallend sind die vermutlich recht schmalen Nobby Nic Reifen an Front und Heck. Schön ist irgendwie anders...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. April 2017)

Ich hätte bezweifelt, dass das aktualisierte Evos sind. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die neuen Evos(?) vom Design nicht mehr zu den alten Modellen passen.

Wo hast du die Bilder gemacht und hast du mit den Bionicons gesprochen?

Könnten ja auch Ausläufer sein und das neue ist dann das 2018er


----------



## Deleted 325120 (11. April 2017)

Das ist ein Bild aus Weiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moser7 (11. April 2017)

... wenn ich den Shop besuche, dann gibt es ja immer noch (wenn das Warensystem aktuell ist) "alte" Ware zu kaufen. NBS Modelle nicht mehr, aber alles andere soweit schon. Wenn man jetzt die neuen Sachen offensiv (haha) bewirbt, lassen sich die älteren ja nur noch mit Nachlass loswerden. Kann ja auch eine Motivation sein?!
Mir isses wurst mittlerweile. Ich brauch kein Bionicon-System und wenn es halt nix neues gibt dann gibts genug andere Alternativen. (z.B. Fritzz 180 etc.) Ich werde mal im Mai dort hinfahren.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Deleted 325120 (11. April 2017)

moser7 schrieb:


> ... wenn ich den Shop besuche, dann gibt es ja immer noch (wenn das Warensystem aktuell ist) "alte" Ware zu kaufen. NBS Modelle nicht mehr, aber alles andere soweit schon. Wenn man jetzt die neuen Sachen offensiv (haha) bewirbt, lassen sich die älteren ja nur noch mit Nachlass loswerden. Kann ja auch eine Motivation sein?!
> Mir isses wurst mittlerweile. Ich brauch kein Bionicon-System und wenn es halt nix neues gibt dann gibts genug andere Alternativen. (z.B. Fritzz 180 etc.) Ich werde mal im Mai dort hinfahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Benjamin



Ja, mit Neuigkeiten rechne ich jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## skask (11. April 2017)

Wäre aber schon interessant wie Bionicon jetzt aufgestellt ist. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe sind die jetzt ja taiwanesisch oder so. Andi Felsl ist wohl raus und versuchte es telegen mit was anderem. Wo solls hingehen, wie will man Kunden halten/neue generieren?

So ein paar Infos um uns bei der Stange zu halten/zu begeistern wären nicht schlecht. Momentan habe ich das Gefühl dass Bionicon tot ist. Oder warum gründet ein führender Entwickler (Sacki) seine eigene Firma?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (11. April 2017)

Ich kenne mich damit auch nicht aus, aber wenn ich Dinge verkaufen will, dann doch möglicherweise mit Werbung. Entweder sie brauchen es nicht oder sie wollen es nicht. Wobei das rEVO ja auch nicht annähernd neu wäre.


----------



## skask (12. April 2017)

Sie machen ja was. Die 2 Testcenter sind doch Mal nicht schlecht. Aber Bestandskundenpflege fände ich trotzdem schön. Sacki hat uns zwar ein paar Mal versprochen demnächst Infos zu liefern, aber passiert ist nichts. Ok, der hat mit seiner Arbeit und seiner Firma vermutlich genug zu tun, aber es müsste doch einen Presse-und Öffentlichkeitsbeauftragten bei Bionicon geben.


----------



## Promontorium (12. April 2017)

Da war doch auch noch so'n Elektroteil in der Pipeline!?


----------



## skask (12. April 2017)

Gegackert haben sie schon. Aber noch keine Eier gelegt. Vielleicht zu Ostern?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. April 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Gegackert haben sie schon. Aber noch keine Eier gelegt. Vielleicht zu Ostern?


Legenot?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. April 2017)

Die beiden Postkarten waren bei meinem Paket von Bionicon diese Woche dabei. U.a. Werbung für das neue "Engine".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (14. April 2017)

Na super. Der nächste "Tumor"- Antrieb. Der gefühlt 200.te. Damit bekommst du auch kein Bein auf den Boden, sondern schwimmst mal wieder nur in der Menge mit. 
Mit dem BS-System hatte man damals was anderes, als alle anderen. 
Heute braucht man das System nicht mehr und schon schwimmt man auch in der Menge mit. 
Merkt man irgendwie; …… leider!!!
Schade eigentlich für so eine sympathische Firma. Aber so sind nun mal die Gesetze der (Bike-)Industrie. 




Sascha


----------



## pfiff (14. April 2017)

Federweg und Gewicht des E-Bikes lesen sich ja ganz gut, aber schön geht anders.


----------



## skask (14. April 2017)

Vielleicht sollte man sowas auf der Homepage lesen können? Bei "Events und News" stehen als letztes die Termine 2016 drin.


----------



## moser7 (16. April 2017)

Der Transporter auf FB scheint 16er Evos geladen zu haben nach Weiden.
Die werden denen jetzt sicherlich keine Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen in dem die neuen Modelle jetzt präsentiert werden.
Aber ein Jammer ist es. Keine Frage. Eine eigene Homepage, die vor Weihnachten 16 das letzte mal gepflegt wurde ist ein absolutes No-Go und nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## physshred (27. Mai 2017)

Mich treibt immer mehr die Angst um, dass der Laden dicht macht...


----------



## skask (28. Mai 2017)

Bei "Events and News" sind immerhin Termine bis 29.10.17 angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2017)

moser7 schrieb:


> Der Transporter auf FB scheint 16er Evos geladen zu haben nach Weiden.
> Die werden denen jetzt sicherlich keine Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen in dem die neuen Modelle jetzt präsentiert werden.
> Aber ein Jammer ist es. Keine Frage. Eine eigene Homepage, die vor Weihnachten 16 das letzte mal gepflegt wurde ist ein absolutes No-Go und nicht nachvollziehbar.


Zumal doch von Sacki News angekündigt wurden, soweit ich mich erinnere!




skask schrieb:


> Bei "Events and News" sind immerhin Termine bis 29.10.17 angekündigt.


Auch die EUROBIKE ist da aufgelistet. Da würde man doch mutmaßlich nicht hinfahren, wenn man nicht irgendwas Neues hätte geschweige denn kurz vom Ende wäre!?


----------



## skask (28. Mai 2017)

Das finde ich auch etwas suboptimal, dass auf Ankündigungen hin nichts passiert. Irgendwie sollte man doch die Fangruppe bei Laune halten. Wenn ich bei zB Propain schaue was dort marketingtechnisch geht....... Da kommen mir hier die Tränen


----------



## bolg (28. Mai 2017)

Nun lasst die Leute doch mal arbeiten.....


----------



## physshred (28. Mai 2017)

ich hab ein spindrift als ersatz :|


----------



## VAN HALEN (28. Mai 2017)

Immerhin gibt´s neue Baseball Kappen.


----------



## skask (28. Mai 2017)

Wenn der Rest so arbeitet wie die Presse-und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, dann kann einem schon anders werden.


----------



## guruW (29. Mai 2017)

ich war am Samstag vor Ort und kann zumindest euch dahingehend beruhigen, dass Bionicon noch steht und alle wohlauf sind. 

Die Fabrik in Taiwan hatte die Lieferung der neuen Rahmen versaut, sämtliche Sitzrohrstreben waren unbrauchbar. 

Die neue Ware wird so in 3 Wochen erwartet. Zeitgleich sollen dann auch die Infos zu den rEVO´s verfügbar sein.

greez guru


----------



## skask (29. Mai 2017)

guruW schrieb:


> ich war am Samstag vor Ort und kann zumindest euch dahingehend beruhigen, dass Bionicon noch steht und alle wohlauf sind.



Das ist toll, aber das könnten die Jungs doch auch mal selbst sagen. Sonst macht man sich doch Sorgen


----------



## guruW (29. Mai 2017)

seh ich genauso, aber das müssen sie letztlich selber wissen.

ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass sich jmd. hier aus dem Forum finden würde, der ihnen bei der Aktualisierung der Webseite unter die Arme greift, falls sie selber keine Zeit dafür haben. wäre doch alles organisierbar. 

greez guru


----------



## ABBiker (29. Mai 2017)

Hast Du noch weitere Infos zu den Unterschieden EVO --> rEVO?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (29. Mai 2017)

guruW schrieb:


> seh ich genauso, aber das müssen sie letztlich selber wissen.
> 
> ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass sich jmd. hier aus dem Forum finden würde, der ihnen bei der Aktualisierung der Webseite unter die Arme greift, falls sie selber keine Zeit dafür haben. wäre doch alles organisierbar.
> 
> greez guru


Das dürfte ja das Hauptproblem sein, dass die Betreuung einer Website nicht unerheblich Zeit und somit Kapazität kostet. Zumal bei einer kleinen Firma wie Bionicon diese wieder im Tagesgeschäft fehlt. Schön fände ich das auch, wenn hier mehr Input käme. Nur wie das mit dem Informationsaustausch an jemanden funktionieren soll, der nicht in der Firma tätig ist, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Vermutlich hast du fast ähnlich viel Aufwand, wie wenn du das dann selber in die Hand nimmst.


----------



## mzonq (30. Mai 2017)

na ja, man kann halt nicht erwarten, dass so ein kleiner Laden eine Neuheit nach der anderen raushaut. Zumal dass der Oberkonstrukteur gerade seine eigenes Ding macht. Der Tag hat nun mal nur 24h  
Sind Bikeyoke und Bionicon denn eigentlich irgendwie verbandelt oder komplett separat - weiß das einer?

Aber Bock hätte ich schon auf was Neues von B. So ein schönes 29er Fully. , wie schon mal vor längerer Zeit irgendwo hier prophezeit wurde.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. Mai 2017)

Ein Update einer Internetseite dauert etwa 10 bis 20 Minuten. Hier etwas zu schreiben, wie zu Ende Januar angekündigt, dauert Sekunden. An der Zeit wird es also nicht liegen.


----------



## mzonq (30. Mai 2017)

auch wieder war (aber 20 Minuten dauert es nur, wenn mans kann, ich würde da auch wie der Ochs vorm Berg stehen )


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Mai 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> auch wieder war (aber 20 Minuten dauert es nur, wenn mans kann, ich würde da auch wie der Ochs vorm Berg stehen )


Aber mit deinem avatar an den haxen kommst du gut rüber.


----------



## guruW (31. Mai 2017)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Hast Du noch weitere Infos zu den Unterschieden EVO --> rEVO?



Ich konnte beide Rahmen/Bikes direkt nebeneinander stehend vergleichen. Simpel betrachtet ist meines Erachtens der Rahmen im vorderen Bereich des Ober- bzw. Unterrohrs etwas verlängert worden. Zumindest konnte ich keine weiteren auffälligen Änderungen erkennen. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass nicht noch an anderen Stellen notwendiges Feintuning vorgenommen werden musste. Aber das müsste uns dann Sacki persönlich berichten.

Es ist (wie immer) Geschmackssache, ob´s einem besser taugt oder nicht, es gibt wohl unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu. Aber der Unterschied wird sich auch in einem überschaubaren Rahmen halten.

Die verfügbaren Ausstattungsversionen werden sich an den bisherigen anlehnen.

An Farben soll es das rEvo in Schwarz matt, Raw matt und Grün glänzend geben (wie bereits bekant oder auf den div. Bildern zu sehen). Das Blau hat es nicht in die Serie geschafft. Ich denke, damit ist Bionicon recht gut aufgestellt. Es ist etwas Knalliges (das Grün schaut geil aus) und etwas eher Konservatives, aber dennoch Edles dabei.

Ich habe ein paar Nahaufnahmen gemacht von einem grünen und einem blauen Testbike, falls Interesse bitte PM an mich.

greez guru


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

Auf der Suche nach einem Bionicon rEVO am Wurmberg. Heute sind wir 193 Kilometer gefahren, um eines der neuen Räder zu sehen. Die Suche verlief allerdings ergebnislos.


----------



## skask (3. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht wart ihr im Paralleluniversum? Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Vielleicht wart ihr im Paralleluniversum? Sehr merkwürdig.


Eventuell ist Bionicon auch in einem anderen Harz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2017)

Kacke!
Ich hätte vorher angerufen...zumal schlechtwetter übers WE gemeldet ist / war.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Kacke!
> Ich hätte vorher angerufen...zumal schlechtwetter übers WE gemeldet ist / war.


Das Wetter war nur kurzfristig schlechter. Und selbst wenn, dann könnte man immer noch schreiben, dass man aufgrund des Wetters fern bleibt. Insgesamt waren etliche Biker dort, nur eben kein Bionicon. Wir haben auch überall nachgefragt, allerdings ergebnislos.


----------



## Promontorium (3. Juni 2017)

Sorry, aber das passt so richtig ins Bild, das ich von denen aktuell habe. Aber immer fleißig Bilder vom Gardasee beim Spaß-haben posten! So vergrault man sich irgendwann auch seine treuesten Fans!


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einem Bionicon rEVO am Wurmberg. Heute sind wir 193 Kilometer gefahren, um eines der neuen Räder zu sehen. Die Suche verlief allerdings ergebnislos...


Sehr ärgerlich!
War der "Testride" von Bionicon direkt oder von einem Händler oder von wen auch immer angeboten?
Hast Du dann dort versucht bei Bionicon anzurufen - es könnte ja auch am Samstag Jemand da sein.


----------



## stefan1067 (3. Juni 2017)

Laut Homepage sind Sie in dieser Woche nicht dort.
Sie haben am kommenden Wochenende Nauders im Terminkalender stehen.
Das scheint heute eine Sache von ihrem Partner im Harz gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

Wer weiß, wie viele Interessenten heute noch vor Ort waren und wieder unverrichteter Dinge gefahren sind? Um es kurz zu machen, das geht überhaupt nicht! Eine verdiente 6- , nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (3. Juni 2017)

Wo hattest du denn den Termin her?


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2017)

Also bei Bionicon gab's den Termin nicht, beim  Veranstalter schon.
Das Bionicon anzulasten find ich nicht richtig.

Per Anruf hättest du dort auch jemanden erwischt, heute morgen wurde meine Bestellung bearbeitet und Fragen per Mail beantwortet.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Wo hattest du denn den Termin her?


----------



## stefan1067 (3. Juni 2017)

Da steht aber HMTB als Veranstalter und nicht Bionicon.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Da steht aber HMTB als Veranstalter und nicht Bionicon.


Die werden die Räder ja nicht selber schnitzen oder?


----------



## skask (3. Juni 2017)

Laut Bionicon Homepage findet das Event vom 18.-20.8 statt. Gab offensichtlich eine Terminverschiebung. Vielleicht hat HMTB das nicht aktualisiert? Ärgerlich trotzdem, egal wer Schuld hat.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Laut Bionicon Homepage findet das Event vom 18.-20.8 statt. Gab offensichtlich eine Terminverschiebung. Vielleicht hat HMTB das nicht aktualisiert? Ärgerlich trotzdem, egal wer Schuld hat.


Ein Mindestmaß an planerischer Begabung muss m.E.vorhanden sein. So etwas kann man nicht schön reden. Ich will mich diesbezüglich auch ruhig noch einmal wiederholen. Wer weiß, wie viele Interessenten vor Ort waren und wieder fahren mussten, ohne ein rEVO gesehen zu haben? Sich Urlaub nehmen mussten etc,etc.


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Ein Mindestmaß an planerischer Begabung muss m.E.vorhanden sein. So etwas kann man nicht schön reden. Ich will mich diesbezüglich auch ruhig noch einmal wiederholen. Wer weiß, wie viele Interessenten vor Ort waren und wieder fahren mussten, ohne ein rEVO gesehen zu haben? Sich Urlaub nehmen mussten etc,etc.


Aber das hat doch nun wirklich der Veranstalter verkackt. 
Die hätten halt mal ihre Homepage aktualisieren müssen.


----------



## stefan1067 (3. Juni 2017)

Aber Veranstalter ist nun mal HMTB und nicht Bionicon.
HMTB hat sicher ein paar rEVOs als Testbikes stehen. 
Und wenn HMTB eine Veranstaltung ankündigt und dann nicht erscheint kann man es nicht Bionicon anlassten.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Aber Veranstalter ist nun mal HMTB und nicht Bionicon.
> HMTB hat sicher ein paar rEVOs als Testbikes stehen.
> Und wenn HMTB eine Veranstaltung ankündigt und dann nicht erscheint kann man es nicht Bionicon anlassten.


Wie gesagt, da kann man durchaus anderer Meinung sein. Wenn man so wenig Termine hat, dann sollte man sie doch untereinander absprechen können. 
Man stelle sich mal vor, es würde ein neues Auto vorgestellt werden und der ausstellende Vertragspartner hält einfach die Hallen geschlossen. 
Das macht der ziemlich genau einmal und dann nie wieder. 
Und dieser Termin stand ja schon Monate fest. Da will mir doch keiner erzählen, dass das niemanden interessiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2017)

Was erwartest du denn? 
Warst du da angemeldet?
Nur dann hätte irgendwer dir Bescheid sagen können. 
Ansonsten kann man ja vorher nochmal anrufen und freundlich nachfragen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn?
> Warst du da angemeldet?
> Nur dann hätte irgendwer dir Bescheid sagen können.
> Ansonsten kann man ja vorher nochmal anrufen und freundlich nachfragen.


Genau, ich rufe bei jeder Terminierung nochmal vorher durch.


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Genau, ich rufe bei jeder Terminierung nochmal vorher durch.


Was machst du denn, wenn die Schweinelende in der Gaststätte aus ist, den Bauern verklagen? 

Event wurde scheinbar verschoben und der Veranstalter hat nix aktualisiert. Was hat Bionicon jetzt genau damit zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Was machst du denn, wenn die Schweinelende in der Gaststätte aus ist, den Bauern verklagen?
> 
> Event wurde scheinbar verschoben und der Veranstalter hat nix aktualisiert. Was hat Bionicon jetzt genau damit zu tun?


Lass es einfach Slowbeat!


----------



## skask (3. Juni 2017)

Dumm gelaufen. Bionicon kann da jetzt nichts dafür, wird aber mit genannt. Auch blöd.


----------



## Promontorium (3. Juni 2017)

Ich muß miene Kritk auch etwas relativieren. Bionicon kann wenig dafür und schon gleich gar nix, wenn HMTB Bionicon vorab nicht über den Ausfall informiert hat!


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Lass es einfach Slowbeat!


Interessant, mehr davon!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen. Bionicon kann da jetzt nichts dafür, wird aber mit genannt. Auch blöd.


Nun, Bionicon hat auch zu Ende Januar schon einmal Neuigkeiten angekündigt. In Norddeutschland haben wir bereits Anfang Juni und ich lese quasi nichts davon. 
Ich ärgere mich nicht darüber, denn wir hatten durchaus einen schönen Tag aber wäre ich nur deshalb hingefahren, dann würde ich anders argumentieren.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Juni 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Interessant, mehr davon!


Lass es einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Lass es einfach!


Was denn, du zitierst mich ständig


----------



## skask (3. Juni 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Nun, Bionicon hat auch zu Ende Januar schon einmal Neuigkeiten angekündigt. In Norddeutschland haben wir bereits Anfang Juni und ich lese quasi nichts davon.



Das finde ich auch nicht gut. Auch in Süddeutschland würden Neuigkeiten oder sonstige Lebenszeichen gerne gesehen.


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch nicht gut. Auch in Süddeutschland würden Neuigkeiten oder sonstige Lebenszeichen gerne gesehen.


Ich meine, Stefan hätte geschrieben, dass es news gibt, wenn die Verfügbarkeit sichergestellt ist. 
Passt irgendwie zu den Infos von @guruW. 
Wenn keine Rahmen da sind, kann keine Demoflotte durch den Harz gejagt werden.


----------



## skask (3. Juni 2017)

Dann sollte der Veranstalter das auch kommunizieren. So fällt das jetzt eben auf alle zurück die da involviert sind.


----------



## skask (3. Juni 2017)

Und wenn Bionicon schreiben würde, dass es nichts zu schreiben gibt weil...... Dann wäre das immer noch besser als gar nichts zu schreiben.

Warum verselbständigt sich denn eigentlich der Chefentwickler? Andi Felsl ist ja auch raus. Da kann man sich schon mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Juni 2017)

So, wir haben abends noch drüber diskutiert und sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass das nicht passieren darf. Andere Meinungen sind diesbezüglich noch wesentlich eindeutiger! 
Wenn Monate im voraus ein Termin vergeben wird, dann hat man den schlicht und ergreifend einzuhalten oder eben so zu känzeln, dass es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommen kann. Wenn der Veranstalter, die Räder oder was auch immer, ausschließlich bei guten Witterungsbedingungen agieren können, dann muss auch das vorab kommuniziert werden. Jede Terminierung vorab zu hinterfragen, kann auch nicht die Lösung sein. Ich rufe ja morgens auch nicht meinen Bäcker an und frage, ob er denn heute Brötchen hat oder ob der Verkauf der Brötchen witterungsbedingt ausfallen könnte? Der Bikepark war übrigens gestern voll und auch Giant hat dort seine Räder bei gutem Wetter testen lassen. Heute ist übrigens der zweite "Testride", weiterhin gibt es auch Bilder von den Bionicon rEVOs schon seit einigen Wochen auf der Internetseite. Das heißt, dass es die Räder ja vermutlich geben muss. Eventuell wohnt ja jemand in der Nähe und kann sich das mal anschauen und berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. Juni 2017)

Man musste sich doch da anmelden mit E-Mail-Adresse? Dann hätte man auch Rückmeldung bekommen können. War jemand angemeldet?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Juni 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Man musste sich doch da anmelden mit E-Mail-Adresse? Dann hätte man auch Rückmeldung bekommen können. War jemand angemeldet?


Ich hatte sie mal angeschrieben, eine Rückmeldung gab es nicht. Aber eigentlich ist auch das bei einer festen Terminierung nachrangig.


----------



## luCYnger (4. Juni 2017)

Aha, 
keine Rückmeldung = keine Buchungsbestätigung

wenn dann noch Fragen sind, ruft man einfach dort an, BEVOR man losfährt und anschließend hier so ein Faß aufmacht


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Juni 2017)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Aha,
> keine Rückmeldung = keine Buchungsbestätigung
> 
> wenn dann noch Fragen sind, ruft man einfach dort an, BEVOR man losfährt und anschließend hier so ein Faß aufmacht


Von buchen hatte ich nichts geschrieben. Und geschaut habe ich erst heute. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst. Es stand ein Termin und dieser wurde nicht gekänzelt.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich bin nun raus aus der Diskussion!

Wir gehen übrigens auch ins Kino, ohne dort vorher anzurufen. Und heute Nachmittag werden wir eine Sonderausstellung in einem Museum besuchen, ebenfalls ohne dort vorab anzurufen. Und ich verlasse mich auf eine Tankstelle in Amelinghausen, ebenfalls ohne dort vorab anzurufen. 
Und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass wir trotz des Wetters alle Vorhaben durchführen werden.

In diesem Sinne, schöne Pfingsten noch.


----------



## luCYnger (4. Juni 2017)

na wenn du heute erst geschaut hast, woher wusstest du von dem Termin ?

HMTB ist ne klitzekleine Mikrobude, auf der homepage war ausreichend klar dargestellt, dass der Termin gebucht werden sollte.
Wenn nicht genug oder keine bookings eingehen, macht es aus unternehmerischer Sicht vlt keinen Sinn auf blauen Dunst sich da hinzustellen.

Ich will gar nichts drehen und wenden,
aber für mich sieht das nach "Schuld eigene" aus. Evtl mit Prädikat "plöd gelaufen"

jedenfalls kein Grund diesen Thread zum Popkorn-Konsum anzuheizen


----------



## luCYnger (4. Juni 2017)

Kino 
Tankstelle 
Museum 

viel Spaß jedenfalls


----------



## lord.ratman (5. Juni 2017)

Es ist schade, dass es seitens Bionicon keine Stellungnahme oder sonstige Infos (auch zu den Produkten bzw. Neuerungen) gibt. 
Langsam drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass das Forum von Bionicon gar nicht mehr Betreut wird. 
Es leuchtet absolut ein, dass eine ständige Betreuung sehr zeitintensiv ist und das mit den aktuellen Ressourcen nicht möglich zu sein scheint. 
Dennoch wäre es sicherlich nicht schlecht, zumindest hin und wieder einmal ein Lebenszeichen zu geben. 
So wie es im Moment aussieht, wird dieses Forum nur noch durch Beiträge der User geführt. Auch Infos erhält man nur durch ebendiese.
Da ich aus Österreich bin, ist es mir leider nicht möglich einmal im Monat an den Tegernsee zu fahren, um zu sehen ob es was Neues oder die Firma überhaupt noch gibt.

Von daher hoffe ich (auch im Namen aller anderen User hier) baldigst wieder etwas von Bionicon selbst zu Hören! 

Bis dahin wünsche ich viel Glück und frohes Schaffen!


----------



## evolove (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss auch noch ein paar Worte zu einem Evo Test-Event im Harz 2015 (Bad Harzburg) loswerden. Ich hatte Ende Mai 2015 daran teilgenommen. Ich glaube Bionicon hatte auf Ihrer Facebook-Seite Werbung dafür gemacht.

Anmelden musste man sich auf der HMTB Seite per Internetformular. Es gab 4 Termine am Samstag und Sonntag jeweils morgens und nachmittags. Leider hatte ich für samstags keinen Termin mehr bekommen und habe den am Sonntagmorgen genommen, d.h. es standen nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Testbikes in verschiedenen Größen und Varianten zur Verfügung, die allesamt von Bionicon mitgebracht wurden. Die Teilnahmebestätigung erfolgte per Email von HMTB.

Da ich damals von Berlin aus anreiste, hatte ich mir überlegt trotzdem schon am Samstag nach Bad Harzburg zur fahren und mit dem eigenen Bike eine schöne Tour zu machen. Aus Neugier fuhr ich dann doch zum Samstag Nachmittagstermin. Wie befürchtet waren alle Bikes vergeben. Mauri von HMTB lud mich dennoch ein die Tour mit dem eigenen Bike mitzufahren, was ich auch tat. Danach gab es dann Grillwurst und ein Tegernseer Bier von Renä und Schubi von Bionicon. Am Sonntagmorgen hatte ich dann meinen gebuchten Testride mit dem Evo.

Und das Ende vom Lied:  ein paar Tage später hatte ich dann mein Evo bestellt.

Grüße Martin


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juni 2017)

Also die Veranstaltung wurde von HMTB geplant. In Rücksprache mit HTMB waren keine Anmeldungen eingegangen und es wurden somit keine Testbikes angefordert, deswegen waren wir auch nicht dort vor Ort. Mit der Organisation vor Ort und den Touren haben wir nichts zu tun.

Und mal was anderes: Macht euch einfach mal keine Sorgen um uns. Wir sind gut beschäftigt, und es werden auch weiterhin tolle neue Sachen von uns kommen. Dass die Neuigkeiten (auch bezüglich rEVO) etwas spärlich und sehr zeitverzögert kommen, hat seine Gründe. Diese sind aber nicht besorgniserregender Natur. wir arbeiten mit hochdruck an all den Sachen, die ihr da auf den letzten seiten bemängelt. Nur das umzusetzen dauert eben.

So und nun viel Spaß:





Ich werde erstmal nicht kommentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (7. Juni 2017)

Na, sag ich doch. Nur in Ruhe arbeiten lassen


----------



## stefan1067 (7. Juni 2017)

Das ist doch mal ne Ansage.


----------



## bolg (7. Juni 2017)

Die Rendergrafik sieht ja schon mal höchst interessant aus


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Juni 2017)

Abkehr vom Bionicon-System?


bolg schrieb:


> Die Rendergrafik sieht ja schon mal höchst interessant aus


inwiefern?


----------



## slowbeat (7. Juni 2017)

Ich erinnere mich an:


Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst gerade an einem relativ "radikalen" 29er dran. Weniger Federweg, aber niedrig und flach..


Seien wir also gespannt.


----------



## bolg (7. Juni 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an:
> 
> Seien wir also gespannt.


 
@Asphaltsurfer - Das hatte ich auch noch im Kopf. Und nach der immer wiederkehrenden Kritik, dass BS wäre durch die neuen Geometrien überflüssig, ein Schritt zu mehr Bandbreite. Wobei mir persönlich nach wie vor das BS wichtigstes Kaufkriterium wäre!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Juni 2017)

Da passt ´ne trinkflasche dran, gut.
Und wo ist der motor, der das Bionicon system obsolet macht?
Und eine schraubenfeder! Worüber soll man denn dann noch fachsimpeln?
Wird das ding denn zu meinem 75sten fertig, damit ich damit wenigstens zur eisdiele schieben kann?


----------



## luCYnger (8. Juni 2017)

Brauchste kein B-system und keen Moder, wird n 29er, die rollen bekanntlich über alles leichter drüber, also auch über steile uphills


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Juni 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also die Veranstaltung wurde von HMTB geplant. In Rücksprache mit HTMB waren keine Anmeldungen eingegangen und es wurden somit keine Testbikes angefordert, deswegen waren wir auch nicht dort vor Ort. Mit der Organisation vor Ort und den Touren haben wir nichts zu tun.
> 
> Und mal was anderes: Macht euch einfach mal keine Sorgen um uns. Wir sind gut beschäftigt, und es werden auch weiterhin tolle neue Sachen von uns kommen. Dass die Neuigkeiten (auch bezüglich rEVO) etwas spärlich und sehr zeitverzögert kommen, hat seine Gründe. Diese sind aber nicht besorgniserregender Natur. wir arbeiten mit hochdruck an all den Sachen, die ihr da auf den letzten seiten bemängelt. Nur das umzusetzen dauert eben.
> 
> ...


Genau daran dachten wir zuerst auch. 
Während hier im Forum durchaus noch eine gewisse Akzeptanz für das Nichterscheinen von HMTB ersichtlich ist, sieht es allerdings in der realen Welt ganz anders aus!

Wenn sich niemand für die Räder interessiert oder keiner eine Tour buchen möchte und man sich entschließt, die Veranstaltung nicht durchzuführen, dann muss man diese zeitnah auch im Netz absagen. Alles andere ist halt einfach nur unprofessionell und/ oder unzuverlässig. 

Denn wer weiß schon, wie viele Interessierte tatsächlich vor Ort waren?

Wir fahren zu allen im Netz angekündigten Veranstaltungen die uns interessieren, ohne diese in irgendeiner Form auf Durchführung zu hinterfragen. Und bis auf diese eine Veranstaltung haben alle anderen Veranstaltungen tatsächlich auch stattgefunden. 

Wir waren z.B.an diesem WE bei Megazipline/ Harzdrenaline an der Rappbodetalsperre. Das können wir übrigens durchaus empfehlen.

Und das war relativ einfach, im Internet informieren, hinfahren, Spaß haben, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (8. Juni 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 611978



Im ersten Moment dachte ich an ein Trek Slash 

Aber dann warte ich mit dem Umspeichen meines Zweitlaufradsatzes noch etwas. Vielleicht wird es ja ein 29er


----------



## guruW (8. Juni 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Abkehr vom Bionicon-System?



der Dämpfer ist meines Erachtens nur als Platzhalter zu betrachten, sprich für mich noch keine konkrete Aussage, ob BS-System oder nicht oder Beides oder Stahl oder Luft oder oder oder. Beim Willow damals war die Anordnung zumindest ähnlich.

greez guru


----------



## guruW (8. Juni 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dass die Neuigkeiten (auch bezüglich rEVO) etwas spärlich und sehr zeitverzögert kommen, hat seine Gründe.



Sacki, nur mal so. Es geht ja nicht nur darum die unbändige Neugier und den Wissensdurst der Bionicon-Jünger hier im Forum zu stillen. So eine Webseite ist u.a. auch dazu gedacht, ernsten Interessenten die Auswahl und (hoffentlich) den Kauf des Bikes zu erleichtern (Lieferzeit und Verfügbarkeit hin oder her). Ich verstehe daher immer noch nicht, warum man nur ein (so gut wie) nicht mehr verfügbares Modell einsehen kann und nicht das künftige, aktuelle. Und wenn ihr nicht die Zeit dafür habt, dann sucht euch halt externe Hilfe. Das ist durchaus üblich in der Geschäftswelt. 

greez guru


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juni 2017)

guruW schrieb:


> Sacki, nur mal so. Es geht ja nicht nur darum die unbändige Neugier und den Wissensdurst der Bionicon-Jünger hier im Forum zu stillen. So eine Webseite ist u.a. auch dazu gedacht, ernsten Interessenten die Auswahl und (hoffentlich) den Kauf des Bikes zu erleichtern (Lieferzeit und Verfügbarkeit hin oder her). Ich verstehe daher immer noch nicht, warum man nur ein (so gut wie) nicht mehr verfügbares Modell einsehen kann und nicht das künftige, aktuelle. Und wenn ihr nicht die Zeit dafür habt, dann sucht euch halt externe Hilfe. Das ist durchaus üblich in der Geschäftswelt.
> 
> greez guru


Wenn ich etwas zu verkaufen habe, möchte ich es doch nicht unverkäuflich machen, indem ich mit einem kannibalisierenden Produkt, auf das es zu warten gilt, Leute von der Kaufentscheidung abhalte.
Letztlich ist die Menge an Interessenten für das Bioniconsystem eh recht überschaubar, da könnte trotz vermutlich anderer Bikecharakteristik der eine oder andere, der sich gerade das Evo anschaut, ins Grübeln kommen!
Und dass das Evo auch ohne Bioniconsystem ein Klassebike ist, hat sich halt nicht in ausreichendem maße herum gesprochen.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juni 2017)

Mein Gott, 29"  , was schreibt ihr hier für Zeug....bin heut morgen schweißgebadet aufgewacht und musste in die Garage rennen!
Entwarnung: Es ist nicht mutiert, alles in Ordnung


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Juni 2017)

Man muss eventuell wissen, dass nicht nur Bionicon Fahrer sondern auch mögliche Interessenten im Forum mitlesen. Und meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass dies dazu führt, dass dann ein anderer Hersteller ausgewählt wird. Ich finde das insgesamt übrigens nicht so schön aber es ist halt so.

Wer ein entsprechendes Rad sucht, informiert sich über das Web. Und wenn dort steht, dass du irgendwie gegen den Berg fährst, ein falsches Gabelöl sich in der Gabel befinden könnte, der Rahmen eventuell zu kurz oder der Lack nicht auf dem Rahmen hält, dann fällt es nicht besonders schwer, eine entsprechend andere  Kaufentscheidung zu fällen.

Wenn im Zuge dessen auch noch auffällt, dass das Forum eigentlich nicht mehr gepflegt wird, Neuheiten wie das rEVO welches für 2016 schon einmal angekündigt war, eventuell erst 2018 kommen könnte, dann greift der mögliche Interessent doch nicht auf ein EVO welches 2014 schon getestet wurde zurück, da er von jedem anderen Hersteller die vermeintlich moderneren Auslaufmodelle zum Jahresende fast hinterher geworfen bekommt.

Das ist übrigens eine rein konstruktive Kritik. Und diese bezieht sich ausschließlich auf meine gemachten Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (8. Juni 2017)

Hätte man auch gleich mit nem floating DW-Link machen können.
Mit kurzen Umlenkelementen und dem bionicon system könnte man soviel anstellen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juni 2017)

physshred schrieb:


> Hätte man auch gleich mit nem floating DW-Link machen können.
> Mit kurzen Umlenkelementen und dem bionicon system könnte man soviel anstellen.


da kommst du mit Lizenzzahlungen vermutlich gleich in einen ganz anderen Preisrahmen!
Aber die Idee gefällt mir, da wäre ich vermutlich wieder bei den ersten Käufern


----------



## Promontorium (8. Juni 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Wenn sich niemand für die Räder interessiert oder keiner eine Tour buchen möchte und man sich entschließt, die Veranstaltung nicht durchzuführen, dann muss man diese zeitnah auch im Netz absagen. Alles andere ist halt einfach nur unprofessionell und/ oder unzuverlässig.




Ohne das jetzt nochmal groß aufzuwärmen und schon gar nicht, Dich anzugreifen: Wenn sich keiner anmeldet, also 0 Interesse besteht, dann gibt es doch keinen Grund, das ganze öffentlichkeitswirksam abzusagen. Warum soll man so eine Veranstaltung absagen, wenn eh keiner hinkommt, das u.U. nicht mal liest?


----------



## bolg (8. Juni 2017)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Brauchste kein B-system und keen Moder, wird n 29er, die rollen bekanntlich über alles leichter drüber, also auch über steile uphills


 Genau das wäre eben zu testen! Aber vielleicht muss ich den Berg ja nicht im stehen hoch fahren, wenn ich das BS auch noch habe.


----------



## slowbeat (8. Juni 2017)

Was wäre denn so schlimm an einem 29er Rad ohne Geoverstellung? Ist doch prima, wenn man sich breiter aufstellen möchte und den Klassiker im Programm behält.


----------



## physshred (8. Juni 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> da kommst du mit Lizenzzahlungen vermutlich gleich in einen ganz anderen Preisrahmen!
> Aber die Idee gefällt mir, da wäre ich vermutlich wieder bei den ersten Käufern


Die VPP patente von SC sind abgelaufen, bzw. nicht mehr verlängert worden. Inwiefern der DW-ish link überhaupt eine Weiterentwicklung darstellt ist vor Gericht nicht zweifelsfrei geklärt worden. Gegen Giant hat er verloren. Vor dem Hintergrund ist er glaub ich auch nicht mehr so teuer wie vor dem Rechtsstreit.


----------



## hulster (9. Juni 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Genau daran dachten wir zuerst auch.
> Während hier im Forum durchaus noch eine gewisse Akzeptanz für das Nichterscheinen von HMTB ersichtlich ist, sieht es allerdings in der realen Welt ganz anders aus!
> 
> Wenn sich niemand für die Räder interessiert oder keiner eine Tour buchen möchte und man sich entschließt, die Veranstaltung nicht durchzuführen, dann muss man diese zeitnah auch im Netz absagen. Alles andere ist halt einfach nur unprofessionell und/ oder unzuverlässig.
> ...



Zumal ich mich Frage, was so ne Firma wie HMTB erwartet. Ist Bionicon SC? Da weiß man dass die Leute einem die Türe einrennen und jeder mal auf so nem teureren Hobel sitzen möchte. Aber Bionicon? Da würde ich selbst as Fan nicht auf die Idee kommen nen Termin zu vereinbaren. Auf so nen Stress hab ich in meiner Freizeit gar keinen Bock. 
Ich seh das im Gegenteil genau andersrum. HMTB hätte den Termin auf jeden Fall halten müssen um für sich und die Marke präsenz zu zeigen. 
Nicht zuletzt - wie hier schon erwähnt. Wäre eine frühzeitige Absage DAS MINDESTE gewesen.
Da die Vorführräder nicht bestellt wurden und Bionicon für solche Aktionen mit Sicherheit nicht bis zur letzten Minute Gewehr bei Fuß steht, muss das ausreichend vorher entschieden worden sein.
Bionicon sollte sich - aber das ist meine Meinung - bei sowas auch nicht ganz aus der Pflicht nehmen. Wenn angekündigt wird, dass nun auch lokal vertreiben werden soll, sollte man zumindest mit auf eine ordentliche Kommunkation spriche Absage achten. Denn dass das nicht nur auf HTMB zurückfällt sieht man selbst bei den Fanboys hier. Und ob man sich sowas als kleiner Hersteller leisten kann.....


----------



## Deleted 325120 (16. Juni 2017)

guruW schrieb:


> ich war am Samstag vor Ort und kann zumindest euch dahingehend beruhigen, dass Bionicon noch steht und alle wohlauf sind.
> 
> Die Fabrik in Taiwan hatte die Lieferung der neuen Rahmen versaut, sämtliche Sitzrohrstreben waren unbrauchbar.
> 
> ...



Das wäre dann ja morgen der Fall oder?


----------



## guruW (20. Juni 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ja morgen der Fall oder?



eigentlich schon, du kannst ja mal vorbeifahren und nachschauen 

greez guru


----------



## slimane- (29. Juni 2017)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/eurobike-2017-bionicon-revo/a36487.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (29. Juni 2017)

http://www.sportgaudi.at/2017/06/bionicon-revo-ein-bike-mit-niesche/

http://enduro-mtb.com/mountainbike-neuheiten-2018-eurobike-media-days/


----------



## bartos0815 (29. Juni 2017)

slimane- schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/eurobike-2017-bionicon-revo/a36487.html


Naja nicht wirklich revolutionär! Leicht angepasste Masse. Neue Ausstattungen. Warum die schrottigen x Fusion Dämpfer? 
Dafür Vertrieb über Händler , wird sich wohl auf das Preis Leistungsverhältnis negativ auswirken.... keine eigene Gabel mehr?


----------



## ABBiker (29. Juni 2017)

Wie kommst Du zu der Aussage, dass die X-Fusion Dämpfer schrottig sind? Ich habe bisher keinen ausprobiert, aber nur weil es nicht Fox oder Rockshox ist?


----------



## bartos0815 (29. Juni 2017)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zu der Aussage, dass die X-Fusion Dämpfer schrottig sind? Ich habe bisher keinen ausprobiert, aber nur weil es nicht Fox oder Rockshox ist?


Weil deren Technik vorallem die luftkammern nicht mehr stand der Technik sind. Die Konkurrenz ist da deutlich weiter. Da wird offenbar auch weiterentwickelt während x Fusion seit Jahren gleich ist.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Juni 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Weil deren Technik vorallem die luftkammern nicht mehr stand der Technik sind. Die Konkurrenz ist da deutlich weiter. Da wird offenbar auch weiterentwickelt während x Fusion seit Jahren gleich ist.


Vllt. weil sie funktionieren? Ich fahre gerade einen Float X2 und hatte vorher am Evo einen XFusion Air HLR. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber der XFusion war super und brauchte sich nicht vor dem X2 verstecken!

Wer bist du, dass du den Stand der Technik definieren kannst? Profi? Konstrukteur?
Bin gespannt!


----------



## bartos0815 (29. Juni 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Vllt. weil sie funktionieren? Ich fahre gerade einen Float X2 und hatte vorher am Evo einen XFusion Air HLR. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber der XFusion war super und brauchte sich nicht vor dem X2 verstecken!
> 
> Wer bist du, dass du den Stand der Technik definieren kannst? Profi? Konstrukteur?
> Bin gespannt!


Sich selbst befüllende negativkammern sind stand der technik, da bei allen bekannten Dämpferherstellern vorhanden. X fusion setzt halt auf eine einmalbefüllte negativkammer die häufig resetet werden muss, dazu sehr klein gehalten ist und durch keinerlei Druckausgleich mit der positivkammer das ansprchverhalten sowie die gesamte kennlinie negativ beeinflusst. Wer ständig seine Luftkammer reseten will um einen halbwegs funktionierenden Dämpfer zu haben kann es ja tun, stand der Technik ist das wohl kaum...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Juni 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Sich selbst befüllende negativkammern sind stand der technik, da bei allen bekannten Dämpferherstellern vorhanden. X fusion setzt halt auf eine einmalbefüllte negativkammer die häufig resetet werden muss, dazu sehr klein gehalten ist und durch keinerlei Druckausgleich mit der positivkammer das ansprchverhalten sowie die gesamte kennlinie negativ beeinflusst. Wer ständig seine Luftkammer reseten will um einen halbwegs funktionierenden Dämpfer zu haben kann es ja tun, stand der Technik ist das wohl kaum...


Nur weil also die meisten Firmen das so machen ist das Stand der Technik und damit anscheinend automatisch die beste Lösung.
Wie oft in den letzten Jahren sind Firmen mit Dingen gekommen, die lange in der Mottenkiste verschwunden waren und präsentieren dies nun als ganz tolle neue Entwicklung? Man muss ja nur an Einfachantriebe denken.
Bei jeder technischen Lösung gibt es Vor- und Nachteile. So sicher auch bei der Befüllung der Negativkammer. So sorgt das ständige Gleiten über den Bypass zur Negativkammer sicher auch nicht für verlängertes Leben der Dichtungen.
Aber wenn du den XFusion Vector Air nicht gefahren sein solltest, dann solltest du vorsichtiger mit solchen Pauschalurteilen sein!


----------



## bartos0815 (29. Juni 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Nur weil also die meisten Firmen das so machen ist das Stand der Technik und damit anscheinend automatisch die beste Lösung.
> Wie oft in den letzten Jahren sind Firmen mit Dingen gekommen, die lange in der Mottenkiste verschwunden waren und präsentieren dies nun als ganz tolle neue Entwicklung? Man muss ja nur an Einfachantriebe denken.
> Bei jeder technischen Lösung gibt es Vor- und Nachteile. So sicher auch bei der Befüllung der Negativkammer. So sorgt das ständige Gleiten über den Bypass zur Negativkammer sicher auch nicht für verlängertes Leben der Dichtungen.
> Aber wenn du den XFusion Vector Air nicht gefahren sein solltest, dann solltest du vorsichtiger mit solchen Pauschalurteilen sein!


Mag schon sein, dass die Dichtungen beim gleiten über die ausgleichsöffnung erhöht beansprucht werden, die Vorteile der sich selbst ausgleichenden luftkammern stehen dabei sicher an erster Stelle. Dazu kann über vergrößerte negativkammern die kennlinie entsprechend linearisiert werden, das anprechverhalten verbessert werden. 
Wenn man sich die Ausrüstung von bikes ansieht, spielt x Fusion wenn überhaupt,nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wenn x Fusion dann eher im einsteigersegment. 
Einen Vorteil hat x Fusion trotzdem, da sie jahrelang nichts ändern an den Dämpfern sind wenigstens Ersatzteile lang genug erhältlich. Bei den anderen Herstellern gibts ja jedes Jahr was neues, womit irgendwann die Ersatzteile für ältere Jahrgänge fehlen....


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Juni 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Ausrüstung von bikes ansieht, spielt x Fusion wenn überhaupt,nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wenn x Fusion dann eher im einsteigersegment.


Das stimmt zwar, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen liegt das nicht an der Qualität. Hast du denn von Evo-Fahrern Kritik an Vector oder MEtric gehört? Ich nicht. Für mein Pivot hätte ich gern eine Metric mit dem Bionicon-Innenleben gehabt. Aber Bionicon darf die anscheinend nicht rausrücken und so war für einen vernünftigen Taler kaum an eine Metric ranzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (29. Juni 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, dass die Dichtungen beim gleiten über die ausgleichsöffnung erhöht beansprucht werden, die Vorteile der sich selbst ausgleichenden luftkammern stehen dabei sicher an erster Stelle. Dazu kann über vergrößerte negativkammern die kennlinie entsprechend linearisiert werden, das anprechverhalten verbessert werden.
> Wenn man sich die Ausrüstung von bikes ansieht, spielt x Fusion wenn überhaupt,nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wenn x Fusion dann eher im einsteigersegment.
> Einen Vorteil hat x Fusion trotzdem, da sie jahrelang nichts ändern an den Dämpfern sind wenigstens Ersatzteile lang genug erhältlich. Bei den anderen Herstellern gibts ja jedes Jahr was neues, womit irgendwann die Ersatzteile für ältere Jahrgänge fehlen....



Naja, nicht umsonst hat Sacki ja mal ne Kleinserie mit Teilen gemacht, um den HLR auf sich selbst ausgleichende Negativkammer umzubauen.


----------



## skask (29. Juni 2017)

Auch bei Bionicon kein 26" mehr


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juni 2017)

Sicher?


----------



## slowbeat (30. Juni 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Naja, nicht umsonst hat Sacki ja mal ne Kleinserie mit Teilen gemacht, um den HLR auf sich selbst ausgleichende Negativkammer umzubauen.


Hat er nicht. Er hat eine dual air Luftkammer gebaut mit riesiger. Negativkammer.


----------



## skask (30. Juni 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sicher?


Nachdem angeblich alle Varianten erwähnt wurden ist ja nichts dabei. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja doch noch passende Sitzstreben für 26".


----------



## bartos0815 (30. Juni 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hat er nicht. Er hat eine dual air Luftkammer gebaut mit riesiger. Negativkammer.


und das aus gutem grund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Juni 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> und das aus gutem grund.


Das mit dem guten Grund relativiert sich, wenn man weiß, dass Besitzer des X2 meist direkt die maximale 
Anzahl Spacer in die Luftkammer packen, wegen der fehlenden Unterstützung im Midstroke. Da könnte eine kleinere Negativkammer auch helfen. Einen Tod muss man meist sterben.


----------



## luCYnger (30. Juni 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hat er nicht. Er hat eine dual air Luftkammer gebaut mit riesiger. Negativkammer.


..und damit funktioniert der Vector noch um einiges besser als original schon 
Und bietet noch zusätzliche Optionen im Abstimmungs-Nirvana


----------



## skask (30. Juni 2017)

Irgendwie finde ich die Revos schicker als die Evos. Sehen etwas edler aus, nicht so gewaltsam gewollt von der Farbgebung her.


----------



## bartos0815 (30. Juni 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Das mit dem guten Grund relativiert sich, wenn man weiß, dass Besitzer des X2 meist direkt die maximale
> Anzahl Spacer in die Luftkammer packen, wegen der fehlenden Unterstützung im Midstroke. Da könnte eine kleinere Negativkammer auch helfen. Einen Tod muss man meist sterben.


eine kleine negativkammer sorgt aber für eine s-förmige kennlinie. hohes losbrechmoment, flache durchhängende mitte, dann kommts drauf an wie groß die positivluftkammer ist. eine große negativkammer wirkt der anfangs s kurve entgegen und linearisiert die kennlinie. endprogression kann mittels spacer ja einfach angepasst werden. midstroke support kommt hauptsächlich aufgrund der größeren negtivkammern zustande...


----------



## skask (30. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich die große Luftkammer mit Spacern zuknalle ist sie aber wieder klein.


----------



## bartos0815 (30. Juni 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Wenn ich die große Luftkammer mit Spacern zuknalle ist sie aber wieder klein.


korrekt.


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juni 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Nachdem angeblich alle Varianten erwähnt wurden ist ja nichts dabei. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja doch noch passende Sitzstreben für 26".


Vom rEvo gibt's anscheinend kein 26" mehr.
Evo denke ich schon.


----------



## skask (30. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht gibt's ja einen EVO Abverkauf? Eigentlich bin ich mit dem Reed ja zufrieden, aber irgendwie fehlt was. Oder habe ich gerade GAS, kann auch sein.


----------



## mzonq (30. Juni 2017)

Jetzt musste ich aber auch erstmal googeln was GAS ist...   da sag mal einer im Internet kann man nix lernen 

habe ich auch laufend....must resist!!

bin auf das 29er Bionicon gespannt....must resist!!!


----------



## bolg (30. Juni 2017)

Bis jetzt passt noch nichts zur Konstruktionszeichnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (30. Juni 2017)

Stand jetzt ist mir das zu wenig Innovation, um von einem Alva 185 coil zu upgraden.


----------



## slowbeat (30. Juni 2017)

physshred schrieb:


> Stand jetzt ist mir das zu wenig Innovation, um von einem Alva 185 coil zu upgraden.


Was fehlt dir denn?


----------



## physshred (1. Juli 2017)

29" mit 170-100mm vorne und 170 mm hinten, bionicon system, (virtueller) hoher Drehpunkt, Double Agent mit der Möglichkeit einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen.


----------



## luCYnger (1. Juli 2017)

DA als USD bitte und von 26 bis 29 muss man alles einbauen können, was man hat 
Meinetwegen mit Geometrieanpassung on-the-run über B-system . Aber nur, wenn es sich in jeder Position gleich leicht treten läßt 
Dat wär mal Innovation.
Ansonsten, gibts für mich keinen Grund für was neues. Die Evos tuns mir noch wunderbar


----------



## ABBiker (1. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mir nochmal die Ausstattungsliste der rEVOs aus dem Bike-Magazin link angeschaut. Überrascht mich, dass weiterhin die Kindshock LEV anstatt der Bikeyoke Revive angeboten wird. Ich hatte fest mit der Revive gerechnet.


----------



## slimane- (1. Juli 2017)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nochmal die Ausstattungsliste der rEVOs aus dem Bike-Magazin link angeschaut. Überrascht mich, dass weiterhin die Kindshock LEV anstatt der Bikeyoke Revive angeboten wird. Ich hatte fest mit der Revive gerechnet.



Hat mich auch überrascht. Vielleicht werden aber auch nur noch die lagernden LEVs verbaut, um dann anschließend auf die Revive zu wechseln 

Der Logik nach müssten auch Novatec statt DT Laufradsätze verbaut werden...

Positiv finde ich den Wechsel von Avid zu Magura  (zumindest bei den höherwertigeren Spec's)


----------



## slowbeat (2. Juli 2017)

Ich verstehe das Genörgel überhaupt nicht.
Dass die Geometrie bezüglich Oberrohr und Sitzrohr angepasst wird ist ewig bekannt. Jetzt kommt halt hinten noch Platz für dicke Pellen dazu. Ist doch auch super, wenn man das mag.




physshred schrieb:


> 29" mit 170-100mm vorne und 170 mm hinten, bionicon system, (virtueller) hoher Drehpunkt, Double Agent mit der Möglichkeit einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen.


Ich glaub nicht, dass mit VPP eine Überstreckung des Hecks so möglich ist, wie jetzt. Und dazu ist VPP sicher auch keine universelle Antwort auf eine nie gestellte Frage. Für ne 170mm 29"DA gibt es definitiv zu wenig Bedarf, das wäre ruinös.
Und wenn mein Zerspaner mal wieder Luft hat, wird es auch eine DA mit Winkelsteuersatz in einem Fahrrad geben. Aber in nem Hardtail. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Steuerwinkel auf DH-Niveau am Enduro wirklich sinnvoll ist. 



luCYnger schrieb:


> ..und damit funktioniert der Vector noch um einiges besser als original schon
> Und bietet noch zusätzliche Optionen im Abstimmungs-Nirvana


Ja, das Nirvana ist echt übel. Ich hab mir da was zurecht gedreht, das ist objektiv betrachtet sicher der größte Murks.


----------



## Sackmann (3. August 2017)

Meine Größe


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. August 2017)

Ist das L oder XL? Ich vermute, 480mm Reach wird wohl XL sein. 76Grad Sitzwinkel? 
Sehr kurzes Sitzrohr, da wird mancher jubeln. Das sieht ja lecker aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (3. August 2017)

Ich sagte: MEINE Größe. Mehr Infos gibt´s dazu nicht.  Zieht selbst eure Schlüsse!
Ich dürft gerne spekulieren!

Man sieht sich auf der Eurobike!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. August 2017)

Da ich ja deine Größe kenne, ist dein Hinweis KEINE Hilfe, da du ja an der Grenze zwischen L und XL liegst. Bei dem kurzen Oberrohr durch den steilen Sitzwinkel hoffe ich ja, dass es sich hier um L handelt. Dafür spricht das sehr kurze Sitzrohr, wenn es wirklich XL ist. Diese Geometrie vor einem halben Jahr, dann säße ich jetzt vielleicht nicht auf meinem Pivot, so geil es auch ist. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## moser7 (3. August 2017)

Vielleicht kann man sich ja SEINE JEWEILS EIGENE Größe anfertigen lassen...


----------



## Sackmann (3. August 2017)

Also wer mich kennt, der weiß, dass ich kein Freund von allzu kurzen Sitzrohren bin. Ein 470mm Sitzrohr für Leute mit >190 ist einfach Blödsinn (für die große Masse).


----------



## physshred (7. August 2017)

Warum würde ich einen block lock steuersatz verbauen, wenn man keine Doppelbrücke hat? s. Bionicon FB Seite...


----------



## Sackmann (7. August 2017)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. 
Den Block Lock braucht man doch gerade, wenn man keine Doppelbrücke hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (7. August 2017)

achso, ich dachte man nimmt das damit die Holme nicht gegen das steuerrohr schlagen. Schade :-(


----------



## Felger (8. August 2017)

mehr dazu
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bio...fuer-alles-was-so-richtig-spass-macht.853060/


----------



## physshred (9. August 2017)

Das Ding ist nett, aber kein Ersatz für einen Freerider.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. August 2017)

Und was machen wir jetzt damit?


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2017)

Na das kommt doch auch noch. Und es kommt sogar nochwas zur Eurobike.


----------



## hulster (11. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und was machen wir jetzt damit?



Der Name ist falsch, müßte heißen:

"E-statt-B"

Optisch finde ich, haben sie es noch relativ schlank wirken lassen. Bleibt denen wohl auch nix anderes übrig, als den Markt mit abzugrasen.
Gewicht habe ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## skask (30. August 2017)

Die neue Homepage unter www.bionicon.eu ist recht schick geworden. Finde ich.

Und so austauschbare Ausfallenden wie beim engine könnte man doch auch beim (r)EVO machen. Für die 26" Fraktion wie mich  . Finde ich.


----------



## physshred (30. August 2017)

Schräger Text geht gar nicht!!!

Der Rest der Page ist nett gemacht. Meinen Geschmack trifft es zwar nicht, aber Hauptsache es tut sich was... Hoffentlich mit mehr Blog Posts und long travel 29er


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. August 2017)

Ich finde, dass der neue Kurzfilm wirklich klasse geworden ist!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (31. August 2017)

Der längere Film unter "Team" ist klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (31. August 2017)

"Klasse" ist noch untertrieben für das blaue und grüne rEVO!


----------



## Sackmann (1. September 2017)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. September 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass der neue Kurzfilm wirklich klasse geworden ist!


Ich habe mich über diesen wieder gefreut. Und ja, die schräge darstellung ist für die titelseite OK, aber dann möchte ich gern wieder entspannt lesen.


----------



## saturno (1. September 2017)

damit man das bike auch mal sieht


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. September 2017)

nettes Frauenbike


----------



## skask (1. September 2017)

Mir fehlt das gewisse Etwas. Könnte auch Ghost oder Trek draufstehen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. September 2017)

Man, seid ihr wieder negativ. Ist doch super, wenn es was neues von Bionicon gibt.


----------



## pfiff (2. September 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Mir fehlt das gewisse Etwas. Könnte auch Ghost oder Trek draufstehen.



Wenn ich es richtig sehe, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Bikes kein Pressfit am Tretlager und außen verlegte Leitungen. Finde ich beides super.


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2017)

pfiff schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Bikes kein Pressfit am Tretlager und außen verlegte Leitungen. Finde ich beides super.


Ich auch! Dafür hat es aber 29".....also nix für mich (persönlich!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (2. September 2017)

Wenn es so fährt wie ein Trek und nur ein Drittel davon kostet....Ist doch super.
Aber mir gefällt es schon gut....Ich glaub ich muss Mitte 2018 mal an den Tegernsee


----------



## Helltone (2. September 2017)

saturno schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 639380
> 
> damit man das bike auch mal sieht


Über weitere (helle) Bilder würde ich mich freuen. Von den Daten und Design finde ich es interessant. Klasse, dass es ein neues Modell gibt.


----------



## skask (2. September 2017)

pfiff schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Bikes kein Pressfit am Tretlager und außen verlegte Leitungen. Finde ich beides super.


Das ist ein bisschen arg wenig als Erkennungsmerkmal. Ein ICB 2 erkenne ich gleich als Alutech, ein Banshee als solches, ein Cannondale an der Lefty.... Ein Santa Cruz oder Intense braucht auch keinen Markennamen.

Kratz mal den Bionicon Schriftzug ab und mach ne Umfrage. Da wird der Name Bionicon weit hinten kommen. Finde ich schade. (29 finde ich auch schade, sieht bei meinen 1,79 immer aus wie ein Kinderrad mit zu großen Rädern.)


----------



## physshred (2. September 2017)

schon irgendwie nett, aber seid ihr das mal am Grubereck, Risserkogel oder Siebenhütten gefahren?


----------



## Sackmann (3. September 2017)

Wieso fragst du?


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2017)

Er will wohl wissen, wie es sich stolperbiken läßt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (3. September 2017)

Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber die Trails sind der Durchschnitt, wenn man sich abseits der gängigen blah blah Trailmaps bewegt.


----------



## Promontorium (6. September 2017)




----------



## ABBiker (6. September 2017)

Das Tyke gefällt mir, das rEvo sowieso. War irgendwo zu lesen, ab wann das rEvo bestellbar bzw. lieferbar sein wird? Kann ggf. @Sackmann dazu etwas sagen? Ein Kollege ist mein Evo gefahren und will jetzt unbedingt das rEvo. Anderseits ist gerade überall Ausverkauf und der Spätsommer bzw. Herbst wird auch noch schöne Tage bringen. Blöd wenn man da kein Bike hat.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (7. September 2017)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Das Tyke gefällt mir, das rEvo sowieso. War irgendwo zu lesen, ab wann das rEvo bestellbar bzw. lieferbar sein wird? Kann ggf. @Sackmann dazu etwas sagen? Ein Kollege ist mein Evo gefahren und will jetzt unbedingt das rEvo. Anderseits ist gerade überall Ausverkauf und der Spätsommer bzw. Herbst wird auch noch schöne Tage bringen. Blöd wenn man da kein Bike hat.


Mein Bikekumpel hat das neue rEvo seit einer Woche bereits im Keller stehen. D. h. ist schon am Tegernsee erhältlich.
Wunderschönes Bike in Black Anno!


----------



## slowbeat (9. September 2017)

@Sackmann Wie sieht denn die Zukunft der DA aus?
Formula hat ja grad ne 27,5+ und 29" taugliche Plattform vorgestellt mit 35er Durchmesser. 
Gibts ne mittelfristige Hoffnung auf eine eigene Gabel für größere Laufräder?


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2017)

Bezüglich der DA gibt´s nichts Neues zu vermelden.


----------



## physshred (20. September 2017)

X-fusion hat jetzt eine long-travel 29" Gabel mit 36 mm Standrohren im Angebot

Da sollte doch ein schritt nach 29" und 36er Standrohre möglich sein?


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. Oktober 2017)

@Sackmann 

Facebook verlinkt auf alte Homepage (sowohl der Link als auch der Einkaufsbutton)

Google findet die neue Homepage nicht - bei Stichwort Bionicon kommt nur die Alte

Nur wer www.bionicon.eu eingibt, kann online Revo und Engine kaufen 

Nur als kleine Anregung


----------



## slimane- (2. Oktober 2017)

Anregung 2:

 https://www.bionicon.eu/blog/blog-artikel/news/cooming-soon-bionicon-mashup-und-tyke/

"Demnächst dürfen wir bei uns im Sortiment zwei neue Bikes begrüßen: die Modelle Mashup und Tyke von BIONICON. Mit dem BIONICON Mashup ergänzen wir unser Angebot durch ein Gravelbike. Dank einem intelligenten Laufradkonzept können beim BIONICON Mashup die Räder von 27,5 Zoll zu 29 Zoll (700c) ausgetauscht werden - und umgekehrt. Je nach Laufrad kann man mit dem BIONICON Mashup also über ebene Straßen flitzen oder über holprige Pisten brettern. *Mit an Board ist natürlich auch unser einzigartiges BIONICON ClimbAir® System*."

Also entweder ich steh derbe auf'm Schlauch oder in der Beschreibung stimmt was nicht


----------



## lupilu (6. Oktober 2017)

Anregung 3
in dem Blog Artikel hat noch einmal der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen

_Das BIONICON Tyke ist als Trailbike eine echte Rennmaschine im Gelände. Features, wie ein kürzeres Cockpit und 29 Zoll dicke Reifen sorgen für Fahrspaß pur! *Ohne zusätzliche Federung am Hinterbau* können Biker mit dem BIONICON Tyke durch die Trails jagen. Es ist dabei genauso dynamisch wie ein All-Mountain Bike, kann aber mit einer höheren Stabilität punkten.


_
Hier auch gleich noch die Frage wann gibt's mehr Infos zum Tyke ( Preise Specs.etc)  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2017)

Es klingt zwar seltsam, aber eine gabelabsenkung könnte man auch ohne dämpfer erreichen. Das Bionicon system in der gabel und ein puffervolumen dazu könnten reichen. Ob es leicht verstellbar wäre? Aber ich vermute trotzdem, dass sich hier jemand vertan hat.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Oktober 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es klingt zwar seltsam, aber eine gabelabsenkung könnte man auch ohne dämpfer erreichen. Das Bionicon system in der gabel und ein puffervolumen dazu könnten reichen. Ob es leicht verstellbar wäre? Aber ich vermute trotzdem, dass sich hier jemand vertan hat.


Das ginge sogar ohne Puffervolumen, einfach indem man Luft von der Positivkammer in die Negativkammer leitet. Bei der DA geht das doch wunderbar, wenn man vergisst, die Klappe von dem Tauchrohr zu schließen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Das ginge sogar ohne Puffervolumen, einfach indem man Luft von der Positivkammer in die Negativkammer leitet. Bei der DA geht das doch wunderbar, wenn man vergisst, die Klappe von dem Tauchrohr zu schließen.


Wie recht du hast! Ist mir gerade letztens auf dem trail passiert. Auf einer kräftigen anakonda-wurzel setzt das linke pedal auf. Als folge stieß mein knie heftig gegen den lenker. Die nächsten 20 m bergab hing ich nach vorn im lenker mit einem üblen fahrverhalten. Der grund war schnell gefunden. Mit dem knie hatte ich die systemklappe hochgeschlagen, obwohl ich sie in kenntnis des problems mit einem ummantelten draht gesichert hatte. Die umschichtung der luft wie du sie beschriebst, lässt die gabel tief eintauchen und so bleiben.
Ich hatte schon gleich nach der auslieferung des rades moniert, dass in diesem konstruktiven detail eine gefahrenquelle liegt. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich da irgendetwas geändert hat.


----------



## hulster (6. Oktober 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wie recht du hast! Ist mir gerade letztens auf dem trail passiert. Auf einer kräftigen anakonda-wurzel setzt das linke pedal auf. Als folge stieß mein knie heftig gegen den lenker. Die nächsten 20 m bergab hing ich nach vorn im lenker mit einem üblen fahrverhalten. Der grund war schnell gefunden. Mit dem knie hatte ich die systemklappe hochgeschlagen, obwohl ich sie in kenntnis des problems mit einem ummantelten draht gesichert hatte. Die umschichtung der luft wie du sie beschriebst, lässt die gabel tief eintauchen und so bleiben.
> Ich hatte schon gleich nach der auslieferung des rades moniert, dass in diesem konstruktiven detail eine gefahrenquelle liegt. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich da irgendetwas geändert hat.



Bist doch sonst recht erfinderisch. Nachdem mir das 2x passiert ist, hab ich nen schmalen Kabelbinder drum gemacht. Nen O-Ring aus der Aldi Großpackung sollte es auch tun. Sollte auf jeden Fall dauerhafter sein, als Draht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Bist doch sonst recht erfinderisch. Nachdem mir das 2x passiert ist, hab ich nen schmalen Kabelbinder drum gemacht. Nen O-Ring aus der Aldi Großpackung sollte es auch tun. Sollte auf jeden Fall dauerhafter sein, als Draht.


Danke, ich nehm es mir zur herzen.


----------



## hulster (7. Oktober 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Danke, ich nehm es mir zur herzen.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Oktober 2017)

Sackis Rad:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike-der-woche-spot-bikes-mayhem-29-von-ibc-user-sackmann.858609/


----------



## physshred (20. Oktober 2017)

ein schickes Teil. Vor allem die Hope/Trickstuff Bremse. Mir persönlich ein bisschen zu Karbonlastig.


----------



## pfalz (30. Oktober 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Das ginge sogar ohne Puffervolumen, einfach indem man Luft von der Positivkammer in die Negativkammer leitet. Bei der DA geht das doch wunderbar, wenn man vergisst, die Klappe von dem Tauchrohr zu schließen.



Funktioniert problemlos, fahre eine Metric mit bionicon 2x2 Air-Kartusche und Absenkung am 'Fremdfabrikat'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (18. November 2017)

Hallo Sacki,
wolltet ihr nicht nach der Eurobike die Preise und die geplanten Liefertermine für das Tyke bekannt geben? 
Ich gehe davon aus das sich viele Leute, genau wie ich,  2018 ein neues Bike kaufen wollen.
Wir fangen eigentlich jetzt an zu suchen und zu vergleichen was uns am besten zusagt.Das Tyke würde schon mal in die engere Auswahl kommen aber leider weiß ich nicht ob es überhaupt in mein Budget passt und ob es im Frühjahr lieferbar sein wird.
Für ein paar genauere Infos wären bestimmt viele dankbar.

MfG Stefan


----------



## stefan1067 (26. November 2017)

Hallo ??????
Ist das Bionicon Team gemeinsam im Urlaub,oder sind alle krank,oder, oder, oder ?
Früher habt Ihr auf gestellte Fragen immer geantwortet und das war top. In letzter Zeit kränkelt ihr aber in diese Beziehung ganz schön.

MfG Stefan


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. November 2017)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Hallo ??????
> Ist das Bionicon Team gemeinsam im Urlaub,oder sind alle krank,oder, oder, oder ?
> Früher habt Ihr auf gestellte Fragen immer geantwortet und das war top. In letzter Zeit kränkelt ihr aber in diese Beziehung ganz schön.
> 
> MfG Stefan


Hast sicher nicht unrecht, aber der Sacki hatte angekündigt zukünftig weniger aktiv im Forum zu sein. Unter anderem wegen merkwürdiger Kommentare mancher User, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er aus verschiedenen Gründen momentan viel zu tun hat (neue Modelle, eigener Laden..)


----------



## stefan1067 (26. November 2017)

Du magst ja auch recht haben.
Aber hier sind nunmal potentielle Kunden. Und diese Kunden möchten gern ein paar Infos.
Ich will die Jungs bei Bionicon ja nicht auf den Cent oder Tag genau festnageln aber so eine grobe Richtung wäre nicht schlecht.
Wo sollen wir denn sonst Infos her bekommen?
Die Homepage ist nicht aktuell, auf Facebook steht auch nichts.
Es gab Zeiten zu denen ich meine Hand für den Service von Bionicon in das Feuer gelegt hätte. Da bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher.
Das war mal eine große Stärke von ihnen. 

MfG Stefan


----------



## mzonq (26. November 2017)

Na ja, nur weil die keinen Internetbeauftragten haben ist der Service nicht schlecht. Hatte mir vor Kurzem die Luftleitungen an der Gabel abgerissen... angerufen, bestellt und bezahlt und die Ersatzteile waren am nächsten Tag unterwegs.
Was aber nicht heißen soll, daß ein Internetbeauftragter, der sich um FB, Webseite und IBC kümmert, eine schlechte Idee wäre....
Bin auch gerade am Suchen nach nem 29er. Ghost SLAMR, Kona Process 153 und Tyke sind in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## stefan1067 (26. November 2017)

Ok. Da bin ich wohl über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Der Reparatur und Ersatzteilservice ist wirklich top und andere Firmen können sich davon eine Scheibe abscheiden. 
Ich bemängel mehr den Informationsfluss zu den Kunden.Und gerade dieser war früher viel besser. 
Hier haben sie im Moment Nachholbedarf und es wäre schön wenn sie das in naher Zukunft in Griff bekommen. 

MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (26. November 2017)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Ok. Da bin ich wohl über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Der Reparatur und Ersatzteilservice ist wirklich top und andere Firmen können sich davon eine Scheibe abscheiden.
> Ich bemängel mehr den Informationsfluss zu den Kunden.Und gerade dieser war früher viel besser.
> Hier haben sie im Moment Nachholbedarf und es wäre schön wenn sie das in naher Zukunft in Griff bekommen.
> 
> MfG Stefan



Also ich fühle mich als Kunde schlecht betreut,/eraten, wenn der Hersteller NICHT direkt erreichbar ist. Forum ist nice to have.
Du kannst da jederzeit anrufen oder ne Mail schicken. Sacki tritt nunmal kürzer und nen Anderen gibt es nunmal nicht.


----------



## Felger (27. November 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> ...Kona Process 153...



oh ja - das hab ich mir auch schon genauer angesehen - aber stolzer Preis - mal Probefahren...



mzonq schrieb:


> und Tyke sind in der engeren Auswahl.



hier hab ich ja hier (glaube ich ) auch schon angefragt - ab wann wäre denn Probefahrt möglich


----------



## mzonq (28. November 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> oh ja - das hab ich mir auch schon genauer angesehen - aber stolzer Preis - mal Probefahren...
> 
> hier hab ich ja hier (glaube ich ) auch schon angefragt - ab wann wäre denn Probefahrt möglich



Ja, das Process ist schon ziemlich geil (schön lang lang selbst in L und kurze Kettenstreben und auch schön verarbeitet) aber für die Austattung auch ziemlich teuer, habs mir mal angeschaut....ist halt kein Versender und die Austattung ist etwas mager...komische Bremsen, Yari anstatt Lyric....wird zwar alles funktionieren, aber mittlerweile ist man ja auch verwöhnt.  
Oder man sieht es als langfristiges Tuningobjekt. Allerdings habe ich da so meine Problem mit: 4000€ ausgeben und dann noch dran rumschrauben, damit es einem 100% gefällt ist schon ä bisserl deppert. Aber na ja....alles Probleme der ersten Welt 

Von dem Tyke habe ich gar nix mehr gehört....ich habe allerdings auch nicht bei Bionicon angerufen...


----------



## biker-wug (20. Dezember 2017)

Preise usw fürs Tyke würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## saturno (22. Dezember 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Preise usw fürs Tyke würde mich auch interessieren.




gibts noch keinen


----------



## biker-wug (22. Dezember 2017)

Die Frage ist ab wann es da infos gibt.


----------



## hulster (22. Dezember 2017)

Für mich eh zu spät - Ist nen LAST geworden. Aber mein EVO hab ich nochmal mit Vector aufgerüstet.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Dezember 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Für mich eh zu spät - Ist nen LAST geworden. Aber mein EVO hab ich nochmal mit Vector aufgerüstet.


Tja, ich hatte auch Hoffnung auf was von Bionicon, aber aus Arizona kommen auch nette Bikes. Aber ein Bike mehrvoder weniger...


----------



## stefan1067 (23. Dezember 2017)

Mir geht es genauso. Das Tyke ist interessant aber da wir keine Infos bekommen wird das neue Bike wohl von einem anderen Hersteller kommen. 
Und da mir das Hornet aus der Restekiste im Moment viel mehr Spaß als das Alva macht wir des wohl ein Enduro HT aus Andorra werden.


----------



## skask (23. Dezember 2017)

Lange genug haben wir ja um Infos gebettelt. Gegeben hat es wenig bis nichts. Nicht gerade vertrauensfördernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. Dezember 2017)

Hab auch mal ne E-Mail hingeschickt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen....


----------



## bolg (25. Dezember 2017)

Ja, irgendwie schade, dass da gar nichts mehr zu hören ist bzgl. Produktpalette. Aber vielleicht nutzt Bionicon die Zeit, um das Farbkonzept des Tyke zu überdenken. Das braucht dringend nen anderen Anstrich. Je länger ich mir die Fotos von der Eurobike ansehe, desto weniger gefällt mir das Farbdesign.


----------



## slowbeat (25. Dezember 2017)

Ganz ehrlich:
Über Weihnachten, wenn alle frei haben hier rumzumeckern finde ich echt bescheuert.
Fragt doch ab KW2/18 mal direkt nach, wenn dort wieder gearbeitet wird.

Das Programm steht doch:
EVO
rEVO

Das Tyke ist nur als Prototyp auf der Messe ausgestellt worden, mit einer auffälligen Lackierung. Eye Candy. Nix final.

Mein EVO wird bald drei Jahre alt. Kein Grund, es zu ersetzen.  immer noch ein tolles Rad!


----------



## VAN HALEN (1. Januar 2018)

Neu bei Bionicon.

*Die  Umwerfersockelabdeckkappe für 1fach Antriebe.*

Abgebildet das  Vorserienmodell in der strenglimitierten

Tegernseer Edition.

Das Metall der *Umwerfersockelabdeckkappe* stammt aus der Blech-Erz-Mine „Grube Ludwig“ in der nördlichen Karwendelkette, südlich  der Seekarscharte in der Hinterautal-Vomper-Region und  wird unter Zuhilfenahme der letzten freilebenden Grubenponys aus der Tiefe des Berges gefördert.

Anschließend wird dieses 21zackige Juwel bayerischer Handwerkskunst nach mündlicher Überlieferung und jahrhundertealten Rezepturen  von eingewanderten unterfrankener Zunftmeistern der Feinblechnergilde liebevoll von Hand gedrechselt.

Hergestellt in einer, oberhalb der Baumgrenze liegenden, nur über verschlungenen Maultierpfaden zu erreichenden Spezialmanufaktur, dessen genaue Lage noch nicht einmal dem Importeur bekannt ist.


----------



## bolg (1. Januar 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Über Weihnachten, wenn alle frei haben hier rumzumeckern finde ich echt bescheuert.
> Fragt doch ab KW2/18 mal direkt nach, wenn dort wieder gearbeitet wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## saturno (3. Januar 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwie schade, dass da gar nichts mehr zu hören ist bzgl. Produktpalette. Aber vielleicht nutzt Bionicon die Zeit, um das Farbkonzept des Tyke zu überdenken. Das braucht dringend nen anderen Anstrich. Je länger ich mir die Fotos von der Eurobike ansehe, desto weniger gefällt mir das Farbdesign.



Die denken sicher über das nach, wie es weitergehen wird


----------



## Felger (4. Januar 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Tja, ich hatte auch Hoffnung auf was von Bionicon, aber aus Arizona kommen auch nette Bikes. Aber ein Bike mehrvoder weniger...



welches meinst du mit Arizona?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Januar 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> welches meinst du mit Arizona?


Firebird, geht zwar in eine andere Richtung, aber Geld kann man immer nur einmal ausgeben.


----------



## Felger (5. Januar 2018)

ah http://www.pivotcycles.com/contact/
schön - da ziehts mich auch hin  wäre ein würdiger Ersatz fürs Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Januar 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> ah http://www.pivotcycles.com/contact/
> schön - da ziehts mich auch hin  wäre ein würdiger Ersatz fürs Rune


definitiv, das Rune stand auch in meiner Geotabelle lange mit vorne. Ich bin begeistert. So gesehen "Danke Bionicon"


----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Januar 2018)

Da ich heute bei Bionicon in Rottach Egern telefonisch niemanden erreicht habe (AB ging mehrmals sofort ran) habe ich bei BSA in Weiden angerufen, um mich über das Engine zu informieren.
Mir wurde darauf die Handynummer von Herrn Eckert gegeben. 
Herr Eckert teilte mir mit, dass die Mitarbeiter von Bionicon gerade am umziehen nach Weiden sind. Deswegen ist dort niemand erreichbar. Auf Nachfrage ob Stefan auch mitgeht, kam als Antwort er bleibe am Tegernsee. 
Die ersten Revos wurden gerade ausgeliefert. Die Engines erwarten sie ab Ende Aprol, wenn alles gut geht.
Als ich nachfragte ob es am Tegernsee Bionicons, vor allem das Engine zu, Testen gibt sagte mit Herr Eckert, Herr Sack wird sich schon Bikes hertun, das ist aber seine Sache. 
Also für mich hört sich das so an, als ob Sacki entweder nur noch als externer Mitarbeiter für Bionicon tätig sein wird oder ...
Herr Eckert (welche Position auch immer er bei BSA hat, ist aber anscheinend für Bionicon jetzt zuständig) war auf die Nachfrage nach Sacki sehr ausweichend.
Über die bikes plapperte er sehr offen.

Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja @Sackmann  mal wieder auch hier zu Wort.
Ich weiß jetzt auf jeden Fall schon mal, welches meine nächste Variostütze wird.


----------



## 4mate (16. Januar 2018)

Keine Namen mehr vom Team...
https://www.bionicon.eu/team/
Der langsame Niedergang


----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Januar 2018)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 686666
> Keine Namen mehr vom Team...
> https://www.bionicon.eu/team/
> Der langsame Niedergang



Seit der neuen HP ist MSA im Impressum. Ist schon ne ganze Weile.

Weiden ist ja von mir nicht weit weg. Bei Gelegenheit ...


----------



## Felger (17. Januar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Da ich heute bei Bionicon in Rottach Egern telefonisch niemanden erreicht habe (AB ging mehrmals sofort ran)



Ging als Newsletter rum, dass bis Anfang Februar umbau ist. Die anderen Neuigkeiten lesen sich ja nicht so schön


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. Januar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Da ich heute bei Bionicon in Rottach Egern telefonisch niemanden erreicht habe (AB ging mehrmals sofort ran) habe ich bei BSA in Weiden angerufen, um mich über das Engine zu informieren.
> Mir wurde darauf die Handynummer von Herrn Eckert gegeben.
> Herr Eckert teilte mir mit, dass die Mitarbeiter von Bionicon gerade am umziehen nach Weiden sind. Deswegen ist dort niemand erreichbar. Auf Nachfrage ob Stefan auch mitgeht, kam als Antwort er bleibe am Tegernsee.
> Die ersten Revos wurden gerade ausgeliefert. Die Engines erwarten sie ab Ende Aprol, wenn alles gut geht.
> ...



Das liest sich ja nicht so toll. Die Revive kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, die ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (17. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht wird's ja ein Bikeyoke Tyke?  (NFB = Not Forever Bionicon)?


----------



## Fanatic3001 (17. Januar 2018)

Sacki ist ja hier im Forum täglich aktiv.
Entweder darf er oder will er sich (noch) nicht äußern.


----------



## bartos0815 (17. Januar 2018)

wahrscheinlich zieht er jetzt sein eigenes ding durch mit bikeyoke. möglich das er noch als externer konstrukteur für bionicon tätig ist.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2018)

4mate schrieb:


> Der langsame Niedergang


Solche Aussagen find ich scheisse!

Dass es mit der Kommunikation im Forum ruhig ist, finde ich sehr schade.

Wichtig ist, daß der Support klappt, und der ist nach wie vor absolut top!
Nach dem Umzug wird das wieder laufen wie gewohnt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Januar 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen find ich scheisse!
> .


Ich finde es scheiße, dass man zu solchen Aussagen motiviert wird, indem man wirklich gute Ideen entwickelt und diese einfach nicht vernünftig platziert.
Ohne Experte zu sein frage ich mich, wie andere Klitschen es schaffen, mit weniger Entwicklergeist sich zu etablieren und Bionicon krebst da herum, dass einem Angst und Bange wird.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2018)

Es fehlt eben der Mann, der das übernimmt....leider!
Stimme dir schon zu.


----------



## Felger (18. Januar 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen find ich scheisse!
> 
> Dass es mit der Kommunikation im Forum ruhig ist, finde ich sehr schade.
> 
> ...



telefonisch war wieder alles top


----------



## saturno (18. Januar 2018)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 686666
> Keine Namen mehr vom Team...
> https://www.bionicon.eu/team/
> Der langsame Niedergang



die marke selbst, soll angeblich auch jemand anderem gehören seit kurzem. und der sitzt in fernost.......


----------



## 4mate (18. Januar 2018)

https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/documents-hb.do

Falls der Link nicht linkt

https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/mask.do


----------



## guruW (18. Januar 2018)

Das ist doch schon 2 Jahre her und allseits bekannt. 

greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iffe23 (18. Januar 2018)

Hey,

ich versuch seit Montag die Jungs von Bionicon zu erreichen....
Geht keiner an´s Telefon 
Weiß jemand ob die im Süden beim Biken sind 

Gruß

SI


----------



## hardtails (18. Januar 2018)

Iffe23 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich versuch seit Montag die Jungs von Bionicon zu erreichen....
> Geht keiner an´s Telefon
> ...


lesen ist recht schwierig



Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Da ich heute bei Bionicon in Rottach Egern telefonisch niemanden erreicht habe (AB ging mehrmals sofort ran) habe ich bei BSA in Weiden angerufen, um mich über das Engine zu informieren.
> Mir wurde darauf die Handynummer von Herrn Eckert gegeben.
> Herr Eckert teilte mir mit, dass die Mitarbeiter von Bionicon gerade am umziehen nach Weiden sind. Deswegen ist dort niemand erreichbar. Auf Nachfrage ob Stefan auch mitgeht, kam als Antwort er bleibe am Tegernsee.
> Die ersten Revos wurden gerade ausgeliefert. Die Engines erwarten sie ab Ende Aprol, wenn alles gut geht.
> ...


----------



## Iffe23 (18. Januar 2018)

Kann halt nicht jeden Thread lesen....wenn du die Zeit hast ok...

Wäre vllt klüger das auf FB oder einer Ihrer Hp zu kommunizieren.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort @skwal83


Gruß

SI


----------



## Felger (18. Januar 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> Ging als Newsletter rum, dass bis Anfang Februar umbau ist. Die anderen Neuigkeiten lesen sich ja nicht so schön



*Umbauarbeiten
Das Jahr beginnt mit einem großem Umbau bei uns im Haus.
Daher können wir aktuell nicht wie gewohnt unseren Service / Reparaturen anbieten.

Deshalb sind unsere Öffnungszeiten im Januar sehr eingeschränkt.
Bitte meldet Euch vorab telefonisch bei uns, um das weitere Vorgehen zu koordinieren: +49 (0) 8022 660296*


----------



## luCYnger (18. Januar 2018)

Auf der Homepage kann man sich für den Newsletter anmelden.
Dann kriegt man solche infos frei Haus.
Niemand braucht FB


----------



## Fanatic3001 (18. Januar 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage kann man sich für den Newsletter anmelden.
> Dann kriegt man solche infos frei Haus.
> Niemand braucht FB



Wegen der ganzen Newsletter von hier und da habe ich schon meine E-Mail gekappt und ne neue gemacht. Es kommt ja dann noch von Hinz und Kunz was. Darum ist das nicht so meines.

Aber der AB könnte darüber Auskunft geben - FB - die HP und wie früher der Blog, der ja auch auf der HP verlinkt ist.

Sorry - vielversprechend ist es nicht, wenn Bestands- und vor allem Neukunden vor verschlossenen Türen stehen oder bei einem Anruf einfach ein AB rangeht, der die Standarddurchsage ablässt.

Das lässt leider nicht auf einen besseren Vertrieb und Kommunikation hoffen. Ist ja auch nicht von heut auf morgen passiert. Sondern schon ein halbes Jahr, dass der Vertrieb „gewechselt“ hat.

Ambitionierte, geduldige Stammkunden bekommen schon irgendwann was sie wollen. Aber wie soll ein interessierter Neukunden von Bionicon erfahren?

Die Verlinkungen von FB gehen auf die alte HP, wo kein Einkauf mehr möglich ist. Google wirft nach wie vor noch die alte HP vor der neuen aus. Hätte ich Bionicon auf FB nicht darauf hingewiesen, würde Google die neue Seite noch immer nicht finden. Die anderen Punkte sind nach wie vor nicht geändert.

Der ewige Schwachpunkt bei Bionicon - Vertrieb und Marketing ist noch schlechter ( sorry - 2018 ist ein halbes Jahr viraler Blindflug der erste Weg zum Untergang). Und ob die Seele Bionicons der letzten ( ich glaub 10 Jahre) noch in Zukunft da ist, steht in den Sternen ✨


----------



## Iffe23 (18. Januar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Wegen der ganzen Newsletter von hier und da habe ich schon meine E-Mail gekappt und ne neue gemacht. Es kommt ja dann noch von Hinz und Kunz was. Darum ist das nicht so meines.
> 
> Aber der AB könnte darüber Auskunft geben - FB - die HP und wie früher der Blog, der ja auch auf der HP verlinkt ist.
> 
> ...




Sehe ich „leider“ auch so....


----------



## mzonq (18. Januar 2018)

Jetzt gebt den Jungs doch mal ne Chance...ist eh kein Fahrradwetter!


----------



## damage0099 (18. Januar 2018)

Naja....Fahrradwetter ist eigentlich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (18. Januar 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Naja....Fahrradwetter ist eigentlich immer



Fast immer. Fahre ja auch den. Winter durch. Aber informieren und bestellen - passiert halt normal viel wenn das Wetter nicht so toll ist.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es bei Bionicon steil bergauf geht.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (19. Januar 2018)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es nach dem Umzug irgendwie weiter geht. Und wie es weiter gehen wird, werden wir bestimmt zeitnah erfahren. In Zeiten von Google und Co.ist es auch für Neukunden nicht besonders schwierig im ersten Quartal des Jahres an ein neues Bionicon zu kommen. ;-)


----------



## saturno (19. Januar 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es nach dem Umzug irgendwie weiter geht. Und wie es weiter gehen wird, werden wir bestimmt zeitnah erfahren. In Zeiten von Google und Co.ist es auch für Neukunden nicht besonders schwierig im ersten Quartal des Jahres an ein neues Bionicon zu kommen. ;-)




sicher wirds weitergehen in weiden mit neuem team.......


----------



## Fanatic3001 (19. Januar 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es nach dem Umzug irgendwie weiter geht. Und wie es weiter gehen wird, werden wir bestimmt zeitnah erfahren. In Zeiten von Google und Co.ist es auch für Neukunden nicht besonders schwierig im ersten Quartal des Jahres an ein neues Bionicon zu kommen. ;-)



Wenn ich schon weiß, dass ich ein Bionicon will finde ich es sicher...
Fahre an den Tegernsee zum anschauen und .... stehe vor verschlossener Tür. Als Bionicon Neukunde ist das mein erster Eindruck. Wie gut der Rest ist, kennt er im Gegensatz zu Stammkunden nicht.

Mit Bionicon wird es nur bergauf gehen, wenn künftig wieder mehr Bikes verkauft werden. Nicht nur von denen, die bis jetzt schon eines fahren.

Das generelle Problem von Bionicon war es, dass es zwar geile Produkte gab, aber niemand (bis auf eine „Elite“ die die newsletter abonnierte oder sich schon immer über Bionicon informiert ) davon wusste.

Keine Bikeshops, keine große Werbekampagnen usw. Ein paar Festivals oder Messen.
Der Schwerpunkt beim Direktvertrieb ist vor allem die Homepage, FB etc. Wenn es da dann auch noch ..... egal.

Aber ein halbes Jahr nach der Übernahme ist es eher schlechter. Habe ich keinen Newsletter abonniert stehe ich vor verschlossenen Türen und nicht mal der AB, die HP oder FB klärt mich darüber auf.

Wird ein Restaurant das nicht gut lief übernommen ist die einzige Chance bei der Neueröffnung das Ruder rumzureißen. Gehts erstmal ein halbes Jahr wie vorher oder schlechter weiter verliert es auch noch einige der wenigen Stammkunden. 

Der Fehler liegt ja nicht mehr bei Bionicon, sondern beim neuen Vertrieb. 
Es gibt ja bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen Shop, der Bionicon vertreibt. Zumindest nicht auf der HP.

Ich hoffe auf eine 180 Wende, damit ich mir auch wieder ein Bionicon zulegen kann. Außer dem BC 1.0 von 2002/3, dass ich aus sentimentalen Gründen und Loyalität immer noch habe, bin ich ohne Bionicon unterwegs, da angekündigte Bikes oder Features immer im Sand verlaufen sind. 

Leider stehen die Zeichen auf einen U-Turn nicht so gut.

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## damage0099 (19. Januar 2018)

....irgendwo hinfahren, ohne vorher anzurufen und sicherstellen, dass auch wirklich geöffnet ist, und evtl. ein Testbike da ist, würde ICH sowieso nie machen.
Auch nicht bei Nicolai oder Canyon....


----------



## saturno (19. Januar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Der Fehler liegt ja nicht mehr bei Bionicon, sondern beim neuen Vertrieb.
> Es gibt ja bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen Shop, der Bionicon vertreibt. Zumindest nicht auf der HP.




da wird es wohl auch nicht viele geben. die, die es mal früher hatten, sind bedient. nachdem man denen noch auf der eurobike große ordern abschwatzte um dann im feb/märz des daruf folgenden jahres mitzuteilen, das die räder nicht mehr geliefert werden. vertrieb nur noch direkt. das war schon damals der knackpunkt. denn viele wollen ein bike probefahren und das am besten, bei einem händler in der nähe.......


sowas rächt sich.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Januar 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> ... denn viele wollen ein bike probefahren und das am besten, bei einem händler in der nähe.......  sowas rächt sich.............


Du sagst es. Mein händler, bei dem ich bionicon kennen lernte, hatte das ganze programm im laden stehen. B. schickte ihm kunden zum probefahren. Die fuhren auf seinen bikes herum und kauften dann das bike direkt bei bionicon. Die bikes musste er zum schluss stark verbilligt veräußern. Ich brauche nur den namen B. zu nennen, dann kommt sofort die süffisante geschichte von der cloud und wie großartig der professor das erklärt hat, und dass B. nie wieder händler gewinnen wird.
Tatsächlich hat B. viel angekündigt (B-box, integrierte sattelstütze, e-ram) und wenig geliefert. Und was gut war, z.b. die ovalen kettenblätter, bekommt man dort schon länger nicht mehr.
Ich habe mein alva und mein evo, prima bikes, damit komme ich wahrscheinlich durch.


----------



## bolg (20. Januar 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Mein händler, bei dem ich bionicon kennen lernte, hatte das ganze programm im laden stehen. B. schickte ihm kunden zum probefahren. Die fuhren auf seinen bikes herum und kauften dann das bike direkt bei bionicon.


Gleiche Geschichte bei mir! Der Händler meines Vertrauens fühlte sich damals ziemlich vera....t, obwohl er die Räder an sich sehr gut fand. Kürzlich habe ich ihn wegen der Änderung im Vertrieb bei Bionicon darauf angesprochen, ob er nicht doch nochmal....! Der Gesichtsausdruck lag irgendwo zwischen zahnärztlicher Wurzelbehandlung und Magengeschwür.


----------



## saturno (23. Januar 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Gleiche Geschichte bei mir! Der Händler meines Vertrauens fühlte sich damals ziemlich vera....t, obwohl er die Räder an sich sehr gut fand. Kürzlich habe ich ihn wegen der Änderung im Vertrieb bei Bionicon darauf angesprochen, ob er nicht doch nochmal....! Der Gesichtsausdruck lag irgendwo zwischen zahnärztlicher Wurzelbehandlung und Magengeschwür.



bei meinem das gleiche. der will die nicht mehr im laden. wird wohl auch nur noch kpl. bikes geben in festgelegten ausstattungen. keine framekits mehr........


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. Februar 2018)

Ein paar Händler gibt es schon. Aber am Tegernsee gibt‘s keine Bionicons mehr


----------



## Evo-Lu (2. Februar 2018)

Hab heute auch mal in Weiden angerufen, weil am Tegernsee nicht mal mehr der AB rangeht und mails als unzustellbar zurückkommen. Die Dame am Telefon sagte, dass der Standort Tegernsee komplett aufgelöst sei und "ab nächste Woche 2 Mitarbeiter vom bekannten Tegernsee-team (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, Rene und Schubi ? ) in Weiden als  Bionicon-Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung stehen. Sacki scheint nicht mehr dabei zu sein, zumindest nicht in Weiden,  Ich finds schade. Für mich gehörte Bionicon, der Tegernsee, das ganze Team irgendwie zusammen und machte für mich die Marke aus und ich kann mir das Ganze auseinandergerissen im Moment nur schwer vorstellen. Umstrukturierungen, Kosten reduzieren, Synergieeffekte, sind wahrscheinlich wie so oft de Gründe. Ob der Flair der Marke an einem Ort wie Weiden funktioniert, wird sich zeigen. Ich wünsche den beiden jedenfalls einen guten Start an der neuen Wirkungsstätte und das das nicht der Anfang von Ende meiner Lieblingsfahrradmarke wird.


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Februar 2018)

Evo-Lu schrieb:


> Hab heute auch mal in Weiden angerufen, weil am Tegernsee nicht mal mehr der AB rangeht und mails als unzustellbar zurückkommen. Die Dame am Telefon sagte, dass der Standort Tegernsee komplett aufgelöst sei und "ab nächste Woche 2 Mitarbeiter vom bekannten Tegernsee-team (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, Rene und Schubi ? ) in Weiden als  Bionicon-Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung stehen. Sacki scheint nicht mehr dabei zu sein, zumindest nicht in Weiden,  Ich finds schade. Für mich gehörte Bionicon, der Tegernsee, das ganze Team irgendwie zusammen und machte für mich die Marke aus und ich kann mir das Ganze auseinandergerissen im Moment nur schwer vorstellen. Umstrukturierungen, Kosten reduzieren, Synergieeffekte, sind wahrscheinlich wie so oft de Gründe. Ob der Flair der Marke an einem Ort wie Weiden funktioniert, wird sich zeigen. Ich wünsche den beiden jedenfalls einen guten Start an der neuen Wirkungsstätte und das das nicht der Anfang von Ende meiner Lieblingsfahrradmarke wird.


Oje das ist schade 

Aber ich denke es wird eher das ende sein solche aktionen führen meistens zu keinem guten ende 

Aber mal abwarten 

Lg


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Februar 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> *Umbauarbeiten
> Das Jahr beginnt mit einem großem Umbau bei uns im Haus.
> Daher können wir aktuell nicht wie gewohnt unseren Service / Reparaturen anbieten.
> 
> ...


Von einer kompletten Auflösung des Standort "Tegernsee" stand ja nichts darin. Ob das alles so geplant war?


----------



## skask (3. Februar 2018)

Vermutlich hat Sacki den Tegernsee übernommen und schraubt gerade Bikeyoke-schilder dran


----------



## saturno (3. Februar 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Von einer kompletten Auflösung des Standort "Tegernsee" stand ja nichts darin. Ob das alles so geplant war?




sicherlich. sowas sprich einen umzug plant man nicht von heut auf morgen. das ganze war sicher auch schon länger bekannt, der jetzige inhaber und msa haben den deal von langer hand geplant.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. Februar 2018)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wo es nähere Infos zu dem Bionicon Mashup geben kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiff (17. Februar 2018)

War heute auf der Rückreise vom Skiurlaub auf einen Zwischenstopp bei Bionicon am Tegernsee. Die Halle ist komplett leer geräumt. Anscheinend wurde der Standort aufgegeben. Schade. War immer Fan von der Philosophie von dem Laden


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Februar 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, wo es nähere Infos zu dem Bionicon Mashup geben kann?


https://www.bionicon.eu/

Probiers mal dort


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Februar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.bionicon.eu/
> 
> Probiers mal dort



Ja, das habe ich schon aber dort gibt es keine Informationen. Die Internetseiten der Händler bin ich ebenfalls ergebnislos durchgegangen.


----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2018)

Bionicon schafft sich ab - so zumindest mein Eindruck (schon seit längerer Zeit).


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Februar 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Bionicon schafft sich ab - so zumindest mein Eindruck (schon seit längerer Zeit).



Mich wundert, dass die FB Seite noch immer den Standort Tegernsee führt.
Der letzte Eintrag hier von Bionicon, respektive Stefan, war etwa im September.


----------



## 4mate (18. Februar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.bionicon.eu/
> 
> Probiers mal dort







Ist das nicht einer der 3 ursprünglichen "Erfinder" von B.?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Februar 2018)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 698660
> 
> Ist das nicht einer der 3 ursprünglichen "Erfinder" von B.?



Kein Ahnung!


----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2018)

Verwechselst Du das mit Andi Felsl?


----------



## 4mate (18. Februar 2018)

Nein

Hätte ich doch gleich gegoogelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2018)

Nicht zu verwechseln mit Fredl Fesl! Oben fehlt das "l".


----------



## stefan1067 (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
ich benötige mal eure Hilfe.
Kann mal bitte einer das Handbuch für des EVO einscannen und mir als PDF schicken.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Februar 2018)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich benötige mal eure Hilfe.
> Kann mal bitte einer das Handbuch für des EVO einscannen und mir als PDF schicken.


Hast eine PN


----------



## Iffe23 (20. Februar 2018)

Richtig bitter wenn das jetzt so kommentarlos endet


----------



## bolg (20. Februar 2018)

Na das würde mich schon arg wundern, nachdem auf der Eurobike diverse Räder vorgestellt worden waren. Und dass ein Standort schließt, ist ja auch nicht unbedingt was Neues im Gewerbe, auch wenn es sich hier um den bisherigen Hauptstandort handelt.
Allerdings ist die Wirkung auf die Fan-Gemeinde nicht unerheblich und da wären wir wieder bei dem alten Problem, dass diese Gruppe etwas arg vernachlässigt wird - wenigstens im letzten Jahr. Bin gespannt wie es mit Bionicon weiter geht, immerhin kann ja so ein kompletter Neustart frischen Wind in die Bude bringen. Hoffentlich nicht zu Lasten der Qualität und des wirklich guten Service.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Februar 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Na das würde mich schon arg wundern, nachdem auf der Eurobike diverse Räder vorgestellt worden waren. Und dass ein Standort schließt, ist ja auch nicht unbedingt was Neues im Gewerbe, auch wenn es sich hier um den bisherigen Hauptstandort handelt.
> Allerdings ist die Wirkung auf die Fan-Gemeinde nicht unerheblich und da wären wir wieder bei dem alten Problem, dass diese Gruppe etwas arg vernachlässigt wird - wenigstens im letzten Jahr. Bin gespannt wie es mit Bionicon weiter geht, immerhin kann ja so ein kompletter Neustart frischen Wind in die Bude bringen. Hoffentlich nicht zu Lasten der Qualität und des wirklich guten Service.


Nun ja, da Sacki als bisheriger Konstrukteur hier offensichtlich entweder nichts sagen darf oder will und zudem im Zusammenhang mit Bionicon nicht mehr in Erscheinung tritt, vermute ich auch, dass das Kapitel vorerst erledigt ist. Möglicherweise wird die Marke beizeiten einen fulminanten Neustart hinlegen, allein es fehlt der Glaube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (20. Februar 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Nun ja, da Sacki als bisheriger Konstrukteur hier offensichtlich entweder nichts sagen darf oder will und zudem im Zusammenhang mit Bionicon nicht mehr in Erscheinung tritt, vermute ich auch, dass das Kapitel vorerst erledigt ist. Möglicherweise wird die Marke beizeiten einen fulminanten Neustart hinlegen, allein es fehlt der Glaube.


Ja, die Sorge bleibt, wo ich mein nächstes Fahrrad kaufen werde. Die Crossbikes der Messe fand ich schon sehr interessant.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (20. Februar 2018)

Ich werde demnächst mal in die neue Zentrale Bionicons nach Weiden fahren.
Sind für mich nur 65 km. 

Ob sich Bionicon nochmal erholt oder aufrafft? Hmm. Leider stehen die Zeichen nicht sehr gut.


----------



## bolg (20. Februar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mal in die neue Zentrale Bionicons nach Weiden fahren.
> Sind für mich nur 65 km.
> 
> Ob sich Bionicon nochmal erholt oder aufrafft? Hmm. Leider stehen die Zeichen nicht sehr gut.


Klasse! Mal hören, was du zu berichten hast , sofern du das hier posten willst.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (20. Februar 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Klasse! Mal hören, was du zu berichten hast , sofern du das hier posten willst.



Werde gerne berichten. Weiß nur nicht ob ich bis Ende April warte oder schon eher mal vorbeischaue. Die rEVOs gibts ja schon zum Testen. Hatte aber auch Interesse am Engine, was ja Ende April auch zum Testen bereit stehenden soll.

Ob ich nochmal ein Bionicon kaufe hängt dann vom Eindruck vor Ort ab und wie es weitergehen soll. Wer soll künftig die Bikes konstruieren wenn keiner mehr da ist.

Mal schauen was mir erzählt wird


----------



## saturno (21. Februar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Wer soll künftig die Bikes konstruieren wenn keiner mehr da ist.



wer wohl???? der taiwanese, der das bisher gemacht hat


----------



## brainiac5 (21. Februar 2018)

Ab heute ist die "free" Messe in München. Da ist Bionicon auch vertreten, Halle B6 Stand 411
Bin gespannt..!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (21. Februar 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> wer wohl???? der taiwanese, der das bisher gemacht hat



Dachte das war Sacki. Das Zusammenschweißen in Taiwan wird sich nicht ändern. ...


----------



## TimB (22. Februar 2018)




----------



## luCYnger (22. Februar 2018)

hm, wird ja nicht grad sehr deutlich, dass es an dem Stand auch BIONICONs zu beäugen gibt ...


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was mir erzählt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2018)

Finde das Bionicon...

https://www.trenoli.de/citytrekking/

Jetzt ist mir übel


----------



## luCYnger (22. Februar 2018)

in der Tat, an so nem Stand mitzustehen ...  
gut, dass Sie keine Schilder mit BIONICON aufgestellt haben


----------



## Fanatic3001 (22. Februar 2018)

4mate schrieb:


> Finde das Bionicon...
> 
> https://www.trenoli.de/citytrekking/
> 
> Jetzt ist mir übel




Wollte grad in etwa das selbe Posten

Das ist nicht mehr zum Lachen.

Aber wieso kauft man Bionicon und lässt es noch tiefer sinken?
Geld im Kaminofen zu verbrennen wäre evt. doch noch a bisserl effektiver.

So ein Dibon-Schild mit Bionicon Logo kostet ein paar Euro! Wenn es das nicht wert ist es für eine Messe zu investieren... sorry - kein Verständnis mehr von meiner Seite. Und nur ein Bike.

Und es hält es ja auch keiner der neuen Bionicons für nötig hier im Bionicon Forum  die vielleicht noch letzten Potentiellen Bionicon Kunden über irgendwas zu informieren.

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Bionion BC1 in Originalzustand Größe M mit Deemax Felgen, Suntourschaltung und Bremsen. Wenig gefahren. War das Bike meiner Frau.


----------



## skask (22. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl ich habe mein Reed gerade noch rechtzeitig verkauft.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. Februar 2018)

Völlig falscher Ansatz: Ich bin froh, dass ich meine drei Bionicons alle gekauft habe und werde sie lange, lange behalten .
Ansonsten abwarten und einen Tee trinken.
Cheers DOKK


----------



## Evo-Lu (23. Februar 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Völlig falscher Ansatz: Ich bin froh, dass ich meine drei Bionicons alle gekauft habe und werde sie lange, lange behalten .
> Ansonsten abwarten und einen Tee trinken.
> Cheers DOKK


So siehts aus! Wir haben auch 3 in der Garage und nicht eins davon wird jemals wieder hergegeben! 
Dennoch frag ich mich auch, was man sich auf Seiten des neuen Inhabers so denkt. Das wird das Headquarter leergeräumt und es gibt hinterher keinerlei (offizielle) Infos darüber nach aussen. Auch nicht wie es für die Kunden weitergeht (Ansprechpartner, Ersatzteile, Probefahrten, Service). Dann dieser Messepost auf Facebook mit dem rEVO Seit an Seit mit seelenloser Stangenware. Als ob nix passiert wär.  Auf FB steht übrigens auch immer noch die Bad Wiesseer Adresse als Anlaufstelle.  Alles recht lieblos und nach frischem Wind und Aufbruch sieht das nun wirklich nicht aus.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (23. Februar 2018)

Da steht, schaut euch unsere rEVOs an! Ich sehe allerdings nur ein einziges Bionicon. Insgesamt ein recht trauriger Auftritt. Ich will hoffen, dass sie in Hamburg etwas mehr zeigen.


----------



## ABBiker (23. Februar 2018)

Mit Speichenreflektoren neben irgendwelchen Ramschrädern stehen hat das rEVO wirklich nicht verdient.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. Februar 2018)

Nicht so negativ! Es gibt jetzt wieder 10 Händler in ganz Süddeutschland, bei denen man Bionicons kaufen (und vermutlich auch warten) kann.
Also lieber neben Trenoli stehen, als nirgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. Februar 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Nicht so negativ! Es gibt jetzt wieder 10 Händler in ganz Süddeutschland, bei denen man Bionicons kaufen (und vermutlich auch warten) kann.
> Also lieber neben Trenoli stehen, als nirgendwo.



Ich bin die Internetseiten der Händler mal durchgegangen, da steht teilweise nicht einmal etwas von Bionicon.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Februar 2018)

Ja klar, die sind ja auch erst seit zwei bis drei Wochen Bionicon  Händler. Die meisten Händler sind eher keine Internethelden und werden das wohl erst in zwei, drei Monaten anpassen.


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2018)

So, daß Sacki mutmaßlich nimmer bei Bionicon ist, scheint sich zu bewahrheiten. In seiner Signatur ist von B. nix mehr zu sehen!


----------



## bolg (25. Februar 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> So, daß Sacki mutmaßlich nimmer bei Bionicon ist, scheint sich zu bewahrheiten. In seiner Signatur ist von B. nix mehr zu sehen!


Nach dem beharrlichen Schweigen seinerseits hier im Bionicon Forum würde das nicht wirklich überraschen. Mal sehen, ob bei Bike Yoke mal irgendwann auch Rahmen auftauchen.


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2018)

BikeYOKicon dann vielleicht!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (25. Februar 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> So, daß Sacki mutmaßlich nimmer bei Bionicon ist, scheint sich zu bewahrheiten. In seiner Signatur ist von B. nix mehr zu sehen!


Ich vermute, dass die sich nicht im Guten getrennt haben. Eventuell hat er es auch schon lange kommen sehen, weshalb er sich wie bekannt selbstständig gemacht hat.
Mit persönlich fällt es schwer nachzuvollziehen, weshalb diese Email mit dem Hinweis auf den Umbau erfolgte und weshalb die möglichen Kunden diese extrem spärlichen Infos erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 911wood (25. Februar 2018)

Also wenn man sich hier über fehlenden Informationsfluss im Forum beklagt: das geschah bekanntlich bewusst und mit Ansage. Ist halt so - lebt damit! Wer Infos wirklich braucht, kann doch den René oder den Schubi in Weiden kontaktieren. Ist vielleicht nicht der bequemste Weg, weil man selber was tun muss. Was aber gar nicht geht, ist die Flut an Vermutungen und sonstigen Halbwahrheiten, die hier breit getreten werden. Also informiert euch doch, was hält euch ab? So wie das hier läuft, richten gewisse Personen/Posts (un)bewusst nur Schaden an und streuen Unwahrheiten.
Tom


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Februar 2018)

911wood schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich hier über fehlenden Informationsfluss im Forum beklagt: das geschah bekanntlich bewusst und mit Ansage. Ist halt so - lebt damit! Wer Infos wirklich braucht, kann doch den René oder den Schubi in Weiden kontaktieren. Ist vielleicht nicht der bequemste Weg, weil man selber was tun muss. Was aber gar nicht geht, ist die Flut an Vermutungen und sonstigen Halbwahrheiten, die hier breit getreten werden. Also informiert euch doch, was hält euch ab? So wie das hier läuft, richten gewisse Personen/Posts (un)bewusst nur Schaden an und streuen Unwahrheiten.
> Tom


Ganz ehrlich meiner meinung ist es die pflicht eines online händlers im netzt zu informieren 

Ich habe an die alte Adresse eine Mail geschrieben keine antwort und mir dann mal raussuchen müssen an wem ich mich jetzt wenden kann..... keine vernüftige info von der seite von bionicon geht gar nicht 

So behält man keine kunden
Lg


----------



## 911wood (25. Februar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich meiner meinung ist es die pflicht eines online händlers im netzt zu informieren
> 
> Ich habe an die alte Adresse eine Mail geschrieben keine antwort und mir dann mal raussuchen müssen an wem ich mich jetzt wenden kann..... keine vernüftige info von der seite von bionicon geht gar nicht
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich rational betrachtet genauso und das meine ich auch nicht. Darf ja jeder sagen, was ihn stört. Gerüchte streuen geht für mich hingegen gar nicht.


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2018)

911wood schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich hier über fehlenden Informationsfluss im Forum beklagt: das geschah bekanntlich bewusst und mit Ansage. Ist halt so - lebt damit! Wer Infos wirklich braucht, kann doch den René oder den Schubi in Weiden kontaktieren. Ist vielleicht nicht der bequemste Weg, weil man selber was tun muss. Was aber gar nicht geht, ist die Flut an Vermutungen und sonstigen Halbwahrheiten, die hier breit getreten werden. Also informiert euch doch, was hält euch ab? So wie das hier läuft, richten gewisse Personen/Posts (un)bewusst nur Schaden an und streuen Unwahrheiten.
> Tom


Gemach, gemach, ich muß mich ja auch angesprochen fühlen. Zumindest meine vorsichtige Schlußfolgerung rührt daher, daß ich weiß, daß er - ich meine bis vor ein paar Tagen - noch die Bionicon-Webadresse in seiner Signatur hatte und jetzt eben nimmer. Gibt einem doch zu denken, oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (25. Februar 2018)

911wood schrieb:


> Das sehe ich rational betrachtet genauso und das meine ich auch nicht. Darf ja jeder sagen, was ihn stört. Gerüchte streuen geht für mich hingegen gar nicht.



Wenn es keine Infos gibt ,dann muss man schlicht Mutmaßungen folgen lassen.

Dann erkläre doch mal, weshalb eine Email mit einem Inhalt verschickt wird, der nicht den Tatsachen entspricht? 

Das erschließt sich mir nämlich nicht.


----------



## 911wood (25. Februar 2018)

Also ich wohne unweit der ehemaligen Bionicon Zentrale. Und ja, es scheint, dass Sacki


Perth schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Infos gibt ,dann muss man schlicht Mutmaßungen folgen lassen.
> 
> Dann erkläre doch mal, weshalb eine Email mit einem Inhalt verschickt wird, der nicht den Tatsachen entspricht?
> 
> Das erschließt sich mir nämlich nicht.



Du meinst so lange Quatsch verbreiten, bis sich jemand meldet? Kann natürlich auch funktionieren.Was die Mail angeht, kann ich dir leider nicht folgen. Weiß gar nicht, welche Mail du meinst. Ich arbeite aber auch nicht für Bionicon- ich fahr nur eines


----------



## Deleted 325120 (25. Februar 2018)

911wood schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich hier über fehlenden Informationsfluss im Forum beklagt: das geschah bekanntlich bewusst und mit Ansage. Ist halt so - lebt damit! Wer Infos wirklich braucht, kann doch den René oder den Schubi in Weiden kontaktieren. Ist vielleicht nicht der bequemste Weg, weil man selber was tun muss. Was aber gar nicht geht, ist die Flut an Vermutungen und sonstigen Halbwahrheiten, die hier breit getreten werden. Also informiert euch doch, was hält euch ab? So wie das hier läuft, richten gewisse Personen/Posts (un)bewusst nur Schaden an und streuen Unwahrheiten.
> Tom


Inhaltlich halte ich das was du geschrieben hast für völlig falsch. Wofür gibt es denn ein Forum oder FB? Es dient doch dem Informationsfluss. Wer dies in der heutigen Zeit nicht für sein Vorteil nutzt, der verdient doch heute kein Geld mehr.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (25. Februar 2018)

911wood schrieb:


> Also ich wohne unweit der ehemaligen Bionicon Zentrale. Und ja, es scheint, dass Sacki
> 
> 
> Du meinst so lange Quatsch verbreiten, bis sich jemand meldet? Kann natürlich auch funktionieren.Was die Mail angeht, kann ich dir leider nicht folgen. Weiß gar nicht, welche Mail du meinst. Ich arbeite aber auch nicht für Bionicon- ich fahr nur eines


Wir wäre es wenn du dich vorab informierst, bevor du etwas schreibst?


----------



## bolg (26. Februar 2018)

Unterm Strich wäre es schön, wenn sich mal jemand von Bionicon äußern würde. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. Februar 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Unterm Strich wäre es schön, wenn sich mal jemand von Bionicon äußern würde. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


Dem  stimme ich voll zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (26. Februar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mal in die neue Zentrale Bionicons nach Weiden fahren.
> Sind für mich nur 65 km.
> 
> Ob sich Bionicon nochmal erholt oder aufrafft? Hmm. Leider stehen die Zeichen nicht sehr gut.




am besten machst du die auf das bionicon forum und die unzufriedenen user aufmerksam. das kommt sicher gut an und gibt pluspunkte vor ort


----------



## Iffe23 (27. Februar 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Dem  stimme ich voll zu!



Me too


----------



## frittenullnull (28. Februar 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob bei Bike Yoke mal irgendwann auch Rahmen auftauchen.



darüber würde ich mich auch am meisten freuen


----------



## Felger (28. Februar 2018)

zumindest telefonisch erreicht man die Jungs in Weiden schon - sind aber noch nicht fertig mit Umzug


----------



## hausi78 (1. März 2018)

Hallo Bionicon Jünger
Habe denen bei MSA per MAil mal den Tipp gegeben, dass es für die Marke Bionicon sicher von Vorteil wäre, wenn hier mal wieder jemand nach dem rechten sehen würde. Mal sehen ob es etwas nützt. In der Antwort die ich erhielt hiess es zu mindest mal, dass sie hier mal reinschauen werden.
Ich bin noch guter Dinge, aber es würde mich schon mal interessieren, wer den nun noch hinter dem Namen Bionicon steht, bzw. was ist noch am Tegernsee?
Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## Promontorium (1. März 2018)

Ich zitiere mal: 





pfiff schrieb:


> War heute auf der Rückreise vom Skiurlaub auf einen Zwischenstopp bei Bionicon am Tegernsee. Die Halle ist komplett leer geräumt. Anscheinend wurde der Standort aufgegeben. Schade. War immer Fan von der Philosophie von dem Laden


----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. März 2018)

Frisch von der Bionicon FB Seite - ohne Kommentar


----------



## damage0099 (1. März 2018)

Hätten sie nicht vor dem Foto noch schnell die Leitungen kürzen können?


----------



## luCYnger (1. März 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Frisch von der Bionicon FB Seite - ohne Kommentar
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 702848


hm, die Leitungsverlegung sieht mehr als gruselig aus ... Reflektoren in den Speichen !!!!

FBler merken das wohl nicht ?  

Gesendet von meinem BV6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausi78 (1. März 2018)

Danke Promontorium, den Beitrag hatte ich nicht gesehen.
Schade, aber muss ja nichts negatives sein.
Aber auf der Homepage mal einen sauberen Info- Beitrag wüssten wohl viele zu schätzen.
Auch das der Link "Team" nicht wirklich zum "Team" führt ist schade.

BITTE, BITTE MSA/Bionicon Jungs lasst die Marke Bionicon nicht sterben und versucht wie bis etwa vor etwa 2 Jahren die persönliche, familiäre Note wieder aufleben zulassen! Das war neben der Berggeiss- Einstellung ;-), dass was Bionicon speziell machte!
Mit dem rEvo scheint Ihr ja wirklich einen tollen Wurf gelandet zu haben!

@luCYnger: Die Kabel sind auch noch nicht in den Clips am Steuerrohr und die Reflektoren sind halt Gesetz. Zum Glück kam noch keiner auf die Idee, dass die Dinger geschraubt oder verklebt sein müssen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. März 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> ...
> @luCYnger: Die Kabel sind auch noch nicht in den Clips am Steuerrohr ...


Ich stell mir immer eine windschnittige vollverkleidung des "cockpits" vor, in der die kabel verschwinden. Aber dann fahr ich doch jedesmal wieder ohne los.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. März 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hätten sie nicht vor dem Foto noch schnell die Leitungen kürzen können?



...und die Reflektoren entfernen.
Die Leitungen sind ja noch nichtmal eingehängt. Wird bestimmt noch passieren und dann besser aussehen.

Aber wenn schon mal Infos von Bionicon kommen... 
Professionell ist was anders. 
2 Posts 2018 und naja...


----------



## stefan1067 (1. März 2018)

Das die Leitungen noch nicht richtig verlegt sind sieht man eigentlich .
Die Speichenreflektoren gehen gar nicht.
Mein neues Bike hat auch eine volle StVO Ausrüstung(Frontscheinwerfer, Frontrückstrahler, Rücklicht, Rückstrahler Speichenreflektoren und...... eine Klingel) mit dabei liegen gehabt.
Ob das wieder eine neue EU Erfindung ist? 

MfG Stefan


----------



## Deleted 325120 (1. März 2018)

Auf FB steht, dass man das Rad nur kurz zusammen stecken wollte. Insofern ist das voll o.k.

Allerdings sind die wenigen Infos trotz allem etwas ärgerlich. Heutzutage dauert es nur Sekunden ein paar Bilder der Räder in verschiedenen Farben hoch zu laden und entsprechend zu kommentieren. Jeder "Friseur" nutzt heute FB um Kundschaft mit entsprechendem Bildmaterial und der dazugehörigen Beschreibung zu gewinnen. Warum das bei Bionicon anders gehandhabt wird, entzieht sich ein stückweit meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. März 2018)

Eigentlich ja ein schickes bike, aber ich hab erstmal nen schock wegen den langen Leitungen und Reflektoren bekommen.
Die sehen mir auch für out of the box ein wenig zu lang aus.
Bin ja eigentlich am überlegen ob ich mein Tesla/Alva gegen ein blaues rEvo tausche, naja mal schauen vor Mai eh nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (1. März 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Auf FB steht, dass man das Rad nur kurz zusammen stecken wollte. Insofern ist das voll o.k.




also, als importeur für eine marke die sich gerade neu finden muss, finde ich es schon echt beschämend, ein solches bild abzulichten. und dann noch ein hinweis, man habe es nur kurz zusammenstecken wollennimmt man das markenimage bzw. das ansehen nicht wirklich ernst?????? das bike sieht aus, als ob die putze es aus dem karton genommen hat. soviel hingebung zeigt die absolute liebe zum produkt.


----------



## aufgehts (1. März 2018)

kabelsalat usw ,, könnte ,, man ja selbst richten....
wenn dann allerdings nach ewigkeiten überaupt ein lebenszeichen von bionicon auftaucht,
muss ich einfach nur den kopf schütteln....

bionicon,
nach meinem 180er alva steht was neues an...
überzeugt mich mal bei euch zu bleiben ...


----------



## hulster (2. März 2018)

Mmmmh - Bei "Germany's Finest" ist Bionicon dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr vertreten.


----------



## 4mate (2. März 2018)

Also für mich sieht das sehr nach Abverkauf aus. Leider


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. März 2018)

4mate schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht das sehr nach Abverkauf aus. Leider


Dagegen spricht aber, dass die Marke nun über ein Hädlernetz vertrieben wird.


----------



## VAN HALEN (3. März 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Mmmmh - Bei "Germany's Finest" ist Bionicon dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr vertreten.



Dafür aber bei dem Rentnerdrohnen Festival in Dortmund Anfang April.


----------



## bolg (3. März 2018)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Dafür aber bei dem Rentnerdrohnen Festival in Dortmund Anfang April.


Bitte etwas mehr Respekt der älteren Generation gegenüber - wir kommen schließlich alle mal dahin! Wenigstens wenn man versucht, den vorgezogenen Exitus zu vermeiden


----------



## hulster (3. März 2018)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Dafür aber bei dem Rentnerdrohnen Festival in Dortmund Anfang April.



 - E-Bike Festival? Habe ich nicht im Ausstellerverzeichnis gefunden. BionX ist nicht Bionicon.


----------



## saturno (3. März 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht aber, dass die Marke nun über ein Hädlernetz vertrieben wird.




händlernetz?????? die meisten händler die die marka mal hatten, werden wohl nicht mehr am start sein.


----------



## hulster (3. März 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> händlernetz?????? die meisten händler die die marka mal hatten, werden wohl nicht mehr am start sein.



Da geht es um die Ankündigung JETZT wieder mit Händler zu arbeiten. Sonst gebe ich dir aber Recht, und wurde hier schon erwähnt. Die alten werden wohl kaum noch Interesse haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. März 2018)

Ich verstehe eure Aufregung echt nicht. Da gibt es jetzt wieder 12 Händler, die Händler–Jungs aus Forchheim bekommen ihr erstes Bionicon, freuen sich, holen es aus dem Karton, stellen das auf Facebook und hier regen sich alle auf. 
Manchmal kann ich nur mein Haupt milde schütteln über soviel unnütze Aufregung.


----------



## hausi78 (21. März 2018)

Für mich ist das Problem nicht ein schnell zusammen gestelltes Bike, dass fotografiert wurde. Oder das Händlernetz, welches sich im Aufbau befindet. Ich habe eher Mühe mit der unvollständigen Homepage und den veralteten Infos auf der verlinkten Facebook Seite. Mails werden beantwortet, meistens. Vielleicht war ich einfach zu direkt, aber eigentlich wollte ich nur helfen.


----------



## saturno (28. März 2018)

gerade im www gefunden:

*Alles neu: Bionicon rollt mit 2018er-Modellreihe in den Fachhandel*
28.03.2018





Bionicon »rEVO 2« mit 27-Zollbereifung und 160 mm Federweg.
*Der nach einer radikalen Umstrukturierungsphase unter anderem von Direktvertrieb wieder auf den serviceorientierten Fachhandel setzende Bikeanbieter Bionicon kehrt mit seinen neuen Mountainbikes – und nur mit denen – zu den Wurzeln seines Erfolgs zurück. Diese liegen definitiv in dem revolutionären Bionicon »ClimbAir-System«, mit dem sich die Geometrie blitzschnell während der Fahrt verstellen lässt – und somit dem Rider bergauf und bergab beste Performance bietet.*

Jetzt unter dem Dach der Motor Sport Accessoires GmbH (MSA) radelnd ist die Marke vom Tegernsee nun auch ins bayrische Weiden – der Heimat von Trenoli-Macher und Strida-Importeur für Deutschland und Österreich MSA – gezogen. Von dort aus werden nun die Geschäfte über den Fachhandel gelenkt.

Die 2018er-Modellreihe »rEvo« setzt gezielt auf das eigene »ClimbAir-System«. Sie bietet  drei Modellvarianten mit unterschiedlicher Ausstattung: Die Top-Variante ist das »rEVO 0 27,5« gefolgt von den Ausstattungsvarianten »rEVO 1 27,5“« und «rEVO 2 27,5“«. Alle drei Versionen verfügen über das »ClimbAir-System« und 160 Millimeter Federweg.
Die Ausstattung ist vom Feinsten: Das »rEVO 0« wird zum Beispiel von der erstklassigen SRAM »Eagle X01« angetrieben, bremst mit Magura »MT7«-Bremsen auf 203er- und 180er- Scheiben, hat Felgen und Naben von DT-Swiss sowie die Maxxis-Reifen »Minion DHF« und »High Roller II« mit viel Grip. Die 30 Millimeter breiten Felgen der 27.5 Zoll-Laufräder beeindrucken durch ihr geringes Gewicht. Das Ergotec-Cockpit besteht aus einem 780 Millimeter breitem Low-Riser Alu-Lenker in Verbindung mit einem Ergotec »Piranha 650B«- Vorbau. Die Lenkzentrale dreht sich um einen Steuersatz von Acros. Zudem ist bei den neuen »rEVO«-Versionen der B-Switch des Bionicon »ClimbAir-Systems« ohne Umgreifen direkt vom Griff aus zu bedienen. Das Gesamtgewicht des »rEVO« liegt bei 13,5 Kilogramm.
Nach wie vor einzigartig ist das markeneigene patentierte »ClimbAir-System«. Dazu heißt es aus der neuen Bionicon-Zentrale in Weiden: »Mit nur einem Knopfdruck passt sich die Geometrie des Mountainbikes an die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen im Uphill oder Downhill stufenlos an. Durch das Absenken der Gabel und das gleichzeitige Ausfahren des Dämpferadapters können bis zu 12 Prozent Steigung am Berg kompensiert werden. Dank dieser Technik klettert das ‚rEVO’ steilste Rampen besser hinauf als ein klassisches All-Mountain-Bike und liefert bergab die Performance eines reinrassigen Enduro-Bikes.«
Ab sofort ist die neue »rEVO«-Serie über den Fachhandel zu haben. Die VK-Preise starten bei 2.899 Euro. Dafür werden die neuen »rEVO«-MTBs in vier Größen (S, M, L, XL) und drei Farbstylings (Schwarz anodisiert, Blau und Silber gebürstet) angeboten - wobei das Modell »rEVO 0« mit einer Sonderlackierung glänzt und für 4.499 Euro in einer Topausstattung erhältlich ist.
Weitere Infos unter www.bionicon.eu.

(radmarkt)


----------



## bolg (28. März 2018)

Auf der HP ist alles noch beim Alten, kein Shop oder so.


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Auf der HP ist alles noch beim Alten, kein Shop oder so.





saturno schrieb:


> Weitere Infos unter www.bionicon.eu.


----------



## bolg (28. März 2018)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 712632


Ok, meine Aussage war etwas unspezifisch. Ich hatte heute morgen wegen Ersatzteilen nachgesehen, aber anscheinend kann man nur noch telefonisch ordern. So was wie den „alten“ Shop zum bestellen habe ich nicht gefunden. Oder gibt es den und ich finde den nur nicht


----------



## luCYnger (28. März 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Ok, meine Aussage war etwas unspezifisch. Ich hatte heute morgen wegen Ersatzteilen nachgesehen, aber anscheinend kann man nur noch telefonisch ordern. So was wie den „alten“ Shop zum bestellen habe ich nicht gefunden. Oder gibt es den und ich finde den nur nicht


Den online-shop gibt's nicht mehr.
Du musst "oldschool" dort anrufen, dich zu Bionicon verbinden lassen und per Telefon bestellen.
Kannst auch per e-mail bestellen.

ich habe kürzlich was geordert und es lief ganz einwandfrei. Vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell, wie früher. Aber die sind da noch nicht fertig mit umziehen und PC-Systemumstellung gewesen.
Es sind noch 2 von den alten Bionäsen, die das machen. René und, ich glaube Sebastian.

ET-Preise waren dieselben, wie vorher im online-shop.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. März 2018)

Demnach wird es keine neuen Räder geben?


----------



## luCYnger (28. März 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Demnach wird es keine neuen Räder geben?


 wie kommst du darauf ??
steht doch weiter oben : über Fachhändler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. März 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf ??
> steht doch weiter oben : über Fachhändler



Da steht , dass Bionicon mit den neuen MTBs und nur mit denen zu den Wurzeln seines Erfolges zurück kehrt.

Und wenn ich mir recht entsinne, dann wurden vor einigen Monaten neue Räder angekündigt.


----------



## bolg (29. März 2018)

Ich habe das so verstanden, dass das Tyke und die Rennräder gestrichen sind und sie nur mit den „alten“ rEVOs weiter machen. Insofern ist das im Text schon etwas missverständlich formuliert.


----------



## frittenullnull (29. März 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden, dass das Tyke und die Rennräder gestrichen sind und sie nur mit den „alten“ rEVOs weiter machen. Insofern ist das im Text schon etwas missverständlich formuliert.


so hab ich das auch aufgefasst


----------



## hausi78 (29. März 2018)

Bin der Meinung mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das Tyke und das Mashup "in der zweiten Hälfte des Jahres" auf den Markt kommen sollen. 
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass da endlich mal was geht in Sachen Kommunikation, Shop mit Teilen wie früher wäre wünschenswert, unter dem Register "Team" auf der Homepage sollte auch ein Team zu finden sein und nicht nur allgemeines Geplapper und jemand, der sich etwas um das Forum Kümmert fehlt für mich auch noch.
In 3 bis 4 Wochen werde ich ein Bike kaufen, das Budget wurde bewilligt , habe aber zuerst noch einen Keller auszubauen.
Im Moment stehen die Chancen eher schlecht für Bionicon. Auch wenn das rEVO top Bewertungen erhält und mir optisch auch gut gefällt, so ist mein Vertrauen in die Marke Bionicon doch immer noch am schwinden, statt wieder am wachsen.
Mir wurde per Mail mitgeteilt, dass es einen "offiziellen Pressetext" geben werde, aber das ist auch schon wieder 4 Wochen her.

Basti und Renä sind sicher noch dabei und über Mail erreichbar.

Mal schauen... sonst gibt es auch noch andere Marke, die coole Bikes bauen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. März 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das Tyke und das Mashup "in der zweiten Hälfte des Jahres" auf den Markt kommen sollen.
> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass da endlich mal was geht in Sachen Kommunikation, Shop mit Teilen wie früher wäre wünschenswert, unter dem Register "Team" auf der Homepage sollte auch ein Team zu finden sein und nicht nur allgemeines Geplapper und jemand, der sich etwas um das Forum Kümmert fehlt für mich auch noch.
> In 3 bis 4 Wochen werde ich ein Bike kaufen, das Budget wurde bewilligt , habe aber zuerst noch einen Keller auszubauen.
> Im Moment stehen die Chancen eher schlecht für Bionicon. Auch wenn das rEVO top Bewertungen erhält und mir optisch auch gut gefällt, so ist mein Vertrauen in die Marke Bionicon doch immer noch am schwinden, statt wieder am wachsen.
> ...


Ich tendiere in die Richtung mir noch dieses Jahr ein rEVO zu kaufen, da ich das System super finde. Ich glaube nicht, dass es die Marke noch lange geben wird. Insgesamt wirkt dieser "neue" Auftritt ein stückweit desorganisiert, jedenfalls entnehme ich das der letzten Mail vom Tegernsee. Laut Facebook ist das Ladengeschäft von Bionicon übrigens ab 1300 Uhr am Tegernsee geöffnet.


----------



## luCYnger (29. März 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich tendiere in die Richtung mir noch dieses Jahr ein rEVO zu kaufen, da ich das System super finde. Ich glaube nicht, dass es die Marke noch lange geben wird. Insgesamt wirkt dieser "neue" Auftritt ein stückweit desorganisiert, jedenfalls entnehme ich das der letzten Mail vom Tegernsee. Laut Facebook ist das Ladengeschäft von Bionicon übrigens ab 1300 Uhr am Tegernsee geöffnet.


Da muss man Dir leider Recht geben .
Seit gut einem Jahr tun die wirklich alles dafür, dass man den Eindruck bekommen muss, dass die dabei sind sich abzuschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. März 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Da muss man Dir leider Recht geben .
> Seit gut einem Jahr tun die wirklich alles dafür, dass man den Eindruck bekommen muss, dass die dabei sind sich abzuschaffen



Meiner Meinung nach würde man ja ein neues Produkt offensiv vermarkten, respektive bewerben. Das passiert hier nicht, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 

HMTB wirbt ebenfalls weiter damit, dass sie "2017" die neuen rEVOs fahren.


----------



## hausi78 (29. März 2018)

Habe diese Frage konkret per Mail gestellt, wann die Marke Bionicon verschwinden werde.
Dies sei nicht der Fall, es werde Bionicon weiter geben. Das Antwortmail hatte mir eigentlich Hoffnung gemacht und ich habe umgehend nachgefragt, ob ich das Mail hier veröffentlichen dürfe. Die Antwort war, dass ich das bitte nicht tun soll, ich solle bitte auf den "offiziellen Pressetext" warten.
Die Facebook Seite ist total veraltet und absolut nicht "up to date", da hat es auch Email Adressen, die nicht mehr funktionieren.
Ich verstehe das Vorgehen der Bionicon Jungs nicht. Irgendwie setzen die Ihre Prioritäten falsch. Habe Ihnen per Mail auch ans Herz gelegt, sich um dieses Forum zu kümmern... so wie Sacki früher.. hat ja offensichtlich nichts gebracht.

Ich kaufe doch kein Bike von einer Marke, bei der ich bezweifle, dass es nächstes Jahr noch Ersatzteile und Support gibt. Obwohl ich auch ein riesen Fan des neu benamsten ClimbAir Systems bin!


----------



## Promontorium (29. März 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> gerade im www gefunden:
> 
> *Alles neu: Bionicon rollt mit 2018er-Modellreihe in den Fachhandel*
> 28.03.2018
> ...



Das ist jetzt die Frage: wird es nur noch MTBs geben oder soll es heißen, daß es ausschließlich für die MTBs das ClimbAir-System geben wird?
Letzteres wäre ja nix Neues, insofern vermute ich, daß es nur noch MTBs geben wird.
Oder, was mir gerade kommt, daß es die MTBs nimmer ohne ClimbAir geben wird, dennoch aber andere E-Mtbs etc. pp.!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. April 2018)

Ob ich überhaupt noch nach Weiden zu Bionicon fahre weiß ich nicht. Auf meine E-Mail von vor 2 Wochen ob das Engine jetzt wie geplant ab April verfügbar ist habe ich bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen. Die letzte Rezension auf der immer noch nicht überarbeitenden FB Seite hört sich auch nicht so toll an. Einmal noch anrufen und mal schauen was mir erzählt wird. Hätte am Engine ernsthaftes Interesse gehabt. Aber so...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. April 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Ob ich überhaupt noch nach Weiden zu Bionicon fahre weiß ich nicht. Auf meine E-Mail von vor 2 Wochen ob das Engine jetzt wie geplant ab April verfügbar ist habe ich bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen. Die letzte Rezension auf der immer noch nicht überarbeitenden FB Seite hört sich auch nicht so toll an. Einmal noch anrufen und mal schauen was mir erzählt wird. Hätte am Engine ernsthaftes Interesse gehabt. Aber so...


Hast du das hier schon gesehen? (show termine)


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. April 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hast du das hier schon gesehen? (show termine)



Ja. Aber ich hab 40 km nach Weiden, zur neuen Zentrale. 
Aber 1. muss mir das Bike optisch und vom Fahrwerk etc. gefallen
Und 2. Kauf ich mir nur ein Bike, wenn ich mich auf den Hersteller verlassen kann

Ich hoffe ja immer noch...


----------



## Promontorium (2. April 2018)

Was ich marketingtechnisch zumindest sonderbar finde: das teuerste rEVO gibt es nur in diesem knalligen Rot und dem öden grauen Hinterbau, während es die anderen in Raw und dem schönen Blau gibt. Ist das logisch, wo doch die Räder eh erst auf Bestellung zusammengeschraubt werden und ohnehin keine Riesenauswahl an Farben besteht!?


----------



## ABBiker (2. April 2018)

Die Philosophie dahinter kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. April 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Ja. Aber ich hab 40 km nach Weiden, zur neuen Zentrale.
> Aber 1. muss mir das Bike optisch und vom Fahrwerk etc. gefallen
> Und 2. Kauf ich mir nur ein Bike, wenn ich mich auf den Hersteller verlassen kann
> 
> Ich hoffe ja immer noch...



40 Kilometer sind jetzt aber auch nicht soviel. Ich würde dorthin fahren.


----------



## hausi78 (2. April 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Ja. Aber ich hab 40 km nach Weiden, zur neuen Zentrale.
> Aber 1. muss mir das Bike optisch und vom Fahrwerk etc. gefallen
> Und 2. Kauf ich mir nur ein Bike, wenn ich mich auf den Hersteller verlassen kann
> 
> Ich hoffe ja immer noch...



Fahr doch einfach mal hin und fühl den Jungs da auf den Zahn!
Ganz wichtig wäre, dass Du uns davon erzählst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausi78 (2. April 2018)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 712632


Also auf der Homepage von Thope Bikes finde ich keinen Hinweis auf Bionicon...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach mal hin und fühl den Jungs da auf den Zahn!
> Ganz wichtig wäre, dass Du uns davon erzählst.



Hinfahren werd ich schon noch. Aber es sollte das Bike dasein, das mich interessiert und evtl. jemand der sich auch auskennt. Bei meinem ersten Anruf bekam ich ne Handynummer als Ansprechpartner für Bionicon. Mal sehen ob ich die gespeichert habe ...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Also auf der Homepage von Thope Bikes finde ich keinen Hinweis auf Bionicon...


Jungs, ich sage das nur ungern, aber es gibt auch noch eine analoge Welt. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass weite Teile der Welt analog sind. Also anrufen oder hinfahren


----------



## hausi78 (4. April 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Jungs, ich sage das nur ungern, aber es gibt auch noch eine analoge Welt. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass weite Teile der Welt analog sind. Also anrufen oder hinfahren


Da stimme ich Dir sogar zu, aber andere Marken werden auf der Homepage ja gezeigt. Wenn Bionicon schon Werbung macht, dass das einer Ihrer Händler ist, wäre es doch schön, wenn auf der Page des Händlers etwas mehr als "nichts" zu finden wäre. Wenn er gar keine Homepage hätte, wären wir in der analogen Welt.


----------



## skask (4. April 2018)

Bei Rad Normal ebenso, mehrere Marken, aber kein Bionicon. Vielleicht haben die das nur zwangsweise mit im Programm und wollen gar nicht?


----------



## hausi78 (4. April 2018)

skask schrieb:


> Bei Rad Normal ebenso, mehrere Marken, aber kein Bionicon. Vielleicht haben die das nur zwangsweise mit im Programm und wollen gar nicht?


Macht für mich leider auch den Eindruck.
Habe das Gefühl, wir als "Bionicon- Jünger", gehören zu einer aussterbenden Art.


----------



## damage0099 (4. April 2018)

Was ein Gelabre


----------



## aufgehts (4. April 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was ein Gelabre


                       die Fakten sprechen halt fur sich...


----------



## robby (4. April 2018)

Was für Fakten?
Habe letzte Woche bei Bionicon angerufen und promt eine kompetente Antwort erhalten.
Bionicon hinkt schon seit 2010 mit der Homepage hinterher. Das ist schade, sind aber keine Neuigkeiten. Dafür bauen sie lieber geile Bikes.
Was Bionicon-Anhänger zu einer aussterbenden Art werden lässt sind negative Gerüchte, die ein schlechtes Licht auf die Firma werfen.
Also Schluss damit und her mit den Neuigkeiten!
Ihr vermisst Beiträge hier im Forum? Dann ruft bei Bionicon an und erinnert die Jungs an ihre Fans, die nach Neuigkeiten lechzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausi78 (5. April 2018)

Habe Ende Februar per Mail bei Bionicon auf Fehler auf der Homepage, falsche Angaben auf Facebook und auf die Stimmung hier im Forum (mit Link) hingewiesen.
Antwort: _Ich werde da mal reinschauen und wir werden auch in naher Zukunft alle Neuigkeiten über die entsprechenden Kanäle veröffentlichen._
Kommt halt darauf an, was man unter "naher Zukunft" versteht?!? 

Ich finde es einfach schade und bin ein Stück weit auch enttäuscht. Die Kommunikation ist richtig schlecht.
Das hier im Forum nicht alles durch Bionicon kommentiert werden kann ist wohl allen klar und erwartet wohl auch niemand. Aber das man so gar nichts hört/liesst, weder hier noch auf Facebook ist nicht gerade Vertrauens fördernd.
Wenn man mit einem Geschäft umzieht, sollte doch als erstes überall die Kontaktdaten aktualisiert werden. Oder sehe nur ich das so?

PS: Sorry, jammere hier schon rum wie die, die mich sonst nerven...
Wenn es nicht über 5 Stunden mit dem Auto wären, würde ich mal hinfahren. Möchte ja eigentlich ein rEVO kaufen.


----------



## luCYnger (5. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Habe Ende Februar per Mail bei Bionicon auf Fehler auf der Homepage, falsche Angaben auf Facebook und auf die Stimmung hier im Forum (mit Link) hingewiesen.
> Antwort: _Ich werde da mal reinschauen und wir werden auch in naher Zukunft alle Neuigkeiten über die entsprechenden Kanäle veröffentlichen._
> Kommt halt darauf an, was man unter "naher Zukunft" versteht?!?
> 
> ...


Na dann Kauf es doch ! 
Ich hab mein erstes Evo auch ohne Probefahrt gekauft.
Ein Jahr später noch eins.
Das rEvo wird da wohl nicht schlechter sein.

Und ,  wie ich hier auch schon geschrieben habe,

man kann die Jungs von BIONICON bei MSA direkt anrufen oder anmailen.
Das funktioniert.
Dann macht es doch einfach auch so !!!

Wenn man nun seit einem Jahr weiß, dass bei FB und Homepage und dem Digitalkrams aktuell nix gemacht wird (weil vlt keine kompetente manpower mehr da, für sowas),
was zum Geier spricht dagegen, es auf die analoge Tour zu versuchen ???

Oder könnt ihr nicht mehr ana log ?

Gruß Lutz

Gesendet von meinem BV6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skask (5. April 2018)

Wir können schon noch analog. Aber gute Bikes bauen reicht nicht. Man muss die Dinger auch verkaufen.Und da hinken die Bemühungen doch sehr hinterher. Man kann jetzt abwarten ob die Kunden so funktionieren wie man sich das Bionicon offenbar vorstellt. Aber in der Regel müssen diejenigen, welche was verkaufen wollen, auf die Kunden zugehen. Und da sehe ich keine große Zukunft für Bionicon.


----------



## hausi78 (5. April 2018)

Sieht einer hier Mountain Bike oder Bionicon? Ist schliesslich ein offizieller Bionicon Partner! Gönn Dir einen Testride heisst es...
...mit dem Rasenmäher???






Die Seite von Velokeller.de funktioniert gar nicht.
und so weiter...und so weiter


----------



## robby (5. April 2018)

Was willst Du damit bezwecken...?!

Der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens ist kein Online Marketing Experte und ich kenne nur wenige große Händler, deren Seiten stets up-to-date sind. Daher kann ich mich nur wiederholen: Hört auf mit den Schlechtreden und ruft an wenn Ihr Infos haben wollt. Egal ob bei Bionicon, deren Händlern oder bei Eurem Händler um die Ecke. Händler leben nicht vom Onlinevertrieb, sondern vom Face-to-Face Verkäufen. Daher dienen die Seiten primär der Kontaktaufnahme und werden auch entsprechend lieblos gepflegt.

Ich habe eben mit Weißhaupt telefoniert: Die Seiten sind veraltet, der Techniker ist bereits informiert, sie sind selber mit der Situation unzufrieden. Bionicon habe vor kurzem noch Anpassungen durchgeführt und mit der Auslieferung vor 2 Wochen begonnen. Ein rEVO 1 +2 steht zum Test bereit. Man möge nur bitte vorher anrufen, damit das Bike zum Zeitpunkt auch wirklich zur Verfügung steht. Der Urgroßvater von Weißhaupt hat in der Nachkriegszeit einen der ersten Radläden ins Leben gerufen. Mit den Jahren haben sie sich auf motorisierte Geräte und Zweiräder spezialisiert, darunter auch Kymco und Trenoli - und nun auch Bionicon. MSA sei ein starker Vertrieb mit einem enormen Potential. Nicht umsonst habe sich Bionicon dazu entschlossen mit dem kompletten(!) Team vom Tegernsee nach Weiden umzuziehen um von der Vertriebsstärke zu profitieren. Mit der damaligen Cloud haben sie sich ein Ei gelegt und das System hat nicht funktioniert (zumindest war die Idee innovativ). Jetzt wird eine völlig neue Vertriebsstruktur aufgebaut und das dauert eben seine Zeit. Mal wieder. Für mich klingt das alles andere als nach einer aussterbenden Art als vielmehr nach einem Revival. 

Das fehlendende Statement hier im Forum oder auf FB ist natürlich eine andere Sache. Aber das wurde auch schon mehrfach durchgekaut.


----------



## skask (5. April 2018)

robby schrieb:


> mit dem kompletten(!) Team vom Tegernsee nach Weiden umzuziehen



Schon mal gelogen. Mit dem was vom kompletten Team übrig geblieben ist muss es heissen. Weiter oben schrieb jemand von 2 (!) Leuten.

Mir mittlerweilen egal, das Reed ist gut verkauft. War nett, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Hatte mir ein rEvo überlegt, aber bei dem Rumgeeiere? Und dann kein 26" mehr, obwohl alles schon vorhanden ist? Das war zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausi78 (5. April 2018)

Meinem Ärger Luft mache, wie man so schön sagt.

Danke für Deine Aufklärung und Deine Abklärungen.


----------



## hausi78 (10. April 2018)

Gefunden im Netz auf sazbike.de:

MTBs mit verstellbarem Fahrwerk 06.04.2018, 09:42 Uhr
*Bionicon kehrt in den Fachhandel zurück*
Ab sofort sind Mountainbikes von Bionicon wieder für Fachhändler verfügbar. Die MSA GmbH aus Weiden, auch Inhaber der Pedelec-Marke Trenoli, verantwortet den Vertrieb.



Bionicon kommt über den MSA-Vertrieb wieder in den Fachhhandel.
Zum Start gibt es von Bionicon die Räder der „Revo“-Serie mit dem patentierten „Climbair“-System: Per Knopfdruck passt sich die Geometrie des Mountainbikes an die Anforderungen im Uphill oder Downhill stufenlos an. Durch das Absenken der Gabel und das gleichzeitige Ausfahren des Dämpferadapters können laut Bionicon-Angaben bis zu 12 % Steigung am Berg kompensiert werden. MSA liefert das Rad in drei Ausstattungvarianten. Bionicon wurde 2002 von deutschen Mountainbikern gegründet. Alleinstellungsmerkmal waren die ein- und ausfahrbaren Dämpfer und Gabeln. Nachdem die Bayern zwischenzeitlich zum Direktvertrieb gewechselt hatten, setzt der neue Inhaber, die MSA GmbH aus Weiden, wieder auf Fachhandelsvertrieb.

Autor(in)Tillman Lambert


Stutzig macht mich, dass es in einer Stellungnahme hiess, Bionicon sei nicht verkauft worden, sonder nur aus logistischen Gründen umgezogen und nun heisst es "der neue Inhaber, die MSA GmbH"?!?  Aber vielleicht hat auch der Herr Lambert was falsch verstanden.

Werte das ganze auf jeden Fall als Lebenszeichen von Bionicon.


----------



## saturno (10. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Gefunden im Netz auf sazbike.de:
> 
> MTBs mit verstellbarem Fahrwerk 06.04.2018, 09:42 Uhr
> *Bionicon kehrt in den Fachhandel zurück*
> ...




alter hut, sihe post 1730 vom 28.03.


----------



## saturno (10. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Stutzig macht mich, dass es in einer Stellungnahme hiess, Bionicon sei nicht verkauft worden, sonder nur aus logistischen Gründen umgezogen und nun heisst es "der neue Inhaber, die MSA GmbH"?!?  Aber vielleicht hat auch der Herr Lambert was falsch verstanden.
> 
> Werte das ganze auf jeden Fall als Lebenszeichen von Bionicon.




Während des abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahrs wurden die Geschäfte des Unternehmens durch folgende Personen geführt:

Geschäftsführer:

Herr Andreas Felsl, Kaufmann, Biel/Schweiz, bis 11.03.2016

Herr Yu-Shin Chen, Kaufmann, New Taipei City/Taiwan ab 11.03.2016


----------



## herbert2010 (10. April 2018)

Bin raus bachdem das mit dem 29 eh nix wird hab ich wonders gekauft 

Viel glück euch wartenden 

Lg


----------



## frittenullnull (11. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Bin raus bachdem das mit dem 29 eh nix wird hab ich wonders gekauft
> 
> Viel glück euch wartenden
> 
> Lg


was hast du dir zugelegt?


----------



## Fanatic3001 (11. April 2018)

Ich werde Bionicon in Weiden erstmal keinen Besuch abstatten.

Nach über 2 Wochen hat René Schulz auf meine E-Mail geantwortet und sich für die lange Warzezeit entschuldigt (Urlaub, Stress ...)

Für das Engine kann er mir „beim besten Willen“ nicht sagen, ab wann ein Testbike zur Verfügung steht. Aber sicher nicht bis Juli 18. (war mein letzter Termin dieses Jahr noch das Engine zu kaufen)

Er hat sich auch für meine Tips für die Facebookseite und dem Forum hier bedankt.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. April 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> was hast du dir zugelegt?


jeffsy 29


----------



## skask (11. April 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> Während des abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahrs wurden die Geschäfte des Unternehmens durch folgende Personen geführt:
> 
> Geschäftsführer:
> 
> ...



And Felsl hat doch auch im Fernsehen (Höhle der Löwen) so eine Jammerauftritt hingelegt und gesagt, dass er mit Bionicon 1,8 Mio € in den Sand gesetzt hätte.


----------



## robby (11. April 2018)

skask schrieb:


> And Felsl hat doch auch im Fernsehen (Höhle der Löwen) so eine Jammerauftritt hingelegt und gesagt, dass er mit Bionicon 1,8 Mio € in den Sand gesetzt hätte.



Waren das wirklich seine Worte?
Ich schätze Andi sehr, er ist ein kluger Kopf und toller Entwickler. Und nebenbei auch ein echt netter Typ. Die Bikebranche ist ein hartes Business und hier mit völlig neuen Ideen Fuß zu fassen ist sicher nicht einfach, allen Voran wenn es an KnowHow in Sachen Vertrieb fehlt, was Andi auch zugegeben hat. Darum ja auch der Verkauf. Andi hat seine Schwächen erkannt, das sollte ihm nicht angerechnet werden. Auch ging es bei dem Auftriff in der Höhle der Löwen ja nicht um Bionicon, sondern um sein neues Projekt WeCharge. Wer mehr über die Hintergründe des Auftritts erfahren will findet *HIER* ein Interview dazu - hat aber nichts mit Bionicon zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (11. April 2018)

skask schrieb:


> And Felsl hat doch auch im Fernsehen (Höhle der Löwen) so eine Jammerauftritt hingelegt und gesagt, dass er mit Bionicon 1,8 Mio € in den Sand gesetzt hätte.




tja an was das wohl gelegen haben kann?????  ständig neue inovative sachen auf der messe präsentiert, dann den händlern einen vor den latz geknallt und versucht den kram selber zu verhökern. das alles mag wohl dazu beigetragen haben, das die millionen in der bionicon cloud verschwunden sind..........


----------



## hausi78 (11. April 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Er hat sich auch für meine Tips für die Facebookseite und dem Forum hier bedankt.


Ja, auf meine Hinweise hat sich Basti auch bedankt...



saturno schrieb:


> Geschäftsführer:
> 
> Herr Andreas Felsl, Kaufmann, Biel/Schweiz, bis 11.03.2016
> 
> Herr Yu-Shin Chen, Kaufmann, New Taipei City/Taiwan ab 11.03.2016



Habe ich da was verpasst, die MSA gehört doch nicht Yu-Shin Chen?  Den Verkauf von Felsl hab ich mitbekommen.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (11. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Ja, auf meine Hinweise hat sich Basti auch bedankt...
> 
> 
> 
> Habe ich da was verpasst, die MSA gehört doch nicht Yu-Shin Chen?  Den Verkauf von Felsl hab ich mitbekommen.



Dank der vielen Infos von Bionicon kenn sich jeder aus.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (11. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Ja, auf meine Hinweise hat sich Basti auch bedankt...
> 
> 
> 
> Passiert ist aber noch nix.


----------



## skask (11. April 2018)

robby schrieb:


> Waren das wirklich seine Worte?


Ja. Sehr tränenreich vorgetragen. Irgendwo hier im Forum, ich meine sogar hier im Faden, steht mehr dazu.

Edit:steht auf Seite 53 hier


Stritzel schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, und ja, ich find auch das passt hier rein.
> Wenn der ehemalige Bionicon- Chef wie ein angeschlagener Boxer und fast mit Tränen in den Augen erzählt, dass er seine Firma verlor, weil er keine Ahnung vom dem Geschäft hatte, die Firma chronisch unterfinanziert war und er 1,8 Mios in den Sand gesteckt hat, ist das News und Gerücht zugleich. Vielleicht wird jetzt dem ein oder anderen klar, wieso Bionicon weder mit einer Vielzahl von neuen Modellen noch mit einem Marketing wie Apple glänzen kann. Für beides brauchst Du Geld, viel Geld. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt richtig erschrocken über diesen Auftritt und verstehe auch nicht, wieso diese traurige und verzweifelte Gestalt mit solchen Aussagen an die Öffentlichkeit geht. Seiner Ex-Firma hat er damit sicher keinen Gefallen getan.


----------



## saturno (11. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Ja, auf meine Hinweise hat sich Basti auch bedankt...
> 
> 
> 
> Habe ich da was verpasst, die MSA gehört doch nicht Yu-Shin Chen?  Den Verkauf von Felsl hab ich mitbekommen.



nö, die sind der Vertrieb für Bionicon, der Yu-Shin Chen ist wohl ein Taiwanese der die Rahmen gefertigt hat. Hat die Klitsche (nachdem die darnieder ging)  wohl günstig übernommen......


----------



## robby (11. April 2018)

Oha.
Ist denn der Andi Felsl eigentlich nun völlig raus oder profitiert Bionicon weiterhin von seinem Einfallsreichtum?


----------



## saturno (11. April 2018)

robby schrieb:


> Oha.
> Ist denn der Andi Felsl eigentlich nun völlig raus oder profitiert Bionicon weiterhin von seinem Einfallsreichtum?



einfallsreichtum??????? der war ja wohl der grund weshalb verkauft wurde


----------



## robby (11. April 2018)

Andi Felsl ist der Gründer von Bionicon.
Er war nicht alleine der Grund weshalb verkauft wurde.
Aber er war der Grund, DASS etwas verkauft werden konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausi78 (11. April 2018)

robby schrieb:


> Andi Felsl ist der Gründer von Bionicon.
> Er war nicht alleine der Grund weshalb verkauft wurde.
> Aber er war der Grund, DASS etwas verkauft werden konnte.



Da stimme ich Dir zu, ohne Andi Felsl hätte es Bionicon wohl nie gegeben. Hatte gelesen, dass Felsl schon weg ist, als der Taiwanese übernommen hat.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (13. April 2018)

Seit das EVO auf den Markt kam, wohl zwischenzeitlich um die 3 Jahre her, wollte ich unbedingt ein Bike von Bionicon. Es hatte das Alleinstellungsmerkmal mit der Doppelbrücke. Einfach geil. War auch ein paar mal vor Ort. Sehr gute und auch kontroverse Gespräche mit Sacki, also alles super. Nette Leute, offene Gespräche....echt so wie man es haben will.  Leider gefielen mir damals die Farben nicht, weshalb ich den Fahrradkauf aufgeschoben habe. Ich wollte warten. Irgendwann aber kam der Break.....Keine Kommentare und Diskussionen  mehr von und mit Sackman im Forum, und ab diesem Zeitpunkt ging es für mich gefühlt den Bach runter.  Homepage , Kommunikation und Präsenz im Netz müssen funktionieren, wenn man gute und vor allem auch viele Bikes verkaufen will und kein Händlernetz hat (wie damals). Was bei Propain funktionert, hätte auch bei Bionicon funktionert, denn ich finde man kann die Firmen fast vergleichen. Es wurden eklatante strategische Fehlentscheidungen getroffen, die sicher nicht den Mitarbeitern vor Ort anzulasten sind. Bitte liebe Fans die eins haben. Freut euch lange dran und seid mir net böse, aber so kann man net arbeiten wie es da gemacht wird....Wenn zuletzt so ein Rad neben einem Rasenmäher steht, ist wohl alles im Eimer.... Wie kann man so ein tolles Produkt, mit so einer treuen Fangemeinde, so an die Wand fahren. Egal wie es weiter geht. Der Charme eines Bionicon ist verflogen. Und die Händler übertreffen sich ja wohl gegenseitig mit Kompetenz was man so liest ...Ist ja fast schon grotesk....Schade. Ehrlich. Ich freue mich über mein neues Rad, aber es ist kein Bionicon und irgendwie tut mir das trotzdem leid.....


----------



## bolg (13. April 2018)

Trotz des ganzen Frustes über das Marketing und die ständig wechselnden Vertriebswege der letzten Jahre, muss man doch zugestehen, dass für so einen kleinen Hersteller eben die richtige Nische gefunden werden muss. Immerhin funktioniert es derzeit zwar anders wie gewohnt, aber bestellen kann man doch immer noch.


----------



## skask (13. April 2018)

Ist halt die Frage wieviele bestellen. Mit diesem Marketing wirds vermutlich keine Verkaufsrekorde geben. Und dann kommt halt mal die Frage nach der Rentabilität.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (13. April 2018)

Wenn ich 3000 Euro oder mehr für ein Rad ausgebe, möchte ich wie die meisten Käufer wohl auch ein gewisses Einkaufserlebnis haben. Da kann das Rad noch so gut sein. Die meisten werden wohl vorher abgeschreckt weil der ganze Prozess nicht (mehr) kundenorientiert aufgezogen wird. Gutes Marketing ist das A und O....das kann man scheiße finden....is aber so... Die Homepage muss passen und zumindest wöchentlich gepflegt werden, und das Forum muss täglich bedient werden. Das wären schon mal die Minimalanforderungen..... Produktpolitik ist nochmal ein anderes Thema. Alles gesagt dazu. Nochmal. Schade.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. April 2018)

Sorry, massiver Widerspruch.
Das einzige was interessiert, ist, ob das Produkt erstklassig ist!
Und das Bionicon Edison ist aufgrund seines Climb Air Systems erstklassig, einzigartig und unbezahlbar.

Dieses ganze Rumgejammere hier im Forum ist doch nur noch infantil: Mama, Mama, die haben kein gutes Marketing, jetzt kaufe ich woanders . Kaufst du jetzt Marketing, oder ein Produkt.
Ich fasse es einfach nicht, wie man sich von Marketing so abhängig machen kann.
Leute, die keine Meinung haben kaufen eben ein Canyon, weil jeder eins fährt. Individualisten kaufen ein Bionicon, weil es für sie die beste Wahl ist.

Ach was soll’s, ist ehe sinnlos die Diskussion. Ich gehe jetzt mit meinem Bionicon eine Runde biken.
Guten Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (13. April 2018)

Ich war heute beim offiziellen Bionicon Fachhändler (Rad Normal). Rasenmäher habe ich keine gesehen, aber der Laden erinnerte mich sehr an meinen Keller (vor dem Aufräumen). Hinweise auf Trenoli, Trenga, Kellys etc ja, Bionicon Nein.

-Prospekte gibts grundsätzlich nicht bei MSA.
-er hat 1 (ein) Bionicon bekommen.

Wir fanden es dann auch, hinter 3 anderen, die draufgelegt waren. (rEvo 2 in grau) Das System kann er weder vorführen noch erklären, das kennt er nicht. Aber es soll gut sein. Mehr Infos waren nicht zu erhalten.

Ich möchte euch natürlich nicht den Spaß und die Freude nehmen, aber ich sehe sehr schwarz für Bionicon. Ich habe meines ja verkauft. Hätte ich es unbedingt behalten wollen, dann würde ich mir jetzt einen großen Ersatzteilvorrat anlegen.


----------



## bolg (13. April 2018)

Canyon hat ein gutes Marketing, der Designer versteht sein Geschäft, aber ich würde mir trotzdem keines mehr kaufen. Service ist unterirdisch und die schaffen es, wegen zweier Industrielager für 5€ mich als Kunde zu vergraulen, weil sie die nur gegen Begutachtung des Bikes erstatten wollen. Und so nebenbei hat mir die Hotline auch noch die falschen Lager spezifiziert. Echt großes Kino.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (14. April 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Sorry, massiver Widerspruch.
> Das einzige was interessiert, ist, ob das Produkt erstklassig ist!
> Und das Bionicon Edison ist aufgrund seines Climb Air Systems erstklassig, einzigartig und unbezahlbar.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe Dich schon in gewisser Weise, deshalb nur als Ergänzung zu deinem Kommentar aber in Stichworten folgendes :

Würdest Du Dir Stand heute ein Bionicon kaufen ??
Wie sollen neue Kunden erfolgreich akquiriert und auf das Produkt aufmerksam gemacht werden ??
Die Außendarstellung einer Marke wirkt immer auf das Produkt....Gutes Marketing macht ein schlechtes Produkt besser und
schlechtes Marketing ein gutes Produkt schlechter....das ist so....Gesetz der Marktwirtschaft. Glaube es oder lass es sein.
Sind Leute die ein Canyon oder bei Stadler kaufen die schlechteren Biker die keinen Plan haben.? So liest sich das. Finde ich nicht gut.
Man ist nicht automatisch allwissend oder ein toller Biker nur weil man ein Bionicon, Liteville oder Santa Cruz Bike in der Garage hat.....


----------



## bolg (15. April 2018)

Ein Produkt minderer Güte ist durch ein gutes Marketing noch nie besser geworden! Es mag sich nur besser verkauft haben ... vorübergehend. Das nur so am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## skask (15. April 2018)

Stimmt nicht so ganz. VHS gegen Beta2000 ist doch der Klassiker. Das bessere ging pleite, das schlechtere war der Marktführer und -beherrscher bis zum Videotod.

Wenn ich mich für ein Bionicon interessiert hätte, dort (Rad Normal) hätte ich keines gekauft. Und mangels anderer Händler/Probefahrtmöglichkeit innerhalb der nächsten 300km woanders auch nicht. 

Und das ist euer Problem, nur für euch wird keiner Bionicon machen. Nochmal 1,8 Mio versenken wie der Andi Felsl wird keiner.


----------



## frittenullnull (15. April 2018)

also ich z.B. habe bionicon kennen gerlernt, nachdem das bionicon NFB/TYKE vorgestellt wurde und hab mich ab da an erst mit der marke beschäftigt. wie nun jedoch die letzten wochen / monate abeglaufen sind, würde ich nie auf die idee kommen mir dort ein rad zukaufen. es kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich seine infos erkämpfen muss. ich DENKE so wird es vielen potentiellen neukunden gehen. ohne neukunden wird es eine solche marke auf dauer schwer haben. klar gibts es eingefleischte bionicon fans die ihr rad weiter trotzdem kaufen - egal wo und wie. aber ob eine marke davon überleben kann


----------



## bolg (15. April 2018)

skask schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht so ganz. VHS gegen Beta2000 ist doch der Klassiker. Das bessere ging pleite, das schlechtere war der Marktführer und -beherrscher bis zum Videotod.
> 
> Wenn ich mich für ein Bionicon interessiert hätte, dort (Rad Normal) hätte ich keines gekauft. Und mangels anderer Händler/Probefahrtmöglichkeit innerhalb der nächsten 300km woanders auch nicht.
> 
> Und das ist euer Problem, nur für euch wird keiner Bionicon machen. Nochmal 1,8 Mio versenken wie der Andi Felsl wird keiner.


Du hast Video8 von Sony vergessen! Ein gutes Beispiel, dass selbst ein etablierter Hersteller mit einem sehr guten Produkt und Marketing die kaufende Masse nicht überzeugen konnte. 
Ich bin da halt eher zurückhaltend und warte immer erst mal ab, wie so die Praxiserfahrung bei einem neuen Produkt ist. Oder ich informiere mich ausführlich, bevor ich kaufe. Denn Marketing und Werbung sind primär darauf ausgelegt, dir das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Nicht umsonst gibt es den netten Berufszweig der Wirtschaftspsychologie.
Klar, die letzten Monate sind sicherlich nicht dazu angetan, vertrauen aufzubauen. Aber man kann auch Dinge tot reden, bevor sie wirklich gestorben sind. Und so liest sich für mich langsam der ganze Thread hier. Das finde ich nicht gut und ist eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. April 2018)

Ich versteh auch nicht warum die Marke hier quasi tot geredet wird. Kauft euch ein Bionicon oder lasst es.
Wer denkt das er bei den großen Versendern besser aufgehoben ist bitte...
Das Alva war/ist ein tolles bike und das Evo hat mir bei ner Probefahrt am Geißkopf auch richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (15. April 2018)

Dies ist ein Forum. Jeder darf seine Meinung äußern. Diese muss nicht empirisch begründet werden.
Klar zielt Werbung und Marketing darauf ab, Kunden zu gewinnen und bestehende Kunden zu binden. Geld aus der Tasche ziehen klingt auch sehr negativ. Denkt einfach mal daran wie viele Arbeitsplätze davon abhängen ??. Vielleicht auch mein eigener. ?
Das die Räder gut sind wurde niemals bestritten..... Es geht um die Außendarstellung einer Marke.
Das oft gehörte Argument die gewissenhafte Pflege einer Homepage kostet zuviel Zeit und Geld kann nicht akzeptiert werden.
Gerade wenn man ein individuelles Produkt anbietet......und hier wurden einfach dramatische Fehler gemacht. Basta...
Verständlich das vielen die  Kommentare ziemlich auf den S...gehen.
Überleben aber kann die Marke nur durch das Neukundengeschäft....Und ob dies funktioniert so ....??
Warum meldet sich von den Bionicon Leuten mal keiner  hier im Forum....?? 
Trotzdem schönen Bike - Sonntag allen....


----------



## skask (15. April 2018)

Dass man mit Bionicon Fahrrädern gut Fahrrad fahren kann wird ja von niemandem bestritten. Dass Bionicon sich nicht um (Neu)kunden bemüht wird kritisiert.
Ich behaupte mal darüber hinaus, dass der Weggang von Sacki sehr schmerzhaft für Bionicon ist. Er hatte als letzter noch Kundenpflege betrieben und war eine rührige Seele. Was gibt's denn von Bionicon noch ausser dem rEvo? Keine Kettenblätter, keinen E-Antrieb fürs Tretlager, keine Doppelbrücke, keine Dämpferextras, keine Tipps und technische Weiterbildung im Forum hier, kein Tyke.........

Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn Bionicon wie ein Phönix aus der Asche zu neuer Größe wieder aufersteht. Aber da mir der Glaube fehlt bin ich anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausi78 (16. April 2018)

Habe letzten Montag, also genau vor einer Woche, per Mail bei Bionicon nachgefragt, wie hoch die Frachtkosten in die Schweiz sind. Habe bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten. Ich glaube die wollen gar nichts verkaufen, eventuell können Sie auch nicht... ?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Habe letzten Montag, also genau vor einer Woche, per Mail bei Bionicon nachgefragt, wie hoch die Frachtkosten in die Schweiz sind. Habe bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten. Ich glaube die wollen gar nichts verkaufen, eventuell können Sie auch nicht... ?


Du solltest anrufen, das funzt super!


----------



## herbert2010 (17. April 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Du solltest anrufen, das funzt super!


Schön 

Aber auf mails sollten sie schon antworten 

So gewinnt man keine kunden

Lg


----------



## damage0099 (17. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Aber auf mails sollten sie schon antworten
> 
> ...


Das ist bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht anders....


----------



## herbert2010 (17. April 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das ist bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht anders....


Also ich hab bei anderen herstellern immer antworten auf mails bekommen ... 

Und musste nicht erst suchen wo man bionicon jetzt erreicht da auf der hp nicht einmal ein Hinweis auf irgend eine andere adresse stand 

Lg


----------



## damage0099 (17. April 2018)

So macht jeder seine eigene Erfahrungen.
Ich blieb bei 2 Hersteller ohne Antwort...
Trotz mehrerer Mails.

Aber das kotzt(e) mich auch an!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Aber auf mails sollten sie schon antworten
> 
> ...


Nehmen wir an, es schrauben zwei Mann die rEVOs zusammen, dann bleibt eventuell nicht mehr viel Zeit die Mails zu beantworten.


----------



## frittenullnull (17. April 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, es schrauben zwei Mann die rEVOs zusammen, dann bleibt eventuell nicht mehr viel Zeit die Mails zu beantworten.


ich bezweifle ja, dass die aktuell so viele bikes verkaufen, dass 2 leute den ganzen tag bikes zusammen bauen müssen 
und weg


----------



## hausi78 (17. April 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, es schrauben zwei Mann die rEVOs zusammen, dann bleibt eventuell nicht mehr viel Zeit die Mails zu beantworten.



Aber dann würde jeder die Situation verstehen, aber nur wenn offen kommuniziert wird.
Zum Beispiel auf der Homepage: "Sorry für eventuelle Wartezeiten, wir sind im Moment unterbesetzt, geben aber unser Bestes."
Wäre doch ein Anfang. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, dass das auch der Grund für das Chaos ist.
Ich hoffe trotz allen Widrigkeiten, dass die Jungs die Kurve kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (17. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Aber dann würde jeder die Situation verstehen, aber nur wenn offen kommuniziert wird.
> Zum Beispiel auf der Homepage: "Sorry für eventuelle Wartezeiten, wir sind im Moment unterbesetzt, geben aber unser Bestes."
> Wäre doch ein Anfang. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, dass das auch der Grund für das Chaos ist.
> Ich hoffe trotz allen Widrigkeiten, dass die Jungs die Kurve kriegen.



Auf der Hompage und FB wurde seit Ewigkeiten und trotz Hinweisen von verschiedenen Seiten nix geändert. 

Wir haben vorher Marketing und Onlineauftritt etc. kritisiert.

MSA beweist, dass man alles steigern kann.


----------



## snorre (18. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab kein Bionicon und werde auch keins haben. Hoffe ich darf hier trotzdem meine Meinung kundgeben, die mir hoffentlich keiner übel nimmt.
Die ganze Diskussion kommt mir (als alten Fusion-Fahrer) nur ziemlich bekannnt vor. Auch bei Fusion war die Homepage schon immer ein Graus, die Kommunikation kaum bis nicht vorhanden und zu allem Übel brachen viele Fusions auch gerne mal an der Schwinge. Von der Organisation von dem Laden ganz zu schweigen. Aber ich sehe (bis auf die gebrochenen Rahmen) wirklich viiiiele Parallelen zu Fusion.
Ich fand die alten Bionicons immer geil. Das alte Edison, Ironwood, Supershuttel und Co. waren tolle Bikes. Bionicon hatte mit seiner Doppelbrückengabel und dem Bionicon-System ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Jetzt sehen die Bikes aus wie viele andere auch. Dann noch die Kommunikations-Problematik, erst Direktversand - dann wieder Händler .... meiner Meinung nach kein gutes Omen.
Ich wünschte, ich würde mich irren. Aber ich habe die gleiche Befürchtung wie viele andere hier.


----------



## robby (18. April 2018)

Kann man dieses Thema nicht endlich schließen? Ich finde die Beiträge führen hier zu nichts mehr.
Ich darf mal die letzten 73 Seiten zusammen fassen: Ja, Bionicon baut tolle Bikes, hat aber den Kundenkontakt verloren und macht schlechtes Marketing auf allen Kanälen. Schade, aber sehe ich zwischenzeitlich auch so. Nur hilft das niemandem weiter. 
Dann lese ich doch lieber einen Thread mit der Überschrift "News" und freue mich alle 10 Jahre auch ECHTE Neuigkeiten.

Also Bitte Admins: Schließt das Thema!


----------



## herbert2010 (18. April 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, es schrauben zwei Mann die rEVOs zusammen, dann bleibt eventuell nicht mehr viel Zeit die Mails zu beantworten.


Zum telefonieren habens ja auch zeit 


robby schrieb:


> Kann man dieses Thema nicht endlich schließen? Ich finde die Beiträge führen hier zu nichts mehr.
> Ich darf mal die letzten 73 Seiten zusammen fassen: Ja, Bionicon baut tolle Bikes, hat aber den Kundenkontakt verloren und macht schlechtes Marketing auf allen Kanälen. Schade, aber sehe ich zwischenzeitlich auch so. Nur hilft das niemandem weiter.
> Dann lese ich doch lieber einen Thread mit der Überschrift "News" und freue mich alle 10 Jahre auch ECHTE Neuigkeiten.
> 
> Also Bitte Admins: Schließt das Thema!


abo beenden


----------



## robby (18. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> abo beenden


Bringt dem Thread auch keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. April 2018)

Ist das jetzt schon beendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (18. April 2018)

Was? Bionicon?


----------



## ABBiker (19. April 2018)

Es wurde schon alles gesagt, aber noch nicht von jedem...


----------



## NoXeR9 (21. April 2018)

Oha,  das kommt unerwartet, tut mir leid für die Leute von Bionicon,  hoffe die Firma schaffts irgendwie und die Bikes sind in Zukunft noch auf den Trails zu sehen..

Weiß jemand wie es um Ersatzteile für die DA und dem edison Evo Rahmen bestellt ist habe auf der HP nichts gefunden...
Heißt das jetzt ich sollte das Bike verkaufen? (rhetorische Frage, vorher fahre ichs zu klump! )
Wäre aber cool wenn ein minimaler Service oder zumindest die Teile vorhanden wären
, danke! 

... Ich glaub dann kann man den Thread auch ruhen lassen bis es News gibt 

Viel Spaß auf den Trails euch allen!


----------



## skask (23. April 2018)

Ist ja kein Wunder dass aus Weiden keine Antwort kommt. Heute auf der aktuellen Bionicon Homepage entdeckt:

_" an unserem Hauptsitz am Tegernsee "_


----------



## hulster (23. April 2018)

skask schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Wunder dass aus Weiden keine Antwort kommt. Heute auf der aktuellen Bionicon Homepage entdeckt:
> 
> _" an unserem Hauptsitz am Tegernsee "_




??? - jetzt wieder zurück ???


----------



## luCYnger (23. April 2018)

skask schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Wunder dass aus Weiden keine Antwort kommt. Heute auf der aktuellen Bionicon Homepage entdeckt:
> 
> _" an unserem Hauptsitz am Tegernsee "_



auf der homepage steht nichts dergleichen.

Sorry, was soll das andauernde, hirnlose rumgebashe 

ich bekomme Antworten auf Emails
ich bekomme Teile
ich kann dort anrufen und kriege Antworten auf Fragen

also, wo ist Euer Problem ?

könnt Ihr nur noch facebook (was ja wohl btw boykottiert gehört !!!) ???!


----------



## skask (23. April 2018)

Facebook habe ich nicht (mehr). Deshalb lese ich Homepages. Und da steht mehrfach was vom Tegernsee. Schau mal zB bei ^Team^ nach.
Wenn du weiterhin Support und Teile erhältst, dann freut mich das für dich.  Dann funktioniert das offensichtlich besser als "Firmenauftritt".


----------



## sPiediNet (24. April 2018)

robby schrieb:


> Kann man dieses Thema nicht endlich schließen?



NEIN ...hier wird nichts geschlossen


----------



## hausi78 (29. April 2018)

Hallo Jungs, habe immer noch nichts gehört auf meine Mailanfrage. Wenn man als Geschäft eine Email Adresse publiziert  sollte diese auch bewirtschaftet werden. Aber egal, mein Reed steht jetzt beim Nachbarn und in meinem Keller ein Santa Cruz Hightower C.
Ende Saison brauche ich kein neues Bike mehr, ich will jetzt auf die Trails! 
Schaue aber sicher immer mal wieder hier rein und wenn ich doch noch Antwort von Bionicon erhalte, werde ich mich melden.


----------



## skask (29. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Aber egal, mein Reed steht jetzt beim Nachbarn und in meinem Keller ein Santa Cruz Hightower C.
> Ende Saison brauche ich kein neues Bike mehr, ich will jetzt auf die Trails!



+1.
Mein Reed steht jetzt auch woanders,  dafür ist jetzt ein Intense Carbine im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jambo (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Der Bioniconladen ist ausgeräumt am Tegernsee - da ist keiner mehr da, also nicht wundern wenn
keiner ans Telefon geht.

Schade ....
Grüße


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Mai 2018)

Sind sie - die Firma - jetzt nicht in Weiden? Oder meinst Du das Radgeschäft mit den Testrädern? Aber angerufen hat man doch immer in der Firma Bionicon.


----------



## HolgerAge (3. Mai 2018)

Ich habe bionicon  wegen dem 29er geschrieben ob es schon am testival im Trailcenter Rabenberg zu testen sein wird. Prompte Antwort.
Leider wird es noch nicht zum testen sein. Aber es scheint so als ob  die Jungs wieder am Tagesgeschäft teilnehmen


----------



## saturno (5. Mai 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Sind sie - die Firma - jetzt nicht in Weiden? Oder meinst Du das Radgeschäft mit den Testrädern? Aber angerufen hat man doch immer in der Firma Bionicon.



bionicon sitzt jetzt in weiden, direkt bei msa, die das ganze managen.......

MSA Motor Sport Accessoires GmbH
Am Forst 17 b 
D-92637 Weiden

http://www.msa-germany.de/

das ist keine kleine klitsche, da ist power vorhanden.............


----------



## ABBiker (5. Mai 2018)

Scheint schon etwas älter zu sein, für mich war es aber neu:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/enduro/enduro-test-2018-bionicon-revo/a38475.html


----------



## Fanatic3001 (7. Mai 2018)

FB Seite wurde jetzt aktualisiert.


----------



## TimB (7. Mai 2018)

Hier eine offizielle Pressemitteilung:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/05/07/msa-bionicon-uebernahme/
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/05/07/msa-bionicon-uebernahme/


----------



## Fanatic3001 (7. Mai 2018)

TimB schrieb:


> Hier eine offizielle Pressemitteilung:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/05/07/msa-bionicon-uebernahme/



Dann versteh ich aber nicht, warum @Sackmann sich nie geäußert hat.

Die Pressemitteilung lest sich ja mehr als positiv. Vielleicht wird es ja nächstes Jahr was mit dem Engine mit ClimbAir


----------



## hulster (7. Mai 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich aber nicht, warum @Sackmann sich nie geäußert hat.
> 
> Die Pressemitteilung lest sich ja mehr als positiv. Vielleicht wird es ja nächstes Jahr was mit dem Engine mit ClimbAir



Haste die Pressemitteilugn gelesen? - Sacki arbeitet jetzt freiberuflich für Bionicon. Er ist nicht Angestellter und nicht Inhaber. Da würde ich mich auch zurückhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimB (7. Mai 2018)

Jetzt gehts ab...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (7. Mai 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Haste die Pressemitteilugn gelesen? - Sacki arbeitet jetzt freiberuflich für Bionicon. Er ist nicht Angestellter und nicht Inhaber. Da würde ich mich auch zurückhalten.



Freiberuflich ist klar. Schon gelesen. Aber d.h. nicht auf Kriegsfuß, wie der ein oder andere schon vermutet hat. Von daher wäre ein klärendes Wort schön möglich gewesen


----------



## saturno (8. Mai 2018)

*Vom D-Vertrieb zur Übernahme: MSA schluckt Bionicon*
08.05.2018




*Auf der Eurobike 2016 war die MTB-Nischenmarke Bionicon vom Tegernsee erstmals am Stand von Trenoli-Macher Motor Sport Accessoires GmbH (MSA) zu sehen. Damals hatte der Anbieter aus Weiden in der Oberpfalz – neben der eigenen E-Bike-Marke Trenoli im Fahrradbereich noch mit dem Deutschand- und Österreich-Vertrieb der Faltrad-Marke Strida von Taiwan-Produzent Ming Cycle im Markt – den D-Vertrieb von Bionicon übernommen und die Marke von ihrem Direktvertrieb nach einer Übergangsphase wieder in die Hände des serviceorientierten Fachhandels gelegt. Jetzt gibt MSA bekannt, die Marken- und Vertriebsrechte sowie alle Patente der Marke Bionicon für den europäischen Markt übernommen zu haben. Zudem wurde die Bionicon-Zentrale von Rottach-Weissach am Tegernsee nach Weiden in die Oberpfalz verlegt.*

Somit würden die bisher schon partnerschaftlich arbeitenden Unternehmen zu einer Firmengruppe zusammen. Heißt auch, dass Bionicon das aktuelle Fahrrad-Portfolio von MSA – einem führenden Komplettanbieter in Sachen Zweirad - ideal ergänzt. Neben seinem Fahrradsegment mit Bionicon, Strida und Trenoli lenken die Weidener den Vertrieb der Motorroller- und Motorrad-Marken Kymco, Quadro, Hyosung und F.B Mondial sowie die Zubehörmarke Speeds und die Helmmarke Peakstream.
Mit Blick auf den Bionicon-Umzug in das oberpfälzische Weiden – dort befindet sich die Bionicon-Zentrale nur ein paar Kilometer nördlich der MSA-Zentrale - betont der Abieter, dass die Wurzeln der MTB-Marke weiterhin bewusst am Tegernsee gehalten werden. »Ein wichtiger Ort für die Testfahrten mit Bionicons-Neuentwicklungen bleibt aber nach wie vor die Gegend um den Tegernsee, deshalb heißt es auch weiterhin ‚[email protected](link sends e-mail) Alps’«, heißt es aus der MSA-Zentrale.
»Bionicon wird eine wichtige Säule in unserem Gesamtportfolio und stärkt unseren Bike-Bereich mit absolut hochwertigen Premium-Mountainbikes, die mit innovativer Fahrwerkstechnik beeindrucken. Nachdem wir mit Trenoli den Elektrofahrradmarkt vorwiegend im City-, Trekking- und Tourensegment bedienen, ergänzt Bionicon unsere Produktpalette ideal im sportlichen Bereich. Unser Ziel ist es, für Bionicon ein komplettes Sortiment sportlicher Fahrräder mit Schwerpunkt MTB aufzubauen. Zusammen als Team können wir die Zukunft der Marke Bionicon und die Versorgung des gesamten deutschen Marktes mit Bionicon-Bikes über Fachhändler sicherstellen«, erklärt MSA-Gechäftsführer Gerald Federl.
Durch die Übernahme sichert die MSA GmbH übrigens auch den Verbleib der beliebten Mountainbike-Marke und ihrer Mitarbeiter in Bayern »und bündelt die Kompetenzen beider Unternehmen an einem einzigen Standort.«
Die jungen, führenden Köpfe von Bionicon seien weiterhin in verantwortungsvoller Position an Bord. Bionicon-Prokurist Rene Schulz ist bei MSA für die Bereiche Export und Service der Marke Bionicon zuständig. Sebastian Schubart betreut die Bionicon-Produkte weiterhin im Bereich Product Management & Purchasing. Der Dritte im Bunde – Bionicon-Ingenieur Stefan Sack - bleibt langfristig als freiberuflicher Mitarbeiter für die Entwicklung der Kinematik und Full-Suspension der Bikes tätig.
Für alle Fragen zu den Bionicon Bikes stünden die Mitarbeiter der MSA GmbH/Bionicon mit ihrem MTB Know-how jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung. Mehr Informationen zu MSA über www.msa-germany.de sowie über Bionicon über www.bionicon.de.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. Mai 2018)

VELO Hamburg 2018!
Nachdem BIONICON etliche Monate im Voraus bereits angekündigt hatte bei dieser Messe zugegen zu sein und auch die telefonische Rücksprache ergeben hat, dass BIONICON das rote rEVO in meiner favorisierten Größe dabei haben wollte, haben wir uns auf den Weg in die Hansestadt gemacht. 


Dort angekommen haben wir uns auch nochmal versichert, den gewünschten Hersteller schnellstmöglich zu finden. 


Und hier nochmals auf der Tafel am Eingang.



Zu sehen gab es dann allerdings nur diese Firma, die mit einem MTB in vorderster Reihe mit einer falsch herum montierten Gabel für etwas Heiterkeit sorgte.



Und diesen FB Eintrag:


 
BIONICON ist jedenfalls nicht in Hamburg bei der Messe vertreten. Anscheinend weiß die rechte Hand auch nicht annähernd was die linke tut. Organisatorisch ist es jedenfalls eine gute und wohlverdiente 6 - geworden!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. Mai 2018)

Hier ist nochmals der Hinweis von der Internetseite. Weshalb Dinge angekündigt und nicht eingehalten werden, erschließt sich mir auch nicht im Ansatz. De facto werden sie nun zwei rEVOs weniger verkaufen.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (26. Mai 2018)

In München war Bionicon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (26. Mai 2018)

Ob das den Perth wohl tröstet?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. Mai 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> In München war Bionicon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. Juni 2018)

Auf der Bionicon Homepage gibt es Änderung: Neue Mitarbeiter bei Bionicon. 
Der Herr Schubart ist bekannt, die anderen drei müssten neu sein.
Ein 12. Shop auf der Karte ist ebenfalls neu. Anleitungen sind zum Download angeboten.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. Juli 2018)

Bionicon bei der Eurobike:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/07/09/sammelbecken-bikeyoke-pi-rope-rohloff-und-mehr/


----------



## frittenullnull (10. Juli 2018)

und das tyke?


----------



## greg12 (10. Juli 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Bionicon bei der Eurobike:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/07/09/sammelbecken-bikeyoke-pi-rope-rohloff-und-mehr/
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 750644


gebt uns mehr kabel! wir brauchen mehr kabeln an der Front!


----------



## hulster (10. Juli 2018)

Schade, dass es die Farbe nicht schon beim ersten EVO gab. Mein Müllwagen-Orange gefällt mir zwar immer noch besser als das Grau, aber das jetzige Rot ist doch deutlich schicker.
Trotzdem wird mein EVO wohl eher zum Museums- und Liebhaber-Stück mutieren.


----------



## physshred (12. Juli 2018)

Da hätte man sich echt mal mehr Mühe geben können...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (21. Juli 2018)

BIONICON war heute in St.Andreasberg mit einem ganz hervorragendem Team zugegen! Das hat mir persönlich außerordentlich gut gefallen!


----------



## frittenullnull (21. Juli 2018)

Und was kann man das 29er kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (21. Juli 2018)

Frage mich auch ob das Tyke noch kommt. Ich hoffe bald.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (21. Juli 2018)

Das wird in leicht veränderter Form kommen. Einige Baugruppen sollen noch überarbeitet werden. Es fährt sich super, ich würde in jedem Fall empfehlen zu warten!


----------



## hulster (22. Juli 2018)

Gab/Gibt es am Tyke irgendwas Besonderes? Was dann Alleinstellungsmerkmal wäre. Es gibt zwar noch das Evo, aber die aktuellen Bikes lassen sich so gut bergauf fahren, das ich das Klientel dafür eher klein sehe.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. August 2018)

Auf der Bionicon Homepage werden jetzt ca. 20 Bionicon Händler aufgeführt. Da tut sich was!


----------



## slowbeat (6. Dezember 2018)

Ist eigentlich jemand von EVO auf rEVO umgestiegen?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich versuche seit September ein rEVO Rahmen zu bekommen, das ist mir allerdings noch nicht gelungen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (7. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es denn überhaupt einen Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Dezember 2018)

Ja gibt es aber verkauft werden sie wohl derzeit nicht.


----------



## bolg (8. Dezember 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Ja gibt es aber verkauft werden sie wohl derzeit nicht.


Du hast also telefonisch oder per Mail bestellt? Shop ist ja nicht mehr, wenigstens wenn man das Kontaktformular auf der Homepage so nicht nenne möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Dezember 2018)

Per Mail, allerdings meldet sich seit Wochen niemand zurück. Möglicherweise landen die Mails ja im Spam- Ordner?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Dezember 2018)

In der Vergangenheit war Anrufen die beste Möglichkeit. Ich würde unbedingt telefonisch nachhaken.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte letzte oder vorletzte Woche mal angerufen und dann wurde mir gesagt, ich möchte mein Anliegen per Mail senden.


----------



## AndreasPro (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

Ruf den Sebastian Schubart direkt an. 






VG Andreas


----------



## slowbeat (10. Dezember 2018)

Ein gebrauchter Grüner wird nächstes Jahr meinen Roten ersetzen. Hab mir ob meiner kurzen Beine eh nen längeren, flacheren Rahmen gewünscht.
Falls jemand einen EVO Rahmen in S gegen meinen Roten in M tauschen möchte, bitte melden!


----------



## slowbeat (11. Dezember 2018)

@Perth bei ebay Kleinanzeigen sind ein paar Neuwertige drin, ist da nix dabei was Dir passen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (12. Dezember 2018)

Leider nein, grün wäre derzeit auch meine erste Wahl.


----------



## bolg (12. Dezember 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Leider nein, grün wäre derzeit auch meine erste Wahl.


Wo kommt das Grün her? Bisher gab es schwarz, blau und raw. Abgesehen von ein paar Ausstellungsstücken war das für die Serie doch nicht vorgesehen? Oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## slowbeat (12. Dezember 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Wo kommt das Grün her? Bisher gab es schwarz, blau und raw. Abgesehen von ein paar Ausstellungsstücken war das für die Serie doch nicht vorgesehen? Oder habe ich was verpasst?


Das stimmt schon so, rot fehlt noch.
Mein Grüner ist ohne Boost und mehr Reifenfreiheit hinten, also Vorserie.
Das hat den Charme, dass ich alle Teile 1:1 auf den Rahmen umziehen kann.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (12. Dezember 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon so, rot fehlt noch.
> Mein Grüner ist ohne Boost und mehr Reifenfreiheit hinten, also Vorserie.
> Das hat den Charme, dass ich alle Teile 1:1 auf den Rahmen umziehen kann.



Vorserie ist natürlich richtig klasse! So einen hätte ich auch gern. Von den grünen Rahmen worden nur einige wenige hergestellt. Aktuell werden vermutlich welche nachproduziert.


----------



## slowbeat (17. Dezember 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Aktuell werden vermutlich welche nachproduziert.


Grüne oder generell rEVO Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Dezember 2018)

Grüne rEVO Rahmen.


----------



## Iffe23 (18. Dezember 2018)

Voll cool 
Hätte e auch Interesse an einem Grünen rEvo Rahmen in M ohne Boost


----------



## slowbeat (18. Dezember 2018)

Iffe23 schrieb:


> Voll cool
> Hätte e auch Interesse an einem Grünen rEvo Rahmen in M ohne Boost


Ohne boost wirds die nicht geben. Ist ja auch nix schlimmes an boost.


----------



## Iffe23 (18. Dezember 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ohne boost wirds die nicht geben. Ist ja auch nix schlimmes an boost.



Oben hat doch einer geschrieben das es die ohne Boost gibt...


----------



## slowbeat (18. Dezember 2018)

Iffe23 schrieb:


> Oben hat doch einer geschrieben das es die ohne Boost gibt...


Nee, die Vorserie war ohne Boost. So einen hab ich gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo Bionicon-Freunde

es gibt Neuigkeiten auf der Bionicon Homepage:

world-of-mtb-bionicon-bei-den-best-of-2019


----------



## hulster (28. Januar 2019)

Kann man mal sehen, was die Farbe ausmacht. Sonst hat ist das Rahmendesign gegenüber dem Ur-Evo fast gleichgeblieben.
Ich glaub ich muss meinen Müll-Laster mal umlackieren.  - damals fand ich es gut...

Trotzdem hat sich für mich mit den modernen Geos die Geo-Verstellung überlebt. Nur wer wirklich regelmässig und längere wirklich steile Bergaufpassagen hat, hat hier noch Vorteile.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. Januar 2019)

Sehe ich überhaupt nicht so. Ich würde immer eine Geometrie-Verstellung bevorzugen. Entspannt den Rücken ungemein. 
Insofern ist eine Geometrie- Verstellung Geschmacksache, wie so vieles im Leben.


----------



## robby (28. Januar 2019)

Mag mich bitte jemand aufklären was ein "boost" ist? Danke.
Obwohl ich normal mit Trinkblase unterwegs bin fahre ich auf Alpencross mit Flasche und weiß daher an meinem SS den Flaschenhalter zu schätzen. Der Platz fehlt mir leider am rEvo.


----------



## hardtails (28. Januar 2019)

robby schrieb:


> Mag mich bitte jemand aufklären was ein "boost" ist? Danke.




Ein Boost ist ein kleinstmöglicher Aufwand zur Gewinnmaximierung


----------



## robby (28. Januar 2019)

Hab es jetzt gegoogelt. Der neue Standard ist an mit vorbei gegangen, danke.


----------



## bolg (28. Januar 2019)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Sehe ich überhaupt nicht so. Ich würde immer eine Geometrie-Verstellung bevorzugen. Entspannt den Rücken ungemein.
> Insofern ist eine Geometrie- Verstellung Geschmacksache, wie so vieles im Leben.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Mein Rücken tendiert deutlich zum BS, auch wenn die neuen Geometrien sicher ähnliches leisten. Aber entspannter sitze ich auf meinem Reed.


----------



## slowbeat (29. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ein Boost ist ein kleinstmöglicher Aufwand zur Gewinnmaximierung


Das glaubt die IBC-Aluhutfraktion. 
Aber es ist die Möglichkeit  den Bauraum um das Tretlager im Spannungsfeld kurze Kettenstreben vs breite Reifen vs Platz für das Schwingenlager besser zu nutzen ohne gleich auf 83mm Tretlager und 150mm Nabe zu gehen.

Natürlich sieht das rEvo nicht so viel anders aus als das Evo. Wenn man beide aber mal direkt nebeneinander sieht fallen schon Unterschiede auf außer den Maßen. Das nennt man dann wohl Modellpflege.

Und die Geoverstellung ist nach wie vor ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Die hat keinen Nachteil, dafür ne Menge Vorteile. Ich nutz das auch gern in der Ebene um das Heck ruhig zu stellen. Und bergauf sitze ich deutlich bequemer als andere mit ähnlich potenten Rädern.


----------



## hardtails (29. Januar 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Das glaubt die IBC-Aluhutfraktion.
> Aber es ist die Möglichkeit  den Bauraum um das Tretlager im Spannungsfeld kurze Kettenstreben vs breite Reifen vs Platz für das Schwingenlager besser zu nutzen ohne gleich auf 83mm Tretlager und 150mm Nabe zu gehen.
> 
> Natürlich sieht das rEvo nicht so viel anders aus als das Evo. Wenn man beide aber mal direkt nebeneinander sieht fallen schon Unterschiede auf außer den Maßen. Das nennt man dann wohl Modellpflege.
> ...



Mann könnte natürlich auch die strebe auf jeder Seite um 3mm mehr biegen. Aber mit neuem Nabenstandard geht das natürlich einfacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (29. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Mann könnte natürlich auch die strebe auf jeder Seite um 3mm mehr biegen. Aber mit neuem Nabenstandard geht das natürlich einfacher


Aha. Und davon kommt die Kette weiter weg vom Reifen?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Januar 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> ... Trotzdem hat sich für mich mit den modernen Geos die Geo-Verstellung überlebt. Nur wer wirklich regelmässig und längere wirklich steile Bergaufpassagen hat, hat hier noch Vorteile.


Warum macht man dann hier beim Canyon Strive soviel aufhebens um den shape shifter?


----------



## bolg (31. Januar 2019)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Warum macht man dann hier beim Canyon Strive soviel aufhebens um den shape shifter?


Weil Canyon das Marketing richtig gut raus hat.....


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Februar 2019)

AndreasPro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ruf den Sebastian Schubart direkt an.
> 
> ...



Den kannst du anrufen aber das führt zu gar nichts. Wie man dort einen Rahmen bestellen kann, erschließt sich weder mir noch dem freundlichen Mitarbeiter von MSA.


----------



## y864565 (4. Februar 2019)

Moin Perth, Hallo Gemeinde!

Bionicon bzw. MSA hat/haben wohl seit einiger Zeit, na, sagen wir es höflich, einige Probleme in Sachen
Kundenservice. Hab für mein Supershuttle Verschleißteile (Steuersatz+Dichtungen) ordern wollen,
nach zwei Wochen keine Antwort, hab mich dann nach weiteren Mails an den GF von MSA gewand, dauerte auch
noch mal etliche Tage...Antwort+Rechnung kam, warte aber immer noch auf seit über 1 Woche auf die Lieferung
oder Info´s.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Februar 2019)

Ich versuche jetzt seit fünf Monaten ein neuen Rahmen zu bekommen, völlig erfolglos versteht sich. Mitgeteilt wurde mir heute telefonisch, dass die "Information" ob ein Ersatzteil überhaupt lieferbar sei (Originaton) Monate oder länger dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (4. Februar 2019)

Also Ich kann nur positive über den Service berichten:
Habe am 15/11/18 per mail Die Teile für den EVO umbau von 160mm auf 180mm bestelt
am 27/11/18 eine mail von Schubi bekommenwo er sich entschuldigt für die verspäte anwort da er ausser Haus wahr.
Am 29/11/18 wurden dieTeile verschickt und am 3/12/18 hatte ich die teile in der Hand.


----------



## hardtails (4. Februar 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Aha. Und davon kommt die Kette weiter weg vom Reifen?



Auch dafür brauche ich keinen neuen Nabenstandard. Aber lassen wir das


----------



## slowbeat (4. Februar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Auch dafür brauche ich keinen neuen Nabenstandard. Aber lassen wir das


Klar, Evo6. 
Dafür musste halt mindestens neu zentrieren und schlimmstenfalls Speichen tauschen. 
Ach, das macht am Tretlager ja immer noch Boost notwendig!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. Februar 2019)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Also Ich kann nur positive über den Service berichten:
> Habe am 15/11/18 per mail Die Teile für den EVO umbau von 160mm auf 180mm bestelt
> am 27/11/18 eine mail von Schubi bekommenwo er sich entschuldigt für die verspäte anwort da er ausser Haus wahr.
> Am 29/11/18 wurden dieTeile verschickt und am 3/12/18 hatte ich die teile in der Hand.



Ich habe ihm am 16.11.2019 eine letzte Email geschrieben, ab da an scheinen sie ihn spätestens vom Netz genommen zu haben. Vorab hat er allerdings auch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (14. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 630178 Anhang anzeigen 630179
> 
> Meine Größe


Ich glaube, dies war Anfang August 2017 die erste Meldung zum Thema "Bionicon Tyke", hat jemand eventuell einmal Neuigkeiten zu dieser Thematik?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. Februar 2019)

Also bei mir hat der Kontakt mit Bionicon funktioniert:

-Bionicon am 22.1.19 angeschrieben über Kontaktformular
-Abwesenheitsnotiz erhalten.
-Am 7.2. E-Mailaustausch mit „Schubi“.
-Am 8.2. Rechnung erhalten. 
-Überweisung getätigt.
-Am 13.2 Lieferung Direct Mount Vorbau für die DA Gabel.

Grüße DOKK


----------



## Deleted 325120 (14. Februar 2019)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat der Kontakt mit Bionicon funktioniert:
> 
> -Bionicon am 22.1.19 angeschrieben über Kontaktformular
> -Abwesenheitsnotiz erhalten.
> ...



Ja, bei anderen hat es bereits auch wieder einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Mai 2019)

Ich war gestern bei einem der neuen Bioniconhändler. Er erzählte, dass nächstes Jahr wohl einige Neuheiten kämen. Das Gravelbike hat er speziell erwähnt.
Ansonsten war er sicher, dass der neue Besitzer von Bionicon einen nachhaltigen Betrieb sicherstellen kann.
Er hatte drei Bionicon Revos zum Testen vor Ort.


----------



## Atos62 (26. Mai 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat sich für mich mit den modernen Geos die Geo-Verstellung überlebt. Nur wer wirklich regelmässig und längere wirklich steile Bergaufpassagen hat, hat hier noch Vorteile.



So scheint es zu sein.
Habe letzten Samstag ein Rocky Mountain Instinct Powerplay getestet; 1350hm immer rauf, dann war der 500Wh Akku leer.
An der Ladestation war er bei Abfahrt voll, der Verleiher schien etwas verwundert dass ich so weit gekommen bin...
Einen Tag später, selbe Strecke mit dem Golden Willow mit einem Uralt 24V Tretlagermotor aufgemotzt, ebenfalls bis der Akku leer war.
957hm mit 240 Wh. Bin mir ziemlich sicher der deutlich geringere Verbrauch geht (auch) auf das Konto der Geoverstellung, mein Beitrag war (so gut das geht, laut Pulsuhr) paktisch identisch. Möglicherweise hat das Willow noch den Vorteil einer kürzeren Entfaltuing im 1.Gang.
Es ist deutlich (!) bequemer bergauf zu bewegen, leider steigt das Vorderrad irgendwann und dann muss man raus aus der bequemen Sitzposition. Mein Reed ist da besser.

Bergab ein ganz anderes Bild: Hätte echt nicht gedacht wie entspannt das Rocky sich fahren lässt. Da es mir komisch vorkam bin ich zurückhaltend gefahren, die Zeiten waren dennoch besser; ich war echt platt.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. Mai 2019)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei einem der neuen Bioniconhändler. Er erzählte, dass nächstes Jahr wohl einige Neuheiten kämen. Das Gravelbike hat er speziell erwähnt.
> Ansonsten war er sicher, dass der neue Besitzer von Bionicon einen nachhaltigen Betrieb sicherstellen kann.
> Er hatte drei Bionicon Revos zum Testen vor Ort.


Hieß es nicht erst, dass dieses Jahr neue Modelle kommen sollten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDevil (28. Mai 2019)

Perth schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht erst, dass dieses Jahr neue Modelle kommen sollten?



Laut diesem Artikel https://www.sazbike.de/hersteller/m...neues-schulungszentrum-in-weiden-1711081.html soll im Laufe der Saison eine komplett neue Kollektion vorgestellt werden.
Mal schauen, was wirklich kommt.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Juni 2019)

So, ich habe heute mein Edison Evo vom Gabelservice (DA 180) beim Bionicon Händler abgeholt (Thope Bikes, hinter Metzingen). Läuft wieder wie eine eins. Hat vernünftige 50€ gekostet.

Und Überraschung: Der Händler hatte gestern das neue Bionicon E-Bike Engine bekommen!





Darüber hinaus hatte er drei 2019er Revos, zwei 2017 Evos und ein altes GW.




Die neuen Bikes wurden vom Bionicon/MSA Aussendienstmitarbeiter mitgebracht.

Es geht also weiter bei Bionicon.

Cheers DOKK


----------



## Deleted 325120 (21. Juli 2019)

Perth schrieb:


> BIONICON war heute in St.Andreasberg mit einem ganz hervorragendem Team zugegen! Das hat mir persönlich außerordentlich gut gefallen!
> Anhang anzeigen 754841 Anhang anzeigen 754842 Anhang anzeigen 754843



Heute vor einem Jahr! 

Mit der Überarbeitung des Tykes, so wie angegeben, ist es bis heute nichts geworden.


----------



## Evo-Lu (18. August 2019)

Guckst Du...
Bionicon Enduro I:








						Bionicon Engine I - wenn schon Mountainbike mit Motor, dann auch richtig
					

Mächtige Enduro Reifen, Vier-Kolben-Bremsen und 160 Millimeter Federweg - Bionicon Enduro I ist für schweres Gelände konstruiert. Aber auch normale Mountainbiker können viel Freude mit der Geländemaschine haben.




					mobil.stern.de


----------



## hulster (18. August 2019)

Naja - geht so. Der auf dem Unterrohr aufgesetzte Akku ist wohl eher out.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. August 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Naja - geht so. Der auf dem Unterrohr aufgesetzte Akku ist wohl eher out.


Wie man´s nimmt. Ich habe mir extra ein bike mit einem aufgesetzten akku besorgt. Allerweltsteil von shimano. Kann man sicher lange bekommen. Außerdem muss der rahmen nicht so stark verändert werden. Mein bike ist allerdings ein Ghost Slamr X 5.7 geworden. Jetzt habe ich einen coil dämpfer!


----------



## hulster (19. August 2019)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich einen coil dämpfer!


----------



## frittenullnull (4. September 2019)

hätte nicht gdacht, dass das 29er echt noch kommt


----------



## ABBiker (4. September 2019)

Wo ist das Bild entstanden und was ist das für ein Hardtail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelott (4. September 2019)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild entstanden und was ist das für ein Hardtail?


Vermutlich auf der Eurobike!
Schaut Euch die neue Homepage an. Dort sind schon alle neuen Bikes!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. September 2019)

Wow!
Mehrere komplett neue Bikelinien. Wer hätte das gedacht?
E-MTB Bikes: Wyatt 29“ + Earp 29“+ Engine
MTB Bikes: Slye 29“ + Cody 29“ + Revo (27“)
Gravel Bike: Bogan


----------



## bolg (4. September 2019)

Sieh einer an - da bin ich mal auf die Preise gespannt! Der Sparstrumpf ist bereit.


----------



## herbert2010 (4. September 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Sieh einer an - da bin ich mal auf die Preise gespannt! Der Sparstrumpf ist bereit.


Stehen auf der homepage zumindest vom e-bike hab ich sie gesehen


----------



## bolg (4. September 2019)

Bei dem Slye (ließt sich wie Whisky - geht runter wie Öl ) leider noch nicht. Das würde mich derzeit am meisten interessieren, auch im Vgl. zum rEvo, wie sie das positionieren.


----------



## Promontorium (6. September 2019)

Aber alles nur noch in 29", da bin ich Zwerg raus. Oder hab' ich was übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (6. September 2019)

Ja. Engine un rEvo 650 B






						Startseite
					

BIONICON ClimbAir® System - GEHT STEIL! EGAL OB AM BERG, IM TRAIL ODER AUF DER PISTE



					www.bionicon.de


----------



## Promontorium (6. September 2019)

Ja, das ist klar. Meinte natürlich die neuen Hasen im Stall!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. September 2019)

Die allgemeine Reaktion ist bislang ja sehr verhalten. Ich finde es prima, dass es neue Räder geben wird. Mich sprechen sie, das Gravel einmal ausgenommen, bislang allerdings nicht an. Auf den ersten Blick ist nichts mehr dabei, was ich nicht hier irgendwo vom Zweiradfachhandel bekommen würde. Vermutlich ist aber genau das gewollt?!


----------



## physshred (7. September 2019)

Das Slye schaut nach Cube oder Trek aus. irgendwie völlig beliebig.
Vom Bild aus kann ich mir das immer nur begrenzt vorstellen, aber es sieht so aus, als ob der Dämpfer horizontal ziemlich wandern müsste und dann ists hinten auch ziemlich filigran, wenn man sich die Durchmesser von der Seite aus anschaut.
Unten am Tretlager sieht es - vom Auftritt her - nach Chaos aus.

Elektro interessiert mich eh nicht und das revo ist zu nah am Alva, als dass ich da jetzt zwingend aufrüsten müsste.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es einen Markt für einen 29er mit Bioncion System gibt.


----------



## bolg (7. September 2019)

Perth schrieb:


> Die allgemeine Reaktion ist bislang ja sehr verhalten. Ich finde es prima, dass es neue Räder geben wird. Mich sprechen sie, das Gravel einmal ausgenommen, bislang allerdings nicht an. Auf den ersten Blick ist nichts mehr dabei, was ich nicht hier irgendwo vom Zweiradfachhandel bekommen würde. Vermutlich ist aber genau das gewollt?!


Naja, wird ja auch immer schwieriger, was neues zu erfinden. Im wesentlichen geht es mir erstmal wie dir, dass ich denke, das schon mal gesehen zu habe, weshalb ich im Moment eher in Richtung rEvo denke und plane. Das ClimbAir finde ich halt nach wie vor ein prima Feature, weil ich "aus dem Sattel und Wiegetritt am Berg" immer noch blöd finde. Ich kurbel da lieber unter konstanter Kraftentfaltung hoch. Allerdings kommt man mit den aktuellen Geometrien auch so gut den Berg hoch. Insofern passt also die Produktpalette.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (13. September 2019)

Ein Bionicon auf Abwegen. Es macht den Eindruck, als wenn es das Multicam bereits werksseitig erhalten hat.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. November 2019)

Gestern im heft gelesen: Bionicon engine
Der rahmen sieht noch nach bionicon aus. Aber für mich kommt es ein jahr zu spät. Schade. Bin aber gut versorgt.


----------



## slowbeat (14. November 2019)

physshred schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es einen Markt für einen 29er mit Bioncion System gibt.


Nunja, warum hat eigentlich noch niemand versucht, das in andere Räder zu bauen. Also mal als Experiment? Oder in ne andere Gabel, die 29er fasst?


----------

